# Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial II



## calopez (6 Nov 2013)

Continuación de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=450907


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

este hilo es el que ha petado el *polé*mico server?


----------



## moisty70 (6 Nov 2013)

seguimos para bingo


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Nada, que no se estira nadie, tendre que quedarme con mis coderes al completo xD Robopoli, quieres alguna?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Nada, que no se estira nadie, tendre que quedarme con mis coderes al completo xD Robopoli, quieres alguna?



Yo voy servido y espera que no me caliente y venda las 900 que me quedan


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Siguen entrando ordenes a 1.51, a ver si se estiran y vamos subiendo.


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Siguen entrando ordenes a 1.51, a ver si se estiran y vamos subiendo.



Si a mi lo que me hace gracia es que muchos días entran compras y sube, pero después cogen y empiezan a bajarla.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Podríamos levantar un nuevo hilo de (ex)Codereros y proponer valores ahí para cuando Duende acabe de hundir Codere.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Podríamos levantar un nuevo hilo de (ex)Codereros y proponer valores ahí para cuando Duende acabe de hundir Codere.



JAJAJAJA, la hermandad del codere xDDD

Yo tengo el hocico metido en Quabit xD un 20% le llevo de ganancia, eso si, con un sl ajustado no vaya a ser que me pase lo de codere xD


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> JAJAJAJA, la hermandad del codere xDDD
> 
> Yo tengo el hocico metido en Quabit xD un 20% le llevo de ganancia, eso si, con un sl ajustado no vaya a ser que me pase lo de codere xD



Tu eres un valiente!! 
Voy pensando en alguna mini introducción para el hilo y el que quiera (coderiano o no coderiano) que se una.


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> este hilo es el que ha petado el *polé*mico server?



Enhorabuena. Funcionaron las nh, faes y montebalito. Yo me subi a Nh solo


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Funcionaron las nh, faes y montebalito. Yo me subi a Nh solo



En efecto. Montebalito es la que mejor señal de corte dió, debería subir. EDITO! 5,6% y supera los 1,10 








Las otras 2, 1% y 1,5%


Mantengo todo de momento. Montebalito le pongo SL en 1,09 y si sale pues un pico


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> En efecto. Montebalito es la que mejor señal de corte dió, debería subir



Cierto. Pero es que es un Sr. chicharro muy peligroso


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Cierto. Pero es que es un Sr. chicharro muy peligroso



Técnico. No fundamental. Cuando dé señal de desmontar, seré el primero. Pero es que superar el 1,10 era buena señal.

Qué hago? La avaricia me corroe... ::


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

No parece que lleve buena pinta esto, cada vez bajan mas las ordenes de venta :'( a ver si cambia la tendencia 






---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 11:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Técnico. No fundamental. Cuando dé señal de desmontar, seré el primero. Pero es que superar el 1,10 era buena señal.
> 
> Qué hago? La avaricia me corroe... ::



primero o primera? :s

Vas a tener que montar un guruforo xDDDD enhorabuena 

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 11:41 ----------

volvemos al 1.5


----------



## Matt88 (6 Nov 2013)

Codere's Brotherhood.
:vomito::::::ouch:::


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Nov 2013)

Ane, en caso de superar URBAS los 0,035 que te parece este valor, mas que nada por escuchar tu opinión.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Matt88 dijo:


> Codere's Brotherhood.
> :vomito::::::ouch:::



La hermandad del ladrillo :: :: ::

Codere a 1.47 de nuevo xD


----------



## A+++ (6 Nov 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Ane, en caso de superar URBAS los 0,035 que te parece este valor, mas que nada por escuchar tu opinión.



Si Ane ,yo también quiero saber tú opinión ...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-gacelicos-recalcitrantes.html#post10268441
Pos eso. Fundado queda.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Ane, en caso de superar URBAS los 0,035 que te parece este valor, mas que nada por escuchar tu opinión.





pues el MACD da venta, y el resto de indicadores están más planos que el EEG de Rajoy.

superar el 0.035 implica superar el 38-fibo lo que sería buena señal a priori



ánimo montebalito!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

ups, se me ha caido algo xDD ese bajon he sido yo xD 1.46€ ahora

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 12:57 ----------

Creo que ya no me queda ninguna de las compradas a 1.21 xD como ha subido la media y encima pasta para hacienda


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> ups, se me ha caido algo xDD ese bajon he sido yo xD 1.46€ ahora
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 12:57 ----------
> 
> Creo que ya no me queda ninguna de las compradas a 1.21 xD como ha subido la media y encima pasta para hacienda



Te queda alguna?


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Para aburrir....

Las suficientes para comprar un Cayenne de esos si pega otro bote importante. :: ::

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 14:07 ----------

Bueno, seguimos a 1.46€....


----------



## mpbk (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues el MACD da venta, y el resto de indicadores están más planos que el EEG de Rajoy.
> 
> superar el 0.035 implica superar el 38-fibo lo que sería buena señal a priori
> 
> ...



una vez un profesional me dijo, si ves a algun analista que tiene el rsi y el macd, huye de él........


----------



## Baki (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> En efecto. Montebalito es la que mejor señal de corte dió, debería subir. EDITO! 5,6% y supera los 1,10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he entrado en NH, pokito, pero ahí estoy!!
Con Montebalito no me he atrevido, le ves recorrido Ane


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Parece que codere no levanta del 1.46€

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 15:56 ----------

1.48€ ahora con 1000 titulos.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 16:43 ----------

2800 titulos y de vuelta al 1.46


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Yo he entrado en NH, pokito, pero ahí estoy!!
> Con Montebalito no me he atrevido, le ves recorrido Ane



fuera en 1,1

me centro en grifols-nhh-faes


----------



## Baki (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> fuera en 1,1
> 
> me centro en grifols-nhh-faes




Al final no he entrado, sólo NH.
Con un chicharro como CDR ya tengo bastante :::::


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe cómo pueden ser los resultados de la semana que viene?


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

En principio son los mejores del año, vamos, el trimestre que mas dinero suele ganar.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Que se nos pasa el centimillo… Yo digo que arriba hombre. Que estoy optimista!


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que se nos pasa el centimillo… Yo digo que arriba hombre. Que estoy optimista!



A buenas horas llegas tu xDDD 1.46 tras la subasta


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Podríamos levantar un nuevo hilo de (ex)Codereros y proponer valores ahí para cuando Duende acabe de hundir Codere.



Ya que gurupeche nos ha salido rana, habrá seguir entre todos proponiendo valores con potencial de subida, un hilo de chicharreros, jajaj


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Ya que gurupeche nos ha salido rana, habrá seguir entre todos proponiendo valores con potencial de subida, un hilo de chicharreros, jajaj



Veo que ya has encontrado el hilo ideal xD


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Koncorde a puntito-puntito de marcar salida de codere, que sepáis.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Koncorde a puntito-puntito de marcar salida de codere, que sepáis.



Igual las que he soltado yo condicionan un poco el AT no?


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Veo que ya has encontrado el hilo ideal xD



A ti tampoco te disgustara la idea eh! Jjej
Creo que esto es el resultado de la fiebre alcista que vivimos. Cada día hay mas gente que participa, algunos foreros muy buenos, entre todos podemos sacar mejor tajada, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Koncorde a puntito-puntito de marcar salida de codere, que sepáis.



Una pregunta, Konkorde no daba señal de compra hace un par de días?


----------



## Baki (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Koncorde a puntito-puntito de marcar salida de codere, que sepáis.



Yo es que me estoy liando, liando segun R4:
Señales de compra y venta:
Ult.Precio RSI Estocástico Co.Estocastico %de Williams

1,46 NEUTRAL NEUTRAL NEUTRAL NEUTRAL

:::::::

Me esta entrando el acojone :cook::cook::cook:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 18:31 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> En principio son los mejores del año, vamos, el trimestre que mas dinero suele ganar.



Y esto lo ves, en .....???
:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Koncorde a puntito-puntito de marcar salida de codere, que sepáis.



Para ser justos esta mañana te marcaba salida de CAF y ha subido casi un 3% hoy 
Además.. Con lo que ha soltado Duende seguro que la gráfica ha cambiado bastante ::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Una pregunta, Konkorde no daba señal de compra hace un par de días?



correcto, a ver si luego pego un pantallazo, o "jisjolins", que esttoy en tablet


----------



## rory (6 Nov 2013)

Ane, quizás me anime mañana a comprar alguna de Grifols o Nhh. ¿Las sigues viendo bien?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Para ser justos esta mañana te marcaba salida de CAF y ha subido casi un 3% hoy
> Además.. Con lo que ha soltado Duende seguro que la gráfica ha cambiado bastante ::



Salida me marcó el mismo día que entrada en Codere, y entrada marca el mismo día que casi salida en codere.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 11:42 ----------




rory dijo:


> Ane, quizás me anime mañana a comprar alguna de Grifols o Nhh. ¿Las sigues viendo bien?



NHH si te fijas, han entrado manos fuertes hoy como si no hubiese mañana...


jisjolines: mete gráfico ::


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> jisjolines: mete gráfico ::



Aqui tienes.

La verdad es que creo que Vigía esta fuera, la entrada que marcó ha sido en falso y si nos fiamos por el filtro (linea discontinua azul) , desde la salida marcada el 24 de septiembre ni se ha vuelto a acercar. El filtro suele ser más conservador pero más seguro.







---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 20:14 ----------

NH Hoteles, efectivamente con una presión compradora de manos fuertes enorme y saltando esa resistencia que tenia en 4,2...ayer daban señal de entrada koncorde y vigia.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Yo es que me estoy liando, liando segun R4:
> Señales de compra y venta:
> Ult.Precio RSI Estocástico Co.Estocastico %de Williams
> 
> ...



Se comentó hace unos días cuando pusieron resultados de agosto.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (6 Nov 2013)

hh no me gusta la pinta de codere
pd exceso de indicadores veo


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

hisho. podrías por ultimo poner el koncorde de faes y un macd anticipado corto?


----------



## Robopoli (7 Nov 2013)

Cómo van nuestras Codere??? Levantan cabeza después del Duende's day???


----------



## moisty70 (7 Nov 2013)

¿1 título? ¿Lo ha comprado en el app store o que?

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 09:13 ----------

Alguno sabeis explicarme que pasa con gamesa que todos los dias se mueve entre un -3% y un +3%


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Nov 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> ¿1 título? ¿Lo ha comprado en el app store o que?



:XX: Menuda idea mas buena... montar una web/app para que la gente (adolescentes) pueda comprar acciones individuales, la versión "cool" de las apuestas deportivas... ::


----------



## moisty70 (7 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :XX: Menuda idea mas buena... montar una web/app para que la gente (adolescentes) pueda comprar acciones individuales, la versión "cool" de las apuestas deportivas... ::



Si se hace sin comisiones es la leche (bueno, un 5% de las ganancias). 100 quabit por 15€, las vendes por 21€ y tienes 6€ para dos cañas. Lo importante es que se enganchen.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

1.47 con volumen de risa, a ver si algun directivo de codere ve la idea sobre las acciones por aplicacion y le da movimiento a la cotizacion


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

gamesa ayer tocó o casi una resistencia


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (7 Nov 2013)

Creo que codere no se moverá (para bien o para mal) hasta la publicación de resultados.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Creo que codere no se moverá (para bien o para mal) hasta la publicación de resultados.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.



Pues yo no 

Los resultados no creo que sean diferentes a los esperados. La acción depende exclusivamente de su deuda y si no me falla la memoria en diciembre tienen que hacer frente al pago al igual que ocurrió en septiembre.


----------



## Kamui (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Pues yo no
> 
> Los resultados no creo que sean diferentes a los esperados. La acción depende exclusivamente de su deuda y si no me falla la memoria en diciembre tienen que hacer frente al pago al igual que ocurrió en septiembre.



Nos puede dar algo si tenemos que esperar a Diciembre.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Nos puede dar algo si tenemos que esperar a Diciembre.



Mira la parte positiva, al menos hasta diciembre la compañía sigue viva :XX:


----------



## Kamui (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Mira la parte positiva, al menos hasta diciembre la compañía sigue viva :XX:



Dónde está lo bueno? 

Lo que nos interesa es que la cotización no baje a los infiernos.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Dónde está lo bueno?
> 
> Lo que nos interesa es que la cotización no baje a los infiernos.



Mientras no cierren aun estas a tiempo de vender :XX:

Fuera bromas, lo dicho anteriormente, Argentina y México siguen igual por lo que no creo que los resultados sean muy diferentes a los esperados. El problema de la deuda sigue ahí y si en septiembre tuvieron problemas no hay nada que no me haga pensar que no los tengan en diciembre, veremos si fue una buena decisión salir con perdidas o no.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

con la tonteria 1.5€ a ver como sigue el tema, yo no tengo ordenes en venta ya, al final solo he vendido 22500 o asi ayer.


----------



## itaka (7 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> con la tonteria 1.5€ a ver como sigue el tema, yo no tengo ordenes en venta ya, al final solo he vendido 22500 o asi ayer.



solo 22500 pues si que iba cargadito, espero que las soltara a un precio similar al de compra.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> solo 22500 pues si que iba cargadito, espero que las soltara a un precio similar al de compra.



Lo malo son las que quedan, esas iban con ganacias, la mitad compradas a 1.21 y la otra mitad a 1.44...

Ahora me queda un 40% compradas a 1.44 y un 60% a 2.5  (los porcentajes son del restante que me queda)







Sesion de hoy casi para enmarcar, quitando la transaccion esa de primera hora el resto todas en verde xD


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Nov 2013)

Joder Duende pues con las que tenias en cartera y con las 40.000 que supuestamente tenia depeche, os tenian que haber puesto un despacho con secretaria en el edificio que tienen en Alcobendas.


----------



## itaka (7 Nov 2013)

q poco dura la alegría 1.45 de nuevo.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Joder Duende pues con las que tenias en cartera y con las 40.000 que supuestamente tenia depeche, os tenian que haber puesto un despacho con secretaria en el edificio que tienen en Alcobendas.



Cordoba tambien tenia un buen pico  entre los tres colabamos un tio en el consejo xDDD


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Nov 2013)

Jejeje. no, si la verdad que íbamos todos con las alforjas llenas de coderes yo lo maximo fueron 9.000. Yo las solte hace tiempo


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo malo son las que quedan, esas iban con ganacias, la mitad compradas a 1.21 y la otra mitad a 1.44...
> 
> Ahora me queda un 40% compradas a 1.44 y un 60% a 2.5  (los porcentajes son del restante que me queda)
> 
> ...




¿ Como que vendiste las que compraste a 1.21 y te quedan las caras ? Esto no funciona asi, los titulos que tengas no se diferencian unos de otros.


----------



## Metal12 (7 Nov 2013)

Cada dia que pasa estoy mas convencido de que hacen con el valor lo que les viene en gana. Todo el dia subiendo céntimo a céntimo de lujo y entran casi 17000 títulos de compra a 1,45€ y pa bajo que va la bicha. ¿Se debería marcar alguna estrategia para la tan ansiosa semana que viene?

Al cuidador del valor decirle, que el ultimo que ríe, ríe mejor )


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Como que vendiste las que compraste a 1.21 y te quedan las caras ? Esto no funciona asi, los titulos que tengas no se diferencian unos de otros.



Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que se venden primero las mas atiguas primero siempre.


----------



## itaka (7 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que se venden primero las mas atiguas primero siempre.



creo que es así, por la norma fifo.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (7 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que se venden primero las mas atiguas primero siempre.



No se si será así, pero la lógica me dice otra cosa. Cada vez que compras acciones varía tu precio medio de adquisición (calculado con todas las acciones) y ese es el importante. Si haces dos compras, por ejemplo 100 acciones a 1 euro y posteriormente 200 acciones a 4 euros, es como si hubieras comprado 300 acciones a 3 euros. Cuando vendes no te planteas si vendes las primeras o las segundas, sino que vendes acciones que tienes compradas a 3 euros.

EDITO por el comentario de Tuco (orden fifo para la fiscalidad)

Entonces cuando las vendes sí tienes que tener en cuenta a qué precio las compraste a la hora de pagar impuestos.


----------



## Tuco (7 Nov 2013)

A efectos fiscales se aplica el criterio FIFO.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (7 Nov 2013)

Tuco dijo:


> A efectos fiscales se aplica el criterio FIFO.



Esto último no lo sabía. Gracias.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Nov 2013)

FIFO = first in, first out para el que no lo sepa.

El precio medio que te dan no tiene ninguna valided, es solo orientativo. Fijaos que ING te deja cambiarlo y poner lo que quieras de precio medio. Os puede servir para gastar una broma a la parienta xddddd no seais malos


----------



## Sebasesco (7 Nov 2013)

Esperad, esperad, estoy teniendo una visión..............

Si, si. Mañana es el día...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

bueno, jornada radical


se me ha escapado la entrada en tecnocom y en gamesa aún la espero...

la entrada en Fersa igual no dura ni un día si mañana abre mal.


----------



## Sebasesco (7 Nov 2013)

Dicho queda.


----------



## venecia (7 Nov 2013)

algun valor para seguir mañana¿¿ hoy me salto el SL de quabit y estoy en solaria desde 0.80 pero no las suelto ...x cierto desde que tupeche no da consejos solo tengo beneficios jaaja


----------



## Kuiber (8 Nov 2013)

Viendo la evolución de la moneda argentina y mexicana respecto del euro de los resultados no se puede esperar gran cosa...

El cierre (quiebra) del que hablais, salvo locura, no se producirá. Codere tiene activos suficientes como para malvenderlos e ir cumpliendo los pagos. Por el hotel de Uruguay ya rechazó ofertas. Por otra parte, los principales bonistas son fondos de inversión que cambiarán deuda por acciones antes de que se lleve a cabo una liquidación (igual si pretenden una segregación y quedarse con la mejor parte).

Codere sigue en proceso de expansión, no detiene el crecimiento y sigue buscando oportunidades. Comportamiento de empresa que no entra a corto plazo en default.

Varios datos: la familia socia mayoritaria no vende acciones (los directivos de Quabit o Urbas sí), la deuda de Cirsa (principal competidora) está muy bien calificada: debe unos 800 millones de euros y los problemas de endeudamiento - negocio no son tan dispares.

Por técnico está claro que no tiene buena pinta. Cuando el comportamiento en los días de nulo volumen es mejor que en días de máximo volumen mala señal.

No ostante, en estas empresas ilíquidas el análisis técnico no funciona tan bien. El comportamiento continuará sin seguir un patrón claro hasta que una noticia la impulse (hacia uno u otro lado).

Yo sigo comprando codere, entrando en torno a 1´43.

Apuestas con poco riesgo de caída son Lingotes Especiales y Cie Automotive. No darán una gran alegría pero el riesgo es mínimo, hay beneficio, dividendo. La primera es la gran olvidada de la bolsa (por su iliquidez), pero es todo nobleza en cuanto a mimar al accionista.

Con un poco más de riesgo pero gran posibilidad de subida apostaría por nh (está de moda tras la entrada China) y por técnico apunta a gran subida.

Ence y Faes ya es algo tarde. Realia dependerá del interés de los fondos en ella y del precio al que estén dispuestos a entrar.

Saludos de uno nuevo.


----------



## Botijero (8 Nov 2013)

Buenas a todos, me acabo de leer un poco el anterior thread y ando situándome.

Os presento el valor que he estado siguiendo JCP. Llevaba un tiempo subiendo el limite para entrar y al final hoy en un arrebato he entrado en 7.7






Sobre gamesa de verdad os planteáis entrar? Yo trabajo en el sector y conozco a muuucha gente metidos muy fuerte. La mayoría llevan muchos años desde 10-12, cuando bajo desde 30 y sólo podía subir.... La mayoría no quiere ni oir hablar de la bolsa y ya han vendido o a punto de hacerlo


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> algun valor para seguir mañana¿¿ hoy me salto el SL de quabit y estoy en solaria desde 0.80 pero no las suelto ...x cierto desde que tupeche no da consejos solo tengo beneficios jaaja



Hay unos cuantos fuera de los BCs


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Nov 2013)

Botijero dijo:


> Buenas a todos, me acabo de leer un poco el anterior thread y ando situándome.
> 
> Os presento el valor que he estado siguiendo JCP. Llevaba un tiempo subiendo el limite para entrar y al final hoy en un arrebato he entrado en 7.7
> 
> ...



Desde que gamesa esta subiendo siempre he escuchado esos comentarios del gran publico. 
Para seguir subiendo es necesario que la gente siga dudando, el dia que todos esperemos que suba, entonces bajara.


----------



## venecia (8 Nov 2013)

vaya sangria... 10.000 resistencia ...aver donde tiene el soporte señores..

9600 ??? recogen plusvis los leones y nosotros mirando como comen...::

pongo orden en gamesa a 7e aver si entra pa largo eso si


----------



## Duendek86 (8 Nov 2013)

Por el momento 0.145, a ver que tal va el dia de hoy.
Codere me refiero xD


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

fuera de solaria, confirmadísimo que tiene mala pinta, no?


----------



## Kamui (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> fuera de solaria, confirmadísimo que tiene mala pinta, no?



Ayer decías que estaba alcista y hoy baja un 0,60%. Por qué le ve mala pinta ahora?


----------



## venecia (8 Nov 2013)

dentro de gamesa 7,13 este valor es pa irte de vacatas volver y llevarte 1 alegria jeje

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 09:27 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> fuera de solaria, confirmadísimo que tiene mala pinta, no?



llevo dentro 10 dias y apenas hay movimiento ,,,a pasito de tortuga vamos, pero hoy de 0,825 no baja.. me juego mi honor


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ayer decías que estaba alcista y hoy baja un 0,60%. Por qué le ve mala pinta ahora?



he mirado tendencias fibonacci, trázalas.

y FAES si pierde 2,70 se va a 2,675 de la misma

Y si ya pierde los 2,64 saliendo por patas con stop loss en 2,61


Pero los 2,70 es el 50% de la onda. Es un soporte que de perderlo da muy mala señal a cortísimo.

Si rebotase con fuerza, nos llevaría a 2,94

Veremos


----------



## Kamui (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> he mirado tendencias fibonacci, trázalas.
> 
> y FAES si pierde 2,70 se va a 2,675 de la misma
> 
> ...



De Fibonacci no me saques de sus series y números aureos (que imagino que tendrá relación).

Lo que no entiendo es por qué un día daba entrada fuerte y al siguiente salir por patas, aunque va bajando algo más ahora, refiriéndome a Solaria, claro.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> De Fibonacci no me saques de sus series y números aureos (que imagino que tendrá relación).
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué un día daba entrada fuerte y al siguiente salir por patas, aunque va bajando algo más ahora, refiriéndome a Solaria, claro.



porque me daba señal koncorde, pero tenía razón el otro forero. fibo no indica mucho bueno. primero me indicaba entrada en 0.82 como verás que puse ayer.
si la trazas del 9sept-16oct-29sept


pero si trazas la proyección de bajada, con el soporte del canal da 0,79.

la duda es: cuál coger de las 2 en este momento. Sí MACD es positivo, y Vigia da señal.... pero las manos fuertes son HPs y hubo estampida el día del 0,765

Si rebota en 0.82, perfecto, para arriba, si lo perfora, a 0,79

CREO


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

Yo creo que a Codere le falta un año antes de ver un repunte. Antes puede caer a 1,20 - 0,85 y 0.40


----------



## morfheo (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que a Codere le falta un año antes de ver un repunte. Antes puede caer a 1,20 - 0,85 y 0.40



Espero que te equivoques por el bien de muchos.


----------



## Geyperman (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que a Codere le falta un año antes de ver un repunte. Antes puede caer a 1,20 - 0,85 y 0.40




:8:

Vade retro Satanas!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que a Codere le falta un año antes de ver un repunte. Antes puede caer a 1,20 - 0,85 y 0.40



Que credibilidad le podemos dar al enfoque que presenta este tio?






Segun visualeconomy hoy:
CREDIT SUISSE FIRST BOSTON ...	15.271	15.271	0






Y segun tusacciones.com/prestadas/


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Nov 2013)

Si por lo general lo analisis tecnicos fallan mas que una escopeta de feria, ya ni te cuento en este tipo de valores que estan mas que manipulados


----------



## ane agurain (9 Nov 2013)

prueba prueba


----------



## herodes2 (9 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> he mirado tendencias fibonacci, trázalas.
> 
> y FAES si pierde 2,70 se va a 2,675 de la misma
> 
> ...



A FAES no lo veo mal, están acumulando las manos fuertes en esta zona 2,70-2,76€ varios días. El sectorial lo está haciendo bien y está en buen momento, Roví, Almirall(se ha recuperado rapidamente) Grifols y hasta Zeltia.
Si a eso le añadimos que los resultados presentados a cierre de mercado son buenos la semana que vien puede ser interesante para este valor.


Faes Farma gana 21 millones hasta septiembre, un 10,2% más

Faes Farma obtuvo un beneficio neto consolidado de 21,3 millones de euros hasta septiembre, lo que supone un 10,2% más que los 19,3 millones del mismo periodo del ejercicio 2012, según ha informado la compañía en nota de prensa.
[MenÃ©ame]
Europa Press
Viernes, 8 de Noviembre de 2013 - 18:31 h.

En los nueve primeros meses del año Faes Farma facturó un 3,6% más hasta alcanzar los 153,2 millones de euros. La compañía ha destacado el crecimiento del 22,8% del beneficio antes de impuestos (Bai) respecto del mismo periodo del año anterior.

Por otro lado, el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de la compañía se elevó un 20,1%, hasta 33,3 millones de euros frente a los 27,6 millones de euros registrados en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior.

El grupo ha puesto en valor el incremento "significativo" de las ventas de medicamentos en España y Portugal, especialmente en las líneas de antiinflamatorios y antidiabéticos, con crecimientos acumulados a septiembre del 12% y 35%, respectivamente.

Leer más: Faes Farma gana 21 millones hasta septiembre, un 10,2% más Faes Farma gana 21 millones hasta septiembre, un 10,2% ms
Consigue Links a tus Contenidos en Intent Share permite que el tradicional copiar y pegar de tus contenidos mejore tu SEO y aumenten tus visitas web.


----------



## mpbk (9 Nov 2013)

sigue sin saltar el stop ni subir.........no hace falta comentar mucho más


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Nov 2013)

Negociaciones del día
Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
BYM MA	BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...	3.481	3.481	0
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	1.921	1.921	0
BBVA MA	BBVA BOLSA ...	1.661	1.661	0
BCY MA	CREDIT SUISSE FIRST BOSTON ...	1.340	1.340	0
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	-1.000	0	1.000
RT4 MA	RENTA4 ...	-1.173	0	1.173
BSN MA	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	-3.000	0	3.000
CAI BA	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	-3.230	0	3.230
Volumen negociado:	
6.743

Credit suisse y benito comprando....


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Nov 2013)

Cerramos a 1.49, vamos como las hormiguitas


----------



## Metal12 (11 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Cerramos a 1.49, vamos como las hormiguitas



Pues esta semana no pongo cohete, que cada vez que lo subo lo gafo.


----------



## decloban (11 Nov 2013)

¿No presentaban hoy resultados?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Nov 2013)

Creo que es el viernes 15nov.


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Nov 2013)

Accionistas e Inversores del Grupo CODERE | CODERE
15 de noviembre antes de la apertura de las bolsas.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

igual hay meneo el día antes.

Yo que ustedes pondría varios SL por cantidades por si se los saltase.

A la noche prometo echarle un ojo a ver qué dice el mini-mohindar que tengo en el pc.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> he mirado tendencias fibonacci, trázalas.
> 
> y FAES si pierde 2,70 se va a 2,675 de la misma
> 
> ...



a ver a fin de semana si los pillamos. si llega a 2.94 sería una señal para que 2014 lo pete


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual hay meneo el día antes.
> 
> Yo que ustedes pondría varios SL por cantidades por si se los saltase.
> 
> ...



Estas hablando de codere? :


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Nov 2013)

A ver en que quedamos que no me entero ? Se va a ir al guano o a 2.90 ?


----------



## creative (11 Nov 2013)

Ir preparando un stop por si los resultados no mejoran porque si no es asi tira al euro quizas quedar entre dicho su futuro.


----------



## RuiKi84 (11 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver en que quedamos que no me entero ? Se va a ir al guano o a 2.90 ?



Creo que están hablando de Faes, que por suerte yo también las llevo,


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estas hablando de codere? :



Qué veo? Que el miércoles-jueves a mínimos de la semana. Eso seguro.



Parece que estamos empezando un canal de bajada.

Peeeeero Vigia dice "como que sí" para salir jugando la pelota.

ojo con koncorde, esto puede ser importante: PARECE QUE HAY TOMA DE MANOS FUERTES POR PRIMERA VEZ DESDE MAYO. Ampliad el gráfico, están a punto de entrar. Pero muy muy poco, eh!

Desde luego ha habido ruido de Codere en las redes con este asunto y están a ello.



PERO lo más importante aparte de esto:

Mohindar está a punto de dar señal de cambio de tendencia (aunque recomienda seguir fuera, eh)

Y si a eso le unimos que acaba de saltar la alarma de Blai, la TCM 


Spoiler



Indicador basado en el Triple Cruce de la Muerte (TCM) definido por Scot Lowrey y que utiliza el cruce de medias exponenciales de 4, 18 y 40 como señal de trading. Este indicador, en forma de mini-barra, nos permite advertir —con modulación de intensidad— cuándo se produce convergencia de las 3 medias, lo cual ocasionalmente precede al inicio de movimiento potencialmente interesante. Así, la aparición de señal nos debe poner en alerta de que algo puede pasar en breve con el valor y cuanto mayor sea la señal, más atención deberíamos dedicarle. Para mí este indicador es complementario de mi indicador Blai5 Atlas, capaz de detectar también situaciones previas a movimientos bruscos basándose, en su caso, en las variaciones de la volatilidad, por lo que ambos buscan el mismo tipo de situaciones por métodos matemáticos distintos. Pueden usarse conjuntamente, pues existe una versión de Atlas también en formato mini-barra.


, pues es obvio que algo se cuece en ciernes.

Ahora, no está claro si para abajo o para arriba.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Nov 2013)

Yo os agradeceria que aqui solo se hablara de Codere porque si no es imposible seguirlo. Sera por hilos donde se puede hablar de otros valores o abrir hilos nuevos.

Por cierto, a estas alturas Depeche ya deberia de estar desbaneado o a punto, no ?


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (12 Nov 2013)

Ane, no te puedes imaginar qué me alegra que veas algo positivo en codere. Parecía que ese día no iba a llegar nunca.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Ane, no te puedes imaginar qué me alegra que veas algo positivo en codere. Parecía que ese día no iba a llegar nunca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free



En las ultimas semanas ha dicho muchas veces cosas positivas, bueno, dejemoslo en no negativas del todo xD


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual hay meneo el día antes.
> 
> Yo que ustedes pondría varios SL por cantidades por si se los saltase.
> 
> ...





Duendek86 dijo:


> Estas hablando de codere? :



Faes 2,93 

Qué tal Codere?


----------



## Baki (12 Nov 2013)

Pues de momento mas volumen en CDR que en NHH... 
Eso si, FAES bien , pero de estas no llevo!! :-(


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 09:24 ----------

[



Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## lio555 (12 Nov 2013)

interesante noticia que da cierta trankilidad de que se esta trabajando para tirar para adelante la empresa.
Codere Apuesta 

No se, pero yo cada dia veo mas claro que de un momento a otro pegara una fuerte subida:baba:


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> interesante noticia que da cierta trankilidad de que se esta trabajando para tirar para adelante la empresa.
> Codere Apuesta
> 
> No se, pero yo cada dia veo mas claro que de un momento a otro pegara una fuerte subida:baba:



Disparados  1.52€

Ojala pegue esa subida  yo creo que con los fundamentales que en su dia expuso depeche queda claro que hay de donde tirar por el momento, a poco color que coja tendria que subir si o si. Eso si, el AT no lo mires mucho xD


----------



## Metal12 (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Disparados  1.52€
> 
> Ojala pegue esa subida  yo creo que con los fundamentales que en su dia expuso depeche queda claro que hay de donde tirar por el momento, a poco color que coja tendria que subir si o si. Eso si, el AT no lo mires mucho xD



Nos vamos a los 1,55€ :8:


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Madre del alma, que despegamos en serio! Metal12 pon el cohete yaaaa xD


----------



## Metal12 (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Madre del alma, que despegamos en serio! Metal12 pon el cohete yaaaa xD




Esta vez no lo pongo, que siempre lo gafo....... Que suba por si solo, que mis empujoncitos no les van bien...


----------



## Kamui (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Madre del alma, que despegamos en serio! Metal12 pon el cohete yaaaa xD



No, que no lo ponga, que cuando lo pone baja.

Movimientos como este ha habido unos cuantos y después baja.


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

mmm son 20k titulos de nada mas o menos los que nos han hecho subir el 4%... como alguien tenga que devolver el 1.7 millones de titulos prestados esto se va a poner por las nubes no?

tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas


----------



## moisty70 (12 Nov 2013)

de aqui al ibex!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Volvemos a la realidad xDD 1.52 ahora


----------



## moisty70 (12 Nov 2013)

bajada sanisima para coger fuerza y ¿bajar mas?


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> bajada sanisima para coger fuerza y ¿bajar mas?



Asi no se puede moisty70, hay que ser positivos y visualizar el 3.0€ sino no sube.::

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 13:47 ----------

Ves? asi asi, 1.53 de nuevo, vamonos para arriba!


----------



## Metal12 (12 Nov 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> bajada sanisima para coger fuerza y ¿bajar mas?




¿Bajar mas? pues atento que vamos a estar entretenidos.......


----------



## Kuiber (12 Nov 2013)

Por fundamentales es la ganga del mercado. Tiene activos buenos y con venta fácil de los que puede echar mano para hacerle frente a la deuda.

Apunta a fuerte subida estos días (siempre que una mano fuerte no se la cargue)


----------



## Kamui (12 Nov 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Por fundamentales es la ganga del mercado. Tiene activos buenos y con venta fácil de los que puede echar mano para hacerle frente a la deuda.
> 
> Apunta a fuerte subida estos días (siempre que una mano fuerte no se la cargue)



Usted quién es que sólo tiene dos mensajes?ienso:


----------



## adivino (12 Nov 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Por fundamentales es la ganga del mercado. Tiene activos buenos y con venta fácil de los que puede echar mano para hacerle frente a la deuda.
> 
> Apunta a fuerte subida estos días (siempre que una mano fuerte no se la cargue)



Hola Depeche )


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Hola Depeche )



No se. Habría que hacer alguna prueba antes de acusar. 
Que diga "forex mal" "apacalancamiento caca" "las bajadas no son sanas"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## itaka (12 Nov 2013)

bueno a ver como acaba que siempre nos joden con el cierre y la subastita.


----------



## moisty70 (12 Nov 2013)

robopoli dijo:


> no se. Habría que hacer alguna prueba antes de acusar.
> Que diga "forex mal" "apacalancamiento caca" "las bajadas no son sanas"
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk - now free



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## itaka (12 Nov 2013)

1.54 ahora es cuando re compramos pensando que esto se va para arriba


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> 1.54 ahora es cuando re compramos pensando que esto se va para arriba



No. Nosotros ya no :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No. Nosotros ya no :XX::XX::XX:



Yo estoy dudando entre bonos de pocoyo o esto... No, en serio, yo llevo mas que suficientes pero si no tuviera una puzquita si le metería por si vuelve a dar el campanazo.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo estoy dudando entre bonos de pocoyo o esto... No, en serio, yo llevo mas que suficientes pero si no tuviera una puzquita si le metería por si vuelve a dar el campanazo.



:ouch: 
Ni con un palo... hay más valores que longanizas!!


----------



## lio555 (12 Nov 2013)

pues nada 1.53 al cierre sin centimo arriba ni abajo, mañana mas y mejor.

por aki otro analisis ;


Codere es una de esas que da un poquito de miedo. Actualmente es un valor bajista y pensar que va a dar la vuelta no es más que conjeturar aunque pueda ser posible.

En el histórico podemos ver dónde está ahora y dónde ha estado antes. Es cierto que está a un precio apetecible pero todavía no nos encontramos con ánimos de considerarla como una posibilidad a medio o largo plazo. En cambio sí nos pueden dar beneficios sus "correcciones" al alza. Incluso si se consolida dentro de un canal alcista de corto plazo acercaría posiciones con la media móvil de 200 sesiones, cosa que hizo ya algún tiempo atrás y que no fue más que un espejismo.

Todos nos dicen venta pero tras el tremendo ascenso de hace unas semanas se está dando cierta acumulación y puede ser interesante permanecer atentos a lo que suceda. Al histograma del MACD poco le falta para el positivo y el RSI va picando poco a poco hacia arriba. Por nuestro lado tomaremos como señal de compra la del MACD, RSI por encima de 50, precios sobre la media móvil 30ss y un volumen que diga realmente algo.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

HOLA AMIGOS!! Traigo buenas noticias!!


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> HOLA AMIGOS!! Traigo buenas noticias!!



Cuenta cuenta

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mpbk (12 Nov 2013)

stop 1.46 codere


----------



## Don Pedro (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> HOLA AMIGOS!! Traigo buenas noticias!!



Cuente hustec ombre, no se aga de rogar.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Superseñal TCM
Señal Vigia
Señal Koncorde
Señal Mohindar
MACD en verde justo hoy
TRIX iniciando la curva de valle para subir
Manos fuertes no distribuyen por primera vez desde Junio...

fap fap


----------



## decloban (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> HOLA AMIGOS!! Traigo buenas noticias!!



No me lo digas, para final de año a 3 € :XX:

He de reconocer que hace 2 días entre pero me daba vergüenza decirlo en el foro ya veremos si triunfo como hoy :XX:


----------



## lio555 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Superseñal TCM
> Señal Vigia
> Señal Koncorde
> Señal Mohindar
> ...



Solo te falta decir k mañana entras a mercado antes k se escape)

ojala esta vez los indicadores sirvan de algo:ouch:


----------



## moisty70 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Superseñal TCM
> Señal Vigia
> Señal Koncorde
> Señal Mohindar
> ...



Lo hara de libro ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## burbuilazale (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Superseñal TCM
> Señal Vigia
> Señal Koncorde
> Señal Mohindar
> ...



Son señales sanas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (12 Nov 2013)

Que lleguen a mi compra y le pueda cascar un stop y ya soy feliz

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Pero como se os ocurre montar una fiesta pre-pepinazo sin mi... con lo que yo llevo sufrido 

Robopoli, recuerda que tienes unas codere mias 

GO GO GO CODERE!


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> Solo te falta decir k mañana entras a mercado antes k se escape)
> 
> ojala esta vez los indicadores sirvan de algo:ouch:



de momento no me han fallado, pero en esta ocasión tengo muchas dudas, porque "toca" bajada, no subida.


Al menos la semana que viene toca niveles por debajo de esta (claro, que si sube un huevo, pues no es dificil eso).


Una pregunta: en las semanas anteriores de presentación de resultados, qué hizo?

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 12:14 ----------

Creo que es una falsa señal.


----------



## Metal12 (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pero como se os ocurre montar una fiesta pre-pepinazo sin mi... con lo que yo llevo sufrido
> 
> Robopoli, recuerda que tienes unas codere mias
> 
> GO GO GO CODERE!



No lo tengo tan claro ienso: Me da que ahora es cuando vienen las taquicardias de traca !!!!!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de momento no me han fallado, pero en esta ocasión tengo muchas dudas, porque "toca" bajada, no subida.
> 
> 
> Al menos la semana que viene toca niveles por debajo de esta (claro, que si sube un huevo, pues no es dificil eso).
> ...



Subir hasta 2.8 € :: ::


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Superseñal TCM
> Señal Vigia
> Señal Koncorde
> Señal Mohindar
> ...



Ane, cómo ves que no hay distribución de las manos fuertes? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Ane, cómo ves que no hay distribución de las manos fuertes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free



Veo que no salen las manos fuertes, en Koncorde.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Veo que no salen las manos fuertes, en Koncorde.



Ok gracias.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

a la noche pongo un pantallazo de todas las señales capturadas del monitor de monitorización 



acx da entrada también, pero yo creo que mañana toca bajar un poco más abajo que hoy, aunque luego recuperase.

asi como adveo dicen que "corran"


Yo creo que toca caza de gacelas mañana, no encuentro nada para entrar, salvo codere, alba y elecnor.


----------



## 1965 (12 Nov 2013)

Joder, llega uno a casa y ve que sus coderes están por encima del precio de compra... perra vida que solo quedan 500 y casi 7000 las vendí en pérdidas. ¿alguien se anima y la subimos otra vez a 2,5?:XX::XX:


----------



## lio555 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de momento no me han fallado, pero en esta ocasión tengo muchas dudas, porque "toca" bajada, no subida.
> 
> 
> Al menos la semana que viene toca niveles por debajo de esta (claro, que si sube un huevo, pues no es dificil eso).
> ...



la 2 ultimas semanas antes de resultados que si no me equivoco fueron el 30 de agosto fueron estos:
apertura cierre
30 de ago de 2013	1,27	1,28	1,17	1,19	159.000	1,19
29 de ago de 2013	1,19	1,26	1,19	1,25	217.700	1,25
28 de ago de 2013	1,17	1,19	1,12	1,18	71.600	1,18
27 de ago de 2013	1,20	1,23	1,19	1,19	78.600	1,19
26 de ago de 2013	1,21	1,23	1,19	1,22	56.500	1,22
23 de ago de 2013	1,23	1,23	1,20	1,22	24.900	1,22
22 de ago de 2013	1,21	1,24	1,19	1,23	169.100	1,23
21 de ago de 2013	1,23	1,25	1,21	1,22	104.200	1,22
20 de ago de 2013	1,23	1,26	1,22	1,25	38.500	1,25
19 de ago de 2013	1,26	1,26	1,23	1,23	90.300	1,23

el primer dato es la apertura y el ultimo el cierre


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

o sea, el dia de publicacion de resultados, lo hizo con mercado abierto o cerrado?

y bajó de 1,27 a 1,19?


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Ultimo mes:






Ultimos 10 dias:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

jaja



















fijaros en Koncorde cómo las manos de pasta entraron poco a poco los últimos 15 días de Agosto, luego se calienta el valor, y se transfiere sus acciones de 1,20 a pardillos a 2,40


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> jaja



O sea, que nos vamos a las nubes no? xd

6 meses/semanal





Aqui ves el rebote trampa y ahora viene el bueno no? :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Yo mañana me espero un cierre o vamos, un mínimo debajo del de hoy, pero con toda seguridad. Trampa trampa, al menos para mañana. Eso pienso.

Pero no me hagan caso.


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo mañana me espero un cierre o vamos, un mínimo debajo del de hoy, pero con toda seguridad. Trampa trampa, al menos para mañana. Eso pienso.
> 
> Pero no me hagan caso.



A que te refieres con "un cierre"?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> A que te refieres con "un cierre"?



Pues que el mínimo de mañana es inferior al de hoy.


----------



## 1965 (12 Nov 2013)

Y si estamos en días de trampa, cual será el de verdad? 8:


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Nov 2013)

Ane, crees posible que si al final se deciden a empezar lo de Eurovegas la cotización de Codere se dispare?. Ese es uno de los motivos por los que no me quiero desprender del resto de mis acciones asumiendo perdidas.

Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto si es posible.


----------



## decloban (12 Nov 2013)

Parece que todo el mundo espera que Eurovegas les va a hacer ricos, codere, quabit :fiufiu:


----------



## Duendek86 (12 Nov 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ane, crees posible que si al final se deciden a empezar lo de Eurovegas la cotización de Codere se dispare?. Ese es uno de los motivos por los que no me quiero desprender del resto de mis acciones asumiendo perdidas.
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto si es posible.



Y no solo eurovegas, tambien tenemos un consorcio chino con 18 millones de euros debajo del brazo revolviendo el tema inmobiliario ya que se cree que podrian montar un eurovegas chino en los terrenos que deshecho Adelson en Torrejon y tambien tenemos el "Pues yo tambien" de los catalanes con BCN World.

Como le de de hacerse realidad uno o mas proyectos codere tiene que pillar cacho si o si creo yo.


----------



## racional (12 Nov 2013)

'Main Street' se enamora de la bolsa: ¿Es hora de salir corriendo? 
'Main Street' se enamora de la bolsa: ¿Es hora de salir corriendo?


----------



## lio555 (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> o sea, el dia de publicacion de resultados, lo hizo con mercado abierto o cerrado?
> 
> y bajó de 1,27 a 1,19?



Exacto, y los dio antes de abrir el mercado igual k lo hara este viernes

Otro analisis de los de siempre CODERE la eterna promesa da señales positivas. | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ane, crees posible que si al final se deciden a empezar lo de Eurovegas la cotización de Codere se dispare?. Ese es uno de los motivos por los que no me quiero desprender del resto de mis acciones asumiendo perdidas.
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto si es posible.



No tengo ni idea de fundamentales.

No tengo muuucho interés en el valor, espero la cacería y después comer las piezas débiles de la manada


----------



## itaka (12 Nov 2013)

vigia te da entrada ???

konkorde por lo menos no da apenas salida de manos fuertes, sera que no quedan dnetro ??


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> vigia te da entrada ???
> 
> konkorde por lo menos no da apenas salida de manos fuertes, sera que no quedan dnetro ??



da entrada *TODO*.


cuando algo es demasiado bueno para ser verdad....


----------



## Metal12 (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> da entrada *TODO*.
> 
> 
> cuando algo es demasiado bueno para ser verdad....



Tiene pinta de haberla dejado preparada por encima del 1,51€ para que le entre volumen mañana Miércoles ienso: veamos que nos depara la sesión de hoy : aunque sigo pensando que nos quieren meter aún mas canguelo en el body :S ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Matt88 (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:vomito:::´vomito:

Carduelis cannabina. Txoka arrunta. Pardillo común.





::::::


----------



## lio555 (13 Nov 2013)

la bicha se ha acomodado en 1.50 y ya van cerca de2 horas, es la calma antes de la tormenta?? venga vaaaa k hoy tiene k ser el diaaa:´(


----------



## mfernama (13 Nov 2013)

Se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete, desde las 10:10 h que no se hace ninguna transacción, anda bajármela un poco para reincidir que las echo de menos...


----------



## lio555 (13 Nov 2013)

creo que es ese el problema los k tenemos no nos bajamos del burro hoy de venderlas por debajo de 1.52 y los k kerias comprar no dais mas k 1.50 .

Venga va animate k 1.52 estan bien de precio, luego las tendras que comprar mas caras y te arepentiras


----------



## mfernama (13 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> creo que es ese el problema los k tenemos no nos bajamos del burro hoy de venderlas por debajo de 1.52 y los k kerias comprar no dais mas k 1.50 .
> 
> Venga va animate k 1.52 estan bien de precio, luego las tendras que comprar mas caras y te arepentiras



Venga no se haga el remolón véndame unas cuantas a 1.47


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

cuál fue el mínimo de ayer?

y el de hoy?


----------



## venecia (13 Nov 2013)

peor es solaria...lleva 15900€ negociados ...no se que pensar.... estoy x regalarlas


----------



## Kamui (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuál fue el mínimo de ayer?
> 
> y el de hoy?



Creo que cerró el día anterior a 1,49 y abrió a 1,50 sin bajar de ahí.

El mínimo de hoy por el momento es también 1,50.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Estaría cojonudo que se moviera a dos días de dar resultados cuando llevamos en la misma banda desde mediados de Octubre.
No creo que haya movimientos significativos hasta el viernes y dudo que se repita algo como el día de la gran masacre. 
Si el viernes no se menea habrá que esperar a ver cómo resuelven el tema de la deuda esta vez...


----------



## venecia (13 Nov 2013)

esta accion no tiene interes para nadie . lo suyo vender y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## decloban (13 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si el viernes no se menea habrá que esperar a ver* cómo resuelven el tema de la deuda esta vez*...



Yo sigo insistiendo que ahí esta la clave, los resultados se intuyen al igual que la evolución de la deuda.

Para mi la clave esta en diciembre, para ver si es capaz de hacer frente como en septiembre a los pagos de la deuda o por el contrario esta vez ni dándole unos días de margen puede hacer frente a ellos.

Por cierto hoy me he vuelto a salir.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Yo sigo insistiendo que ahí esta la clave, los resultados se intuyen al igual que la evolución de la deuda.
> 
> Para mi la clave esta en diciembre, para ver si es capaz de hacer frente como en septiembre a los pagos de la deuda o por el contrario esta vez ni dándole unos días de margen puede hacer frente a ellos.
> 
> Por cierto hoy me he vuelto a salir.



Decir que te sales si te atreves malandrín )

Me da que los "dias" de margen no creo que puedan volver a hacerlo porque de la otra vez les sacaron los colores por la jugarreta. Yo sigo con mi cruz, digoo, con mi mochilon lleno de coderes a la espera que espabile. Por menos no las voy a vender, ni necesito la pasta ni creo que vaya a quebrar de modo que ya puede subir hoy o dentro de 1 año, tendre un buen precio y sacare tajada si o si  :: :: ::

Y dicho esto.... venga, comprad todos que esto subeeeee xD :XX:


----------



## venecia (13 Nov 2013)

vuestro gozo en 1 pozo...podeis hacer intradias de 1,49 a 154 a la semana sacarias un paston


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (13 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> vuestro gozo en 1 pozo...podeis hacer intradias de 1,49 a 154 a la semana sacarias un paston



Pues me da a mi que, entre comisiones y mordida de hacienda el pastón se queda en nada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> vuestro gozo en 1 pozo...podeis hacer intradias de 1,49 a 154 a la semana sacarias un paston



Los brokers y Montoro tienen que estar contigo muy contentos


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> vuestro gozo en 1 pozo...podeis hacer intradias de 1,49 a 154 a la semana sacarias un paston



Ya podia yo comprar a 1.49€ y vender a 154€... os compraba un tesla model S a cada uno xD


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ya podia yo comprar a 1.49€ y vender a 154€... os compraba un tesla model S a cada uno xD



Apuntado. Duende compra un "flameante" Tesla Model S.







Por cierto. Parece que las Teslas están un poco más tranquilas, no?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Apuntado. Duende compra un "flameante" Tesla Model S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te habras dado cuenta de que la segunda cifra no lleva coma no? xDDD

Quizas con las que te quedan a ti, que son mias a un precio cerrado muy módico no se te olvide, puede que incluso te de para un mercedes o similar curiosin xD

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 17:38 ----------

bueno, 1.52 tras la subasta. Un retroceso de 0.65% y un dia menos para resultados si es que van a influir en algo.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Teniendo en cuenta que mis Coderes valen ahora unos 1.400€ a 1,49€ yo diría que si da para un mercedes bien equipado o me compro un par de Teslas para cuando se queme el primero XDXDXD
Has vuelto a entrar en Tesla o estás conteniéndote? 
Es posible que haga suelo en la zona que está y luego quizás a burbujear otro poquito más.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que mis Coderes valen ahora unos 1.400€ a 1,49€ yo diría que si da para un mercedes bien equipado o me compro un par de Teslas para cuando se queme el primero XDXDXD
> Has vuelto a entrar en Tesla o estás conteniéndote?
> Es posible que haga suelo en la zona que está y luego quizás a burbujear otro poquito más.



No me da el money para tanto, ademas, lo veo demasiado riesgo y me gusta ir mas a lo seguro, ya sabes:
50% codere
50% quabit
:: :: ::


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No me da el money para tanto, ademas, lo veo demasiado riesgo y me gusta ir mas a lo seguro, ya sabes:
> 50% codere
> 50% quabit
> :: :: ::



No olvides las SPSs! Dicen que están de oferta ahora!


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No olvides las SPSs! Dicen que están de oferta ahora!



Lo jodido es que te lo digo en serio, mi cartera ahora mismo es 50% quabit a largo y 50% codere a ver que pasa


----------



## itaka (13 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo jodido es que te lo digo en serio, mi cartera ahora mismo es 50% quabit a largo y 50% codere a ver que pasa



te sobra la pasta y no sabes como gastarla ??

pense que con codere tenias bastante, 

quabit ????? ufff,


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo jodido es que te lo digo en serio, mi cartera ahora mismo es 50% quabit a largo y 50% codere a ver que pasa



Por lo que veo sigues usando la técnica del mono borracho. 
Pa'que vas a diversificar...
Pelotazo o muerte!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> te sobra la pasta y no sabes como gastarla ??
> 
> pense que con codere tenias bastante,
> 
> quabit ????? ufff,



De aquí salgo con monóculo o sin poder usar este nick nunca mas en la vida xD

De todas formas una inmobiliaria a largo plazo a precios actuales no me parece tanta locura, aun asi estoy atento. Codere me preocupa mas pero bueno, la estoy dejando correr de momento a ver que queda todo esto.


----------



## Kamui (13 Nov 2013)

Ha terminado casi todo en rojo.


----------



## 1965 (13 Nov 2013)

Yo llevo, natra, ezentis, codere, colonial, faes, solaria biosearch, urbas, campofrio y luego en modo normal OHL, ferrovial y en USA pfizer, FREEPORT MCMORAN COPPER GOLD y Avago Technologies. hace 2 meses tenía todo valores de ibex pero con el coderazo me he vuelto chicharrero::


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (13 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Yo llevo, natra, ezentis, codere, colonial, faes, solaria biosearch, urbas, campofrio y luego en modo normal OHL, ferrovial y en USA pfizer, FREEPORT MCMORAN COPPER GOLD y Avago Technologies. hace 2 meses tenía todo valores de ibex pero con el coderazo me he vuelto chicharrero::



Es como para volverse loco. Tienes muchos valores que controlar 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## 1965 (13 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Es como para volverse loco. Tienes muchos valores que controlar
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk now Free



Bueno, de los mas serios me olvido porque no tengo intención de vender. los oros los manejo con stops que voy cambiando por intuición y sobre todo por lo que leo aquí y allá, porque yo no se nada de técnico. por ahora solo me pillé los dedos con codere porque no supe vender cuando ganaba pasta (el último céntimo...)


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

quabit ayer la analizaron en el hilo de hvei y dijeron que ojito


----------



## venecia (13 Nov 2013)

eso pienso yo ....que quabit vuelve a bajar a .110 y puede que mas....igual se repite la historia de las codere y deja un regero de gacelas al paso esperando la resurrecion ...

gamesa compre en 7.13€ y me arrepiento no aber comprao mas a esos precios ...


----------



## itaka (13 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> eso pienso yo ....que quabit vuelve a bajar a .110 y puede que mas....igual se repite la historia de las codere y deja un regero de gacelas al paso esperando la resurrecion ...
> 
> gamesa compre en 7.13€ y me arrepiento no aber comprao mas a esos precios ...



lo de gamesa es un trauma que tenemos todos, yo estuve tentado en entrar varias veces desde 2.9 y al final nada, mejor ni nombrarme esas empresa


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> quabit ayer la analizaron en el hilo de hvei y dijeron que ojito



Estoy de acuerdo. Es una bomba de relojería. Duende recapacita!! Si no vas palmando vete a otro berengenal menos guanero!! ::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Yo llevo, natra, ezentis, codere, colonial, faes, solaria biosearch, urbas, campofrio y luego en modo normal OHL, ferrovial y en USA pfizer, FREEPORT MCMORAN COPPER GOLD y Avago Technologies. hace 2 meses tenía todo valores de ibex pero con el coderazo me he vuelto chicharrero::





natra: vela envolvente bajista, pero es que de estas hace todo el rato

faes: yo también, creo que en breve ataca los 3, y a malas, si sigue en el canal, el 31dic aún estando mal, estaría en 3. Es un 7% más que ahora que no está mal para mes y medio

ezentis: vela envolvente bajista, este no tantas, a vigilar

urbas, colonial y codere ni con un laser. no toco

bio y solaria son interesantes, a ver si luego echo un ojo



ferrovial y ohl: pues hoy da señal acs


----------



## Robopoli (14 Nov 2013)

Otiaaaaa!!! Se han ido todos los post de hoy al guano!!!


----------



## Baki (14 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otiaaaaa!!! Se han ido todos los post de hoy al guano!!!



Vaya cosas mas raras que pasan no?::::


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Nov 2013)

Bueno. La suerte esta echada.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 18:47 ----------

Parece que la situación en mejico va a mejorar.Tiempo de Negocios - Segob tras el Zar casinero y la dupla Madrazo-Collado - 14/11/2013


----------



## itaka (14 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> natra: vela envolvente bajista, pero es que de estas hace todo el rato
> 
> faes: yo también, creo que en breve ataca los 3, y a malas, si sigue en el canal, el 31dic aún estando mal, estaría en 3. Es un 7% más que ahora que no está mal para mes y medio
> 
> ...



ane, despues de la jornada de hoy ves mejor salir de ezentis ???


----------



## lio555 (14 Nov 2013)

lo de hoy ha sido un jarro de agua fria, parecia k estabamos remontando poco a poco y k se estaba preparando para un buen subidon pero sigo dentro y si no ha sido sera mañana y si no pasado.... 

En el tiempo que llevo invirtiendo en bolsa lo que mas he aprendido es que hay k ser paciente si en todas las veces k he comprado no huviera vendido estaria ganando mucho dinero y no huviera perdido en ninguna de las inversiones y por el contrario este año llevo palmado mucha pasta por entrar y salir y sobre todo por el miedo de ver caer la accion e ireme por patas, no creo k esta k es la unica k esoty aguantando se ha la k tenia k vender:no:

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 19:53 ----------

El Financiero | El desplome de Codere en México


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> lo de hoy ha sido un jarro de agua fria, parecia k estabamos remontando poco a poco y k se estaba preparando para un buen subidon pero sigo dentro y si no ha sido sera mañana y si no pasado....
> 
> En el tiempo que llevo invirtiendo en bolsa lo que mas he aprendido es que hay k ser paciente si en todas las veces k he comprado no huviera vendido estaria ganando mucho dinero y no huviera perdido en ninguna de las inversiones y por el contrario este año llevo palmado mucha pasta por entrar y salir y sobre todo por el miedo de ver caer la accion e ireme por patas, no creo k esta k es la unica k esoty aguantando se ha la k tenia k vender:no:
> 
> ...



Creo que esa noticia se refiere a la trayectoria que lleva en los últimos años mas que a algo actual. Luego pongo los enlaces pero creo que están gestando algo en Mejico. Al parecer la Beatríz esa que manda allí en codere deja/la echan y el vicepresidente se pone al mando, que casualmente es el que hace un par de semanas dio a conocer el complejo tipo las vegas que va a construir codere allí, lo que unido a la noticia de antes sobre la persecución que estaba sufriendo y el cambio político hace que las piezas del puzzle vayan encajando y veamos bastante futuro en mejico. A ver si es verdad!


----------



## lio555 (14 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Creo que esa noticia se refiere a la trayectoria que lleva en los últimos años mas que a algo actual. Luego pongo los enlaces pero creo que están gestando algo en Mejico. Al parecer la Beatríz esa que manda allí en codere deja/la echan y el vicepresidente se pone al mando, que casualmente es el que hace un par de semanas dio a conocer el complejo tipo las vegas que va a construir codere allí, lo que unido a la noticia de antes sobre la persecución que estaba sufriendo y el cambio político hace que las piezas del puzzle vayan encajando y veamos bastante futuro en mejico. A ver si es verdad!



Si realmente no dice nada nuevo solo dice lo k ha pasado hasta ahora, otro k debe estar cargadito y la espera de los resultados para ver si mpieza a mejorar la cosa.

La noticia k has puesto antes si k da buenas sensaciones.


----------



## I_CLAUDIVIS (14 Nov 2013)

El Financiero | El desplome de Codere en México


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

Empezamos bien :abajo: Terra Mobile Colombia - Codere no logra renovación de sala de juegos en Argentina

Solo es 1 por eso ,si lo publican hoy es k los resultados seran buenos


----------



## Deibis (15 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> Empezamos bien :abajo: Terra Mobile Colombia - Codere no logra renovación de sala de juegos en Argentina
> 
> Solo es 1 por eso ,si lo publican hoy es k los resultados seran buenos



en serio, leeros las noticias antes de colgar nada. Pone claramente que es una noticia del 2 de Enero!

Los resultados intuyo que van a ser malos. El movimieno se verá cuando se a vaya haciendo frente o no a la deuda. En Diciembre toca otro pago, no?


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> en serio, leeros las noticias antes de colgar nada. Pone claramente que es una noticia del 2 de Enero!
> 
> Los resultados intuyo que van a ser malos. El movimieno se verá cuando se a vaya haciendo frente o no a la deuda. En Diciembre toca otro pago, no?



Joerr es verdad , tienes razon perdonar


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> Joerr es verdad , tienes razon perdonar



Creo que es mas bien un problema de Terra, mirad:

Terra Mobile Colombia - Codere no logra renovar la licencia de explotación de un bingo en Argentina

En la cabecera pone 14/11/2013, incluso en google si buscas noticias de codere ajustando a las ultimas 24 horas sale, pero luego en el texto pone que es de enero :s y pasa con mas.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 08:23 ----------

Resultados! a ver que pone....

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ddfdb00f-0dec-4247-9da1-4fe419c00fbb}


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (15 Nov 2013)

En su web ya se pueden descargar

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palladio (15 Nov 2013)

estan colgados en la cnmv
mirándolo por encima parece que ha recaudado un 7% menos que el año pasado en los 9 primeros meses


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Vended son pesimos resultados. Yo a lo sumo entraria si bajara la accion a 1e pero los daria como perdidos


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

Yo tampoco los veo desastrosos, pero bueno, no soy ningun experto ni mucho menos.
(millones de €) 31/12/2012 31/3/2013 30/06/2013 30/09/2013
EBITDA 287,3 270,5 244,3 224,0
Gastos financieros netos 107,7 116,1 122,8 126,4
Total deuda neta 1.089,5 1.118,0 1.094,2 1.118,8
Total deuda neta entre EBITDA 3,8x 4,1x 4,5x 5,0x
EBITDA entre gastos financieros
netos
2,7x 2,3x 2,0x 1,8x

Parece al menos que cada vez se pierde menos en relacion con el periodo anterior no?


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

La cosa es si son mejores o peores de lo que se esperaba, porque si que se esperaba un descenso del beneficio con respecto a 2012.


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

Por lo pronto abrimos en 1.48 y parece que el volumen sera el de estos ultimos dias, o sea, de risa. Al menos de momento parece que no han influido nada los resultados.


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Estamos todos con el cafe y el croissant delante de ordenador viendo los resultados, pero vamos un cambio de tendencia no lo veo por ningun lado, se recauda menos, tienen algun problemilla en los paises que estas instalado y tienes que proximamente a bonistas, blanco y en botella


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

¿Y que dicen los resultados de la deuda? Da igual si tienen mas o menos beneficios si no son capaces de disminuir la deuda, si encima la han aumentado en este último trimestre :abajo:


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Prdidas Codere a septiembre suben 80% a 93 mlns euros


----------



## Metal12 (15 Nov 2013)

1,36€ puffffff!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

La deuda ha aumentado en unos 10 millones que son un granito de arena en el agujeraco de más de 1.200 millones que tienen. El gasto parece que han conseguido controlarlo "algo" pero aún así son resultados malos de cojones y desconozco cómo se puede remontar una empresa con una situación tan chunga.
Parece que las inversiones de centro américa y sudamérica no están funcionando tampoco como deberían.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 09:48 ----------




Metal12 dijo:


> 1,36€ puffffff!!!!



Es normal. Me jode porque no saque todo cuando pude pero esta es la segunda grande lección que tengo con las Coderes.
Si tiene pinta de truño, huele como un truño y sabe a truño, no te estás comiendo una onza de chocolate ::


----------



## morfheo (15 Nov 2013)

Irremediablemente esto se va al guano seños, con este valor hemos aprendido mucho.


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Has podido aprender, pero cuantos euros te ha costado la broma? era prescindible ese dinero para tu vida diaria?


----------



## santaclaus (15 Nov 2013)

Bueno, ya tenemos otro momento de pánico, abandonemos el barco en manada gaceril. !Esto se hunde!

Creo que empieza la acumulación de los listos, es de libro. Las gacelas huyen despavoridas y ellos comprarán esperando el siguiente arreón.

Lecciones aprendidas: 

1. No coger un barco en marcha sin stop.
2. Stop, Stop, Stop

Opciones:

1. Vender y asumir pérdidas
2. Esperar total el dinero no lo necesito y confio en que unos años la situación revierta.

Elección: en mi caso la 2., la contemplaré como ejemplo de lo que no hacer. La considero una malísima entrada, pero confío en la empresa (acto de fe), y que en unos años resolverá la situación y mejorará su cotización.
En el peor de los casos, la lección será para enmarcar.


----------



## palladio (15 Nov 2013)

habrá que estar atentos al volumen que se mueve, es posible que ocurra lo que digas y los listos acumulen a estos precios pare después volverlas a soltar arriba como ha pasado hace 5 meses, por ahora el volumen es de 78000


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (15 Nov 2013)

Alguien está comprando aprovechando la huida gaceril?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Alguien está comprando aprovechando la huida gaceril?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Suscribo lo dicho, y también... alguien ha vendido lo suyo?


----------



## santaclaus (15 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Alguien está comprando aprovechando la huida gaceril?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Siempre que alguien vende, otro compra.............:fiufiu:


----------



## palladio (15 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Suscribo lo dicho, y también... alguien ha vendido lo suyo?



yo lo mantengo, las pérdidas que llevo son tan grandes en el valor que esta bajada es una gota en el vaso, también tengo que decir que meti cuatro duros y es un dinero que no voy a necesitar, yo ya he decidido la apuesta y es aguantar hasta que suba o acabe como pescanova


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

yo sigo aguantando pero estoy de los nervios


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Puede ser la propia empresa, para amortiguar el tortazo, o algun poco informado que no se ha leido los resultados, pero realmente no hay por donde cogerlos, son horribles, hoy se va a comer un-10% seguro y la tonica es volver a valer 1 euros.


----------



## Sebasesco (15 Nov 2013)

De este barco por mucha agua que esté entrando ahora, no me bajo. 
No vendo, NO vendo, NO VENDO!!!!


----------



## Bucanero (15 Nov 2013)

Lo siento chicos pero esta gacela ha vendido lo poco que le quedaba en Codere. Lección aprendida. Además no tengo ganas de esperar a que resuelvan o no sus problemas de deuda. Cuando claramente mejore y si creo que aun hay margen de subida quizás me lo piense. Suerte para los que os quedais dentro.


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

creo k los miedosos ( corrijo o los mas listos) ya se han ido y ahora poco a poco ira recuperando hay muchas ms ordenes de comprar k de venta, veremos ojala se ha asi esoy con el estomago hecho un nudo


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

Por curiosidad...alguien puede decirnos qué ha dicho o está diciendo Depeche sobre Codere y sus resultados??


----------



## mpbk (15 Nov 2013)

ya hubiese saltado el stop.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

fundamentalmente, es un fagor:



El grupo español de juego Codere dijo el viernes que registró unas pérdidas netas de 93 millones de euros en los primeros nueve meses del año, un aumento del saldo negativo del 80 por ciento sobre el mismo periodo del año anterior, debido en parte al deterioro de sus activos en México por 24 millones de euros.

Codere dijo en una nota de prensa enviada al supervisor bursátil que sus *ventas a septiembre bajaron un 6,9 *por ciento a 1.117 millones de euros, mientras que el beneficio bruto de explotación (ebitda) cayó un 27 por ciento a 172,3 millones de euros por el deterioro de su negocio en Argentina, Italia y México, donde algunas de sus salas fueron temporalmente cerradas.
*
Codere recortó a finales de agosto su objetivo d Ebitda para 2013 a 225-235 millones de euros desde una previsión anterior de 285-300 millones.*


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

OrdenNivel 2
Acc	#	Cant.	Bid
6.500	4	6.500	1,35
19,9k	6	13,4k	1,34
26,9k	2	7.000	1,33
37,4k	6	10,5k	1,32
50,2k	5	12,8k	1,31

Ask	Cant.	#	Acc
1,38	3.295	2	3.295
1,39	1.040	1	4.335
1,40	9.350	3	13,7k
1,41	800	1	14,5k
1,42	1.900	2	16,4k
asi esta ahora mismo, mucha comprar y poca venta


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

Si la deuda es de 18 € por cada acción me parece que poca maniobra tienen.


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Nov 2013)

Ahora si que se va a la mierda( ayer presentaron resultados) como diria alguien, no os preocupeis lo esta haciendo de libro, esta controlado


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (15 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si la deuda es de 18 € por cada acción me parece que poca maniobra tienen.



En general las deudas no se pagan de golpe. Esa puede ser la deuda total pero la dificultad radica en los pagos. Es como el que tiene una hipoteca, tu deuda puede ser grande pero si tu cuota mensual es llevadera con tus ingresos no debes tener problema. Ojo que esto lo digo en general, no se el calendario financiero de codere.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

La cosa en mi humilde opinión está así después de un par de meses detrás del valor: 

La empresa y su gestión es un mojón. La dirección otro mojón que no ha conseguido mejorar los números si no empeorarlos. 

Los únicos resquicios de esperanza que puede haber es que finalmente se construya Eurovegas/Chinovegas y estos provean las máquinas (cosa que no tiene que ser necesariamente así) o se metan a saco en el tema de apuestas online y cambien completamente el perfil de la empresa.

Por lo tanto asumiendo que la empresa es una mierda pinchada en un palo y que al final lo más probable es que chapen puede haber algún momento puntual en el que suba la acción (i.e. cuando se metan otra vez con el tema de deuda si dan alguna buena noticia). 
Un canjeo de deuda por acciones para mi no sería una buena noticia sino un impago encubierto por lo que desde mi punto de vista quedan sólo dos opciones: 
1. Que suban los beneficios y permitan quitar deuda (cosa poco probable) 
2. Que aumente el capital propio o lo que es lo mismo el precio y volumen de acciones (ajem!)

Conclusión: Chavales...El año que viene no la veo en el Ibex35.
Seguiré la empresa desde la barrera para si hay sorpresa al final y aprendo otra cosa nueva.
Saludos


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

si todo esta tan mal por que hay gente k ahora mismo estan comprando especulacion pura?, si los resultado son tan horribles y parece k la empresa no se ha viable por k no se hunde del todo? , hace un momento a tocado ya el 1.40 , esto de la bolsa nunca se sabe por eso sigo guantando a saber como acaba cerrando hoy

por cierto los que esten en prisa no veas la k les esta callendo tambien:S


----------



## Asdasd (15 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> si todo esta tan mal por que hay gente k ahora mismo estan comprando especulacion pura?, *si los resultado son tan horribles y parece k la empresa no se ha viable por k no se hunde del todo?* , hace un momento a tocado ya el 1.40 , esto de la bolsa nunca se sabe por eso sigo guantando a saber como acaba cerrando hoy
> 
> por cierto los que esten en prisa no veas la k les esta callendo tambien:S



Espere a que llegue el lunes...


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> En general las deudas no se pagan de golpe.



Ya se que no se paga de golpe pero quería dar a entender que la deuda es monstruosa, no se si alguna otra empresa del MC la tiene igual y no hay manera de rebajarla, mal asunto tiene.


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Espere a que llegue el lunes...



por que el lunes? si hoy han salido los resultados y el viernes en principio es dia de recogida , por k crees k el lunes habra una caida mas grande


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

Qué sangría entre esta y Solaria. Y Prisa ya no te digo.


----------



## mpbk (15 Nov 2013)

mientras estamos haciendo el subnormal con esta, hay valores mucho mejores


----------



## Asdasd (15 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> por que el lunes? si hoy han salido los resultados y el viernes en principio es dia de recogida , por k crees k el lunes habra una caida mas grande



Porque los grandes movimientos de este valor se han producido los días posteriores a la presentación de resultados, no el mismo día.


----------



## rulifu (15 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mientras estamos haciendo el subnormal con esta, hay valores mucho mejores



Cuáles son mpbk?


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

Entonces qué es mejor con Codere, venderla a los precios actuales o qué.


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Entonces qué es mejor con Codere, venderla a los precios actuales o qué.



Qué dice depeche??....Que la ve en el Ibex, no?


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Entonces qué es mejor con Codere, venderla a los precios actuales o qué.



¿Tu como ves a la empresa? Pues según la veas obra en consecuencia y valora si vale la pena asumir perdidas e ir a buscar recuperarlas en otros valores o tener ese capital inmovilizado X tiempo a la espera de tener plusvalías.

La mejor decisión que puedes tomar es la que tu tomes no la que te digan en foros.


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Tu como ves a la empresa? Pues según la veas obra en consecuencia y valora si vale la pena asumir perdidas e ir a buscar recuperarlas en otros valores o tener ese capital inmovilizado X tiempo a la espera de tener plusvalías.
> 
> La mejor decisión que puedes tomar es la que tu tomes no la que te digan en foros.



Eso hubiera sido de aplicación más bien a la hora de entrar. La empresa la verdad es que la veía con activos interesantes, pero después de leer las cosas de hoy ya no se qué pensar.

Para salir me gustaría conocer otras estrategias.


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> La empresa la verdad es que la veía con activos interesantes



Quizás no los tenia y nos dejamos llevar todos por la euforia del foro.



Kamui dijo:


> Para salir me gustaría conocer otras estrategias.



No hay mas estrategias o asumes perdidas (entiendo que las tienes) o te quedas pillado con la esperanza de que en un plazo razonable recupere el valor de tu entrada.


----------



## racional (15 Nov 2013)

Parece el inicio der las bajadas de bolsa.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

rulifu dijo:


> Cuáles son mpbk?



Dejo algunas que me han saltado en mi radar implacable de valores baratos:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gacelicos-recalcitrantes-17.html#post10325422
Lo dejo ahí por no guarrear más el hilo de Codere.



Kamui dijo:


> Eso hubiera sido de aplicación más bien a la hora de entrar. La empresa la verdad es que la veía con activos interesantes, pero después de leer las cosas de hoy ya no se qué pensar.
> 
> Para salir me gustaría conocer otras estrategias.



Yo apliqué hace unos días la estrategia "Corre Forrest! Corre!" dolió... me escoció y ahora voy ganando dinero poco a poco aplicando el menos común de los sentidos. Vamos... no comprar empresas medio quebradas y esas cosas.
Lógicamente eso es lo que hice yo pero aquí la decisión es de cada uno.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 13:19 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Quizás no los tenia y nos dejamos llevar todos por la euforia del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> No hay mas estrategias o asumes perdidas (entiendo que las tienes) o te quedas pillado con la esperanza de que en un plazo razonable recupere el valor de tu entrada.



Completamente de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## lio555 (15 Nov 2013)

tiene alguna interpretacion ?
c
omprando	POPULAR BOLSA S.V 36.126

y mayor vendedor renta 4 95.301

lo digo por k esten comprando los grandes y nosotros saliendo


----------



## mfernama (15 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mientras estamos haciendo el subnormal con esta, hay valores mucho mejores



Seguro que hay valores mucho mejores, pero la de cosas que estamos aprendiendo con este valor son impagables.


----------



## mpbk (15 Nov 2013)

racional dijo:


> Parece el inicio der las bajadas de bolsa.



se llaman correcciones, la bolsa está alcista para los siguientes años.

los ricos tienen todo en bolsa, 0 depositos, 0 bonos


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Seguro que hay valores mucho mejores, pero la de cosas que estamos aprendiendo con este valor son impagables.



Si se pagan si. A alguno le ha salido como un master en el IESE ::


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

los fundamentales no valen para chicharros. solo 4 dias cada trimestre.


----------



## mpbk (15 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Seguro que hay valores mucho mejores, pero la de cosas que estamos aprendiendo con este valor son impagables.



no será por analisis técnico


----------



## mfernama (15 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si se pagan si. A alguno le ha salido como un master en el IESE ::



Pero a que ha aprendido mas que en un master de IESE 

Yo en CDR creo que palme un 13%, pero de poco montante ::

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 13:44 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> se llaman correcciones, la bolsa está alcista para los siguientes años.
> 
> los ricos tienen todo en bolsa, 0 depositos, 0 bonos



¿aun estando en máximos en USA?


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Pero a que ha aprendido mas que en un master de IESE
> 
> Yo en CDR creo que palme un 13%, pero de poco montante ::
> 
> ...



Si es que con todo el respeto lo de los máximos es una auténtica chorrada.
Cógete el DJIA, el SP500 o el Nasdaq y ponlo a 5 años. Mira cuando ha estado en máximos y cuando no.
DJIA - Dow Jones Industrial Average - CNNMoney
Está casi más tiempo en máximos que fuera de máximos :o)


----------



## Deibis (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> los fundamentales no valen para chicharros. solo 4 dias cada trimestre.



Si los fundamentales no valen para los chicarros y el técnico lo pueden manipular a su antojo, nos queda jugar a la ruleta en el casino.


----------



## palladio (15 Nov 2013)

teneis datos de la gente que compra y vende? para hacernos una idea quien sale y quien entra...


----------



## venecia (15 Nov 2013)

menudo owned al tupeche....aqui solo ganan las agencias mejor hacer 1 fondo inversion y mirar solo beneficios jejeje


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> menudo owned al tupeche....aqui solo ganan las agencias mejor hacer 1 fondo inversion y mirar solo beneficios jejeje



He invertido en fondos y sinceramente prefiero guisarmelo yo solito.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> los fundamentales no valen para chicharros. solo 4 dias cada trimestre.



Y los tecnicos si ?


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 sufriendo xD va hoy y me coje sin posibilidad de tener pc en toda la mañana  Me he deshecho de un paquetito a 1.36 cuando empezo la fiesta y casi me arrepiento viendo que se frenó la sangria ahi.

Negociaciones del día
Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	38.286	59.086	20.800
CMD MA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	27.040	27.440	400
BBVA MA	BBVA BOLSA ...	26.747	32.647	5.900
BSN MA	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	11.157	18.290	7.133
INT VL	INTERDIN BOLSA ...	6.000	6.000	0
ACF MA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	5.435	6.000	565
BBVA VL	BBVA BOLSA ...	3.286	3.286	0
NOR BI	NORBOLSA ...	3.100	3.100	0
IBS VA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	3.000	3.000	0
SGA MA	CONSORS ESPAÑA ...	2.300	2.300	0
LNK MA	LINK SECURITIES ...	2.000	2.000	0
BSN BI	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	1.420	1.420	0
BFI BA	BCO FIN INV ...	1.400	1.400	0
IBS BA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	1.149	3.149	2.000
BTO MA	BANESTO BOLSA S.A. S.V ...	740	740	0
BIN MA	BANCO INVERSIS, S.A. ...	600	2.000	1.400
CBS BA	CAJA 3 BOLSA SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A. ...	500	6.500	6.000
CMD VL	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	460	460	0
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	350	2.850	2.500
CAI BA	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	162	13.477	13.315
AUR BA	AURIGA GLOBAL INVESTORS, S.V, S.A. ...	0	1.091	1.091
CAI BI	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	-50	0	50
ACF BA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	-1.000	0	1.000
BRC MA	BARCLAYS BANK PLC. ...	-1.500	0	1.500
FND MA	FINANDUERO ...	-2.830	1.470	4.300
DBS MA	DEUTSCHE BANK A.G. ...	-3.606	1.097	4.703
SFT MA	SELF TRADE ESPAÑA ...	-4.426	75	4.501
CAI VL	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	-10.212	0	10.212
RT4 MA	RENTA4 ...	-28.473	71.209	99.682
MOR MA	MORGAN STANLEY, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A...	-30.295	10.000	40.295
MVR MA	MERCAVALOR, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	-52.740	21.050	73.790
Volumen negociado:	
265.119



Parece que los que mas venden tambien compran.... no se que pensar,seria ilogico que bajara mas que cuando la quiebra estaba a la vuelta de la esquina, por lo pronto me quedo con un paquete mas manejable en cartera y a la espera de acontecimientos.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 16:01 ----------

1.40€ ahora mismo que alguien ha metido un paquete de 20k en verde.


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

Depeche recomienda compra....en la zona abierta de su foro lo pone.


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Depeche recomienda compra....en la zona abierta de su foro lo pone.



Bueno, lleva meses recomendandolo, si lo hacia a 2.4, 2.2, 1.8, 1.7.... etc etc, es normal que a 1.35 lo haga tambien, y mas teniendo en cuenta que al menos metio un paquete de 30.000 euros (lo dijo y al minuto se vio en la grafica) sobre el 1.74 o asi.


----------



## Deibis (15 Nov 2013)

Hoy volumen sí que hay


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> Hoy volumen sí que hay



Pues parece que se está creando un suelo bien sólido a 1.35, no?


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues parece que se está creando un suelo bien sólido a 1.35, no?



Sí, como el de 1,80...1,70...1,60....1,50.....y así vamos bajando.


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

1.42€ ahora


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Alguien esta nadando contracorriente no sabemos si un leoncito ha apericido o hay una gacela despistada.


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Alguien esta nadando con corriente no sabemos si un leoncito ha apericido o hay una gacela despistada.



otros 4k titulos, 1.43€ ahora...

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 17:15 ----------

Esto lo habeis visto?

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={b47127e0-534d-45ab-bede-42956c9e9d4d}


----------



## Chila (15 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Sí, como el de 1,80...1,70...1,60....1,50.....y así vamos bajando.



Goteo continuado hacia abajo.
Hay que estar fuera.


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Nov 2013)

El comunicado:


> Hipótesis
> ○ 8 salas en México permanecen cerradas hasta finales del año 2013
> 
> El EBITDA consolidado previsto para el año se encuentra en el rango de €224 - €227 millones. La perspectiva se ha visto
> ...





---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 17:38 ----------

1.37 tras la subasta. 18k titulos en rojo el ultimo registro.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

por gráficos apunta al 1,17

alguna opinión?


----------



## mpbk (16 Nov 2013)

rulifu dijo:


> Cuáles son mpbk?



hay multitud... muchas ya han hecho suelo después de la corrección desde 2008...

orange puede ser una y muchas más.


----------



## INimputable (16 Nov 2013)

¿Alguien denuncio a esta persona? Me refiero a ir en persona a una Comisaria o Cuartel y no mandar un mail.


----------



## juan35 (17 Nov 2013)

El teledepeche este es tonto de cojones.....

Recibo dos emilios a las 3:10 y 3:24 de la mañana.....

primer emilio:

Hola crack!
Como te va?
Aún estoy esperando tu denuncia, aún no me ha llegado.
Un beso para ti y tu familia!
Que tengáis un buen fin de semana!


2º emilio:

Por cierto Juan ***** ***** ******, abrígate bien, que por ahí en ******* hace mucho frio.
Un abrazo muy fuerte, cuidate crack!


Mi contestacion:

Hola simpatico,

yo no te he dicho que te voy a denunciar ni nada por el estilo...
Pero viendo como me escribes de madrugada, no se si te pongo cachondo y hasta igual te la estas tocando. 

Cuando vengas por mi pueblo hazmelo saber que te tengo preparadas las rodilleras y la peluca, tu elijes el color.

No pierdas tanto tiempo conmigo y centrate en tus operaciones burrosatiles y sigue con la bola de cristal. El forex es lo tuyo campeon. No pierdas el tiempo con este don nadie que igual pienso que me estas tirando los tejos y te tengo que poner mirando a Cuenca o mejor a Codere si te pone mas.

Por cierto se te echa de menos en burbuja, te esperamos corazon, que nos partimos el culo.

Un fuerte abrazo y si quieres te doy mi direccion machote, que me gustaria verte la cara si antes no te haces caquitas.

besitos mi rastreador.


Este chaval es tooooonto pero tonto de cojones.

S2

Lo mas cojunudo es que hay todabia gente tal que asinnnnn:

Depeche, ¿entrarías ahora en nuestros valores para bajar el valor medio de adquisición?.
Me estoy dejando -27,02% en Codere y un -28,47% en Prisa, por no hablar del -11,79% de Solaria.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


Señorrrr hazles una señal a estos pobres hombres


acualizo contestacion de Teledepeche-rastreador:

rastreadorfinanciero
Para Yo
Hoy a las 10:23 PM
No me hace ganes nada de ti. Ponte la sexta y aprende cosas interesantes que hace la policía, el programa del follonero. 
Yo también te quiero, muuuuak.

Por cierto, a lo último que me has dicho tu sueño se hará realidad, veremos Queen se hace caquita.


Caquitas me acabo de hacer tiossssss :XX: voy a llamar a los Geos no sea que venga con sus amigos de IronFox


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Nov 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Lo mas cojunudo es que hay todabia gente tal que asinnnnn:
> 
> Depeche, ¿entrarías ahora en nuestros valores para bajar el valor medio de adquisición?.
> Me estoy dejando -27,02% en Codere y un -28,47% en Prisa, por no hablar del -11,79% de Solaria.
> ...



:: :: :: :: Bueno, solo espero que este señor tenga menos de un 10% de sus ahorros invertidos en esos chicharros


----------



## creative (17 Nov 2013)

Yo no estoy dentro de CODERE, pero si baja por debajo de 1,20 quizas meta 1.000 eurillos.

Yo soy de la idea de no invertir mas del 10% del patrimonio en bolsa, hay que reconocer que mucho forero dispone de liquidez ya que muchos de nosotros o vivimos de alquiler, con dinero acumulado en los buenos tiempos o son casapapis.


----------



## Metal12 (17 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Yo no estoy dentro de CODERE, pero si baja por debajo de 1,20 quizas meta 1.000 eurillos.
> 
> Yo soy de la idea de no invertir mas del 10% del patrimonio en bolsa, hay que reconocer que mucho forero dispone de liquidez ya que muchos de nosotros o vivimos de alquiler, con dinero acumulado en los buenos tiempos o son casapapis.



Revisando tus respuestas anteriores siempre pensé que jamas entrarías en este valor ienso: En fin, si entras tu suerte sera la mía :fiufiu:


----------



## creative (18 Nov 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Revisando tus respuestas anteriores siempre pensé que jamas entrarías en este valor ienso: En fin, si entras tu suerte sera la mía :fiufiu:



Claro que a lo cotiza actualmente no voy a entrar:

Cronologicamente 



Primer match ball de la entidad que tiene a primeros de año:


Codere sube un 12% en Bolsa tras firmar la novacin de un crdito de 98 millones

Segundo match ball

Codere logra un acuerdo de ltima hora para pagar a los bonistas


la cotizacion rondaba la zona del 1,20 € por esas fechas por lo tanto despues de que los resultados del tercer trimestre sean peores ya que existen mas perdidas con los vencimientos que tocan los proximos meses, el valor tiene que bajar rondando el EURO, siempre que no aparezca ninguna noticia milagro.

Asumo el riesgo de Mayor riesgo mayor posibilidad de ganancias y nose si al final me faltaran webos y no entraré

Yo si fuera TU venderia y compraria en una situacion mas baja si quieres seguir en el valor, sabes que en bolsa se puede ganar dinero de dos formas.


----------



## Chila (18 Nov 2013)

Como dice Creative, no se puede estar ahora en Codere.
Por técnico, por fundamental, por todo.


----------



## creative (18 Nov 2013)

Rebuscando la hemeroteca me encuentro esto, ya tenemos collar para el leoncito

http://http://www.invertia.com/noticias/economiaempresas-fondo-buitre-anchorage-declara-participacion-codere-2868473.htm


----------



## Shakadevirgo (18 Nov 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> El teledepeche este es tonto de cojones.....
> 
> Recibo dos emilios a las 3:10 y 3:24 de la mañana.....
> 
> ...



Por alusiones:

Estoy harto del guerracivilismo que habéis iniciado algunos foreros:
gente que encumbraba a Depeche a niveles pueriles, ahora son sus más fieros detractores.
Personalmente, creo que Depeche ha cometido errores en la forma en que ha llevado todo esto (así lo he comentado en su foro). El tema se le ha ido de las manos, pero no era difícil con tanta loa burda que le han/habéis hecho. Eso sí, no creo que sea un estafador.
He seguido el tema desde la distancia (no me hice premium), y por simple coherencia, hice una apuesta por él que sigo manteniendo.
No he visto por aquí a nadie hablar de Campofrio, ni siquiera yo he comentado el 20,58% de rentabilidad que llevo.
Desconozco los motivos que llevaron a muchos a invertir en los valores que recomendaba Depeche, pero yo desde el principio lo he tenido bien claro: estamos asumiendo un riesgo muy alto al invertir en chicharros.
He visto a muy pocos como Ane Agurain, que aporta algún dato útil sobre el valor. Siempre ha estado en contra de Codere, pero yo personalmente agradezco mucho sus aportes.
Gente así creo que mejora el foro, y no los palmeros que siguen a la masa, en un sentido o en otro.
Pues eso, que yo de Codere no me bajo porque la apuesta ya la hice en su día. Animo a la gente que está en la misma situación que yo y no aparece por vergüenza. 
Si perdemos, es sólo dinero, ahora si sube el valor, esto se ha convertido en otra cosa...


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Nov 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Por alusiones:
> 
> Estoy harto del guerracivilismo que habéis iniciado algunos foreros:
> gente que encumbraba a Depeche a niveles pueriles, ahora son sus más fieros detractores.
> ...




Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y tambien sigo en Codere. El que entró sabia a lo que se exponia y lo cierto es que no ha cambiado nada, si habia confianza para entrar ahora tiene que ser la misma. De hecho estamos practicamente en minimos. El riesgo es que quiebre la empresa, que es un riesgo real no vamos a negarlo pero yo creo que es poco probable por todos los argumentos que ya se dijeron aqui mil veces y que no vale la pena repetir.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Nov 2013)

No creo que las críticas a Depeche se deban a la caída de la cotización y pérdidas correspondientes, sino a la nula profesionalidad con la que ha llevado el tema y por la falta de madurez emocional con la que se ha comportado.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Sobre el personaje creo que está ya todo hablado y requetehablado. Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones y actúe en consecuencia.

Sobre el valor como tal, yo reconozco que me equivoqué. Interpreté mal los activos de la empresa, la dirección que iba cogiendo y me dejé llevar por el calentón. 
Aunque en mi caso no ha sido un destrozo tremendo, cometí muchos errores y ahora trato de tener cuidado para no cometerlos en el futuro aunque cometo otros 
Comprendo al que quiere seguir dentro con pérdidas acumuladas pero en mi caso después de dar vueltas al tema , analizar y volver a analizar, no veía motivo para seguir y salí asumiendo mi error. Si me he equivocado de nuevo el tiempo lo dirá. 
A día de hoy sigo viendo que estar dentro es un riesgo innecesario, más teniendo en cuenta cómo está el mercado de alcista en muchos sitios.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sobre el personaje creo que está ya todo hablado y requetehablado. Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones y actúe en consecuencia.
> 
> Sobre el valor como tal, yo reconozco que me equivoqué. Interpreté mal los activos de la empresa, la dirección que iba cogiendo y me dejé llevar por el calentón.
> Aunque en mi caso no ha sido un destrozo tremendo, cometí muchos errores y ahora trato de tener cuidado para no cometerlos en el futuro aunque cometo otros
> ...




Diversificacion. El mercado esta alcista en muchos sitios y codere es una opcion mas en mi humilde opinion.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Diversificacion. El mercado esta alcista en muchos sitios y codere es una opcion mas en mi humilde opinion.



Si si. Por eso llevo mis Prisas 
(dije que cometía otros errores, no? :


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Nota rápida que me ha llegado:
Codere revenue continues to slide in 2013


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Nov 2013)

Betsoft signs partnership with Codere


> Betsoft signs partnership with Codere
> 18 November 2013
> 
> (PRESS RELEASE) -- Betsoft Gaming, the originator and leader in true 3D cinematic gaming, have announced their recent partnership with Codere, the renowned multinational gaming company.
> ...



Aunque ahora mismo haya caido a 1.37 lleva casi todo el dia en 1.4, creo que ha sido una buena recuperacion tras el minimo que marco tras los resultados no? la verdad es que no me esperaba que recuperara el 1.4 tan rapido, creia que nos quedariamos en ese minimo unos dias o incluso seguir bajando hasta el 1.1. Yo por si acaso vendi 1/3 que tengo en la recamara para recomprar si llega a esos niveles, y si sigue manteniendose/subiendo ahi se quedan las que tengo ya sin agobios.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (18 Nov 2013)

Cierra a 1.36€ dejándose el céntimo de siempre en la subasta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Nov 2013)

1.33€, me da que subir a 1.4 tan rapido fue otro espejismo.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 09:59 ----------








Parece que las ordenes pillan mejor color poco a poco...


----------



## Kamui (19 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.33€, me da que subir a 1.4 tan rapido fue otro espejismo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 09:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Sigues con las quabits?


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Sigues con las quabits?



Vendi una parte importante y ahora voy recomprando poco a poco a medida que bajan, que por cierto, menudo batacazo se estan pegando estos ultimos dias, gracias a eso mantengo el tipo sin perder money $$$

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 10:11 ----------

Han entrado ahora varias ordenes a 1.34


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Nov 2013)

Entrada en Quabits a 0,114 espero que reboten sobre esta zona


----------



## morfheo (19 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe cuando Codere tiene que hacer frente al nuevo pago de la deuda??


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando Codere tiene que hacer frente al nuevo pago de la deuda??



Si no me falla la memoria en diciembre


----------



## lio555 (19 Nov 2013)

1.30 se rehunde:|

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:40 ----------

1,24!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (19 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> 1.30 se rehunde:|
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:40 ----------
> 
> 1,24!!!!!!!!!




Hundida

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kamui (19 Nov 2013)

Está hoy todo en rojo, pero Codere y Solaria (esta me sorprende un poco) se la están metiendo de lo lindo.


----------



## morfheo (19 Nov 2013)

Codere es una maquina de perforar soportes, es imbatible.


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2013)

ovidense del valor este...


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Está hoy todo en rojo, pero Codere y Solaria (esta me sorprende un poco) se la están metiendo de lo lindo.



A mi Solaria no me sorprende, ya lo pregunte hace tiempo, ¿tiene Solaria algo diferenciador respecto a la competencia?

No es líder en su sector por lo que la deuda pesa mas.

Respecto a CDR poca cosa hay que decir. La deuda sigue ahí y no han sido capaces de recortarla en este trimestre, mal asunto.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

JO-DER!!! Hasta lo más fondo del guano....::::::

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:53 ----------

Alguién recomendaba todavía comprar el viernes, no???
Gensanta...


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> JO-DER!!! Hasta lo más fondo del guano....::::::



La empresa no esta mejor que agosto por lo tanto la lógica dice que vaya a buscar como mínimo ese precio.

A nivel personal pienso que el valor esta mucho peor que en agosto por lo que tendría que valer menos de 1 €.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> La empresa no esta mejor que agosto por lo tanto la lógica dice que vaya a buscar como mínimo ese precio.
> 
> A nivel personal pienso que el valor esta mucho peor que en agosto por lo que tendría que valer menos de 1 €.



Yo no veo el suelo. Ahora imagino que la nueva resistencia rondará los 1,30 y el primer soporte estará en los 1,15? 
Aneee!!!! Échate un pinta y colorea!!!


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo no veo el suelo. Ahora imagino que la nueva resistencia rondará los 1,30 y el primer soporte estará en los 1,15?
> Aneee!!!! Échate un pinta y colorea!!!




1,12-1,15 debería ser soporte pero como ya he comentado para mi la situación actual de la empresa es peor que la de verano así que según mi modesta opinión :abajo:

Y ojo que opinar es libre, ojala me equivoque por los que os habéis quedado pillados con el valor y me tenga que comer un owned.


----------



## Kamui (19 Nov 2013)

Lo que no no se es quién sigue comprando.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Lo que no no se es quién sigue comprando.



Yo tengo una ligera idea


----------



## Kamui (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo tengo una ligera idea



Imagino que estarás pensando en un chiste, pero es que realmente me pregunto quién leches compra.


----------



## lio555 (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo tengo una ligera idea



jajajajajja


----------



## venecia (19 Nov 2013)

vaya dia....solaria an recogido beneficios...el viernes a .82 vereis


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo tengo una ligera idea



Eso hace tiempo que lo pienso, si no fuese por "esa opción" ¿a que precio estaría la acción?

Solo espero que no quiebre, tire hacia arriba y todo el mundo le haga la ola porque veo mucho dolor ::::::


----------



## Chila (19 Nov 2013)

Supongo que no queda nadie ya en Codere, digo yo...


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Supongo que no queda nadie ya en Codere, digo yo...



Si no quedase nadie en el valor este no estaría por encima del Euro


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Gente hay dentro seguro... y del foro.
Yo en un ataque de lucided saqué bastante a 1,61, algo a 1,50 y casi nada a 1,40 o algo así, así que estoy fuera.
Nada.- El stop loss para estos chicharros es nuestro amigo. Mejor asumir un 3% de pérdidas por una mala entrada que un 30% por cabezonería. 
Digo...


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Nov 2013)

No toda la galia esta ocupada, quedamos un reducto de gacelas defendiendo la empalizada como podemos.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 12:46 ----------

La bajada gorda ha sido con 10k titulos por cierto, y poco despues una orden en verde de 18k titulos que no nos lleva ni por asomo a donde estabamos antes, es decir, con 10k baja a los infiernos y con 18k casi no recupera...


----------



## mfernama (19 Nov 2013)

Se está descalabrando de nuevo, otro día más, está claro el calentón que le pegamos desde el foro, me pregunto si Depeche habrá vendido sus 40000 acciones...


----------



## palladio (19 Nov 2013)

como siga con las codere y el resto de recomendaciones de su foro verá hoy a toda su cartera en las peores posiciones del mercado continuo, con caídas del -15 al -5, todo un éxito


----------



## venecia (19 Nov 2013)

los cortos son el cancer de la bolsa...en solaria claramente ayer entraron muchos y hoy tratan de comprar a .78 pues nada a esperar ...a menos de .83 no vendo señoress cortosss


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Nov 2013)

Quien en su sano juicio quiere comprar 40k titulos a 1.23???






Que son 50k€ asi en frio y en situacion de caida libre.... extraño... gacela o leon? es poco para un leon no?


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> los cortos son el cancer de la bolsa...en solaria claramente ayer entraron muchos y hoy tratan de comprar a .78 pues nada a esperar ...a menos de .83 no vendo señoress cortosss



Tal vez el problema no sean esos cortos sino nosotros mismos que queremos rentabilidades altas en apenas unas semanas.

Si estas en Solaria es porque crees en la empresa y que al precio que compraste te parecía barato.

Nosotros somos gacelas y por lo tanto la forma de operar o de dar pelotazos debe de ser distinta a la de los leones.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Quien en su sano juicio quiere comprar 40k titulos a 1.23???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidador?? No lo se pero en el pasado ya vimos que este tipo de posiciones se deshacían con bastante frecuencia antes de llegar a ejecutarse. 
En estos casos la profundidad de mercado no es muy relevante.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 14:30 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Tal vez el problema no sean esos cortos sino nosotros mismos que queremos rentabilidades altas en apenas unas semanas.
> 
> Si estas en Solaria es porque crees en la empresa y que al precio que compraste te parecía barato.
> 
> Nosotros somos gacelas y por lo tanto la forma de operar o de dar pelotazos debe de ser distinta a la de los leones.



Claro. Si nos ponemos papistas meter cortos puede ser tan moral o inmoral cómo comprar acciones de empresas "mojón" e intentar colocarlas más caras al siguiente primo. 
Todo esto me recuerda a la parábola en la que todo el mundo "tradeaba" con una lata de sardinas como si fuera oro sin que nadie las hubiera probado. Un día un primo abre la lata de sardinas y pilla una salmonelosis


----------



## venecia (19 Nov 2013)

hoy es buen dia para comprar y vender esta semana aguanta los 9650


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

Alguien ve a Codere por debajo de las 100 pelas? no lo digo por joder eh

que bastante me han dado hoy en todo menos arcelor


----------



## decloban (19 Nov 2013)

Yo la veo para ya a menos de 1€ y no se si le dará tiempo a llegar a 0‚60


----------



## Kuiber (19 Nov 2013)

Codere se concentra en México y pone en venta su filial Argentina | lapoliticaonline.com


Después de que me tomarais por vuestro gurú entendí que este no era mi sitio. Igual soy el único que sigue comprando (lo hice todos estos días y mañana lo haré otra vez otra vez) y por eso no pinto nada aquí.

Invertí en Codere siguiendo un criterio similar al que dio lugar al inicio de este hilo, un compañero de trabajo me habló del foro y me pasé por aquí.

Quería manifestar que en estos valores ni el técnico ni el fundamental funciona. La clave es adelantarse a la noticia, a las manos fuertes o a la euforia de los minoritarios.

Si se produce la venta de la filial argentina por lo que piden (algo que no creo) estaremos hablando de una empresa saneada con un beneficio de unos 50 millones anuales (lo mismo que cualquier otro chicharro...). Los directivos de Codere solo hablan del crecimiento en México (algo propio de una empresa quebrada...).

Con la facturación de esta empresa cualquiera (todos) de sus activos encuentra comprador (todos son rentables): no hay quiebra por ningún lado, simplemente intención de salir de un país y preferencia por una oferta por el conjunto de sus activos allí (ha rechazado 85 millones de euros por activos en Uruguay).

Alguién me puede decir en que se basa para invertir en Quabit cuando sus directivos venden todos los días, sus activos son de pésima calidad e invenfibles y las pérdidas son elevadísimas?


----------



## 1965 (19 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Se está descalabrando de nuevo, otro día más, está claro el calentón que le pegamos desde el foro, me pregunto si Depeche habrá vendido sus 40000 acciones...



¿Y si el calentón fue desde el foro, por qué salimos corriendo?. No se cuantos somos y cuanto podemos meter, pero todos a una... luego a ver quien sale corriendo el primero :XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Y si el calentón fue desde el foro, por qué salimos corriendo?. No se cuantos somos y cuanto podemos meter, pero todos a una... luego a ver quien sale corriendo el primero :XX::XX:



Eso es exactamente lo que hicimos en Septiembre :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2013)

Pues espero que salgais todos porque quizas manana es tarde y cierran por suspension de pagos antes del vcto de los bonos.


----------



## itaka (19 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Pues espero que salgais todos porque quizas manana es tarde y cierran por suspension de pagos antes del vcto de los bonos.



joder y eso ???

puedes esplicar mejor ???

cuando es el vencimiento de los bonos ????


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Codere se concentra en México y pone en venta su filial Argentina | lapoliticaonline.com
> 
> 
> Después de que me tomarais por vuestro gurú entendí que este no era mi sitio. Igual soy el único que sigue comprando (lo hice todos estos días y mañana lo haré otra vez otra vez) y por eso no pinto nada aquí.
> ...



Una noticia/rumor increible. Ojala se confirme en otrosmedios y se haga realidad.

Ayer tambien publicaron un hecho relevante:


> HECHO RELEVANTE
> CODERE S.A., en relación con el Contrato de Liquidez firmado con Crédit Agricole Chevreaux, S.A., y de acuerdo con lo previsto en la Circular 3/2007 Norma 4ª Apdo. 2b, informa de las operaciones realizadas durante el último trimestre de vigencia de dicho contrato (19 de Agosto de 2013 a 18 de Noviembre de 2013), que se describen en la siguiente tabla.
> Número de acciones
> Importe
> ...



http://www.codere.com/accionistas-inversores/hechos-relevantes/19/11/2013-contrato-de-liquidez/

Interpretaciones? no me entero xd


----------



## venecia (20 Nov 2013)

buenos dias no madrugan muchos por aqui... parece buena noticia


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Pues espero que salgais todos porque quizas manana es tarde y cierran por suspension de pagos antes del vcto de los bonos.



Y eso? en que te basas?







Porque van a cerrar por suspension de pagos con 95M de € en caja? me pierdo algo?

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 09:08 ----------

Hemos abierto a 1.25 y todavia no se ha meneado, al menos estamos en verde xD


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Siempre que una empresa cae un x% se saca alguna noticia o rumor para parar el desplome y pillar a algún incauto más.


ojo, no digo que sea verdad. pero que se suele hacer: pocoyós, sps...


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

Me temo que con la caida que tuvo ayer hoy tenía que haber rebotado como un resorte y no lo está haciendo.
Día rojete, rojete:


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

Hoy parece que también hay mucho rojo en general.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Hoy parece que también hay mucho rojo en general.



rojo que con el paso del tiempo se vuelve rosa


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

Acabo de darme cuenta que cincodias tiene mensaje pesimista ergo "lo vamos a petar al final del día"


----------



## decloban (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Y eso? en que te basas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De cuanto es la deuda? Pues eso :fiufiu:


----------



## lio555 (20 Nov 2013)

nada ni rumores de ventas ni leches 1.19


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿De cuanto es la deuda? Pues eso :fiufiu:



Lee mi quote en ese mismo mensaje, yo no he dicho que tengan para el pago de la deuda, sino que no creo que quiebren antes de ese pago porque tienen money para el dia a dia en caja. Segun ese user la suspension de pagos seria inminente y yo creo que como minimo hasta el pago a mediados de enero (he puesto la fecha de memoria, corregidme si me equivoco) estamos cubiertos por ese lado. Eso si, la cotizacion palo tras palo xD


----------



## mfernama (20 Nov 2013)

Del artículo sobre la venta hay una frase que lo dice todo:

"Según fuentes del sector, los directivos de Codere Argentina estuvieron *“ofreciéndole a todo el mundo” sus salas*, pero hasta el momento todos las rechazaron."


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Del artículo sobre la venta hay una frase que lo dice todo:
> 
> "Según fuentes del sector, los directivos de Codere Argentina estuvieron *“ofreciéndole a todo el mundo” sus salas*, pero hasta el momento todos las rechazaron."



Tampoco lo cogeria literalmente lo que pone, no parece una redaccion demasiado profesional, digamos que yo cogeria el rumor y punto. Si eso sale en otros medios mas conocidos si se podria tener en cuenta, por el momento parece un texto sacado de un blog personal cualquiera.


----------



## mfernama (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Tampoco lo cogeria literalmente lo que pone, no parece una redaccion demasiado profesional, digamos que yo cogeria el rumor y punto. Si eso sale en otros medios mas conocidos si se podria tener en cuenta, por el momento parece un texto sacado de un blog personal cualquiera.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero la sensación es que no tienen a quien hacer el pasacasino 

Si consiguiesen reconducir la situación CDR puede ser un gran pelotazo a años vista, pero no ahora, habrá que ir viendo.


----------



## Thaiel (20 Nov 2013)

Y a todo eso....que andará diciendo Depeche de Codere ahora que está a 1,14???


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Y a todo eso....que andará diciendo Depeche de Codere ahora que está a 1,14???



1.12 ahora

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 10:53 ----------

Y estos porque estan comprando??


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Nov 2013)

quizas detras de esta caida tan pronunciada haya detras alguna noticia que aun desconozcamos .....
Aunque si no recuerdo mal Moody´s elevo su calificación eliminando su suspensión de pagos, haber lo que sucede.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

-diez por ciento

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 03:59 ----------

ese 1.12 es apetecible


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Mini-rebote, 1.16 tras tocar 1.12


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

1,12 es un suelo

si pierde este, a 1.02


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

1.18, seguimos hacia arriba

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 11:05 ----------

se ha cambiado el 1.18 por un 1.17 xD


----------



## lio555 (20 Nov 2013)

ademas con mucho volumen son las 11.20 y lleva ya 196.463


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> -diez por ciento
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 03:59 ----------
> 
> ese 1.12 es apetecible



Apetecible pa qué?


----------



## lio555 (20 Nov 2013)

bueno estaba revisando y donde empezo la subida de codere fue 1.18 y es donde estamos ahora


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> bueno estaba revisando y donde empezo la subida de codere fue 1.18 y es donde estamos ahora



Ahora solo faltaria la "noticia" que hace de detonante xD por lo pronto volvemos a 1.16 y de vuelta a 1.18


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Apetecible pa qué?



para haber puesto la orden ayer en ese suelo.

y vender en 1.18-1.20


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> para haber puesto la orden ayer en ese suelo.
> 
> y vender en 1.18-1.20



Si te soy sincero lo he pensado, pero ahora mismo no me atrevo a hacer eso.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Me da que vamos a por una segunda oportunidad, baja a 1.16


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Me da que vamos a por una segunda oportunidad, baja a 1.16



Aunque lo haga no creo que me atreva...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

yo lo pensé anoche, pero no quería tener más chicharros sin haber liquidado

hoy que he liquidado es tarde ya


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

1.18 otra vez


----------



## venecia (20 Nov 2013)

codere sin paracaidas...me da que tupeche a vendido el arsenal que decia que llevaba jaja


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

Lo que también impresiona es que esta semana todo está en rojo y con importantes caídas en muchos casos.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

Si os metéis otra vez os animaré dando palmas desde la barrera pero yo el morlaco no lo toco que todavía busca más sangre :no:


----------



## venecia (20 Nov 2013)

viva la especulacion ¡¡¡¡ pura y dura ..los cortos siguen ganando mas y mas hoy.....

en fin la bolsa es a largo pa las gacelas .1 mes quiero decir.....


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

1.15 ahora, alguien ha vendido 25900 titulos de golpe xD


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.15 ahora, alguien ha vendido 25900 titulos de golpe xD



No habrás sido tú.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Nop, atentos ahora, 1.13... por si alguno quiere pescar


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

chicharros k.o 3.0

salvo deoleo


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> chicharros k.o 3.0
> 
> salvo deoleo



No te animas a 1,13?

Deoleo en plano, que para cómo está el día ya es bastante, la verdad, pero tampoco es para dar palmas.


----------



## mpbk (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> chicharros k.o 3.0
> 
> salvo deoleo



muchos chicharros han hecho suelo a largo plazo despues de años de caida.

quien tenga cojones se va a forrar, si es que no se ha forrado ya.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> muchos chicharros han hecho suelo a largo plazo despues de años de caida.
> 
> quien tenga cojones se va a forrar, si es que no se ha forrado ya.



Cualquiera que haya pasado por este hilo ha demostrado que los tiene xD


----------



## Thaiel (20 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> muchos chicharros han hecho suelo a largo plazo despues de años de caida.
> 
> quien tenga cojones se va a forrar, si es que no se ha forrado ya.



Como cuáles??


----------



## decloban (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> chicharros k.o 3.0
> 
> salvo deoleo



Oiga no se atreva a llamarle chicharro a mi valor :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pullerazo (20 Nov 2013)

Disiento. Muchos chicharros tocaron suelo en Agosto de este año y con el calentón del IBEX de Octubre (quizás relacionado con la venta de participaciones en empresa de algunos bancos), algunos se han forrado (los que acumularon a esos precios). Ahora con el Dow Jones y EURO STOXX en máximos cualquiera se mete.


Por cierto Duende, que te leo en el foro de Quabit, si se espera que Quabit cierre el GAP, porque no vender. Si se espera que Quabit toque 0.102 porque no hacerlo y esperarlo a esos precios, si todavía se confia en la empresa. Si perfora hacía abajo, hacia el 7-8 centimos, porque no comprar ahí?. 


Gracias Ane por los análisis.


Saludo a todos.


----------



## Kamui (20 Nov 2013)

Duende, nos teníamos que haber metido a 1,13 antes para ir a corto.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

pullerazo dijo:


> Disiento. Muchos chicharros tocaron suelo en Agosto de este año y con el calentón del IBEX de Octubre (quizás relacionado con la venta de participaciones en empresa de algunos bancos), algunos se han forrado (los que acumularon a esos precios). Ahora con el Dow Jones y EURO STOXX en máximos cualquiera se mete.
> 
> 
> Por cierto Duende, que te leo en el foro de Quabit, si se espera que Quabit cierre el GAP, porque no vender. Si se espera que Quabit toque 0.102 porque no hacerlo y esperarlo a esos precios, si todavía se confia en la empresa. Si perfora hacía abajo, hacia el 7-8 centimos, porque no comprar ahí?.
> ...



Quabit me salto el sl hace unos dias con plusvis y voy entrando poco a poco a medida que baja, por eso no "vendo" para entrar abajo. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tengo una orden pequeñita en 0.102, a ver si llega hasta ahí, si se da la vuelta y sube pues nada, con lo que tengo hasta donde llegue.


----------



## pullerazo (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Quabit me salto el sl hace unos dias con plusvis y voy entrando poco a poco a medida que baja, por eso no "vendo" para entrar abajo. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo tengo una orden pequeñita en 0.102, a ver si llega hasta ahí, si se da la vuelta y sube pues nada, con lo que tengo hasta donde llegue.



Bien jugao. A mi también me saltó el stop loss. Como sé que te van las emociones fuertes, te cuento: ADMIN ha vuelto. Pon esto en google..red-investment foroactivo.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

Bueno, nos hemos quedado planchados en el 1.17 despues del movimiento matutino.


----------



## itaka (20 Nov 2013)

a ver que me he perdido, pero pq cae tanto ???, es posible suspensión de cotización ???

es mejor vender o esperamos algún rebote magico ??

no se estoy desconcertado totalmente, no pense que bajara tanto en tan poco tiempo. es más pensaba que hoy podria rebotar para intentar salirme. 
en fin

algun ejperto se atreve a pronosticar algo ??

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 15:44 ----------

eso si el onwed del siglo y a depeche con su pronostico


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.15 ahora, alguien ha vendido 25900 titulos de golpe xD



Ya te has salido ? No me digáis que solo quedo yo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (20 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya te has salido ? No me digáis que solo quedo yo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



todavía quedo yo, esperando un milagro

madre mía me quedan 1000 acciones y no se que hacer.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya te has salido ? No me digáis que solo quedo yo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk









El porcentaje no es real del todo porque he ido vendiendo las primeras que eran las compradas a buen precio. En resumen, todavia tengo un paquetito majo.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 15:54 ----------




itaka dijo:


> todavía quedo yo, esperando un milagro
> 
> madre mía me quedan 1000 acciones y no se que hacer.



Con mil acciones yo ni miraba la cotizacion... solo de vez en cuando por si doblaba en algun momento 

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 15:56 ----------

y de perdidos al rio, esta lleva unas horas puesta.


----------



## itaka (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> El porcentaje no es real del todo porque he ido vendiendo las primeras que eran las compradas a buen precio. En resumen, todavia tengo un paquetito majo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 15:54 ----------
> 
> ...




llegue a tener cerca de 9000 acciones, y menos mal que me sali con buenas perdidas en 1.40.


joder dunke86 como se nota que andas sobrado de cash. xD


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> llegue a tener cerca de 9000 acciones, y menos mal que me sali con buenas perdidas en 1.40.
> 
> 
> joder dunke86 como se nota que andas sobrado de cash. xD



Vendi un pico de coderes en la bajada post resultados, por eso tengo liquido


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Nov 2013)

1.19 ahora... aun asi se deja un bonito 4.8%

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:42 ----------

1.19 tras la subasta. Tocara verde mañana? o seguimos la linea de caida? 







Por cierto, si no me equivocp el RSI da sobreventa, Macd dice que seguimos en picado y ya no doy para mas  
Anne y cia, una ayuda? xd

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:46 ----------

Cotilleo:





Info-Transportes Online - Tacos futboleros


----------



## lio555 (20 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> El porcentaje no es real del todo porque he ido vendiendo las primeras que eran las compradas a buen precio. En resumen, todavia tengo un paquetito majo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 15:54 ----------
> 
> ...



K te gusta :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2013)

A mi lo unico que me joderia es que quebrara la empresa. Si lo que en principio pretendia ser un mete-saca rapido se convierte en un largo plazo me da igual.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Abrimos a 1.22€ 

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 09:16 ----------

1.23€ ahora, un 3.36% heineken

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 09:45 ----------

1.25! lastima que no me entrara ayer la orden de compra


----------



## lio555 (21 Nov 2013)

despues de las caidas de estos dias, algun rebote tenia que pegar ahora bien no me fio ni un pelo si no sale ninguna noticia muy buena creo k seguira para abajo aunke tambien hace unos dias antes de los resultados pensaba k tiraria fuerte para arriba::

estaremos atentos aver k pasa


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Codere 1.29....

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:20 ----------




lio555 dijo:


> despues de las caidas de estos dias, algun rebote tenia que pegar ahora bien no me fio ni un pelo si no sale ninguna noticia muy buena creo k seguira para abajo aunke tambien hace unos dias antes de los resultados pensaba k tiraria fuerte para arriba::
> 
> estaremos atentos aver k pasa



Opino igual, lleva una temporada haciendo mini-rebotes cada uno un pelin por debajo del anterior. Hay poco volumen de todas formas, vamos, que el que quiere comprar para probar suerte tiene que pagarlas bien.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:33 ----------

1.30€ :o pero el volumen de risa!

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:39 ----------

y depeche alardeando en twitter, para mear y no echar gota....







A ver si va a ser el metiendo 30k € de sus millones de ganancias en FOREX y provocando la subida entera xD


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Codere 1.29....
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:20 ----------
> 
> ...



joder el depeche no tiene verguenza ninguna, que tío.

por cierto que habra sido del forero cordoba,


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

Que con 38.000€ lo suban casi un 10% es para no echar gota.
La verdad que está para echarle unos cortos ahora XDXDXD

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:43 ----------




itaka dijo:


> joder el depeche no tiene verguenza ninguna, que tío.
> 
> por cierto que habra sido del forero cordoba,



Se comenta que anda por Silos de retiro espiritual y cantando cantos gregorianos.


----------



## Geyperman (21 Nov 2013)

A Córdoba no se le ve el pelo desde hace tiempo ni en el otro foro.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> A Córdoba no se le ve el pelo desde hace tiempo ni en el otro foro.



Vaya, con el siempre te echabas unas risas :'( yo creia que como Depeche culpa de todos sus males a Burbuja no les dejaria postear mucho aqui a base de baneos como hizo la otra vez.

A ver si se anima y nos cuenta si sigue dentro o ya ha dado carpetazo al asunto codere.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (21 Nov 2013)

Pues es verdad. no aparece en ninguno de los dos foros.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

1.25 con 3.5k titulos mas o menos... el espejismo comienza a desaparecer xD


----------



## palladio (21 Nov 2013)

hoy acaba en rojo otra vez


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

y 5k titulos en verde nos devuelven a 1.29


----------



## Metal12 (21 Nov 2013)

palladio dijo:


> hoy acaba en rojo otra vez




Tomo nota ienso:


----------



## venecia (21 Nov 2013)

estoy soñando codere un 8% jajajajaj tupecheee que as echooooooo


----------



## Cordoba (21 Nov 2013)

buenas, es verdad que hace tiempo que no escribo, lo que era un tema entretenido se puso un poco desagradable. pero bueno, volviendo al tema en cuestion, vaya sorpresas que da la bolsa, pues por pardillo mira, y eso que me lo habian avisado, que estas cosas pasaban, yo consegui saltar a tiempo de no perder, mantengo una pequeña cantidad por aquello de obligarme a leeros. 
asi que mejor de los nervios`¡ gracias, jajaja

esta claro que en bolsa siempre alguien gana, y no suelen ser las gacelas.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> buenas, es verdad que hace tiempo que no escribo, lo que era un tema entretenido se puso un poco desagradable. pero bueno, volviendo al tema en cuestion, vaya sorpresas que da la bolsa, pues por pardillo mira, y eso que me lo habian avisado, que estas cosas pasaban, yo consegui saltar a tiempo de no perder, mantengo una pequeña cantidad por aquello de obligarme a leeros.
> asi que mejor de los nervios`¡ gracias, jajaja
> 
> esta claro que en bolsa siempre alguien gana, y no suelen ser las gacelas.



Pues me alegro de que hayas sido mas listo que yo, que todavia tengo un buen pellizco en cartera esperando a que termine la travesia del desierto.

Un placer volver a leerte 

Por cierto, casi 12k titulos en trasacciones varias a 1.29... parece que aguanta


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

palladio dijo:


> hoy acaba en rojo otra vez



no, hoy no toca.


y tiene pinta de irse a 1,06-1,09 que es el nivel fibo si trazas proyección desde máximos de sept con mínimos de oct y máximos de nov


----------



## Cordoba (21 Nov 2013)

bueno, una pena ten en cuenta que en verde estuve con una pasta, pero...... mi corazon bien gracias.


por cierto .......como veis el futuro, parece que hubiera tocado fondo no?


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

1.25 ahora


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> bueno, una pena ten en cuenta que en verde estuve con una pasta, pero...... mi corazon bien gracias.
> 
> 
> por cierto .......como veis el futuro, parece que hubiera tocado fondo no?



Hola Cordoba,
Me alegro de leerte 
Como Codere acabe hoy en rojo va a hacer un velote que no se lo salta un gitano y habrá que atarse los machos porque va a ser muy movido...


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

pues 1.23 € ahroa...

Lo manipulamos? si vendo a mercado dibuja el velote seguro xD


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

1.27, se las apaña para mantener una subida de 6.72%

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 14:32 ----------

Llamadme loco, pero como haya una minima noticia positiva se reactiva el cohete, estos precios son de risa y hay poco a la venta... he dicho


----------



## Bucanero (21 Nov 2013)

Bueno parece que se quiere contener la caída pero no me fiaría mucho. Yo ya me salí pero la sigo igual que a vosotros hasta con un puntito de añoranza. Vamos que soy capaz de volver a entrar como baje más. jejeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## venecia (21 Nov 2013)

yo creo que hasta enero la bolsa no va ser como hasta ahora en 2013...

ya a subido demasiado casi todo y toca recoger plusvis..yo voy recogiendo la cosecha desde ya 
y si veo que tocamos 9000 pues garrotazoo


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

11k titulos nos devuelven al 1.29€


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2013)

antes entraba a prisa que a esta


----------



## venecia (21 Nov 2013)

Codere hoy sube un 10%, ya la tenemos en 1,30 euros. Y esto no ha hecho más que comenzar.

palabrasde tupeche.....


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Eurovegas: Rajoy 'no ve mal' cambiar la ley antitabaco | Madrid | EL MUNDO



> El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha admitido este jueves que la actual Ley del antitabaco hace "mucho más difícil" la puesta en marcha del proyecto Eurovegas, aunque ha afirmado que "no hay ninguna decisión tomada en este momento" sobre si se modificará la norma.
> 
> "La Comunidad de Madrid quiere hacerlo, el Gobierno no lo ve mal. Son muchísimos puestos de trabajo, puede hacer de Madrid un polo de atracción para ciudadanos europeos y de otros mucho sitios", ha defendido en una entrevista concedida a RNE.
> 
> ...



Empieza el baile, supongo que los casinos de codere tambien podran permitir fumar, lo que incrementara el incoming. Eurovegas se confirma si o si, vamos, prioridad absoluta para el gobierno, a ver si codere es capaz de meter el hocico ahi y salir beneficiada.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 16:41 ----------

Vuelta a 1.29 por cierto


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Nov 2013)

Parece que es el dia de las inmobiliarias (no me estraña despues de la caida que han tenido durante estos dias es normal).
Hoy entrado en Colonial ¿alguien de por aqui lleva también COL y como lo ve? creo que mañana seguira la fiesta.


----------



## Metal12 (21 Nov 2013)

palladio dijo:


> hoy acaba en rojo otra vez



Buenas tardes Palladio, me gustaría saber si tienes algo que decir ante tu precipitada respuesta de esta mañana, mas que nada, por que muchos de los que estamos dentro de este valor, ya tenemos bastante para aguantar comentarios como los tuyos sin fundamento y sin aportación alguna. Si tratas de reirte del mal ajeno, te dejo un poco de Sabiduría Popular referido a los modales y cualidades de personas bastante torpes.

*Que penco eres !!!!!!*


En definitiva, puede ser que mañana se vaya a los infiernos que se quede igual o suba muchísimo, pero tu hoy no has acertado " Te felicito por jugar con la moral de los que andamos por aquí"


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

Que ganas de un dia como hoy para lamerse un poco las heridas, toda mi cartera en verde, incluidas codere y quabit con ese 21% arriba.


----------



## venecia (21 Nov 2013)

enhorabuena duende parece que quabit vuelve a las andadas...no olvides los sl....


----------



## queco (21 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Que ganas de un dia como hoy para lamerse un poco las heridas, toda mi cartera en verde, incluidas codere y quabit con ese 21% arriba.



Que buen momento para ajustar los stops...:fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2013)

mis prisas +10%, compradas ayer 

y las sacyr idem.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

codere da espejo en Koncorde


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> codere da espejo en Koncorde



Y eso significa?


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mis prisas +10%, compradas ayer
> 
> y las sacyr idem.



felicidades, pero puede avisar antes de comprar.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Y eso significa?



Esto he encontrado en google:

GCO: Un Ejemplo del Patrón ‘Espejo’ de Koncorde | Bolsa & Datos

Parece ser que indica subida fuerte, en el ejemplo que ponen hablan a todo pasado de una subida del 22% en la primera y del 40% la segunda vez que salió.

Seguro que Anne nos lo puntualiza mejor


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Esto he encontrado en google:
> 
> GCO: Un Ejemplo del Patrón ‘Espejo’ de Koncorde | Bolsa & Datos
> 
> ...



pero no siempre resulta, y si mañana entran los minoritarios, se acabó el espejo

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------

os ruego que miréis los anteriores espejos en codere, porque ninguno hizo lo que debía. corrijo:


edito, mirad el 21 de mayo: sube de 1.64 a 1.85 mientras dura



pero el de ahora es DÉBIL, mucho


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no siempre resulta, y si mañana entran los minoritarios, se acabó el espejo
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------
> 
> ...



MUCHISIMAS gracias por tus aportes 
Asi da gusto


----------



## 1965 (21 Nov 2013)

Yo compré hace un par de semanas (unos 7000€) y me ha caído un montón. Las voy a aguantar hasta que recupere porque no tengo prisa, pero aunque tenga un par de días buenos, creo que no va a volver a ese nivel en tiempo

Edito: Me refiero a colonial


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (21 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no siempre resulta, y si mañana entran los minoritarios, se acabó el espejo
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero de qué minoritarios hablas? Las gacelas han huido como unas ídem.

Sólo quedamos dentro los coderianos de Esparta!!!!! 

;-)


Pd: gracias Ane por tus comentarios.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## creative (21 Nov 2013)

Felicidades por las plusvalias de hoy, sigo pensando oo mismo que hace unos dias. Intentar minimizar perdidas.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

Quiero decir, yo no compraría, aprovecharía para salir.

Hace 3 días hubo espejo en Sacyr. A cierre del 19nov, cuando bajo un 8%.
Resultado días siguientes:
19nov: da señal débil
20nov: -4% señal débil aún
21nov: +4% señal fuerte
22nov: "debería" subir si se mantienen las manos fuertes dentro

en este caso, El ATLASmini avisaba el 15 de Nov de una posible caída/subidón próximo, y Vigía/Astro hacía intuir que sería para abajo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Yo compré hace un par de semanas (unos 7000€) y me ha caído un montón. Las voy a aguantar hasta que recupere porque no tengo prisa, pero aunque tenga un par de días buenos, creo que no va a volver a ese nivel en tiempo
> 
> Edito: Me refiero a colonial



Pues una putada amigo, ya que si comprastes hace un par de semanas, me puedo hacer una idea, pero aguanta y ten paciencia. no descartes haber recuperado integra tu inversión para antes de fin de año, aun pienso que puede haber alguna buena noticia sobre este valor de alguna venta que pueda efectuar o alguna entrada de algún posible inversor. Si no recuerdo mal hace unas dos semanas mas o menos cuando tu comprastes hoy en un blog (con buena reputación) que el precio objetivo se podia encontrar sobre la zona de 5 € pero claro si el mercado sigue alcista. Pero tambien añadir que la deuda que soporta da miedo.

El blog del que hablado, no es un tal rastreator financiero


----------



## mfernama (21 Nov 2013)

Hoy estuve por meterme con la puntita para resarcirme del pasado reciente ::, pero ma dao un nosequé y es que estoy leyendo al señor Weinstein y todo lo que tenga la MM30 mirando al sur me da grima a ver si se me pasa y os acompaño 

Suerte a los que seguís dentro :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Yo mañana voy a intentar entrar para 15 días en Vidrala


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

1.32 en la apertura, verde heineken again.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 09:13 ----------

1.35  la puñetada es que me tengo que ir y no voy a poder estar pendiente esta mañana, a ver si terminamos en verde de nuevo


----------



## Robopoli (22 Nov 2013)

1,38 señores  
Me alegro por ustedes. 
Ojalá siga así!!


----------



## Geyperman (22 Nov 2013)

ya las vigilo yo por ti Duende


----------



## Shakadevirgo (22 Nov 2013)

Duendek86, una duda. ¿Estás tú en el foro de Depeche?.


----------



## venecia (22 Nov 2013)

si llega a 1,60 entro de cabeza de mientras desde la barrera


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Duendek86, una duda. ¿Estás tú en el foro de Depeche?.



No, en cuanto puse que no me gustaba el rumbo que estaba cogiendo el foro y que iba a postear menos borro mi user y cuando me registre de nuevo me baneó ademas de amenazarme con un ejercito de abogados de IronFX. 
Puntualizar que inmediatamente me puse en contacto con la empresa (IronFX) y me confirmaron que ni trabaja para ellos ni tenian noticia de mi existencia y mucho menos iban a denunciar a nadie.
Digamos que lo unico que une a Depeche con IronFX (Segun IronFX) es una especie de plan amigo de ING, es decir, cuantos mas clientes lleve + ventaja se lleva, vamos, algo que tu mismo podrias hacer tambien. (Tiene una limitacion a usuarios de menos de 10.000€ a partir de ahi segun la empresa ya no puede tocar nada ni manejar ese tipo de usuarios ya que de eso se encarga gente realmente contratada como broker por la propia empresa).

Toda esta información me la ha proporcionado IronFX, no es cosa mia, a cualquiera se lo podran confirmar. He de decir que acompañaban unas bonitas disculpas con la info.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (22 Nov 2013)

Situación actual:

1.35€@286320 12:12:35

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## queco (22 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No, en cuanto puse que no me gustaba el rumbo que estaba cogiendo el foro y que iba a postear menos borro mi user y cuando me registre de nuevo me baneó ademas de amenazarme con un ejercito de abogados de IronFX.
> Puntualizar que inmediatamente me puse en contacto con la empresa (IronFX) y me confirmaron que ni trabaja para ellos ni tenian noticia de mi existencia y mucho menos iban a denunciar a nadie.
> Digamos que lo unico que une a Depeche con IronFX (Segun IronFX) es una especie de plan amigo de ING, es decir, cuantos mas clientes lleve + ventaja se lleva, vamos, algo que tu mismo podrias hacer tambien. (Tiene una limitacion a usuarios de menos de 10.000€ a partir de ahi segun la empresa ya no puede tocar nada ni manejar ese tipo de usuarios ya que de eso se encarga gente realmente contratada como broker por la propia empresa).
> 
> Toda esta información me la ha proporcionado IronFX, no es cosa mia, a cualquiera se lo podran confirmar. He de decir que acompañaban unas bonitas disculpas con la info.



Ratifico la información, dado que yo hice la misma consulta. 
IronFX no gestiona cuentas salvo si son superiores a 10.000 €

IronFX no tienen contratado a nuestro amigo, salvo en todo caso una relación mercantil por objetivos. Los objetivos no son gestionar cuentas muy bien, sino hacer que lleguen clientes. Es decir, hablamos de un comercial.

A mi ahora me gustaría saber qué pasó con las 3 cuentas de 1500 euros que fulminó en dos días, y con la de 13.500 que también fulminó en dos días.
Desde luego IronFX no se responsabiliza en absoluto de la gestión que él pueda hacer de ese dinero. Para ellos no existe.


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

A lo tonto 1.34, que es un 3,08% en verde heineken y 290.500 de volumen que no esta naaaada mal.


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si llega a 1,60 entro de cabeza de mientras desde la barrera



jejeje,tiene gracia tu comentario, desde cuando las empresas dan datos de sus trabajadores?
Te crees que alguien te va a creer lo que dices?
Por favor, tengamos la fiesta en paz, y dejemos de decir mentiras, me vuelvo a mi foro a lo mio, y os dejo que hagáis lo vuestro, pero por favor, no más mentiras, por supuesto que soy broker de IronFX.
Un saludo a todos y disculpad por responder este mensaje, pero es que me parece muy injusto que se digan estas mentiras.


----------



## venecia (22 Nov 2013)

me da que se an puesto cortos los de arriba la bajaron a 1.12€ y ahora la dejaran a 1.40€ ...


----------



## Violator (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> jejeje,tiene gracia tu comentario, desde cuando las empresas dan datos de sus trabajadores?
> Te crees que alguien te va a creer lo que dices?
> Por favor, tengamos la fiesta en paz, y dejemos de decir mentiras, me vuelvo a mi foro a lo mio, y os dejo que hagáis lo vuestro, pero por favor, no más mentiras, por supuesto que soy broker de IronFX.
> Un saludo a todos y disculpad por responder este mensaje, pero es que me parece muy injusto que se digan estas mentiras.




Depeche! ¿Cúando llegamos a los 8 euros en Codere? ::


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> Ratifico la información, dado que yo hice la misma consulta.
> IronFX no gestiona cuentas salvo si son superiores a 10.000 €
> 
> IronFX no tienen contratado a nuestro amigo, salvo en todo caso una relación mercantil por objetivos. Los objetivos no son gestionar cuentas muy bien, sino hacer que lleguen clientes. Es decir, hablamos de un comercial.
> ...



Ah vale, ahora resulta que tu vas a una empresa seria como IronFX a pedir datos de una persona y te van a decir sin saber quien eres datos de la persona que preguntas verdad?
Solo digo una cosa, quien quiera comprobar si soy broker o no de IronFX que va ya al seminario de Barcelona, por favor, parece mentira que digáis estas cosas.
Y no vengo con ninguna intención de polémica, pero es que esto clama al cielo, parece mentira que podáis decir estas cosas. Que somos mayorcitos ya.


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

1.37€ ahora


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, para vuestra información deciros que ya pronto no seré IB Broker, a partir de principio de año seré máster broker, me abrirán oficina en Barcelona, y tendré un grupo de b rokers bajo mis órdenes.


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

Bajamos a 1.33€


----------



## Robopoli (22 Nov 2013)

joder! me medio desconecto una mañana y veo que ha llegado a 1,42????
Ane, cómo va el espejo ese que dices?


----------



## queco (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ah vale, ahora resulta que tu vas a una empresa seria como IronFX a pedir datos de una persona y te van a decir sin saber quien eres datos de la persona que preguntas verdad?
> Solo digo una cosa, quien quiera comprobar si soy broker o no de IronFX que va ya al seminario de Barcelona, por favor, parece mentira que digáis estas cosas.
> Y no vengo con ninguna intención de polémica, pero es que esto clama al cielo, parece mentira que podáis decir estas cosas. Que somos mayorcitos ya.



Me alegro que vengas aqui a debatir, ya que en tu foro cuando no te interesa borras los mensajes.

Nadie te ha nombrado, pero ya que te das por aludido:
IronFX no ha dado los datos de ninguna persona, pero si hay varios hechos ciertos.
-Primero: Iron FX no gestiona cuentas inferiores a 10.000 €
-Segundo: IronFX no reconoce tener a nadie trabajando que gestione cuentas menores de 10.000€
Por lo tanto se deduce que no eres broker de iron fX.
-Tercero: Iron FX no asume absolutamente ninguna responsabilidad por las cuentas que tu gestionas, porque en el caso de que tu trabajaras para ellos, esa gestión de cuentas es independiente dado que el contrato para los "no gestores" como tu, sería en todo caso un contrato mercantil a comisión. (y dicha comisión, dicho sea de paso, se basa únicamente n un porcentaje de lo que los clientes ingresen al abrir las cuentas de operación)

Y si, ya que somos mayorcitos, podías explicar, ya que en tu foro no lo haces, qué coño pasa con esas 4 cuentas que llevaste a la ruina en dos días, con la promesa de incrementarlas al menos un 20% mensual. Recuerdo además que ese 20% lo garantizabas tú. 

Para terminar me gustaría también saber si has informado a los poseedores de esas cuentas de que el 50% del bono de bienvenida que ofreciste "gratis" tiene alguna condición, como por ejemplo que no se puede hacer retiradas de dinero de una cuenta hasta que el bono sea repuesto al completo. 

Muchas gracias por tu atención y por tu respuesta por anticipado.


----------



## InsiderFX (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, para vuestra información deciros que ya pronto no seré IB Broker, a partir de principio de año seré máster broker, me abrirán oficina en Barcelona, y tendré un grupo de b rokers bajo mis órdenes.



Si tu mismo reconoces que eres Introducing Broker (IB), mero comisionista


----------



## itaka (22 Nov 2013)

..........................................................................


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> Me alegro que vengas aqui a debatir, ya que en tu foro cuando no te interesa borras los mensajes.
> 
> Nadie te ha nombrado, pero ya que te das por aludido:
> IronFX no ha dado los datos de ninguna persona, pero si hay varios hechos ciertos.
> ...



Por supuesto que te contesto y despejo las dudas:
Primero decirte que tus deducciones no son correctas, IronFX gestiona cuentas desde 500 euros, puedes mirarlo en la página web, es tan sencillo como eso, y te puedo asegurar que tengo unas cuantas cuentas que empezaron con 1000 euros, entre ellas hay algún forero de mi web.
En segundo lugar no se que te ha dicho IronFX de si reconoce o no reconoce, la verdad es que no me importa, yo sé lo que yo hago, y a ti te puede decir misa. Vuelvo a repetirte que te equivocas en tu deducción de que no soy Broker de IronFX, de momento soy broker, pronto no lo seré, porque me subirán a master broker, pero de momento si que soy.
Respecto a la pregunta de las cuentas que llevé a la ruina, fue debido a un virus que me entró en el ordenador, y esas personas ya han podido comprobar que es cierto, porque les he enviado pantallazo de mensajes en el momento que me estaba pasando y no podía cerrar posiciones porque mi multiterminal se había vuelto loca y vi con impotencia como me bajaba la cuenta sin poder vender( me alegro de que este comentario te cause una sonrisa de satisfacción, sé que te alegra leerlo), pero como yo soy una persona legal y honrada y dije que ningún cliente mío iba a perder dinero, he ingresado dinero a los afectados para subsanar el problema y subirles las cuentas, me queda solamente 2 foreros a los que les voy a hacer el ingreso ahora dentro de un rato, pero ya están al tanto, y me han permitido que los dejara para el final.
Por otro lado el tema que hablas del bono por supuesto que saben todos como funciona, se les explicó perfectamente, te lo explico a ti por si no lo sabes, o lo dejo claro para que el resto de foreros sepa como funciona:
IronFX presta un bono del 50% del valor que se invierte, es decir, si por ejemplo pones 6.000 euros IronFX te pone 3.000 euros para que empieces con 9.000 euros en lugar de 6.000 euros, pero ese bono en un futuro si tu quieres retirar el dinero ganado, o lo que quieras retirar, esos 3.000 euros se los queda IronFX porque era un dinero prestado para que fuera más fácil subir la cuenta y obtener beneficios, pero como digo ese bono es prestado, no es un regalo, si bien es cierto, permite tener más posibilidades de ganar más dinero.
Espero haber resuelto todas tus dudas, me vuelvo a mi foro y os dejo tranquilos igual que espero y deseo que me dejéis tranquilo, si he intervenido es porque SI que habéis hablado de mi, y ahora que ya tengo acceso a la página puedo defenderme, no como estas semanas de atrás en que se decían muchas barbaridades y no tenía la oportunidad de defenderme ni aclarar las cosas.
Buenas tardes.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 15:39 ----------




itaka dijo:


> ya que has vuelto al foro, depeche, a ver si cumples tú palabra y devuelves el dinero y que te comprometiste a retornar



Te acabo de hacer la transferencia de la devolución de tu donación, te tiene que haber llegado un email de confirmación, es cierto que por mensaje te dije que comprobaría a ver si era cierto que se me había pasado o si no te había llegado, la cuestión es que tenías razón, y tal y como te prometí te lo he devuelto.
Si quieres puedes confirmar en el foro que te lo he devuelto.
Solo añadir lo que te dije en privado, tu dijiste que deseabas abandonar el foro porque no había cumplido mis previsiones y objetivos, decirte que mis previsiones y objetivos eran para fin de año, de momento he cumplido objetivo en Campofrio, incluso lo he superado, y en Codere, Solaria y Prisa estoy seguro de que lo voy a cumplir de sobras, pero bueno, no me importa dártelo, tu quieres la devolución de la donación, ya la tienes. 
Igual que he informado a mis usuarios premium que ya no van a volver a poner un euro por tener acceso premium, la gente que ha confiado en mi, más la gente que yo considere, más mis clientes de IronFX van a tener acceso gratuito a premium indefinido. Gracias a Dios me gano muy bien la vida y no necesito ni donaciónes ni cobrar a partir de enero por el premium.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 15:41 ----------

Se me olvidaba decir que de mis clientes premium quien lo desee le devolveré la donación a final de año si lo consideran oportuno.


----------



## itaka (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que te contesto y despejo las dudas:
> Primero decirte que tus deducciones no son correctas, IronFX gestiona cuentas desde 500 euros, puedes mirarlo en la página web, es tan sencillo como eso, y te puedo asegurar que tengo unas cuantas cuentas que empezaron con 1000 euros, entre ellas hay algún forero de mi web.
> En segundo lugar no se que te ha dicho IronFX de si reconoce o no reconoce, la verdad es que no me importa, yo sé lo que yo hago, y a ti te puede decir misa. Vuelvo a repetirte que te equivocas en tu deducción de que no soy Broker de IronFX, de momento soy broker, pronto no lo seré, porque me subirán a master broker, pero de momento si que soy.
> Respecto a la pregunta de las cuentas que llevé a la ruina, fue debido a un virus que me entró en el ordenador, y esas personas ya han podido comprobar que es cierto, porque les he enviado pantallazo de mensajes en el momento que me estaba pasando y no podía cerrar posiciones porque mi multiterminal se había vuelto loca y vi con impotencia como me bajaba la cuenta sin poder vender( me alegro de que este comentario te cause una sonrisa de satisfacción, sé que te alegra leerlo), pero como yo soy una persona legal y honrada y dije que ningún cliente mío iba a perder dinero, he ingresado dinero a los afectados para subsanar el problema y subirles las cuentas, me queda solamente 2 foreros a los que les voy a hacer el ingreso ahora dentro de un rato, pero ya están al tanto, y me han permitido que los dejara para el final.
> ...



si acabo de recibir el email de confirmación de devolución del dinero por el foro.


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> si acabo de recibir el email de confirmación de devolución del dinero por el foro.



Muchas gracias por confirmarlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## lio555 (22 Nov 2013)

Solo te voy a decir que Yo estoy esperando aun la mía , puedes poner el recibo por favor de mi trasferencia por aquí solo tacha mis apellidos y algún número de la cuenta y ya está, te doy permiso para ello como te dije antes de k me banearas varias veces de tu foro sin tener derecho a replica , no te voy a decir k me pidas disculpas por k no creo k se has una persona honrada para ello sólo quiero k me devuelvas lo mio

De verdad aún recordando todo lo que has hecho, alucino que a un vengas aquí a postear con toda la cara

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## queco (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> :............



Impresionante muchacho.

Te cargas 4 cuentas en dos dias y la culpa es de que se te comio los deberes el perro.

Eso si, se te olvida comentar que cuando "el perro se comió los deberes" estabas intentando recuperar a la desesperada unas cuentas que habías llevado a un 98% de pérdidas.

Se te ha olvidado comentar que la excusa para justificar semejante chapuza fue que estabas haciendo un experimento convirtiendo 13.500 € en 30 € para despues volverlo a subir, y "dar en el morro a los foreros de burbuja demostrando lo bueno que eres" 
Recuerdo que alguno de los perjudicados comento que si la idea era levantar un 45000 % la cuenta, quizá hubiera sido mejor conseguir un 45.000% de los 13.500€, o simplemente haber pedido para empezar 30 €.

Creo que quizá se te ha podido olvidar porque misteriosamente ese post desapareció de tu foro.

Imagino que vendría otro perro con hambre.


----------



## Depeche (22 Nov 2013)

Sin comentarios, veo que queréis polémica, no voy a entrar en vuestro juego. 
Que os vaya bien.


----------



## queco (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sin comentarios, veo que queréis polémica, no voy a entrar en vuestro juego.
> Que os vaya bien.



Tanta paz lleves como descanso dejas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> Solo te voy a decir que Yo estoy esperando aun la mía , puedes poner el recibo por favor de mi trasferencia por aquí solo tacha mis apellidos y algún número de la cuenta y ya está, te doy permiso para ello como te dije antes de k me banearas varias veces de tu foro sin tener derecho a replica , no te voy a decir k me pidas disculpas por k no creo k se has una persona honrada para ello sólo quiero k me devuelvas lo mio
> 
> De verdad aún recordando todo lo que has hecho, alucino que a un vengas aquí a postear con toda la cara
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también estoy esperando la transferencia desde que eliminó mi cuenta (ipso facto), cuando le exprese mi disconformidad con el servicio premium prometido..


----------



## Violator (22 Nov 2013)

Me da mí que este ha terminado hablando él solo en su foro y vuelve aquí a ver si pilla mas incautos.
Lo del virús que no le dejaba cerrar posiciones despues de pulirle la cuenta a la gente es de traca. Menudo colocón lleva encima.

Edito: La mayoría de las secciones de su foro vuelven a estar abiertas, eso sí, ni rastro de los hilos donde fundía las cuentas de todo el mundo en una semana.

Por si alguno quiere estrecharle la mano:

Ya tengo fecha confirmada para mi seminario de Barcelona.
Será el día 4 de diciembre en el hotel Atenea Mar de Barcelona.
Cabe la posibilidad que se haga otro más el día 5, dependiendo de si queda mucha gente sin plazas para el de el día 5.
Es totalmente gratuito, los interesados pueden apuntarse en el siguiente link:
Spanish LP | Fastest Growing FX Broker 2012


Técnicas de gestión de riesgo :XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

el espejo ha funcionado no?


----------



## venecia (22 Nov 2013)

jajaja el depeche vuelve a la madriguera con las orejas gachas ..pero no se a comprao ya el lamborghini gallardo??


----------



## Robopoli (22 Nov 2013)

No se como seguís dando coba a este morningsinger.
El ya ha dejado claro como funciona por la vida y aquí se ha contado por activa por pasiva.
Sobre Codere parece que va tirando para arriba. Yo sigo desde la barrera con atención


----------



## Violator (22 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No se como seguís dando coba a este morningsinger.
> El ya ha dejado claro como funciona por la vida y aquí se ha contado por activa por pasiva.
> Sobre Codere parece que va tirando para arriba. Yo sigo desde la barrera con atención



Tienes razón, es que su vuelta ha sido un puntazo, virús  Mejor pasar de él y que se de contra una pared


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

esto no es para hablar de codere?


----------



## venecia (22 Nov 2013)

seguro que tupeche estaba esperando que subiera codere pa colgarse la medalla jajaja

por cierto toda la mañana pa vender 4 miserables solarias ,,,las malvendo y a las 17:00 cojen y compran 100.000 de golpe y sube al 5% putos leones ,mecagoensurabooo

20 dias las e arrrastrao pa no ganar nada :´(


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto no es para hablar de codere?



Ane, despierta a este soñador xD







Eso no podria ser un doble suelo, que indicaria cambio de tendencia??


----------



## venecia (22 Nov 2013)

Malditos bastardos en solaria esperaban a que vendiese pa subirla...han perdido 1 accionista de por vida ¡¡¡¡¡ el lunes se pone a .90 atentos


----------



## creative (22 Nov 2013)

Gracias depeche por volver al foro


----------



## manijero (22 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> Solo te voy a decir que Yo estoy esperando aun la mía , puedes poner el recibo por favor de mi trasferencia por aquí solo tacha mis apellidos y algún número de la cuenta y ya está, te doy permiso para ello como te dije antes de k me banearas varias veces de tu foro sin tener derecho a replica , no te voy a decir k me pidas disculpas por k no creo k se has una persona honrada para ello sólo quiero k me devuelvas lo mio
> 
> De verdad aún recordando todo lo que has hecho, alucino que a un vengas aquí a postear con toda la cara
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Yo también estoy esperando la transferencia desde que eliminó mi cuenta (ipso facto), cuando le exprese mi disconformidad con el servicio premium prometido..



Depeche ,veo que no soy el único al que aún no le has devuelto el dinero después de 2 semanas dando largas


----------



## queco (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto no es para hablar de codere?



Perdón. La oportunidad era demasiado buena.


----------



## santaclaus (22 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ane, despierta a este soñador xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que es lo que nos gustaría a muchos, pero con esos datos es imposible de confirmar, habrá que esperar unos meses para confirmarlo.

Un saludo y que no falte la ilusión


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> *Se me olvidaba decir que de mis clientes premium quien lo desee le devolveré la donación a final de año si lo consideran oportuno.*



¿Me devuelves a mi la donación que te hice por favor? Ya que me impides el acceso al foro por el que pague 100 leuros y considerando que mis perdidas con Codere van casi por el 50% es lo mínimo que podrías hacer.


----------



## lio555 (22 Nov 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> ¿Me devuelves a mi la donación que te hice por favor? Ya que me impides el acceso al foro por el que pague 100 leuros y considerando que mis perdidas con Codere van casi por el 50% es lo mínimo que podrías hacer.



Conecentracion pacifica de afectados,cuando vaya hacer su conferencia ienso:::

es de coña pero vamos si viviera en la ciudad seguramente me acercaria a que me diera alguna k otra explicacion, en fin por lo k ami respecta no quiero saber nada mas de este personaje; aunke si kiere aun devolverme la pasta no le dire k no)
,
Perdon por escribir esto aki ya que teneis razon k es la seccion de codere pero ya que a tenido la cara de escribir aki el y en su foro no te dejaba pues eso, buen fin de a todos incluso a depeche


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ane, despierta a este soñador xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doble? yo veo 4 ó 5


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Sigue siendo bajista, el espejo ha desaparecido. Y este rebote no ha sido otro más que el que tocaba de fibo (18oct y 5nov); así como la bajada anterior.

el tope serán los 1,46; niveles que no creo que sobrepasemos mínimo en 3 meses.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sigue siendo bajista, el espejo ha desaparecido. Y este rebote no ha sido otro más que el que tocaba de fibo (18oct y 5nov); así como la bajada anterior.
> 
> el tope serán los 1,46; niveles que no creo que sobrepasemos mínimo en 3 meses.




Habra que esperar entonces. Tres meses pasan volando XD


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Habra que esperar entonces. Tres meses pasan volando XD



lo que pasa que para fin de año se nos planta en 1 euro aprox


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo que pasa que para fin de año se nos planta en 1 euro aprox




¿ Y de aqui a un año no la ves subiendo un 5% ? Porque si vendo y meto el dinero en la cuenta naranja me van a dar un 1% y para meterlo en otro valor lo mismo me da tenerlo en este y ahorro comisiones de compraventa.


----------



## decloban (23 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y de aqui a un año no la ves subiendo un 5% ? Porque si vendo y meto el dinero en la cuenta naranja me van a dar un 1% y para meterlo en otro valor lo mismo me da tenerlo en este y ahorro comisiones de compraventa.



Por un 5% ¿vale la pena correr ese riesgo?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y de aqui a un año no la ves subiendo un 5% ? Porque si vendo y meto el dinero en la cuenta naranja me van a dar un 1% y para meterlo en otro valor lo mismo me da tenerlo en este y ahorro comisiones de compraventa.



no se puede saber a 1 año. te he dicho 3 meses, por ver si la evolución del negocio se cumple.

cara al año que viene hay chicharros mejores:

deoleo, biosearchs, faes, solaria, fersa

lo que pasa que ahora el ibex está en un momento de oscilación entre buscar los 9000 o subir a 10.200

esperemos que llegue pronto el rally navideño


----------



## venecia (23 Nov 2013)

eso que hay que comprar marisquito bueno y gulas jeje


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Por un 5% ¿vale la pena correr ese riesgo?




Ese riesgo no es por un 5%, es por mucho mas. Si hace poco estuvo a 2.90, ¿ por que no va a estar de nuevo ? Eso es mas de un 100%

Lo del 5% es un ejemplo que ponia para que aun siendo una rentabilidad "baja" seria mucho mas que la alternativa de vender y meter el dinero en la cuenta naranja. Y para jugarmelo en otro chicharro me quedo en el que ya estoy.


----------



## venecia (25 Nov 2013)

hola como se presenta la mañana chicharreross


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

pues un poco lo previsto en bio, haciendo tope de canal, en cdr para abajo, Natc, frs y tecno para arriba, y deoleo paradita

ah, y SLR perdiendo la fuerza


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Nov 2013)

He descargado otro pico mas a la espera de acontecimientos, si baja de nuevo sobre 1€ volvere a cargar para bajar la estratosferica media que me queda ahora en 2.42 xD

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 10:44 ----------

Curioso, justo despues de vender yo una transaccion de 10 acciones la levanta, mas tarde hay otra venta y de nuevo una transaccion de 10 titulos vuelve a levantar un poco la cotizacion....


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> He descargado otro pico mas a la espera de acontecimientos, si baja de nuevo sobre 1€ volvere a cargar para bajar la estratosferica media que me queda ahora en 2.42 xD
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 10:44 ----------
> 
> Curioso, justo despues de vender yo una transaccion de 10 acciones la levanta, mas tarde hay otra venta y de nuevo una transaccion de 10 titulos vuelve a levantar un poco la cotizacion....



estás luchando con el cuidador hamijo


----------



## venecia (25 Nov 2013)

yo hasta el miercoles estoy desde la barrera


----------



## decloban (25 Nov 2013)

Respecto a Deoleo revisad hoy las declaraciones de Arias Cañete


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Respecto a Deoleo revisad hoy las declaraciones de Arias Cañete



Le espero en 0.45 por AT y le espero hoy


----------



## decloban (25 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Le espero en 0.45 por AT y le espero hoy



Ojala llegue a ese precio, seguiría en beneficios y te podrías subir


----------



## mpbk (25 Nov 2013)

mis peugeot, de lujo por el momento.


----------



## creative (25 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> He descargado otro pico mas a la espera de acontecimientos, si baja de nuevo sobre 1€ volvere a cargar para bajar la estratosferica media que me queda ahora en 2.42 xD
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 10:44 ----------
> 
> Curioso, justo despues de vender yo una transaccion de 10 acciones la levanta, mas tarde hay otra venta y de nuevo una transaccion de 10 titulos vuelve a levantar un poco la cotizacion....




En serio durek, que tienes esa media??? cuanto palmas??


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Ojala llegue a ese precio, seguiría en beneficios y te podrías subir



cachis...

0.46 

ahora tengo dudas


----------



## decloban (25 Nov 2013)

Hace dias que no la dejan bajar de 0,46 como te he comentado esta mañana. Aun así no descarto que toque los 0,45 pero si lo hace yo la esperaría a 0,435.

De todas formas si vas a medio-largo estos centimillos no tienen mucha importancia.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (25 Nov 2013)

// Ciudad Uno // Diario Digital desde Almirante Brown para todo el Mundo

ANTE LA POSIBLE VENTA DE CODERE A LOS CHINOS


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Hace dias que no la dejan bajar de 0,46 como te he comentado esta mañana. Aun así no descarto que toque los 0,45 pero si lo hace yo la esperaría a 0,435.
> 
> De todas formas si vas a medio-largo estos centimillos no tienen mucha importancia.



Luego le hecho un ojo, que estoy haciendome la comida para mañana


----------



## creative (26 Nov 2013)

Sobre Codere creo que el suelo se encuentra ahora entre 0,9 a 1.

Por lo visto se estan moviendo las cosas para vender el negocio en Argentina, pero vamos una cosa es intentar venderlo a X precio y otra el precio que final te ponen en la venta,


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2013)

Pero si finalmente consiguen venderlo al precio que dicen saldaran toda la deuda que tienen, no ?


----------



## creative (26 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero si finalmente consiguen venderlo al precio que dicen saldaran toda la deuda que tienen, no ?



Con una deuda de 1.200 millones de euros a cierre de 2012, de los cuales 760 millones vencen en 2015, no cotabilizamos el 2013.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Sobre Codere creo que el suelo se encuentra ahora entre 0,9 a 1.
> 
> Por lo visto se estan moviendo las cosas para vender el negocio en Argentina, pero vamos una cosa es intentar venderlo a X precio y otra el precio que final te ponen en la venta,



sí, eroski también debe de estar moviendo las cosas para vender negocio...


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, eroski también debe de estar moviendo las cosas para vender negocio...



Creo que podemos ir poniendo Mondragon en luegar de eroski en estos comentarios... me da que el grupo entero se va al carajo.... Fagor...Lagun Aro... Eroski....

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 09:29 ----------




creative dijo:


> En serio durek, que tienes esa media??? cuanto palmas??



Pues exactamente no te lo puedo decir ahora, lo pondre cuando liquide las 10.018 que me quedan. Las 3 tandas en las que he ido vendiendo ha sido con plusvalias ya que las primeras coderes las compre a muy buen precio, lo que no tenia que haber echo fue comprar mas en 2.42  de ahí la pedazo media que tengo ahora, ya que seran en su totalidad compradas a ese precio.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Lagun Aro por qué se va al carajo?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Nov 2013)

La caída de Fagor producirá un 'tsunami' financiero de 480 millones en Mondragón - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Lagun Aro por qué se va al carajo?



No se muy bien como funciona pero parece que los currelas de Fagor no cobrarian paro y demas de la seguridad social, sino que de alguna forma estan asegurados de forma privada, y como no podia ser de otra forma, con una empresa de su mismo grupo, que es Lagun Aro, y esta ya ha dicho hace semanas que no tiene dinero para pagar esas idemnizaciones (1 año de sueldo y algo mas creo que he leido por algun lado), de modo que Fagor puede ser la primera ficha que vaya arrastrando alguna mas.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Los currelas de Fagor con el seguro ese (unos 1.200) los recolocan en otras cooperativas y despiden o no contratan eventuales. De esta forma Lagun Aro se ahorra la pasta.

tontos no son. por eso os preguntaba



en otro orden de cosas, igual me salgo de algún valor hoy y pillo ercros/deoleo.

deoleo más abajo, creo
ercros sobre 0,50

opiniones de AT sobre ercros? de deoleo ya hemos hablado con @decloban


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los currelas de Fagor con el seguro ese (unos 1.200) los recolocan en otras cooperativas y despiden o no contratan eventuales. De esta forma Lagun Aro se ahorra la pasta.
> 
> tontos no son. por eso os preguntaba
> 
> ...



No creo que sea tan sencillo, sino no seria noticia el tema. Supongo que en el resto de empresas pertenecientes al grupo no pueden absorver a todos los trabajadores, que son 5k o asi creo recordar, porque no creo que vayan a todo trapo tampoco.... Por no hablar de la gente intentando recuperar la pasta que tenian invertida en el grupo a modo de banco y que le esta viendo las orejas al lobo y estan intentando recuperar cuanto antes....


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No creo que sea tan sencillo, sino no seria noticia el tema. Supongo que en el resto de empresas pertenecientes al grupo no pueden absorver a todos los trabajadores, que son 5k o asi creo recordar, porque no creo que vayan a todo trapo tampoco.... Por no hablar de la gente intentando recuperar la pasta que tenian invertida en el grupo a modo de banco y que le esta viendo las orejas al lobo y estan intentando recuperar cuanto antes....



Eh eh eh

5000 en todo el mundo
1200 con el seguro ese de lagun aro
El Grupo Mondragon recoloca a 215 empleados de Fagor Electrodomésticos

en 6 meses colocan a 500 currelas más y prejubilan a otros 300


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Eh eh eh
> 
> 5000 en todo el mundo
> 1200 con el seguro ese de lagun aro
> ...



Estupendo entonces, y si no tienen que echar a nadie para meter a esos mejor que mejor.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estupendo entonces, y si no tienen que echar a nadie para meter a esos mejor que mejor.



En eso mienten. La gente eventual y no socia que curraba, ya no lo va a hacer, eso que no te quepa duda. Se benefician los socios frente a los externos-ett-autonomos.

La destrucción de empleo es la misma, pero claro, sobrevive LagunAro, que por otra parte, la prestación de paro era de 1200 euros al mes, y no de golpe, si no mes a mes.



Bueno, dentro de Ercros, por primera vez en mi vida. Vamos a ver y si no pierdo mucho dinero


----------



## venecia (26 Nov 2013)

suerte ane ,parece que no se mueve muy rapido...lento pero seguro


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Nov 2013)

Anda la leche! codere en verde xD 1.30€ 

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 16:21 ----------

Piden que Scioli intervenga ante Codere, empresa del juego


> Piden que Scioli intervenga ante Codere, empresa del juego
> Por rumores de supuesta venta y la amenaza de recortes, el diputado Walter Martello (Coalición Cívica) reclamó que el Gobernador bonaerense, Daniel Scioli, ponga el grito en el cielo y proteja los empleos. Recordó que, según la Ley 13.063, los bingueros están obligados a contratar al menos un trabajador por cada máquina tragamonedas que haya en la sala.
> Frente a los rumores de que Codere -empresa española del sector- vendería sus activos a un fondo de inversión chino, operación que redundaría en un posible ajuste de personal en las salas de bingo bonaerense, el diputado reclama la “inmediata intervención de Scioli” ante la compañía y “la puesta en marcha de un proceso de desemboque en las estatización de esas salas” a nivel provincial.
> 
> ...




A todo esto, codere a 1.34, subiendo un 3.88%


----------



## Kuiber (26 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Anda la leche! codere en verde xD 1.30€
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 16:21 ----------
> 
> ...




Y si vende el negocio argentino, amortiza la deuda y se combierte en una empresa con 0 deuda, que facture 600 millones (el 50 % de lo actual) y que tenga un beneficio de 70?

Y si el presidente se centra en México y en el crecimiento porque sabe que Argentina y la deuda son pasado?

Y si la noticia salta en los próximos días?

Comparar la venta de activos de cualquier empresa con problemas (Amper, Eroski,...) con la de Codere no vale. El sector del juego se rige por licencias. Si tienes las licencias necesarias y tus salas son rentables la venta es fácil (un competidor de Eroski puede establecerse en la misma zona, pero nadie puede abrir una sala sin licencias).

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## lio555 (26 Nov 2013)

creo que somos muchos los que estamos muy atentos a codere, yo al menos me quede con un mal sabor de boca de ver subir las inversion mas de un 100% en nada de tiempo y al final acabar con muchas perdidas.

Ya sabemos lo que paso y yo quiero la revancha y esoty seguro que como salga una noticias como esa va a cargar mucha gente yo al menos voy de cabeza, si es k me parace k no he aprendido nada de lo sucedido::)


----------



## venecia (26 Nov 2013)

las revanchas es lo que quieren los leones...en fin al final toos aprendemos a ostias


----------



## Bucanero (26 Nov 2013)

Ufff! No me tenteís con esas noticias de los chinos que me vuelvo abaricioso y entro otra vez. Si es que no aprendo. Un saludo a todos y aunque no escriba mucho os sigo con asiduidad. Yo ahora estoy en Doleo y en Fersa pero tampoco dan muchas alegrías.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

gráficamente está mejorando mucho


----------



## morfheo (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gráficamente está mejorando mucho



Te refieres a Codere?, y, para bien o para mal (subir o bajar)?.
Gracias Ane.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

a cdr. sí. y para bien, pero aún es pronto


tiene que superar el 1.42

ahora se va a buscar en 1 semana o así los 1,155
1,155 que si no aguanta, nos lleva a 0.99


mañana es rojete


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gráficamente está mejorando mucho



Podrías argumentar esto un poco más?

Gracias.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

porque tenemos dibujado un suelillo en 1,12 y ahí debería aguantar un poco


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a cdr. sí. y para bien, pero aún es pronto
> 
> 
> tiene que superar el 1.42
> ...



Cuento con ello para promediar, a ver si se comporta bien y se arrastra un poco (MAS) antes de subir xD


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

cuando digo TIENE QUE me refiero a tiene que superar 1,42 para ser alcista, no que vaya a a hacerlo


----------



## Thaiel (27 Nov 2013)

Ane...qué le pasa a Fersa???


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuando digo TIENE QUE me refiero a tiene que superar 1,42 para ser alcista, no que vaya a a hacerlo



aa

yo te habia entendido perfectamente xd y ojala visite el 1€ antes de llegar ahi xd es mas, me conformo con recomprar un paquetin a 1€ y vender a 1.4 xD


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Ane...qué le pasa a Fersa???



que está arrastrándose por el canal

hoy era el día que tocaba hacer mínimos, a ver si los aguanta.

perder el 0,41 nos lleva de la misma a 0,40

perder el 0,40 es stoploss del 90% creo


----------



## Thaiel (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> que está arrastrándose por el canal
> 
> hoy era el día que tocaba hacer mínimos, a ver si los aguanta.
> 
> ...



Y lleva un volumen interesante....habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

de todas formas desde el 15-N es ascendente el valor

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 03:45 ----------

de todas formas desde el 15-N es ascendente el valor

si hoy cierra en 0.42 o así es posible que empiece una remontadilla

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 03:50 ----------

Lo que si tengo observado es que casualmente se caen más omenos a la vez: bio, slr, frs, ntc, tec

curioso


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

bien deoleo hasta los 0,49, en breve los 0,51


----------



## decloban (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bien deoleo hasta los 0,49, en breve los 0,51



Costara romper los 0,52 pero una vez roto debería subir hasta los 0,7x-0,80 con facilidad.

De todas formas para medio-largo pinta muy bien. ¿al final ajústate la entrada a 0,46 o te has quedado fuera?


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Nov 2013)

Compre ayer Abengoa B a 1.72, hoy ya sube un 4%. Me quedo hasta los 2.20-2.30.


----------



## Thaiel (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de todas formas desde el 15-N es ascendente el valor
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 03:45 ----------
> 
> ...




Nos leen y nos quieren desmoralizar


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Costara romper los 0,52 pero una vez roto debería subir hasta los 0,7x-0,80 con facilidad.
> 
> De todas formas para medio-largo pinta muy bien. ¿al final ajústate la entrada a 0,46 o te has quedado fuera?



estoy fuera. ha tocado 0,51 como debía.

los 0,52 rompera, no ahora igual, pero el objetivo es 0,55 y ahí corregir

0,55 para el 10-11 de dic

esa es la teoria


para mañana entrada en 0,49 le meto.


edito, no rompe los 0,52, me quedo esperando


----------



## decloban (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy fuera. ha tocado 0,51 como debía.
> 
> los 0,52 rompera, no ahora igual, pero el objetivo es 0,55 y ahí corregir
> 
> ...



El problema de saber cuando va ha corregir es saber cuando se anuncia la venta de las cajas y a que precio. Yo aguantare hasta ese día y luego iré haciendo mete-sacas


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

corrijo: no le meto a 0,49. es posible que el techo fuera 0,52


----------



## decloban (27 Nov 2013)

Parece que pronto habrá noticias sobre la venta de C. Madrid respecto a Deoleo.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/docs/Estadisticas/Boletin/BMadrid/Diario/2013/11/27/b09.pdf


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Parece que pronto habrá noticias sobre la venta de C. Madrid respecto a Deoleo.
> 
> http://www.bolsamadrid.es/docs/Estadisticas/Boletin/BMadrid/Diario/2013/11/27/b09.pdf



en máximos la van a vender


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

en unos días cdr debería tocar los 1,16, para el puente o así


----------



## Dynamo (28 Nov 2013)

Vuelvo a estar con ustedes damas y caballeros,

Espero poder dar alguna aportación útil siempre y cuando mi tiempo me lo permita.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en unos días cdr debería tocar los 1,16, para el puente o así




Esperemos que no.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esperemos que no.



Pues yo espero que si para compensar media, que curiosamente y de un dia para otro a ING le ha apetecido cambiarmela y ha pasado de 2.42 a 2.12 :s (sin transacciones por el medio)

Que alguien me lo explique...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Nov 2013)

Si baja a 1,16 igual hasta yo hago una miniincursión en el mundo Coderiano


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si baja a 1,16 igual hasta yo hago una miniincursión en el mundo Coderiano



Ya contaba con eso, yo sin Robopoli no me meto en ninguna aventura! ::


----------



## Robopoli (28 Nov 2013)

Si vamos a ser el dúo dinámico me pido Batman que Robin... yo que se...me da cosa


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si vamos a ser el dúo dinámico me pido Batman que Robin... yo que se...me da cosa



Pues parece que no va a poder ser, esto sigue subiendo xD 1.33 ahora


----------



## Robopoli (28 Nov 2013)

Vaya... tenía ya la equipación completa...


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pues yo espero que si para compensar media, que curiosamente y de un dia para otro a ING le ha apetecido cambiarmela y ha pasado de 2.42 a 2.12 :s (sin transacciones por el medio)
> 
> Que alguien me lo explique...




Vaya argumento. Asi que prefieres que baje para comprar mas y bajar la media y no te das cuenta que en las que ya tienes compradas si baja vas a tener mas perdidas.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya argumento. Asi que prefieres que baje para comprar mas y bajar la media y no te das cuenta que en las que ya tienes compradas si baja vas a tener mas perdidas.



:s ya hombre, pero es que el paso dos es que despues de bajar a 1 € o similar, suba a niveles parecidos a los que esta ahora o se dispare, como ella prefiera xd


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

Se empiezan a mover las salas de codere en Argentina?

Lomas: Mautone presiona para trasladar su bingo al puente La Noria | lapoliticaonline.com


> Lomas: Mautone presiona para trasladar su bingo al puente La Noria
> Una sala de bingo a las puertas del Conurbano y a metros de una de las principales autovías de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires.
> 
> Tal como sucede en Rosario, donde en la confluencia de la avenida Circunvalación y la ruta 9 Cristóbal López levantó su imperial Casino Club, Lomas de Zamora podría tener un bingo en la zona de Puente La Noria, esto es, en el fin de la avenida General Paz y el comienzo del llamado Camino Negro.
> ...


----------



## decloban (28 Nov 2013)

Cuando un valor tiene una tendencia clara bajista, mirar su AF es querer cogerse a un clavo ardiendo.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Cuando un valor tiene una tendencia clara bajista, mirar su AF es querer cogerse a un clavo ardiendo.



Yo soy un recien llegado a este mundo por lo que no soy quien para asegurar nada, pero creo que en un valor en el que se puede dibujar la grafica que te de la gana con 30k-40k € el AT tiene mucho menos peso que el AF. Pero vamos, que puedo estar equivocado.

Un saludo!


----------



## 1965 (28 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo soy un recien llegado a este mundo por lo que no soy quien para asegurar nada, pero creo que en un valor en el que se puede dibujar la grafica que te de la gana con 30k-40k € el AT tiene mucho menos peso que el AF. Pero vamos, que puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> Un saludo!



También desde la ignorancia, opino que en estos valores, ni AT ni AF, lo que cuenta es lo que quieran hacer con ellos quienes manejan un poco de dinero. Me da que van moviendo el dinero de unos chicharros a otros para ir pillando gente. Si tienes la suerte de acertar con el día pues ganas, y si no a tener paciencia para ver cuando les da por jugar otra vez. Y si no, mirad service point. Parecía quebrada un día donde pegó un petardazo y suspendieron la cotización, y hay días con revalorizaciones tremendas(AT, AF, yo pondría ATC de a tomar por culo, pero sarna con gusto....):XX:


----------



## decloban (28 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo soy un recien llegado a este mundo por lo que no soy quien para asegurar nada, pero creo que en un valor en el que se puede dibujar la grafica que te de la gana con 30k-40k € el AT tiene mucho menos peso que el AF. Pero vamos, que puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> Un saludo!



Eso es porque miráis en corto, a medio-largo las tendencias son sagradas y una apuesta antitendencia es casi seguro palmar pasta.


----------



## Deibis (28 Nov 2013)

cuando tocaría el pago del cupón?


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Nov 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> cuando tocaría el pago del cupón?



Medidados de enero creo recordar, a ver si alguien tiene el dato exacto.

Por el momento hoy otra vez en verde... 1.32€ un 3.12% de subida.


----------



## decloban (29 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Por el momento hoy otra vez en verde... 1.32€ un 3.12% de subida.



Si pero mira el volumen y compara el valor respecto a otros valores o índices. Es una lastima estar sufriendo con este valor cuando hay cosas mas divertidas por ahí fuera


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si pero mira el volumen y compara el valor respecto a otros valores o índices. Es una lastima estar sufriendo con este valor cuando hay cosas mas divertidas por ahí fuera



Si si, el volumen da pena xDDD pero es que lleva asi un monton de tiempo pero antes el goteo era hacia abajo y ahora parece que es hacia arriba.


----------



## Kamui (29 Nov 2013)

Yo lo que tenía que haber hecho es meterme en Prisa cuando estuvo hace poco a 0,286, y lo pensé.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo lo que tenía que haber hecho es meterme en Prisa cuando estuvo hace poco a 0,286, y lo pensé.



Yo entre ayer con un poquito y ya lllevo un 10% de beneficio


----------



## venecia (29 Nov 2013)

yo estoy en gamesa luchando parece que llegara a 7.5


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Eso es porque miráis en corto, a medio-largo las tendencias son sagradas y una apuesta antitendencia es casi seguro palmar pasta.




Las tendencias no duran toda la vida.


----------



## decloban (29 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Las tendencias no duran toda la vida.



Claro pero solo hay dos tipos de tendencia alcista o bajista, por eso hay que ir a favor de las tendencias y ponerse cortos cuando toca. CDR sigue en tendencia clara bajista cuando de señales de cambio se compra mientras tanto cortos.

Todo eso mirando a medio-plazo. Para pegar pelotazos en pocas semanas evidentemente no vale pero las posibilidades de :::::: son altas.

Yo me deje llevar por la euforia del foro y no mire gráficas, cuando las mire era demasiado tarde y salí asumiendo perdidas.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Claro pero solo hay dos tipos de tendencia alcista o bajista, por eso hay que ir a favor de las tendencias y ponerse cortos cuando toca. CDR sigue en tendencia clara bajista cuando de señales de cambio se compra mientras tanto cortos.
> 
> Todo eso mirando a medio-plazo. Para pegar pelotazos en pocas semanas evidentemente no vale pero las provisionalidades de :::::: son altas.
> 
> Yo me deje llevar por la euforia del foro y no mire gráficas, cuando las mire era demasiado tarde y salí asumiendo perdidas.



Tu estas a corto en codere no? hasta donde crees que puede llegar si baja?
Yo estoy dentro pero me gustaria que bajara y promediar, que es otra forma de estar corto xD

Pero vamos, no por eso voy a dejar de poner noticias sobre codere, sean buenas o malas.

Un saludo.


----------



## decloban (29 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Tu estas a corto en codere no? hasta donde crees que puede llegar si baja?



No estoy en corto en CDR ahora estoy en otros valores que ya han cambiado a tendencia alcista y en todos voy a medio-plazo.

¿Hasta donde puede llegar? Pues por poder puede llegar a bajar hasta 0€

Ahora mismo esta aun en la etapa 4 y no ha empezado la etapa 1 aunque hay valores que pasan de la etapa 4 a la 2 directamente.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Nov 2013)

Seguimos en verde, 1.31 -- 2.34% UP


----------



## venecia (2 Dic 2013)

buen dia coderianos...sigo con mis gamesas que cogi a 7e y mañana querria vender y entrar en ferr o 
Bem como veis ¿ alguna otra recomendacion¿ busco algo que pague dividendo en diciembre


----------



## Metal12 (2 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> buen dia coderianos...sigo con mis gamesas que cogi a 7e y mañana querria vender y entrar en ferr o
> Bem como veis ¿ alguna otra recomendacion¿ busco algo que pague dividendo en diciembre



En Pescanova inocho:


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (2 Dic 2013)

Uff... hay alguien ahí???

Coderianos aburridos y en estampida.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (2 Dic 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Uff... hay alguien ahí???
> 
> Coderianos aburridos y en estampida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



aquí estamos agazapados


----------



## 1965 (2 Dic 2013)

Al menos lo perdido en codere lo hemos compensado con biosearch


----------



## venecia (3 Dic 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Al menos lo perdido en codere lo hemos compensado con biosearch



esa es la tactica...

para esta semana algun valor calentito?? o barato¿?


----------



## itaka (3 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> esa es la tactica...
> 
> para esta semana algun valor calentito?? o barato¿?



pues si estaria bien alguna recomendación que nos haría recuperar parte del destrozo


----------



## Robopoli (3 Dic 2013)

Ánimo chavales!! Yo no se ya si rebotará Codere o se hundirá en los infiernos pero lo cierto es que la bolsa española está un poco revuelta y ahora tampoco se puede esperar mucho.
A ver si la cosa va mejorando poco a poco y enhorabuena al que estuviera en biosearch las últimas semanas. Yo por desgracia me salí cuando renegué de los chicharros. 
Ahora llevo una vida llena de paz y armonía salvo por la enculada generalizada que me están haciendo con las farmas americanas ::

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 17:42 ----------

A lo mejor queréis entrar en alguna y aprovechar el pedazo rebote que van a tener...
Me lo quitan de las manos hoiga!!! ::::::


----------



## 1965 (3 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ánimo chavales!! Yo no se ya si rebotará Codere o se hundirá en los infiernos pero lo cierto es que la bolsa española está un poco revuelta y ahora tampoco se puede esperar mucho.
> A ver si la cosa va mejorando poco a poco y enhorabuena al que estuviera en biosearch las últimas semanas. Yo por desgracia me salí cuando renegué de los chicharros.
> Ahora llevo una vida llena de paz y armonía salvo por la enculada generalizada que me están haciendo con las farmas americanas ::
> 
> ...



¿Cuál recomiendas? Yo estoy en Pfizer y le cuesta moverse....


----------



## Robopoli (3 Dic 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Cuál recomiendas? Yo estoy en Pfizer y le cuesta moverse....



Ahora mismo la verdad que no estoy cómodo con ninguna farmacéutica. 
PDL se ha pegado un buen leñazo hoy pero tiene dividendos muy buenos y es posible que rebote. El problema es que ya ha pasado la fecha límite para acogerse a los dividendos y no se hasta que punto interesa meterse ahora. Myriad Genetics está de saldo por los temas legales en los que está metido. Questcor me sigue pareciendo buen valor pero también tiene sus "temitas"...
ya te digo que cómodo cómodo con ninguna.
Quizás estos días compensé meterse en un eBay, Apple, Microsoft o Unisys hasta qué se despejen los nubarrones de las farmas...

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 23:01 ----------

Otra que comentaba otro forero (no es exactamente farmacéutica) es Organovo.
Puede ser muy interesante para dejarlas un añito o dos pero veo que tiene mucho riesgo. También el pelotazo puede ser importante.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Como decía ayer las farmas son buenas y especialmente Myriad Genetics que está pegando un peponazo del 8% :fiufiu:


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Dic 2013)

Bueno, el momento ha llegado, no me queda ni una sola de las 13.000 coderes que aun mantenia por si despertaba la accion.

Cuando tenga animos sumare todo y vere cuanto money me he dejado, que no habra sido poco xD asi a bote pronto creo que puedo haber perdido unos 3k o 4k, pero calculare la cifra exacta 

Ya que hablais de otros valores yo ahora he metido bastante en serio en Quabit, parece que esta a punto de cerrar un refinanciacion y parece que las manos fuertes estan empezando a entrar, puede que haya subida importante en poco tiempo, o no, quien sabe, pero si no la hay estoy mas tranquilo dejando el money en ella el tiempo (años si es preciso) que haga falta porque tarde o temprano a poco que la situacion remonte minimamente las acciones actuales de quabit compradas a precio de risa pueden dar buenas plusvalias, de hecho estoy recuperando las perdidas en codere gracias a ella de momento xD

Aqui teneis bastante info sobre quabit: TODO SOBRE QUABIT por si os interesa, aunque me gustaria que Anne o algun otro comentara como ve la grafica de la empresa para tener mas puntos de vista objetivos de gente que no este invertida.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Dic 2013)

Duende, me alegro por ti, y por los que aun quedan dentro, que cada vez que te has descargado has hecho bajar la cotización , a lo mejor ahora consigue remontar un poco...


----------



## decloban (5 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ya que hablais de otros valores yo ahora he metido bastante en serio en Quabit, parece que esta a punto de cerrar un refinanciacion y parece que las manos fuertes estan empezando a entrar, puede que haya subida importante en poco tiempo, o no, quien sabe, pero si no la hay estoy mas tranquilo dejando el money en ella el tiempo (*años si es preciso*) que haga falta porque tarde o temprano a poco que la situacion remonte minimamente las acciones actuales de quabit compradas a precio de risa pueden dar buenas plusvalias, de hecho estoy recuperando las perdidas en codere gracias a ella de momento xD



::::


----------



## venecia (5 Dic 2013)

quabit esta en entre 0.105 y 0.14 asi que si supera eso llega al 0.17 como un cohete...suerte yo ahora invierto en renovables .gamesa y me va bien


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bueno, el momento ha llegado, no me queda ni una sola de las 13.000 coderes que aun mantenia por si despertaba la accion.
> 
> Cuando tenga animos sumare todo y vere cuanto money me he dejado, que no habra sido poco xD asi a bote pronto creo que puedo haber perdido unos 3k o 4k, pero calculare la cifra exacta
> 
> ...



Pero bueno!!!! Ahora que iba a entrar yo!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Duende, me alegro por ti, y por los que aun quedan dentro, que cada vez que te has descargado has hecho bajar la cotización , a lo mejor ahora consigue remontar un poco...



xDDD típico, ahora que vendo subira xD pero bueno, ojala los que sigan dentro puedan volver al verde, yo esas que me quedaban las iba a dejar el tiempo que hiciera falta, pero la oportunidad en la bajada de quabit de ayer y el riesgo en codere que no se sabe como va a solventar los pagos que tiene que hacer en pocas semanas me empujaron a cambiarlas por quabits y aumentar mi posicion. Lo suyo seria que saliera la venta del negocio en Argentina y Codere subiera como la espuma, sobretodo para la gente que como yo llevaba tiempo sufriendo con esta acccion en cartera.

Ya veremos que tal sale lo de quabit al final, puede ser un pelotazo muy gordo a medio/largo plazo u otro :: a corto plazo, aunque creo firmemente que nos esperan subidas incluso antes de fin de año, pero mi objetivo esta como minimo a 2 años vista.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 14:24 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Pero bueno!!!! Ahora que iba a entrar yo!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Tranqui que no he dicho que fuera a volver, como toque el 1€ o menos algo metere para probar fortuna xD Tu avisa antes de comprar socio ::


----------



## decloban (5 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> pero mi objetivo esta como minimo a 2 años vista.



Con todos mis respetos, creo que estas cometiendo un error muy gordo. Ahora la tendencia es alcista en quabit pero si cambia a bajista ¿vas a mantener tus acciones?

Debes de mantener la acción mientras sea alcista, cuando cambie de tendencia vender y ponerse cortos de lo contrario tienes muchas papeletas de quedarte pillado.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Dic 2013)

Gracias por el aviso, supongo que sera como todo, atento a "cuanto baja" y a la situacion de la economia en ese momento. Si se ve que todo esto de la recuperacion es humo vendido por el gobierno de cara a las proximas elecciones y seguimos en picado pues logicamente vuelo, pero si se confirma que dejamos de caer y poco a poco encarrilamos el tren... pues no me importa que no suba en 2 años porque tarde o temprano subira. A eso me referia, no a olvidarme de ellas durante años. De todas formas me parece significativo que gente como GEM que ha cobrado en acciones no vuele si ven mal el tema y se queden con su participacion en la empresa tal y como pone el HR de ayer.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tus consejos, a veces los arboles no dejan ver el bosque y las ganas de recuperar las perdidas en codere rapidamente pueden jugar malas pasadas


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

Q ha pasado???


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Dic 2013)

que os decia! mogollon de compras en codere a ultima hora, esta a 1.30


----------



## Jorkomboi (5 Dic 2013)

Ahora van y cambian deuda por acciones en diciembre y recuperamos lo perdido en pocas semanas. :XX::XX:

O quiebra la empresa y perdemos el 100% :´´(

Yo me quedo dentro hasta el próximo ciclo de subidas, no necesito la pasta de momento. Con mis otras inversiones ya estoy recuperando poco a poco lo himbertido.


----------



## itaka (5 Dic 2013)

coño que ha pasado en codere, vaya final mas raro, ??? 

es cierto que van a cambiar deudad por acciones ??, 

si es así recomendaís aguantar o salirse en cuanto se pueda ??

me quedan unas pocas aun


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ahora van y cambian deuda por acciones en diciembre y recuperamos lo perdido en pocas semanas. :XX::XX:
> 
> O quiebra la empresa y perdemos el 100% :´´(
> 
> Yo me quedo dentro hasta el próximo ciclo de subidas, no necesito la pasta de momento. Con mis otras inversiones ya estoy recuperando poco a poco lo himbertido.



Ojalá, seria un poco de justicia ante tanto sufrimiento para los que todavia estais dentro.



itaka dijo:


> coño que ha pasado en codere, vaya final mas raro, ???
> 
> es cierto que van a cambiar deudad por acciones ??,
> 
> ...



Ni idea, he buscado noticias y no encuentro nada nuevo :s Las compras tampoco son tan grandes como para pensar que alguien fuerte sabe algo que el resto no... pero claro, con 4 gatos que compren a la vez se dispara  ojala siga esa tendencia xD


----------



## Jorkomboi (5 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> coño que ha pasado en codere, vaya final mas raro, ???
> 
> es cierto que van a cambiar deudad por acciones ??,
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo se posteó una noticia en ingles que hablaba de la posibilidad de cancelar deuda por acciones, y que el precio de las acciones se valoraba en 6€ o algo así.

Pero ahora no encuentro la noticia por ningún lado.

Hmm es posible que la noticia se posteara en el foro de Gurupeche.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (5 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bueno, el momento ha llegado, no me queda ni una sola de las 13.000 coderes que aun mantenia por si despertaba la accion.
> 
> Cuando tenga animos sumare todo y vere cuanto money me he dejado, que no habra sido poco xD asi a bote pronto creo que puedo haber perdido unos 3k o 4k, pero calculare la cifra exacta
> 
> ...



Uff duende....que fuerte habías apostado por codere!!!!!

13000 acciones no son moco de pavo.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 20:50 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Hace tiempo se posteó una noticia en ingles que hablaba de la posibilidad de cancelar deuda por acciones, y que el precio de las acciones se valoraba en 6€ o algo así.
> 
> Pero ahora no encuentro la noticia por ningún lado.
> 
> Hmm es posible que la noticia se posteara en el foro de Gurupeche.



Esa noticia creo recordar que la postee yo aquí.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bueno, el momento ha llegado, no me queda ni una sola de las 13.000 coderes que aun mantenia por si despertaba la accion.
> 
> Cuando tenga animos sumare todo y vere cuanto money me he dejado, que no habra sido poco xD asi a bote pronto creo que puedo haber perdido unos 3k o 4k, pero calculare la cifra exacta
> 
> ...



Duende tío te sales de Guatemala y te metes en guante peor. Eso de "todo sobré quabit" ya se comentó por aquí, es de un calienta valores zumbado "admin" que lleva años en internet embaucando gente. 
Investiga un pic tío, se habló bastante de ello...


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Duende tío te sales de Guatemala y te metes en guante peor. Eso de "todo sobré quabit" ya se comentó por aquí, es de un calienta valores zumbado "admin" que lleva años en internet embaucando gente.
> Investiga un pic tío, se habló bastante de ello...



Me va el riesgo, ya lo sabeis xD sino no habria entrado en codere. 
El foro que enlazo no es el del famoso "Admin", ese lo cerró y abrio otro http://red-investment.***************/t5-quabit y de hecho ahora habla pestes sobre quabit. Este foro en el que se sigue la accion ahora aunque hay muchos de los que estaban en el foro de antes, tambien hay mucha gente nueva que no tiene nada que ver con el anterior. Pero vamos, ya sabeis como es esto, imposible saber si hay alguien moviendo los hilos o no, y si es la misma persona que antes o no.

En cuanto a la inversion yo creo que el sector en general ha recibido el castigo que se merecia con bajadas espectaculares y si la economia en general comienza a remontar o al menos dejar de caer, el sector levantara un poco la cabeza al igual que el resto de sectores. Veremos a ver como me va, de momento estoy recuperando poco a poco aunque estos ultimos dias hayan sido malos.

Admins aparte, como veis el AT? 

Un saludo y gracias por los avisos/cosejos, intentare que no me pille el toro, y si lo hace una vez mas los burbujeros llevaran la razon ::


----------



## Chila (6 Dic 2013)

Ostias Quabit, duende...yo no me metía ahí ni loco...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

bua! quabit! mucho cuidado, pinta mal tras la divergencia del segundo suelo

puede ver los 0,107 o incluso menos


----------



## Jorkomboi (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bua! quabit! mucho cuidado, pinta mal tras la divergencia del segundo suelo
> 
> puede ver los 0,107 o incluso menos



Estoy esperándola a ese precio para cargar desde hace mas de una semana. Ni de coña compro a mas de 0.11.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

bueno, estaba entre comprar FRS a 0,375 o CDR a 1,25.

Pues he hecho codere. Es mi primera vez, y lo comunico casi con vergüenza y porque sube, como si saliese del armario...

con idea de salirme el martes a 1,35 o así

y espero a ver qué pasa con frs, que igual acabo entrando para salir a 0.39-0.395

(hoy no deberíamos cerrar mucho más arriba de 1,32)


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Dic 2013)

Janus cambia de opinión más que de calzoncillos


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

Otro para el ignore...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

joder,es publicar mi posición y vuelta atrás


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder,es publicar mi posición y vuelta atrás



Codere funciona así ::
Ná.- a ver si tienes más suerte que la legión de esquilmados que llevan ya los de las tragaperras en su haber.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

pues había dejado tubacex en 2,57

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/483108-tubacex-2.html#post10479380

poco las tendré


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

decloban:
Deoleo: Asaja Andalucia recorta previsiones sobre produccion de aceite - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa

toca 0,45


----------



## decloban (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban:
> Deoleo: Asaja Andalucia recorta previsiones sobre produccion de aceite - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa
> 
> toca 0,45



Son bajadas sanas :XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban:
> Deoleo: Asaja Andalucia recorta previsiones sobre produccion de aceite - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa
> 
> toca 0,45



Juasss, otra que llevo en cartera xD A ver si voy a ser un Gurú inverso, de esos que aciertan siempre en cual NO hay que invertir xD


----------



## decloban (6 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Juasss, otra que llevo en cartera xD A ver si voy a ser un Gurú inverso, de esos que aciertan siempre en cual NO hay que invertir xD



A medio plazo sigue igual que la semana pasada, alcista. Yo sigo dentro.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> A medio plazo sigue igual que la semana pasada, alcista. Yo sigo dentro.





en mensuales:
ADX justo en 30 y bajando; la linea roja corta al alza a la verde.
El estatocástico ha hecho cuña arriba y decae
Eso sí, el MACD en breve es positivo a largo, pero es que va a entrar oblicuo total a este paso. curva de coppock es positiva.

en semanales:
ADX bien y MACD positivo y rápida por encima. 
PEro CCI-RSI-Estato, los 3 salen de la zona de arriba con pinta de abajo.
Mohinder también da caída

en diarios:
ADX perdiendo fuerza y verde-rojo a punto de cruzarse a la baja
MACD positivo, pero cortado a la baja
RSI-CCI-Estato a punto de entrar en niveles de abajo
Mohindar cortado a la baja ayer
Koncorde está fuera
Vigia corta a la baja a la media y al filtro, y además sale por una banda hacia abajo.
Ah, y le TRIX apunto de dar venta.


La pregunta es ¿Aguantará el canal que pasa por 0,445 esta semana?
Si lo hace es señal de fortaleza, en la que entro seguro.


----------



## 1965 (6 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Juasss, otra que llevo en cartera xD A ver si voy a ser un Gurú inverso, de esos que aciertan siempre en cual NO hay que invertir xD



Creo que te gano, metí unos 4000leuros en colonial creo que a 1,55, y no se si va a hacer soporte en el 1,13 o si va a irse al medio céntimo. estoy como estuvimos en codere pero sin coleguillas para lamentarnos y/o reírnos de la desgracia :´(

Por no hablar de natra donde fue meterme y empezar a caer. esto es como la pronunciación en inglés: la que piensas que es la buena.... se pronuncia al contrario
Mientras que no necesitemos ese dinero para otra cosa esperaremos ::


----------



## decloban (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿Aguantará el canal que pasa por 0,445 esta semana?
> Si lo hace es señal de fortaleza, en la que entro seguro.



Yo no descartaría que tocase los 0,40


----------



## decloban (7 Dic 2013)

No se si sera el hilo mas correcto para comentarlo pero ahí va.

Al cierre de la semana y mirando gráficos diarios me dan señal de espejo koncorde

Gas Natural
ACS
Acerinox
OHL
Enagas (esta con un espejo de manual)
Ebro Foods
Tubacex

Y como super efecto espejo

BDL


----------



## ane agurain (7 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Yo no descartaría que tocase los 0,40



A mí me daba los 0.405-0.41 sí, pero no lo puse por respeto 

---------- Post added 07-dic-2013 at 05:45 ----------




decloban dijo:


> No se si sera el hilo mas correcto para comentarlo pero ahí va.
> 
> Al cierre de la semana y mirando gráficos diarios me dan señal de espejo koncorde
> 
> ...





Para espejo usa el proscreener ESPEJO, para subidones y niveles de manos fuertes, usa el proscreener tibus-up y el de azul. Así no tienes que andar mirando uno a uno. Que los busque el robot.

En los espejos, para entrar tiene que darse la señal cercana de entrada, no solo espejo, porque en los valores pesados, si huyen las gacelas, y se quedan 4 gordos, pues dará espejo. Es más fiable una entrada pequeña de tibus o un subidón. O buscar una divergencia en el precio/macd/rsi/cci.

Luego otro tema: en este caso el Espejo lo produce el pago de dividendos de alguna de las que citas, también habría que tenerlo en cuenta.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2013 at 05:52 ----------

Me parece por ejemplo más fuerte la señal de entrada en BME de los tibus (+35%) y al acompañar Vigia, es un valor que da entrada para el lunes.



(De esta lista por ejemplo:

Gas Natural
ACS
Acerinox
OHL
Enagas (esta con un espejo de manual)
Ebro Foods
Tubacex


Solo uno me da entrada, en el que estoy, que es Tubacex, porque aparte de espejo, tiene una divergencia alcista en precio-cci-rsi diario. Pero los indicadores semanales no son buenos. Igual vemos un rebote esta semana, y caída la siguiente.

Todo esto es mi opinión, claro.

ACX tiene buena pinta para rebotar esta semana según koncorde y vigia, pero aún no da señal, sería anticiparse bastante. Esperaría 1 día a ver.
ACS ni con un palo
GAS, no me metía
OHL no me metía
Enagas es por dividendo
Ebro parecido, pero no pinta mala del todo en indicadores, a esperar.
Tubacex como estoy dentro, pues a esperar el rebote semanal o del lunes, deseo. Pista: Cuña que llega a su fin en RSI-CCI-Estato


----------



## decloban (7 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para espejo usa el proscreener ESPEJO, para subidones y niveles de manos fuertes, usa el proscreener tibus-up y el de azul. Así no tienes que andar mirando uno a uno. Que los busque el robot.



Anoche me programe un screener ESPEJO y esta mañana lo he encontrado echo en Código para ProScreener “Blai5 Espejo K” | Bolsa & Datos :XX::XX::XX:

Ahora me estoy programando uno para dada una lista de los supersectores europeos me saque los mas fuertes, si hay algo hecho por ahí avisad :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Dic 2013)

te mando un privado con dos valores que entro el lunes, a ver qué opinas.


----------



## venecia (9 Dic 2013)

esto empieza verde ...menos codere ...nuevos minimos


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

paciencia hoy


----------



## palladio (9 Dic 2013)

Codere juega a la ruleta rusa: deja de pagar sus bonos y amenaza con el concurso - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

Bajando a 1.21€, un 3.97% y esta vez no soy yo!

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 10:10 ----------




palladio dijo:


> Codere juega a la ruleta rusa: deja de pagar sus bonos y amenaza con el concurso - Noticias de Empresas



El subidon anterior fue gracias a la salida de una situacion parecida. Habra que estar atento por si se repite la jugada aunque esta vez esperare a entrar un poco mas xD y si sube un stop pegado a la cotizacion por si las moscas xd


----------



## Robopoli (9 Dic 2013)

palladio dijo:


> Codere juega a la ruleta rusa: deja de pagar sus bonos y amenaza con el concurso - Noticias de Empresas



Pufff...Vaya pinta cadaver va cogiendo... 
Suerte a los que estéis dentro y espero que cualquiera que esté pensando en piramidar se lo piense un par de veces antes.


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

Recordar que la otra vez tardo dos dias en despegar desde que se supo la noticia de entrada de money, de modo que si se comporta igual puede que haya tiempo hasta que despegue para meterse. O irse al carajo, ya veremos xD


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

es la única que tengo en negativo... grrr! de 1.25 compradas el viernes

y la pregunta es: ¿por qué coñe compré? está claro que he dejado que me influyan en mi sistema tanto codere tanto codere


----------



## Robopoli (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es la única que tengo en negativo... grrr! de 1.25 compradas el viernes
> 
> y la pregunta es: ¿por qué coñe compré? está claro que he dejado que me influyan en mi sistema tanto codere tanto codere



Dicen que los mejores escribas tienen también algún borrón. 
De todas formas un 4 y pico % para un Coderiano avezado no son pérdidas es rozar las ganancias. Te lo digo yo ::


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

me da que al final la acaban subiendo un poquito entre hoy y mañana/pasado (ahora es cuando va y se desplome)


y fuera de tubacex con un pírrico 2% que con las comisiones me da para una cena lonchafinista para 4


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> me da que al final la acaban subiendo un poquito entre hoy y mañana/pasado (ahora es cuando va y se desplome)
> 
> 
> y fuera de tubacex con un pírrico 2% que con las comisiones me da para una cena lonchafinista para 4



Esta a 1.17€, un 7.14% en rojo.... me da que seguira bajando hasta que se aclare el tema de los bonos esos.

EDIT: Donde andara nuestro amigo Depeche, que mucha prisa se dio el otro dia del 8% arriba en aparecer y poner el pecho xD


----------



## venecia (9 Dic 2013)

jajajaj depeche recomienda prisa la pasada dijo service point y cayo y la anterior solaria y esta mas baja que hace 2 meses.....

hacer todo lo contrario de lo que diga....y acertareis jajaja

yo sigo las gamesas hoy esta el mar calmado parece... miedo me da


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

me jode mi reward en frs

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 05:52 ----------

prisa montebalito y amper recomendaba anoche el hvei y no cobro por ello


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> jajajaj depeche recomienda prisa la pasada dijo service point y cayo y la anterior solaria y esta mas baja que hace 2 meses.....
> 
> hacer todo lo contrario de lo que diga....y acertareis jajaja
> 
> yo sigo las gamesas hoy esta el mar calmado parece... miedo me da



Mis quabits hoy han llegado a estar un 4% arriba, ahora un discretito 1.57%. Hoy en Invertia dese las 5 de la mañana multinicks echando pestes del valor a saco hasta hace un rato, pero a un ritmo increible.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> me jode mi reward en frs
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 05:52 ----------
> 
> prisa montebalito y amper recomendaba anoche el hvei y no cobro por ello




Chaquetero, hace tres o cuatro dias cuando puese yo lo de Amper dijiste "Ni con un palo"

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 17:06 ----------




venecia dijo:


> jajajaj depeche recomienda prisa la pasada dijo service point y cayo y la anterior solaria y esta mas baja que hace 2 meses.....
> 
> hacer todo lo contrario de lo que diga....y acertareis jajaja
> 
> yo sigo las gamesas hoy esta el mar calmado parece... miedo me da



Como le va al estafaviejas? ya ha ganado el lambo? y a los foreros les recuperó la pasta?


----------



## creative (9 Dic 2013)

Ane cuanto dinero estas invertiendo y en cuantos valores???


----------



## venecia (9 Dic 2013)

no estoy en el chat del estafaviejas asi que no se lo del tema forex... parece que prisa a subido con prisa jeje mañana bajara,,,,


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> no estoy en el chat del estafaviejas asi que no se lo del tema forex... parece que prisa a subido con prisa jeje mañana bajara,,,,



Espero que no xD llevo tiempo con ellas y estan cogiendo color, un 7% mas o menos estan subiendo ahora.


----------



## Geyperman (9 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Espero que no xD llevo tiempo con ellas y estan cogiendo color, un 7% mas o menos estan subiendo ahora.





LÁNGARO dijo:


> los que siguen en prisa, mañana puede ser dia de movimientos:
> prisa - Prisa oye el tick tack: mañana, Junta Extraordinaria, refinanciación y venta de activos - 09/12/13 en Infomercados



Echale un vistazo Duende


----------



## moisty70 (9 Dic 2013)

estafaviejas hablando de la noticia del día en codere 

"Yo lo interpreto como algo positivo, si no estoy equivocado están comprando manos fuertes."

Que pofesioná!!!


----------



## Deibis (9 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> estafaviejas hablando de la noticia del día en codere
> 
> "Yo lo interpreto como algo positivo, si no estoy equivocado están comprando manos fuertes."
> 
> Que pofesioná!!!



Pero todavía hay burbus en el foro de Depeche?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moisty70 (9 Dic 2013)

alguno queda :cook:


----------



## decloban (9 Dic 2013)

Yo ya comente hace tiempo que veía el valor por debajo de 1 €.


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Echale un vistazo Duende



Mil gracias! Lo desconocia por completo, aun asi las he aguantado como un campeon a ver que pasa. No son muchas y les llevo un 13% de beneficio. Mañana os cuento si he hecho bien xd


----------



## Geyperman (9 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Mil gracias! Lo desconocia por completo, aun asi las he aguantado como un campeon a ver que pasa. No son muchas y les llevo un 13% de beneficio. Mañana os cuento si he hecho bien xd



La verdad que no se interpretar la noticia, si es para bien o para mal. Yo también llevo algunas pero más caras de las tuyas. Depende como se comporte en la preapertura así haré.:


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> La verdad que no se interpretar la noticia, si es para bien o para mal. Yo también llevo algunas pero más caras de las tuyas. Depende como se comporte en la preapertura así haré.:



Pues depende de si la refinancian o no, esta tarde se sabra supongo. Si refinancia como parece que va a ser si tenemos en cuenta las subidas de hoy pues pegara otro bote importante para arriba, sino refinancia puess.... ni idea, pero malooooooo maloooo xD

Edit: Claves bursátiles de la próxima sesión: Prisa, CaixaBank, Ferrovial... jornada de nombres propios - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


> Prisa celebrará una junta extraordinaria de accionistas en el Museo Reina Sofía a las 10:00 horas (para aprobar su plan de refinanciación)


----------



## Geyperman (9 Dic 2013)

pues entonces habrá que esperar al café de media mañana para mover ficha


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Ane cuanto dinero estas invertiendo y en cuantos valores???





ane agurain dijo:


> me jode mi reward en frs
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 05:52 ----------
> 
> prisa montebalito y amper recomendaba anoche el hvei y no cobro por ello





HisHoliness dijo:


> Chaquetero, hace tres o cuatro dias cuando puese yo lo de Amper dijiste "Ni con un palo"
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 17:06 ----------
> 
> ...





el presentimiento de anoche era bueno:
amper +4% (con tramos del 8%)
montebalito +3%
prisas +7%


chaquetero? pero si pregunté quién llevaba anoche en el hvei!! Que yo sería el tercero, que me daba entrada en varios!

Me dijeron que era Topongo, pero ya veo que era usted 



Cuánto invierto? No mucho 12.000 para chicharros y MC y 12.000 para ibex35. de esos topes no me salgo, lo que gano lo meto en la cuenta viña Remirez de Ganuza.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> chaquetero? pero si pregunté quién llevaba anoche en el hvei!! Que yo sería el tercero, que me daba entrada en varios!
> 
> Me dijeron que era Topongo, pero ya veo que era usted




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-32.html

Te has salido? La semana que viene empieza lo bueno....aunque se puede aldelantar.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-32.html
> 
> Te has salido? La semana que viene empieza lo bueno....aunque se puede aldelantar.



Sabes qué pasa, que mi "sistema" he visto que es óptimo para llegar a un porcentaje del 5-7% en 3-4 días, y luego decae. Veo que así trinco más. No sé, supongo que igual he dado con la keystone.
Es una putada porque estás pendiente todos los días, pero el reward merece


----------



## creative (9 Dic 2013)

Ya tengo el paquetito preparado para entrar o en Fersa o Gamesa.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

gamesa no pinta nada bien... fersa tampoco es para echar cohetes, ni solaria


----------



## creative (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gamesa no pinta nada bien... fersa tampoco es para echar cohetes, ni solaria




Tengo ya la liquidez, Fersa 0,35, Gamesa 5,5 y en SLR en,72 ( actualmente tengo 2100 acc media 0,825)


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

ah!!! vale, igual tardas un poco en esos niveles. creía que entrabas mañana a mierdado


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gamesa no pinta nada bien... fersa tampoco es para echar cohetes, ni solaria



Solaria ya veremos como termina la semana pero a mi me marca que ha roto la tendencia alcista y se va para abajo. Aun estamos a inicios de semana y puede ser falsa alarma, veremos el viernes el cierre semanal, mientras tanto no tocar


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Solaria ya veremos como termina la semana pero a mi me marca que ha roto la tendencia alcista y se va para abajo. Aun estamos a inicios de semana y puede ser falsa alarma, veremos el viernes el cierre semanal, mientras tanto no tocar



Para mi slr le toca una semana plana


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Dic 2013)

Codere sigue hacia abajo, 1.16 ahora. Cuando vend paquetes a 1.52 creia que era un precio malisimo, ahora ya no tanto ::


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Codere sigue hacia abajo, 1.16 ahora. Cuando vend paquetes a 1.52 creia que era un precio malisimo, ahora ya no tanto ::



El mínimo histórico esta en 1,03 aunque no llego a cerrar en ese precio. Si cierra por debajo de 1,18 marcara nuevo mínimo en cierre.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

yo creo que hoy/mañana acabamos verde, no es broma, para mañana empezar a tirarlo más abajo pasado o así.


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> El mínimo histórico esta en 1,03 aunque no llego a cerrar en ese precio. Si cierra por debajo de 1,18 marcara nuevo mínimo en cierre.



Ha espabilado, 1.19 y en verde aunque con las compras minimas necesarias para subir.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 09:54 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> yo creo que hoy/mañana acabamos verde, no es broma, para mañana empezar a tirarlo más abajo pasado o así.



Estoy contigo, lleva con esas ondas decrecientes semanas.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

mis tecnocoooom -5% 

edito: -4%


edito: -3%



edito: -2%


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mis tecnocoooom -5%
> 
> edito: -4%
> 
> ...



Tecnocom importante que cierre la semana por encima de 1,25 de lo contrario travesía bajista otra vez. Y yo que pensaba que esta podría ser la buena después de mi cagada de entrar a 1,50

Y aun estas a tiempo de subirte a OLE :fiufiu:


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Y aun estas a tiempo de subirte a OLE :fiufiu:



Eso, y mas baratas que las mias xD que yo entre con un paquetito a 0.5 xD


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

SLR tiene pinta de irse a 0,70

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 03:44 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Tecnocom importante que cierre la semana por encima de 1,25 de lo contrario travesía bajista otra vez. Y yo que pensaba que esta podría ser la buena después de mi cagada de entrar a 1,50
> 
> Y aun estas a tiempo de subirte a OLE :fiufiu:



y tu a NTC 

deoleo mañana/pasado tocará máximos y luego baja un poco, para sobre el 16 llegar a máximos de estos días. Quizás en esa bajada de después entre


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR tiene pinta de irse a 0,70



Pues, de confirmarse en el gráfico semanal, empieza tendencia bajista para el valor.




ane agurain dijo:


> y tu a NTC











ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo mañana/pasado tocará máximos y luego baja



Dios te oiga y que mañana o pasado toque los 8€ :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Thaiel (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR tiene pinta de irse a 0,70
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 03:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Si NTC pierde el 0,28 se va del tirón a 0,26....aunque esta aguantando el 0,28 las últimas andanadas.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

el cuidador lo tiene en 0.284

edito: tecnocom de -5% a -0,8% ::::


----------



## venecia (10 Dic 2013)

yo tb contento con mis gamesas jejje aunque ayer acojonao....el benito y mojardin que se estiren que queremos jamon y marisco pa navidaa


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Incertidumbre en la plantilla de Solaria en Puertollano | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano


Estos de Solaria deben nominas de octubre y noviembre, por falta de liquidez, o esperaban cobrar algo y no se han cumplido los plazos o están forzando que le suelten la ayuda de 5 millones de euros para que les ingresen ya, porque si CIERRAN O DESPIDEN pueden dejar a la zona muy tocada.


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Dic 2013)

Menuda caña le estan dando a las prisas, mi 12% arriba ha caido hasta un 4%  Si es que es recomendarlo depeche y hundirse xD

Edit: Para que veais que no es coña xD


----------



## itaka (10 Dic 2013)

nadie sigue con las codere ??, por cierto sigue Depeche recomendando codere ?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2013)

Yo sigo con las codere. Me quedo hasta que quiebre o llegue a 3€

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Menuda caña le estan dando a las prisas, mi 12% arriba ha caido hasta un 4%  Si es que es recomendarlo depeche y hundirse xD
> 
> Edit: Para que veais que no es coña xD



Mejor lo mio entro en dia y abajo, entro en Solaria y también para abajo.


----------



## itaka (10 Dic 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo sigo con las codere. Me quedo hasta que quiebre o llegue a 3€
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



ese es tb mi planteamiento, ya de perdidos, no queda otra, esperar, me quedan 1000 acciones. que bueno a las malas espero vender el año que viene para compensar "plusvalias"..


----------



## morfheo (10 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ese es tb mi planteamiento, ya de perdidos, no queda otra, esperar, me quedan 1000 acciones. que bueno a las malas espero vender el año que viene para compensar "plusvalias"..



Yo también llevo unas pocas y mi planteamiento es el mismo que el tuyo, veremos que pasa la semana que viene.


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Así se forra Blackstone con la quiebra de Codere - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## Geyperman (10 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Menuda caña le estan dando a las prisas, mi 12% arriba ha caido hasta un 4%  Si es que es recomendarlo depeche y hundirse xD



Caña es algo.:

Copiaré mil veces... 
Subiré los Stops para asegurar ganancias.
Subiré los Stops para asegurar ganancias
Subiré los Stops para asegurar ganancias
Subiré los Stops para asegurar ganancias
:ouch:

Es que no aprendo coño:

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 15:59 ----------

La refinanciación aprobada asegura el futuro del grupo Prisa


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (10 Dic 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Yo también llevo unas pocas y mi planteamiento es el mismo que el tuyo, veremos que pasa la semana que viene.



Ídem 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (10 Dic 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Yo también llevo unas pocas y mi planteamiento es el mismo que el tuyo, veremos que pasa la semana que viene.



que pasa la semana que viene ??

la verdad que aunque pienso aguantarlas jode todo los putos días bajando .


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Pues que la empresa tiende de un hilo para una suspensión de pagos ya que tiene que afrontar obligaciones.


----------



## santaclaus (10 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> nadie sigue con las codere ??, por cierto sigue Depeche recomendando codere ?



Por supuesto que seguimos en este barco, mi elección es simple o se hunde o me lleva a puerto.

Tenemos en ciernes otro momento clave, veremos si consigue refinanciar la deuda y coge un poco de aire. O........... trata de vender algún activo para salir del atolladero. O............ the end??????????

Un saludo y que no falte la ilusión


----------



## itaka (10 Dic 2013)

hoy a llegado a estar a 1.15, el mínimo de cotización, solo antes de la gran subida llego a estar una vez a ese precio.


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> hoy a llegado a estar a 1.15, el mínimo de cotización, solo antes de la gran subida llego a estar una vez a ese precio.



El mínimo histórico esta en 1,03 aunque no llego a cerrar en ese precio. Ha cerrado por debajo de 1,18 que si es un nuevo mínimo en cierre.

Mi apuesta es verla por menos de 1 €.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Dic 2013)

Yo sigo confiando en los Tubos Reunidos. EN el grafico veo claro que pese a los vaivenes y el nerviosismo del gacelerio, las manos fuertes no sueltan una acción desde el 12 de septiembre (brutal espejo a finales de noviembre y otro arreón fuerte ahora). Koncorde y Vigía llevan dias dentro. Momentum y MM alcistas...

OHL --> Cambio de tendencia y espejo en Koncorde,


----------



## Robopoli (10 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Incertidumbre en la plantilla de Solaria en Puertollano | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano
> 
> 
> Estos de Solaria deben nominas de octubre y noviembre, por falta de liquidez, o esperaban cobrar algo y no se han cumplido los plazos o están forzando que le suelten la ayuda de 5 millones de euros para que les ingresen ya, porque si CIERRAN O DESPIDEN pueden dejar a la zona muy tocada.



Ya lo dije hace tiempo que tuve que ir al lado de las oficinas de Solaria en Octubre y la situación era bastante lamentable. No era sólo Solaria si no que todo el polígono está levantado en armas, la peña manifestándose y a la gresca con todo el que pasaba por allí. 
Me pareció la versión castellana de Detroit, en serio.
Después de todas las que nos hemos llevado no se como os seguís atreviendo a meteros en estos chicharros al borde de la quiebra. 
Son una fosa común de gacelas.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Dic 2013)

Solaria tiene pinta de irse a buscar la MM200 al 0,69...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Solaria tiene pinta de irse a buscar la MM200 al 0,69...



con un poco de tiempo será en 0,70 esa media ::


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> con un poco de tiempo será en 0,70 esa media ::



Depende de la velocidad de la bajada. ::


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> con un poco de tiempo será en 0,70 esa media ::



Te acuerdas un mensaje de ayer que me comentamos que para entrar en 0,70 aun me quedaba esperar un tiempo entro valores.

Nos jugamos unos Bitcoin a que antes de acabar el mes entramos en el valor.

Sinceramente yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes concretamente hace un año, que a finales de Diciembre por parte de la empresa nos pagase tres nominas, yo era el que mas tranquilo estaba de la empresa ( unas 40 empleados ), No debia nada a nadie y por ello entiendo Que los pepitos de Solaria estan bastante alterados, son meses complicados Navidades y todo lo que conlleva.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Te acuerdas un mensaje de ayer que me comentamos que para entrar en 0,70 aun me quedaba esperar un tiempo entro valores.
> 
> Nos jugamos unos Bitcoin a que antes de acabar el mes entramos en el valor.
> 
> Sinceramente yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes concretamente hace un año, que a finales de Diciembre por parte de la empresa nos pagase tres nominas, yo era el que mas tranquilo estaba de la empresa ( unas 40 empleados ), No debia nada a nadie y por ello entiendo Que los pepitos de Solaria estan bastante alterados, son meses complicados Navidades y todo lo que conlleva.



antes de finalizar el mes son 20 días! eso es mucho tiempo!



cómo véis atresmedia y abengoa para entrar unos días?


----------



## venecia (10 Dic 2013)

atresmedia tengo intencio de entrar cuando suelte gamesas.... se ve con potencial


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> antes de finalizar el mes son 20 días! eso es mucho tiempo!
> 
> 
> 
> cómo véis atresmedia y abengoa para entrar unos días?



¿Sigues dentro de CDR?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

mañana es el dia para salirse. como mucho pasado


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana es el dia para salirse. como mucho pasado



Osea que no esperas ninguna noticia como la refinanciación o el pago de la deuda... por algo en particular?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

yo no miro fundamentales. aunque me ha pillado uno dentro.

grrr


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana es el dia para salirse. como mucho pasado



Mañana ? llevamos un monton de tiempo para salirse, los que estén dentro todavía, de perdidos al rio ,cara o cruz :bla: , mucha suerte!


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Dic 2013)

Anne creo que lo dice por las onditas que va haciendo, mañana en teoria tendria que subir un poquito, donde vendes lo mas alto posible y luego bajar mas abajo de lo que lo ha hecho hoy.


----------



## venecia (11 Dic 2013)

coñee se subieron a 1 cohete las gamesas... parece que les va a sentar bien entrar al ibex jeje...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Dic 2013)

http://moneymorning.com/2013/12/10/...-derivatives-for-fun-and-profit/#.UqhjIni9K0c

No lo he leído entero porque estoy en el móvil pero os lo pego por si fuera interesante.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sebasesco (11 Dic 2013)

santaclaus dijo:


> Por supuesto que seguimos en este barco, mi elección es simple o se hunde o me lleva a puerto.
> 
> Tenemos en ciernes otro momento clave, veremos si consigue refinanciar la deuda y coge un poco de aire. O........... trata de vender algún activo para salir del atolladero. O............ the end??????????
> 
> Un saludo y que no falte la ilusión



Pienso lo mismo. Como gato que se agarra a las cortinas, o doy de comer a los peces, o bajo en puerto banús más chulo que un ocho. NO HAY MÁS OPCIÓN!!! :8:


----------



## venecia (11 Dic 2013)

veis al ibex bajando a 9080 como dice el tupeche en su foro??


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> veis al ibex bajando a 9080 como dice el tupeche en su foro??



Si lo dice tupeche yo digo que lo contrario. El tiene un sistema depuradisimo y fiable....para equivocarse.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> veis al ibex bajando a 9080 como dice el tupeche en su foro??



yo lo dije hace 1 semana


esto quiere decir que tengo que cambiar de sistema corriendo!! ::

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 13:25 ----------

que mala pinta deoleo-faes en indicadores


----------



## venecia (11 Dic 2013)

depeche #8 Publicado : hace 17 horas
Sigo pensando que el Ibex seguirá cayendo, y sigo viendo los 9.085 puntos como nivel de soporte en el cual rebotará.
También sigo pensando que este nivel de mínimos lo hará este viernes.

jaajajaj el viernes dice el tio ....hablaba que era comentando con mas brokers....


----------



## creative (11 Dic 2013)

Has salido de Codere ya? Yo voy aguantar en Solaria a la espera de noticias.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 20:36 ----------




venecia dijo:


> depeche #8 Publicado : hace 17 horas
> Sigo pensando que el Ibex seguirá cayendo, y sigo viendo los 9.085 puntos como nivel de soporte en el cual rebotará.
> También sigo pensando que este nivel de mínimos lo hará este viernes.
> p
> jaajajaj el viernes dice el tio ....hablaba que era comentando con mas brokers....



Pues segun Depeche, mañana Solaria va " parriba" por la teoria de la escuadra y el cartabon, bajo mi opinion la cotizacion se ira desangrando hasta que salga una noticia positiva finalizacion de Erte por carga de trabajo, venta de algun activo o nueva firma de contrato.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 20:47 ----------

Buena noticia para CODERE si sabe coger la iniciativa, sino puede ser una puntilla mas.

A partir del próximo mes se podrá apostar en los bares - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

sigo en codere, total, es poca pasta

mañana tocamos mínimos en varios días. que nos os barran, que igual vamos al 1.08

o 1.03


yo voy a dejar una orden en el 1.08 para entrar con el mismo poco y pillar por si acaso para compensar esta pérdida


juro que no lo hago más


----------



## Robopoli (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigo en codere, total, es poca pasta
> 
> mañana tocamos mínimos en varios días. que nos os barran, que igual vamos al 1.08
> 
> ...



Vas a cargar más coderes mañana?? 
Pero que tiene la bicha esta que al final todos acabamos haciendo lo mismo :ouch:
Suerte mañana!


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

precios para entrar hoy, si la cosa se tuerce en el ibex:

bankia 0.987
cdr 1,08
ercros 0,474 (este fijo que cae)
prisa 0.335

y ntc, que está en el límite del rebote o pedocaca: a ver si coge y rompe el banderín, hay que afinar mucho para recuperar la pasta palmada con codere


----------



## moisty70 (12 Dic 2013)

depocho sobre solaria ayer:

"No va a perder este soporte, ME JUEGO MI REPUTACIÓN Y MI CREDIBILIDAD a que no va a perder este soporte, ya veréis.
Mañana va a rebotar, y quizá con fuerza.
Ha cerrado justo en la línea de tendencia, había calculado mal la línea, y también ha cerrado justo en el nivel de retroceso de Fibonacci.
No fallaré con esta predicción, ya veréis."

¿REPUTACION? Vamos, que no se juega nada.


----------



## decloban (12 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> depocho sobre solaria ayer:
> 
> "No va a perder este soporte, ME JUEGO MI REPUTACIÓN Y MI CREDIBILIDAD a que no va a perder este soporte, ya veréis.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

SLR 0,69-0,70 el 16 de diciembre


----------



## Kamui (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR 0,69-0,70 el 16 de diciembre



Te da entrada ese día o es mejor ni tocarla hasta que se aclare un poco?

Otra cosa Ane, con respecto a Codere. Está claro que las próximas subidas o bajadas irán sujetas a lo que pase con la deuda. Qué te dan los indicadores que utilizas sobre la entrada de manos fuertes?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Te da entrada ese día o es mejor ni tocarla hasta que se aclare un poco?
> 
> Otra cosa Ane, con respecto a Codere. Está claro que las próximas subidas o bajadas irán sujetas a lo que pase con la deuda. Qué te dan los indicadores que utilizas sobre la entrada de manos fuertes?




no da entrada, me da mínimo para ese día.
las manos fuertes pasan de codere



ercros -5% de golpe
está en el fibo de más abajo de la proyección de caída, clavado clavado 0,457

tiene que remontar desde ahí, es una BUENA oportunidad para sacar intradia un 5%



el cuidador de NTC y Ercros yo creo que es el mismo, porque opera igual


----------



## Kamui (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no da entrada, me da mínimo para ese día.
> las manos fuertes pasan de codere
> 
> 
> ...



Cofiesa pues, qué te hizo entrar en Codere? 

Te gusta el riesgo en el fondo eh?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

1- tenía colchón
2- el timming falla mucho con CDR

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 03:26 ----------

por cierto, solaria 0,715

depeche, estás fallando


edito más:
ercros rebotando un 2%, parece que el soporte ese puede funcionar

y BIO en 0,625 desde los 0,74 que viene

y FRS a 0,37



CHICHARROS A LA PLANCHA HOY


----------



## decloban (12 Dic 2013)

Y Tecnocom, ¿es que nadie piensa en Tecnocom?

Nada, esta semana, tanto SLR como TEC empiezan la tendencia bajista (a falta de ver como cierran la semana), adiós MM30


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

y todos los demás chicharros que pululamos
ECR de 0.457 a 0.473 en media hora (+4%) y yo sin pasta para haber trincado abajo
cachis


----------



## decloban (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y todos los demás chicharros que pululamos
> ECR de 0.457 a 0.473 en media hora (+4%) y yo sin pasta para haber trincado abajo
> cachis



Por cierto, ayer pise el freno para que subiese a OLE si no lo aprovecho es problema suyo ya no le espero mas :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer pise el freno para que subiese a OLE si no lo aprovecho es problema suyo ya no le espero mas :XX:



en 0.41 igual me espera si el hvei cae un poquito más


estoy cubierto de chicharros ahora mismo, o vendo alguno o o entro


----------



## decloban (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy cubierto de chicharros ahora mismo, o vendo alguno o o entro



Hombre no me compare CDR con OLE 


Por ahora ya estoy mirando esto para auto regalarme


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

si no es amarillo no cuenta


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

cómo va SLR?


----------



## mfernama (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cómo va SLR?



Despeñandose poquito a poquito, mañana probará los 0.69 y de perderlos a los 0.53, una pena porque realmente pensé que llegarían a superar el euro hace unos meses, pero la de tortas que se daba cada vez que llegaba a los 0,9 ya mostró que no sería fácil, seguro que en el futuro sino quiebra da buenas oportunidades chicharriles de nuevo...tupeche la lleva en cartera ::

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 23:04 ----------

Me recuerda mucho a CDR...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Así se forra Blackstone con la quiebra de Codere - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## moisty70 (13 Dic 2013)

Toco el eurito

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 09:20 ----------

ojito el gurupeche "Buenas madrugadas, disculpad mi ausencia durante todo el día, he tenido un dia muy ajetreado con el tema de Forex, ha sido un día duro, muchas horas tradeando, me pilló la bajada de la plata con el pie cambiado, y he tenido que emplearme a fondo hasta ahora, que acabo de terminar y he podido arreglar el desaguisado, que mal día he pasado.
Respecto al tema de Codere, deciros que sigo muy tranquilo, no se si recordáis que en Septiembre pasó lo mismo que ahora, esa noticia ya está descontada, por lo que pienso que se va a acoger como una noticia positiva, mañana no os extrañéis si vemos una buena subida.
Dudo que se pierda el super soporte de 1,12 euros, es más, me inclino a pensar que va a abrir con gap al alza de preapertura.
Algo gordo se cuece, ahora tienen 1 mes más para hacer sus cosas, supongo que empezarán a subir la acción y cuando ya hayan subido la acción hasta donde quieren saldrá la noticia gorda.
Si estoy en lo cierto, hoy se ha terminado nuestra agonía con Codere, creo que los próximos días va a predominar el verde.
Buenas noches, y tranquilidad, *sigo pensando que Codere llegará a 2,50 euros a final de año*."


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

vertice360..... 


nota. stop saltado en 1,10
creo que un -11%


lo normal por aquí no?


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Toco el eurito
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 09:20 ----------
> 
> ...




Increible!!! :8:

Vaya tela las recomendaciones del campeón (Vertice, Solaria, Codere....)


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

cdr está haciendo la misma vela del 20.nov

si no pierde el euro hasta es posible que...


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cdr está haciendo la misma vela del 20.nov
> 
> si no pierde el euro hasta es posible que...



Cuéntanos más, que igual me animo y todo.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cdr está haciendo la misma vela del 20.nov
> 
> si no pierde el euro hasta es posible que...



Ya lo ha perdido....

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:00 ----------

Moisty...cuéntanos más de Depeche. Lo estarán poniendo fino en su foro, no???


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Toco el eurito
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 09:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo es que le voy a meter cortos a todo lo que recomiende. Lo digo en serio. Creo que se puede hacer mucho dinero 

Sobre Codere no se si habéis visto esta noticia:

Codere no pagar los intereses de una emisin de deuda y se acoge a un perodo de gracia de 30 das - Expansion.com


> 12/12/2013 EUROPA_PRESS MADRID, 12 (EUROPA PRESS) La compañía de juego Codere no abonará los intereses correspondientes a una emisión de deuda que debía satisfacer el próximo 15 de diciembre, y se acogerá a un período de gracia de 30 días previsto en los términos y condiciones de este instrumento financiero. En concreto, Codere informó a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) de que ha acordado no dotar a Codere Finance Luxemburg con los fondos necesarios para pagar el 15 de diciembre los intereses de una emisión de bonos en euros. Las acciones de Codere registraron este jueves una caída del 1,75% en la Bolsa de Madrid, con lo que mañana viernes iniciarán la negociación a un precio de 1,12 euros por título. Codere no pagará los intereses de una emisión de deuda y se acoge a un período de gracia de 30 días - Expansion.com Codere no pagará los intereses de una emisión de deuda y se acoge a un período de gracia de 30 días - Expansion.com
> 
> Codere no pagará los intereses de una emisión de deuda y se acoge a un período de gracia de 30 días - Expansion.com



Obviamente es mala de cojones pero tiene 30 días de gracia y quién sabe...
Quizás merezca la pena meter algo el día 29 del plazo, rezar unas oraciones y si salta trincar beneficios y a otra cosa. 
Por otro lado seguro que hay otras formas menos kamikaze de sacar algo de rentabilidad...


----------



## moisty70 (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Ya lo ha perdido....
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:00 ----------
> 
> Moisty...cuéntanos más de Depeche. Lo estarán poniendo fino en su foro, no???



Que va. No le dicen nada, debe ser que no quieren que les eche del foro.

Pero vamos, a esa afirmación de 2,5 a final de año lo mínimo es un "Y yo me cago en tu puta madre. Por cierto, ¿cuando es tu siguiente curso presencial?"


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Que va. No le dicen nada, debe ser que no quieren que les eche del foro.
> 
> Pero vamos, a esa afirmación de 2,5 a final de año lo mínimo es un "Y yo me cago en tu puta madre. Por cierto, ¿cuando es tu siguiente curso presencial?"



Jajajaja. Menudo sainete.

Como dice Robopoli, en cuanto recomiende algo...a ponerse corto hasta las cejas!!!.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

0,98 en estos momentos... joder


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

:O 0.98€ al final me veo dentro otra vez  voy pillando un poco de liquided por si acaso, menudo mes le espera a codere, como hagan el mismo chanchullo que la otra vez, algo por lo que todavia le estan dando cera fuera de España, puede ser apoteosico xD

Yo de momento me espero atento a la cotizacion a ver hasta donde llega hacia abajo para decidir cuanto meto. Lo siento por los que sigais dentro  con precios de compra altos


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

0,96€ ......


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

0.95€ ahora.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:10 ----------

0.93€ en picado va

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:12 ----------

0.91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

La empresa es una M pinchado en un palo en estos momentos...con una deuda monstruosa y unas pérdidas cada vez mayores. Ni Eurovegas ni leches.
Yo no meto un céntimo en ésta.....el que tenga webs, que lo haga.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:13 ----------

0,91 € y bajando....


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Están saltando todos los stop loss. 0,91€
Yo no se pero quizás la mejor estrategia sería esperar al final de la jornada, a ver si remonta algo y salir escopetado.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Están saltando todos los stop loss. 0,91€
> Yo no se pero quizás la mejor estrategia sería esperar al final de la jornada, a ver si remonta algo y salir escopetado.



Hasta donde podria bajar? me refiero a nivel de soportes, si es que hay alguno.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Supongo que aquí poco funcionan ya los soportes....pero perdido el 0,97 - 1 €, nos vamos a 0,60 €??


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

técnicamente por poryección de la caida me da 0,71



lo que no sé si tiene sentido ahora el AT


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Parece que esta haciendo un poco de suelo en 0.91€, sube ahora a0.94 con 500 titulos. Quien ha sido? xD

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:18 ----------

0.91 de nuevo


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Parece que esta haciendo un poco de suelo en 0.91€, sube ahora a0.94 con 500 titulos. Quien ha sido? xD



Confiesa que has sido tú


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Está en mínimos históricos... Aquí ni técnico ni nada... 
La cantidad de palma pasta en Codere es directamente proporcional a lo que tardes en darte cuenta de que está manipuladísimo y abocado a la quiebra.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Confiesa que has sido tú



Pues estaba pensando en meter 500 €, no te lo voy a negar, pero me estoy decantando mas por 100€ por si hay que ir promdiando en sucesivos dias xD


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Confiesa que has sido tú



Yo es que no he dudado por un momento


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

si unimos los 3 velotes de minimos tras el depechazo, tenemos una linea de soporte, veis?


y pasa por 0.91

sería el minimo, oportunidad para valientes  de entrar

perderlo es 0,71-0,72


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

madre mia como esta la cosa, si antes la seguia de muy cerca para volver a entrar ahora aun mas, lo siento mucho por lo k aun siguen pero puede darse una buena aopurtunidad sino llega quebrar

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:23 ----------

joerrr me estais tentando de entrar ami tambien ya


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> si unimos los 3 velotes de minimos tras el depechazo, tenemos una linea de soporte, veis?
> 
> 
> y pasa por 0.91
> ...



Desde luego que hay lucha en ese precio...a ver quién sale ganando. Aunque los cortos tienen mucha munición.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:25 ----------




lio555 dijo:


> madre mia como esta la cosa, si antes la seguia de muy cerca para volver a entrar ahora aun mas, lo siento mucho por lo k aun siguen pero puede darse una buena aopurtunidad sino llega quebrar
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:23 ----------
> 
> joerrr me estais tentando de entrar ami tambien ya




Desde luego que somos masocas...con lo escaldados que hemos salido algunos.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> joerrr me estais tentando de entrar ami tambien ya




No tenéis remedio :ouch:


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Hay mucho volumen y alguien está comprando.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Pues me esta costando resistirme la verdad


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

me he inventado un fibo para hacerlo coincidir con niveles anteriores, y esto me sale:








aunque la línea del canalón, la superior está mal puesta, el inicio tiene que ir en la corrección del depechazo


----------



## mpbk (13 Dic 2013)

aún estáis con esta?

ya dije que not touch


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> aún estáis con esta?
> 
> ya dije que not touch



Alguno tiene la mecha corta...y con las balas apuntito de disparar. )

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:44 ----------

Alguien tiene agencias???. El volumen es bestial.


----------



## Kuiber (13 Dic 2013)

Seguro que soy el que más pierde de todos. Cuando alguno decía quien compra y mostraba las compras desde la caixa eramos nosostros.

Esto me descoloca. Es inexplicable que adoptando una medida suicida (préstamo a sabiendas de que era impagable) no actuaran al respecto en los seis meses siguientes. 

Rechazaron la venta de activos en Uruguay buscando la venta Argentina, pero al final ni una ni otra y la situación es la que es.

Una empresa que debe en torno a 1100 millones y tiene activos (vendibles y rentables) por valor de más de 2000 no debería llegar nunca a esta situación. Si a esto le añadimos que la familia que controla la empresa cuenta con una participación mayoritaria (y millonaria que pueden perder) y que se juegan responsabilidades penales (hace un año adquirieron activos en México por más de 300 millones y continuaron con la construcción de un casino en Uruguay con lo que el concurso sería culpable) resulta impresentable este pasotismo.

No vendí, pero si temblamos. Las pérdidas son imposibles de recuperar.


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No tenéis remedio :ouch:



La verdad que no, algunos nos va la marcha), eso sii entro no va ser ni con una decima parte de la anterior vez, algo hemos aprendido, poco pero algo si:fiufiu:

0,89


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

0.89!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:50 ----------

0.88!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Seguro que soy el que más pierde de todos. Cuando alguno decía quien compra y mostraba las compras desde la caixa eramos nosostros.
> 
> Esto me descoloca. Es inexplicable que adoptando una medida suicida (préstamo a sabiendas de que era impagable) no actuaran al respecto en los seis meses siguientes.
> 
> ...




Ánimo Kuiber....sólo es dinero.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

0.87................


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Está claro que quiere ganar a Vértice.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Esto se cae sin remedio....ni soportes ni leches.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:52 ----------

Depeche estará missing en su foro??


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Repuntamos un poquito a 0.91


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

El que se atreva con el intradía puede sacar algo hoy.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Espejismo, 0.88, seguimos perforando.


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

aunke dudo, una parte de mi( la cual deberia hacer caso pero ya veremos) esto va para rato y si no sale ninguna noticia buena ya habra tiempo para entrar no?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

nos han puesto el 0,91 a ver si entrabamos jojojo

por si alguien había visto el "canal" que he puesto

estos tiran con balas de plata... 0,71 ahora?


y más abajo aún, igual no hoy, pero vamos...

Así se forra Blackstone con la quiebra de Codere - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## sapoconcho (13 Dic 2013)

Yo creo que la clave está en si creemos que va a quebrar o no. Me parece que aquí hay mucho lío en juego porque la caída de hoy viene acompañada de la noticia de que Codere pide el periodo de gracia... nada que no haya hecho antes y que los profesionales (si hay alguno metido) tienen que tener descontado por coj....
Si no quiebra, igual da algún rebote para salvar un poco los muebles, por eso de la euforia. La putada es no saber las posiciones de CDS que habrá sobre cdr, esas sí que deben ser inmensas!!!


----------



## moisty70 (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Esto se cae sin remedio....ni soportes ni leches.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 10:52 ----------
> 
> Depeche estará missing en su foro??



"Si queréis que os de un buen consejo, no miréis la cotización hasta a partir de las 16 horas, os haréis un favor a vosotros mismos, yo soy de la opinión de que están sacudiendo las ramas del árbol, y que hay algo gordo en Codere, pero me puedo equivocar, yo creo que no me equivocaré. En ese caso me da igual lo que haga la cotización ahora, miraré la última hora de sesión y me las quedaré.
Una reflexión de sentido común: Cuando una empresa va a quebrar no lo va pregonando a los 4 vientos, lo hace y punto, y si puede sacar antes noticias positivas para intentar pillar a algún incauto lo hacen también. En el caso de Codere es como si nos estuvieran invitando a irnos, nos dicen:"Vendan sus acciones señores, que somos muy buenos, nos gusta cuidar a los pequeños inversores, nuestra empresa es una mierda que no puede pagar y se va a ir a tomar por culo a la quiebra".
Y nosostros no vamos a ser tan tontos de caer en su juego.
Espero que os ayude esta reflexión.
GO CODERE."


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

ya, mira bankia, vertice, pescanova, sps, etc---


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> "Si queréis que os de un buen consejo, no miréis la cotización hasta a partir de las 16 horas, os haréis un favor a vosotros mismos, yo soy de la opinión de que están sacudiendo las ramas del árbol, y que hay algo gordo en Codere, pero me puedo equivocar, yo creo que no me equivocaré. En ese caso me da igual lo que haga la cotización ahora, miraré la última hora de sesión y me las quedaré.
> Una reflexión de sentido común: Cuando una empresa va a quebrar no lo va pregonando a los 4 vientos, lo hace y punto, y si puede sacar antes noticias positivas para intentar pillar a algún incauto lo hacen también. En el caso de Codere es como si nos estuvieran invitando a irnos, nos dicen:"Vendan sus acciones señores, que somos muy buenos, nos gusta cuidar a los pequeños inversores, nuestra empresa es una mierda que no puede pagar y se va a ir a tomar por culo a la quiebra".
> Y nosostros no vamos a ser tan tontos de caer en su juego.
> Espero que os ayude esta reflexión.
> GO CODERE."




Quizás en una parte de su discurso estoy de acuerdo....pero el problema es que esto ya lo ha dicho en 2 €, en 1,70 €, en 1,50 €, en 1,20 €....etc. etc.....por lo tanto, se cae por su propio peso.

La cuestión es saber si sigue manteniendo su paquetito de 30.000 acciones que compró a bombo y platillo....porque estará perdiendo hasta la camisa.

Ahhh, no, que en IronFX lo recupera todo con creces.


----------



## decloban (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Hasta donde podria bajar? me refiero a nivel de soportes, si es que hay alguno.



Por debajo de 1,03€ no hay soportes conocidos y como dice el bueno de Stan por arriba no hay limite pero por debajo el valor de una acción puede llegar a 0.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

El volumen de hoy será tan apoteósico como el día de la gran subida


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

vamos a pensar en positivo, si no llega a saltar el stop hubiera palmado un 15% adicional


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

0.93, parece que coge mejor color.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Una duda existencial...que hacen los Benito y compañía????


----------



## Geyperman (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 0.93, parece que coge mejor color.



Ha pasado de negro a negro claro:´(


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 0.93, parece que coge mejor color.



Lo que he dicho antes, a intradía hoy se puede sacar algo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

las vegas sand rechazado


necesito compañeros de viaje, mirad ERC gráficamente. 
suelo doble 0,456 y fibo


----------



## Geyperman (13 Dic 2013)

El Gobierno rechaza las condiciones exigidas para instalar Eurovegas en Madrid - elEconomista.es


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Pues además del no pago "de momento" de los intereses de la deuda....ya sabemos de dónde viene la principal bajada. Los que estaban en el barco por Eurovegas, se están bajando.


----------



## sapoconcho (13 Dic 2013)

Esto me cuadra más, lo de la deuda ya estaba anunciado hace más de una semana.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Eurovegas igual me equivoco pero supongo que sera un tira y afloja. A ver que cuenta la empresa en el comunicado.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

eurovegas no
codere up


exigia el judio limitar las apuestas electronicas


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> las vegas sand rechazado
> 
> 
> necesito compañeros de viaje, mirad ERC gráficamente.
> suelo doble 0,456 y fibo



Lo de gráficamente lo dices porque los fundamentales están hechos un Cristo, no?


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> eurovegas no
> codere up
> 
> 
> exigia el judio limitar las apuestas electronicas



Sigo pensando que la bajada es por "simpatía" con lo de Vértice....y que se huele posible default.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Pues está fuerte en la zona esa de 0,91-0,94.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2013)

¿No os parece una ironía del destino que invertir en codere sea como meterle dinero a una tragaperras? )


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿No os parece una ironía del destino que invertir en codere sea como meterle dinero a una tragaperras? )



Como la vida misma!!


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿No os parece una ironía del destino que invertir en codere sea como meterle dinero a una tragaperras? )



 Hablando de tragaperras! Cómo ve tus GEO.PA?
Lo ves para meterse hoy al final de la sesión si levanta un poco el vuelo??


----------



## moisty70 (13 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿No os parece una ironía del destino que invertir en codere sea como meterle dinero a una tragaperras? )



¿Te refieres a que meter dinero a una tragaperras es dinero perdido?


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Cuidao que está rebotando y todo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Cuidao que está rebotando y todo.



en efecto


todas las constructoras a tomar por culo con esta noticia, y las inmobiliarias de medio pelo


solo sube CDR :XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en efecto
> 
> 
> todas las constructoras a tomar por culo con esta noticia, y las inmobiliarias de medio pelo
> ...



Hombre... tanto como subirrr.... esta a -15.18% hoy xD


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)




----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Se entiende que desde mínimos, oye que de 0,87 a 0,95 hay algo xD


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

sube desde 0.87
un 7% desde la noticia, casualidad?

recordemos que el hermano de montoro tiene muchos amigos-socios en codere


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sube desde 0.87
> un 7% desde la noticia, casualidad?
> 
> recordemos que el hermano de montoro tiene muchos amigos-socios en codere



Yo creo que está relajando osciladores...para seguir bajando!! ::


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

atacando minimos de nuevo 0,87:|


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Pues si, el gato ese y tal.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues si, el gato ese y tal.



Si es que lleva haciendo lo mismo desde el día del chupinazo


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que lleva haciendo lo mismo desde el día del chupinazo



Pero también ha tenido sus rebotes interesantes.


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que lleva haciendo lo mismo desde el día del chupinazo



las has clavado para bajo 0,86


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pero también ha tenido sus rebotes interesantes.



Kamui...que dicen tus conforeros del rastreador??. Estarán desconectados hasta la tarde como decía el gurú o están tirando chispas?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

robopoli dijo:


>



lo has clavado.


----------



## Geyperman (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Kamui...que dicen tus conforeros del rastreador??. Estarán desconectados hasta la tarde como decía el gurú o están tirando chispas?



Allí estamos así ::


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (13 Dic 2013)

Hoy no es día para estar desconectado... la pantalla puede más que tu voluntad.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Allí estamos así ::



Jajajaja...menos mal que tienes sentido del humor!!!. 

Vaya tela, que triste.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pero también ha tenido sus rebotes interesantes.



Si. Pero son rebotes de un 4% - 5%. 
Ahora yo echo la cuenta de la vieja que tanto me gusta:
Meto 3.000 y rebota un 5% que engancho perfectamente. Son 150€. 
De esos 150 quitale 14€ entre comisiones de compra y venta = 136€.
Llega montoro y te pega la mordida. Pongamos que un marginal de un 30% (136€ - 40,8€).
Resultado 95€... eso en el mejor de los casos después de haberte jugado 3.000 pavetes en el valor más chungo del mercado continuo. 
Creo que no compensa. Bueno a Montoro y al broker si


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

5000 titulos en verde y de vuelta al 0.9, parece que se resiste a seguir bajando.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Ya hombre robopoli, si fuera tan bueno lo haría, pensé que notaríais la ironía, pero si que es cierto que en algunos rebotes que ha tenido algunos días se ha podido sacar algo interesante.

La que me está asombrando hoy es Solaria.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ya hombre robopoli, si fuera tan bueno lo haría, pensé que notaríais la ironía, pero si que es cierto que en algunos rebotes que ha tenido algunos días se ha podido sacar algo interesante.
> 
> La que me está asombrando hoy es Solaria.



Pues es verdad. Con la que está cayendo a las que están en la cuerda floja de la quiebra - concurso, está aguantando bien, porque con el jaleo que tiene con el tema de las nóminas atrasadas y demás....


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Pues es verdad. Con la que está cayendo a las que están en la cuerda floja de la quiebra - concurso, está aguantando bien, porque con el jaleo que tiene con el tema de las nóminas atrasadas y demás....



Será también lo del gato?


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Será también lo del gato?



No creo....hay poco volumen y tiene más argumentos el sector. ::


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Preparen los tapones rectales. Parece que viene otra embestida ::

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 12:56 ----------

Por cierto parece que hoy va a alcanzar volúmenes muy parecidos a los del día del chupinazo.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Lo de Vértice también es de traca.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> No creo....hay poco volumen y tiene más argumentos el sector. ::



Creo que está sobre el volumen que lleva moviendo estos días, y qué argumentos tiene, si mientras no solucionen ciertas cosas no están muy allá? Aunque si las solucionan se puede poner muy interesante.

Aun así, hoy las vistas están en otra dirección.


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Creo que está sobre el volumen que lleva moviendo estos días, y qué argumentos tiene, si mientras no solucionen ciertas cosas no están muy allá? Aunque si las solucionan se puede poner muy interesante.
> 
> Aun así, hoy las vistas están en otra dirección.



Argumentos??. Pues como ganen los chinos el litigio, la UE se ponga firme con la manipulación del sector en España entre otras cosas, puede sentarle muy bien a ésta como a Fersa.

Ya como empresa, es verdad que está hecha unos zorros.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Argumentos??. Pues como ganen los chinos el litigio, la UE se ponga firme con la manipulación del sector en España entre otras cosas, puede sentarle muy bien a ésta como a Fersa.
> 
> Ya como empresa, es verdad que está hecha unos zorros.



A eso me refiero, que ahora mismo está hecha unos zorros, pero si soluciona lo que tiene puede estar con un precio de entrada realmente interesante, y lo que yo estoy esperando es lo de la UE.

Pero claro, si no los soluciona, no.


----------



## lio555 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Pero son rebotes de un 4% - 5%.
> Ahora yo echo la cuenta de la vieja que tanto me gusta:
> Meto 3.000 y rebota un 5% que engancho perfectamente. Son 150€.
> De esos 150 quitale 14€ entre comisiones de compra y venta = 136€.
> ...



k no aprendemos no?? y tu ??)


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> A eso me refiero, que ahora mismo está hecha unos zorros, pero si soluciona lo que tiene puede estar con un precio de entrada realmente interesante, y lo que yo estoy esperando es lo de la UE.
> 
> Pero claro, si no los soluciona, no.




Yo también estoy con un ojo puesto


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> k no aprendemos no?? y tu ??)



Puffff... en algún charco me meto todavía pero intento moderar mis impulsos ludopatas. Hace poco metí unas perrillas en Organovo pero yo que se... hay expectativas, tratan de vender algo, no se...si me apuras para el largo plazo puede ser una buena inversión.
De lo que me abstengo son de intradías y empresas al borde de la quiebra.
Ya tuve bastante con mis Coderes, Prisas y Vertices. 
Lo que yo no se es cómo no me pilló lo del SPS ::


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Puffff... en algún charco me meto todavía pero intento moderar mis impulsos ludopatas. Hace poco metí unas perrillas en Organovo pero yo que se... hay expectativas, tratan de vender algo, no se...si me apuras para el largo plazo puede ser una buena inversión.
> De lo que me abstengo son de intradías y empresas al borde de la quiebra.
> Ya tuve bastante con mis Coderes, Prisas y Vertices.
> Lo que yo no se es cómo no me pilló lo del SPS ::



se ve que ese dia no leiste las recomendaciones del gurú. :XX:


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> se ve que ese dia no leiste las recomendaciones del gurú. :XX:



Debe ser que me pilló el día tonto  
Por cierto, sigues en Quabit?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Debe ser que me pilló el día tonto
> Por cierto, sigues en Quabit?



Hasta el cuello, ya sabes que me va la marcha xD hoy con un bonito 8.9% en rojo. A ver si termina esta semana infernal xD


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

El IBEX cogiendo buen color.....los chicharros, de capa caida.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

De hecho tengo a la venta unas prisas con plusvalias para aprovechar y cargar alguna quabit mas a este precio.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Hasta el cuello, ya sabes que me va la marcha xD hoy con un bonito 8.9% en rojo. A ver si termina esta semana infernal xD



Te dejo dos de mis Greatest Hits por si te animas a cruzar el charco:

ESI ITT Educational Services, Inc. XNYS:ESI Stock Quote Price News (-20%)
SODA SodaStream International Ltd. XNAS:SODA Stock Quote Price News (-15.18%)

Las pillé para tenerlas un año pero parece que no acerté mucho con el timing ::


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te dejo dos de mis Greatest Hits por si te animas a cruzar el charco:
> 
> ESI ITT Educational Services, Inc. XNYS:ESI Stock Quote Price News (-20%)
> SODA SodaStream International Ltd. XNAS:SODA Stock Quote Price News (-15.18%)
> ...



Estare atento si pillo liquidez, pero creo que deberiamos montar un blog para aconsejar valores, asi la gente sabria donde no meterse xd


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estare atento si pillo liquidez, pero creo que deberiamos montar un blog para aconsejar valores, asi la gente sabria donde no meterse xd



concortosyaloloco.com y podríamos poner un chat para hablar en directo con el guru y sus virus


----------



## tikonenko (13 Dic 2013)

*dentro*

dentro a 0,87


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hablando de tragaperras! Cómo ve tus GEO.PA?
> Lo ves para meterse hoy al final de la sesión si levanta un poco el vuelo??



Ya me salí. 4 euretees por acción, en una semana, pa que más. Como te dije no estoy cómodo teniendo valores a largo ahora mismo. Si te soy sinceró entrar ahora mismo no lo veo descabellado. Pero con stops y poca carga, que el vol de esta acción no da para mucho .

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 13:44 ----------




moisty70 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a que meter dinero a una tragaperras es dinero perdido?



Si, algo así no?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

0.93 y dibujando rampa, a ver que hace.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te dejo dos de mis Greatest Hits por si te animas a cruzar el charco:
> 
> ESI ITT Educational Services, Inc. XNYS:ESI Stock Quote Price News (-20%)
> SODA SodaStream International Ltd. XNAS:SODA Stock Quote Price News (-15.18%)
> ...



Que le viste a itt?


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ya me salí. 4 euretees por acción, en una semana, pa que más. Como te dije no estoy cómodo teniendo valores a largo ahora mismo. Si te soy sinceró entrar ahora mismo no lo veo descabellado. Pero con stops y poca carga, que el vol de esta acción no da para mucho .
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 13:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues si que le has sacado un buen pellizco  
Yo voy a confesar... Entré a 12,19€ y hoy le he metido un stop a 13,30€ que espero, deseo, rezo que no toque porque me jodería enormemente viendo la pinta que tiene el valor. 
Si no me toca el stop lo iré subiendo progresivamente y espero aguantarlas algún tiempo más. 
Por supuesto queda usted hinbitado a unas cañas cuando todo esto acabe por el soplo 

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 13:58 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que le viste a itt?



Pues básicamente precio, ROA y mejora del flujo de caja para este año. 
Si te soy sincero no se si lo volvería a hacer. Me he dado cuenta de que es un sector un poco complicado con una barrera de entrada muy baja.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Dic 2013)

Alguien acaba de meter 39500 titulos en verde, sube a 0.95


----------



## mpbk (13 Dic 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Alguien acaba de meter 39500 titulos en verde, sube a 0.95



e sido yo ))


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues si que le has sacado un buen pellizco
> Yo voy a confesar... Entré a 12,19€ y hoy le he metido un stop a 13,30€ que espero, deseo, rezo que no toque porque me jodería enormemente viendo la pinta que tiene el valor.
> Si no me toca el stop lo iré subiendo progresivamente y espero aguantarlas algún tiempo más.
> Por supuesto queda usted hinbitado a unas cañas cuando todo esto acabe por el soplo
> ...



Buena jugada con goe. Si las aguanta un poco acabara ganando más dinero que yo  acepto esas Cañas...


----------



## mpbk (13 Dic 2013)

va a 0.76.................


----------



## Kuiber (13 Dic 2013)

Seguimos conprando, pero cada vez más sorprendidos con la actuación de los dirigentes.

Inexplicable la pérdida de valor de su patrimonio por falta de actuación (igual obtienen beneficio por otra parte...)

Como dicen por aquí: "ou vai ou racha"

En nuestro caso nos jugamos más que dinero.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Es posible algún movimiento interesante para el próximo día si mantiene el nivel de 0,91?


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Seguimos conprando, pero cada vez más sorprendidos con la actuación de los dirigentes.
> 
> Inexplicable la pérdida de valor de su patrimonio por falta de actuación (igual obtienen beneficio por otra parte...)
> 
> ...



Seguís comprando????:8:

Suerte!!!


----------



## Rabo2comunal (13 Dic 2013)

Me estoy pensando meter una orden a 0,80 a ver que pasa.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Dic 2013)

Sin ánimo de guarrear el hilo:
Me está dejando acojonado hoy GOE.PA
He vuelto a cargar. Esperemos que no se cumpla la máxima de este nuestro querido hilo y me pandoricen ipso facto 
Sugiero que le echéis un ojo sobre todo ahora que he duplicado exposición.
Lo está haciendo de libro


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

Ha pasado de 0,87 a 0,97. Se le podía haber sacado algo interesante de haber hecho intradía cuando ha tocado mínimos.


----------



## decloban (13 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ha pasado de 0,87 a 0,97. Se le podía haber sacado algo interesante de haber hecho intradía cuando ha tocado mínimos.



¿Y como ibas a saber que el mínimo era 0,87? Ahora mismo no hay resistencia conocida una vez traspasado el euro.

Son ganas de complicarse meterse en el valor.


----------



## Kamui (13 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y como ibas a saber que el mínimo era 0,87? Ahora mismo no hay resistencia conocida una vez traspasado el euro.
> 
> Son ganas de complicarse meterse en el valor.



Está claro que si lo hubiera visto claro lo hubiera hecho, pero lo he pensado. Ha tocado varias veces el 0,87 y ha rebotado, e incluso ese ni siquiera ha sido el mínimo.

Si me quisiera haber hecho el valiente os hubiera contado la aventura.


----------



## 1965 (13 Dic 2013)

Pues yo me dejé 400 acciones después de la debacle y hoy las he aumentado hasta mil. Si va mal, pensaré que me han quitado la extra. Ya, ya, podía haber ido al casino, pero esto es más cómodo :XX:


----------



## Geme (13 Dic 2013)

CODERE RELOAD. No perderse el Video

Video: Blackstone & Codere - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 12/04/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

Blog:
*Así se forra Blackstone con la quiebra de Codere*

Menudas buenas practicas!


----------



## itaka (14 Dic 2013)

por cierto nadie tiene AMper en cartera ?? pq el viernes se pego una hostia tb espectacular, -14.40% , alguien ve con posibilidades a Amper ??


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> por cierto nadie tiene AMper en cartera ?? pq el viernes se pego una hostia tb espectacular, -14.40% , alguien ve con posibilidades a Amper ??



en el hilo del hve, hisho comentó.

y alguien más. los huevos de corbata y preparado para cuqlquier cosa


----------



## InsiderFX (14 Dic 2013)

Yo estoy en Ezentis. Si interesa cuento de que va la vaina con argumentos y datos. Hay buen potencial de revalorizacion durante 2014, nada de pelotazos Codere style.


----------



## Kamui (14 Dic 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo estoy en Ezentis. Si interesa cuento de que va la vaina con argumentos y datos. Hay buen potencial de revalorizacion durante 2014, nada de pelotazos Codere style.



Ezentis ha tenido una revalorización interesante, pero se decía que habían calentado el valor, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Geyperman (14 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> por cierto nadie tiene AMper en cartera ?? pq el viernes se pego una hostia tb espectacular, -14.40% , alguien ve con posibilidades a Amper ??



Yo llevo Amper. Y bien jodido, por no asegurar ganancias y no haber apretado una tecla el viernes ahora toca apretar el culo. El lunes stop y si sigue bajando a la calle y a otra cosa.:


----------



## control de riesgo (14 Dic 2013)

El que tiene potencial es Lapolla Industries jajajaja.

Gráfico de acciones de LAPOLLA INDUSTRIES | LPAD Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Sobre todo si se fusiona con Pfizer jajaja,un saludo.


----------



## Kuiber (14 Dic 2013)

Mi otro valor con un elevado porcentaje en cartera es Lingotes especiales. Uno de los valores de menor capitalización (MAB aparte) y que es todo lo contrario de Codere.

Ninguno le ha echado un ojo?? Está mejorando mucho, lleva tiempo con buena subida, ha incrementado volumen y vuelve el beneficio y el dividendo. Nuestra rentabilidad es muy buena.

Codere de entrar en concurso será el primer caso que no hace antes ni un ERE ni un descuelgue salarial (tiene 20.000 empleados) ni vende activos. Aquí está pasando algo muy raro (entre otras cosas que sus dueños no intenten salvar su patrimonio).


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Dic 2013)

Kuiber dijo:


> Mi otro valor con un elevado porcentaje en cartera es Lingotes especiales. Uno de los valores de menor capitalización (MAB aparte) y que es todo lo contrario de Codere.
> 
> Ninguno le ha echado un ojo?? Está mejorando mucho, lleva tiempo con buena subida, ha incrementado volumen y vuelve el beneficio y el dividendo. *Nuestra* rentabilidad es muy buena.
> 
> Codere de entrar en concurso será el primer caso que no hace antes ni un ERE ni un descuelgue salarial (tiene 20.000 empleados) ni vende activos. Aquí está pasando algo muy raro (entre otras cosas que sus dueños no intenten salvar su patrimonio).



Pocos mensajes mas ese "nuestra"..., ya está todo dicho


----------



## Kuiber (15 Dic 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pocos mensajes mas ese "nuestra"..., ya está todo dicho



Primero me confundisteis con vuestro "gurú" y ahora me tomais por un caza inversores. Pues sí, pocos mensajes. Los cazainversores se pasan el día en el foro, entran en varios hilos, los incian con encabezamientos del estilo "un valor que me está dando señal de fuerte compra", cuelgan gráficos y hacen recomendaciones usando expresiones del tipo: "lo vamos a petar", "a por el BMW",...

Me dedico al derecho, soy socio de una consultora y gestionamos diferentes inversiones (todas de los socios). Todos los años creamos nuestra cartera de valores para el año siguiente. Mi apuesta fue Codere (siguiendo un criterio parecido al que hizo la recomendación) entramos a 1,65 y seguimos acumulando en las bajadas (las dos semanas posteriores a la entrada bajó todos los días). Un compañero me habló de este foro y a inicios de noviembre me pasé por aquí.

El primer día puse nuestra cartera del continúo: NH (como valor principal estando incluso en derivados), Codere, Lingotes especiales y Cie automotive. Nos basamos en análisis fundamental y en el precio (tenemos con carácter residual en Prisa y Bankia y en el IBEX más fuerte BME e Indra).

Estamos vinculados al negocio del juego y nos consta que (salvo que algo se nos escape) Codere paga al día a sus proveedores, sus activos valen más que su deuda, son rentables y vendibles fácilmente por separado. Esto y la medida suicida de endeudarse a corto plazo para pagar deudas nos hizo pensar que la solución estaba próxima. 

Codere sin Argentina sería una empresa si deuda y con un beneficio de 50 millones y las cotizadas con esos números valen entre 7 y 11 euros. Era la ganga del mercado.

Como dige, arriesgamos más que dinero. Vender ahora o que se suspenda la cotización supone cerrar el ejercicio contable en pérdidas y todos los proyectos carecerían de la imprescindible financiación.

Pregunto por Lingotes porque entramos a 2´70 y ahora cotiza a 3´15 (cobramos un dividendo) el viernes subió un 5% y los analistas (BNP) se fijaron en ella definiéndola como un valor preparado para despegar.

Lo nuestro en Codere es un drama (supongo que a muchos les pasa lo mismo), sigo convencido de que saldrá adelante y que será buena inversión (su facturación, beneficio operativo, diversificación geográfica,... no son propios de una empresa que entre en concurso), pero por primera vez estamos temblando y nos saca el sueño. Lingotes es el único valor en beneficio y en cierto modo nuestra esperanza de compensar.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 22:20 ----------

No entiendo qué diferencia hay entre "ninguno le ha echado un ojo (a lingotes)???" y "alguién lleva amper en cartera????"


----------



## creative (15 Dic 2013)

Quizas meta algun billete de 500 € en la tragaperras en las proximas semanas...



Como me gusta la marcha


----------



## Robopoli (16 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sin ánimo de guarrear el hilo:
> Me está dejando acojonado hoy GOE.PA
> He vuelto a cargar. Esperemos que no se cumpla la máxima de este nuestro querido hilo y me pandoricen ipso facto
> Sugiero que le echéis un ojo sobre todo ahora que he duplicado exposición.
> Lo está haciendo de libro



Parece que ha roto los 15€ con cierta facilidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
GOE.PA Basic Chart | GROUPE GORGE Stock - Yahoo! Finance

Himax Tech. y YRC Worldwide no van mal tampoco  

Prisa haciendo el avioncito. A ver como acaba su periplo de hoy ienso:


----------



## Shakadevirgo (17 Dic 2013)

Después de un tiempo me paso por aquí y compruebo que todo sigue igual.
Un no debo pero quiero con Codere.
Dejando de lado el Wishful thinking, Alea iacta est. Sigo pensando que algo raro pasa.
Ayer presentó resultados en la CNMV y qué casualidad, que los resultados de Argentina son sorprendentemente buenos (desde luego la hacen más atractiva a los posibles compradores). A mí, para lo único que me sirve, es para reafirmarme en que esta empresa hace lo que quiere con los datos que presenta.
A los que todavía seguís por aquí y no estáis en el foro de Depeche, mucho ánimo. Esta última semana, todos nos hemos acojonado. Pero: "el Miedo llamó a la puerta. La Confianza abrió la puerta y allí no había nadie."


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (17 Dic 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Después de un tiempo me paso por aquí y compruebo que todo sigue igual.
> Un no debo pero quiero con Codere.
> Dejando de lado el Wishful thinking, Alea iacta est. Sigo pensando que algo raro pasa.
> Ayer presentó resultados en la CNMV y qué casualidad, que los resultados de Argentina son sorprendentemente buenos (desde luego la hacen más atractiva a los posibles compradores). A mí, para lo único que me sirve, es para reafirmarme en que esta empresa hace lo que quiere con los datos que presenta.
> A los que todavía seguís por aquí y no estáis en el foro de Depeche, mucho ánimo. Esta última semana, todos nos hemos acojonado. Pero: "el Miedo llamó a la puerta. La Confianza abrió la puerta y allí no había nadie."



Suscribo todo lo que dices compañero.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

Hola chicos,
Esto está un poco paradete y he pensado que quizás podríamos generar un poco de dopamina haciendo un miniconcurso de selección de acciones. Algo así como que cada uno seleccionara 3 valores con el objetivo de llegar a X plusvalía para alguna fecha (50% para el 31 de Marzo por ejemplo).
Un poquito de pique sano nunca viene mal 
Si os animarías decídmelo y organizo hilo.
Saludos


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> Esto está un poco paradete y he pensado que quizás podríamos generar un poco de dopamina haciendo un miniconcurso de selección de acciones. Algo así como que cada uno seleccionara 3 valores con el objetivo de llegar a X plusvalía para alguna fecha (50% para el 31 de Marzo por ejemplo).
> Un poquito de pique sano nunca viene mal
> Si os animarías decídmelo y organizo hilo.
> Saludos



Yo me apunto. Esto esta tranquilo de más y necesito un poco de pique sano jejeje. Yo por mi apostaría que ganan Ezentis, Ence y Fersa. Vamos que estoy dentro y esa serías mi apuesta para el 31 de MARZO.ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo me apunto. Esto esta tranquilo de más y necesito un poco de pique sano jejeje. Yo por mi apostaría que ganan Ezentis, Ence y Fersa. Vamos que estoy dentro y esa serías mi apuesta para el 31 de MARZO.ienso:



Genial! De momento lo voy apuntando aquí con la cotización a ver si se va animando más gente. Si se animan unos pocos más hacemos un hilo como Dios manda 

Bucanero-> Ezentis (1,6360€) Ence (2,7650€) Fersa (0,3650€)
Robopoli -> HCI ($48.19) Himax Tech. ($12.13) Spirit Airlines Inc. ($42.92)


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Dic 2013)

Yo llevo EZENTIS desde 1.60€ precio medio


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo llevo EZENTIS desde 1.60€ precio medio
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk



Y te unes a la fiesta con 3 valores?


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y te unes a la fiesta con 3 valores?



Pues es que no llevó nada más, estaba pensando en entrar corto en Societe Genérale, una eléctrica española y Amazon y Netflix. Tengo que filtrar y elegir, y preguntar por ahí. Me pondría largo en plata también.


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

Voy a usar una vieja técnica ancestral para animaros a poner 3 valores...

:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:
:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:
:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Pues es que no llevó nada más, estaba pensando en entrar corto en Societe Genérale, una eléctrica española y Amazon y Netflix. Tengo que filtrar y elegir, y preguntar por ahí. Me pondría largo en plata también.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk



No hace falta que los tengas. Con cantarlos vale. 
Es para medir el nivel de paquetismo del foro :cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## decloban (18 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Voy a usar una vieja técnica ancestral para animaros a poner 3 valores...
> 
> :cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:
> :cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:
> :cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:



[YOUTUBE]iGHV--zJgfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Compre ayer Abengoa B a 1.72, hoy ya sube un 4%. Me quedo hasta los 2.20-2.30.



Abengoa B cotizando hoy a 2.01, la espero a 2.20 en la segunda mitad de enero.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Dic 2013)

Venga los míos.
RKT
CSCO
GOW


----------



## mfernama (18 Dic 2013)

Los que llevo ahora:

ACI -->4,08 MTS -->12.42 EON -->13


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

abengoa b HCH invertido


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Dic 2013)

Bankia 0.91 - Natra 2.136- suezucker 18.466
Esperando que e.on se ponga a tiro


----------



## morfheo (19 Dic 2013)

Biosearch a 0,59
Ah, y CDR


----------



## venecia (19 Dic 2013)

buen dia algun valor para entrar al rally navideño.¿¿¿ 

busco algo del ibex...me hago mayor jejeje


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

Vale. Luego organizo el hilo. Gana quien llegue a 50% de plusvalías o quien tenga el valor de mayor rentabilidad a 31 de Marzo. Lo primero que ocurra.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

dame 1 leuro primo!


----------



## santaclaus (19 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> Esto está un poco paradete y he pensado que quizás podríamos generar un poco de dopamina haciendo un miniconcurso de selección de acciones. Algo así como que cada uno seleccionara 3 valores con el objetivo de llegar a X plusvalía para alguna fecha (50% para el 31 de Marzo por ejemplo).
> Un poquito de pique sano nunca viene mal
> Si os animarías decídmelo y organizo hilo.
> Saludos



Mis 3 valores son los siguientes: Prisa, Codere y Amper.


----------



## Baki (19 Dic 2013)

Venga pué!!
NH Hoteles
Santander
I tatachaaa Codere


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

He puesto la cotización de cierre de ayer, apertura de hoy dependiendo de si es Europeo o Usado:

Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92 
Tonto Simon->	RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20 
mfernama ->	ACI $4,17 MTS	12,14 €	EON € 13,11 
Elpaisdelasmaravillas->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37 
Morpheo ->	BIO.MC € 0,64 
Santaclaus ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03 
Baki ->	NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 8,52 CDR.MC € 0,94

Revisad las vuestras y si hay algún error me decís.


----------



## itaka (19 Dic 2013)

ezentis
jcp
codere


----------



## Baki (19 Dic 2013)

Pst Robopoli!!! Mírate santander que creo que no ha pasado de 8 todaví, ojalá!!!


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

Segundo intento 

Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92 
Tonto Simon->	RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20 
mfernama ->	ACI $4,17 MTS	12,14 €	EON € 13,11 
Elpaisdelasmaravillas->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37 
Morpheo ->	BIO.MC € 0,64 
Santaclaus ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03 
Baki ->	NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 6,31 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Itaka->	EZE.MC € 1,64 JCP $8,26 CDR.MC € 0,94


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

prisa-atremedia-bankia llevo


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

Actualizado:

Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92 
Tonto Simon->	RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20 
mfernama ->	ACI $4,17 MTS	12,14 €	EON € 13,11 
Elpaisdelasmaravillas->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37 
Morpheo ->	BIO.MC € 0,64 
Santaclaus ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03 
Baki ->	NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 6,31 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Itaka->	EZE.MC € 1,64 JCP $8,26 CDR.MC € 0,94 
ane agurain ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 A3M.MC € 1,60 BKIA.MC € 1,09

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 11:25 ----------

Por cierto estaría bien que no todo el mundo repitiera los mismos valores ::


----------



## Thaiel (19 Dic 2013)

Deoleo - Sabadell - Fersa


----------



## Bucanero (19 Dic 2013)

Bien por la competición. Os voy a dar un repaso tremendo. JAJAJAJA. es broma ojala. Pero la idea es entretenida y es buena. Haber que ocurre. La verdad es que mis esperanzas son sobre todo con Ezentis. Si es que sigo siendo un chicharrero. Buena suerte a todos y haber que ocurre.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

Tabla actualizada:

Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92 
Tonto Simon->	RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20 
mfernama ->	ACI $4,17 MTS	12,14 €	EON € 13,11 
Elpaisdelasmaravillas->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37 
Morpheo ->	BIO.MC € 0,64 
Santaclaus ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03 
Baki ->	NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 6,31 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Itaka->	EZE.MC € 1,64 JCP $8,26 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Ane Agurain ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 A3M.MC € 1,60 BKIA.MC € 1,09 
Thaiel ->	OLE.MC € 0,47 SAB.MC € 1,80 FRS.MC € 0,37 

Me informan de secretaría que el máximo de plazas son 20. 
Que el secretario si no se va a hinchar a copiar valores y tampoco es eso 

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 11:59 ----------




Bucanero dijo:


> Bien por la competición. Os voy a dar un repaso tremendo. JAJAJAJA. es broma ojala. Pero la idea es entretenida y es buena. Haber que ocurre. La verdad es que mis esperanzas son sobre todo con Ezentis. Si es que sigo siendo un chicharrero. Buena suerte a todos y haber que ocurre.



Yo sin bromas... voy a pegar un repaso a vuestros chicharracos quebrantosos que va a ser épico


----------



## venecia (19 Dic 2013)

yo digo ...prisa . .,biosearch y bayer .


----------



## Kuiber (19 Dic 2013)

Codere, nh y lingotes


----------



## Robopoli (19 Dic 2013)

lingotes?? Explíquese...


----------



## morfheo (19 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tabla actualizada:
> 
> Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37
> Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92
> ...



Te falta añadirme a la lista Codere, jeje.


----------



## Geyperman (19 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> lingotes?? Explíquese...



Serán Lingotes Especiales no?8:


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Serán Lingotes Especiales no?8:



Chicharros Especiales querrás decir no?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

17:19 S&P rebaja la nota de Codere por alta probabilidad de impago de intereses

La agencia de medición de riesgos Standard & Poors ha degradado un escalón, hasta bono basura, la calificación crediticia de la empresa del juego Codere al entender que la compañía no será capaz de pagar a partir de hoy los intereses de una emisión de bonos por importe de 760 millones de euros.

Leer más: Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia
Mejora tu Posicionamiento Web con Intent Share permite que el tradicional copiar y pegar de tus contenidos mejore tu SEO y aumenten tus visitas web.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 10:52 ----------

Bucanero-> EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37
Robopoli-> HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92
Tonto Simon-> RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20
mfernama -> ACI $4,17 MTS 12,14 € EON € 13,11
Elpaisdelasmaravillas-> BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37
Morpheo -> BIO.MC € 0,64
Santaclaus -> PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03
Baki -> NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 6,31 CDR.MC € 0,94
Itaka-> EZE.MC € 1,64 JCP $8,26 CDR.MC € 0,94
Ane Agurain -> PRS.MC € 0,341 A3M.MC € 1,08 BKIA.MC € 0,989
Thaiel -> OLE.MC € 0,47 SAB.MC € 1,80 FRS.MC € 0,37


he corregido mis entradas


----------



## itaka (19 Dic 2013)

ane entonces que ya damos por perdido la pasta en codere ?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ane entonces que ya damos por perdido la pasta en codere ?



digo yo que está descontado

yo voy a meter una orden a 0,563 por si acaso y estar pendiente


----------



## itaka (19 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> digo yo que está descontado
> 
> yo voy a meter una orden a 0,563 por si acaso y estar pendiente



0,56 ???

joder pues si que nos van a poner el culo fino


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

es el 100% de la caída, ese es el final, pero si mañana hay mala reacción....


----------



## Robopoli (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 17:19 S&P rebaja la nota de Codere por alta probabilidad de impago de intereses
> 
> La agencia de medición de riesgos Standard & Poors ha degradado un escalón, hasta bono basura, la calificación crediticia de la empresa del juego Codere al entender que la compañía no será capaz de pagar a partir de hoy los intereses de una emisión de bonos por importe de 760 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



No estaban bien los precios? Los precios que voy poniendo son los de apertura del día en el que el forero canta los valores...

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 09:43 ----------

Parece que si estaba más o menos descontado lo de S&P. 
De momento no está habiendo hecatombe...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No estaban bien los precios? Los precios que voy poniendo son los de apertura del día en el que el forero canta los valores...
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 09:43 ----------
> 
> ...



ah, yo puse los de entrada la semana pasada


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

aun hablais de esta?


----------



## 1965 (20 Dic 2013)

Si aún estoy a tiempo, yo también me apunto, que me apetec ganar el lamborghini....
Mis valores para el 2014
Natra
Ezentis
Ferrovial

Y si no, el salchichón


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

2014 será buena para FAES, no tengo dudas, pero quiero entrar bien


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Dic 2013)

Mis pronósticos:

DURO FELGUERA
BIOSERCH
EZENTIS

P.D.: CODERE en la reserva


----------



## venecia (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2014 será buena para FAES, no tengo dudas, pero quiero entrar bien



aznar no tiene el morro metido en faes¿ 

yo vendi gamesas a 7.22 ahora no se en que entrar....alguna sugerencia ¿


----------



## creative (23 Dic 2013)

Mi 2014.

Fersa, solaria y dia.

Apunto por dos renovables porque el mercado ya ha descontando el cambio regulatorio.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> *aznar *no tiene el morro metido en *faes*¿
> 
> yo vendi gamesas a 7.22 ahora no se en que entrar....alguna sugerencia ¿



jo jo jo jo

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 19:16 ----------

a ver si suena la flauta y se puede entrar mañana abajo en TUB-NTC


----------



## Jorkomboi (23 Dic 2013)

Vendidas mis Abengoa B hoy a 2,20. 
Como se suele decir por aquí: El ultimo euro que se lo gane otro. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Vendidas mis Abengoa B hoy a 2,20.
> Como se suele decir por aquí: El ultimo euro que se lo gane otro. :fiufiu:



las A han roto resistencia en indicadores

hoy deberían acercarse al máximo sin tentarle. para hacerlo pasado o así


----------



## Jorkomboi (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> las A han roto resistencia en indicadores
> 
> hoy deberían acercarse al máximo sin tentarle. para hacerlo pasado o así



Abengoa en claro HCH invertido? me sale objetivo 2,60 con dos resistencias de por medio.

Corrigeme si me equivoco por favor, que soy novato en esto del análisis tecnico.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Dic 2013)

Sorry...Voy actualizando según saco tiempo:

Bucanero->	EZE.MC € 1,64 ENC.MC € 2,77 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Robopoli->	HCI $48,19 HIMX $12,13 SAVE $42,92 
Tonto Simon->	RKT $103,22 CSCO $21,00 GOW € 13,20 
mfernama ->	ACI $4,17 MTS	12,14 €	EON € 13,11 
Elpaisdelasmaravillas->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 NAT.MC € 2,38 SZU.DE € 18,37 
Morpheo ->	BIO.MC € 0,64 
Santaclaus ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 CDR.MC € 0,94 AMP.MC € 1,03 
Baki ->	NHH.MC € 4,09 SAN € 6,31 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Itaka->	EZE.MC € 1,64 JCP $8,26 CDR.MC € 0,94 
Ane Agurain ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 A3M.MC € 1,60 BKIA.MC € 1,09 
Thaiel ->	OLE.MC € 0,47 SAB.MC € 1,80 FRS.MC € 0,37 
Venecia ->	PRS.MC € 0,37 BIO.MC € 0,64 BAYN.DE € 99,02 
RuiKi84 ->	GOW € 13,20 BKIA.MC € 1,09 PRS.MC € 0,37 
Geyperman ->	BKIA.MC € 1,09 PRS.MC € 0,37 BIO.MC € 0,64 
1965 ->	NAT.MC € 2,38 EZE.MC € 1,64 FER.MC € 13,75 
Mr. Blonde ->	MDF.MC € 4,72 BIO.MC € 0,64 EZE.MC € 1,64 
Creative ->	FRS.MC € 0,37 SLR.MC € 0,77 DIA.MC € 6,41 

Si detectáis algún error decídmelo please.
Saludos


----------



## venecia (23 Dic 2013)

como veis mapfre pa entrar a roto los 3e .....


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Abengoa en claro HCH invertido? me sale objetivo 2,60 con dos resistencias de por medio.
> 
> Corrigeme si me equivoco por favor, que soy novato en esto del análisis tecnico.



Correcto, la proyección es 2,90 lo que siginifica romper la resistencia en 2,78-2,80 claramente

antes, los 2.60 los 2.70


nota, te falta el cierre de hoy, que confirma el HCH invertido


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

Mmm, parece que están preparando algo con Tecnocom, ¿no? Si supera el 1,30 tiene pinta de volver a tocar los 1,55 y veremos si esta vez es para marcar nueva resistencia.


----------



## Kamui (23 Dic 2013)

Codere (no olvidemos que este hilo es para ese valor xD) parece que tiene una resistencia fuerte en 0,87-0,88. No termina ningún día de bajar de ahí.


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Codere (no olvidemos que este hilo es para ese valor xD) parece que tiene una resistencia fuerte en 0,87-0,88. No termina ningún día de bajar de ahí.



Es tupeche que sigue comprando a esos precios, las malas lenguas dicen que ahora es el cuidador del valor


----------



## Jorkomboi (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Correcto, la proyección es 2,90 lo que siginifica romper la resistencia en 2,78-2,80 claramente
> 
> antes, los 2.60 los 2.70
> 
> ...



Lo se, es que uso la versión gratuita del PRT y solo me da datos de cierre de sesión.

Gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Los trabajadores de Isofotn y la empresa firman el acuerdo del ERE


----------



## creative (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los trabajadores de Isofotn y la empresa firman el acuerdo del ERE



menuda tragedia 300 tios a la calle y con esas indemnizaciones el 2014 va ser muy duro.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

0.88

hoy creo que habría que mirar a BIO y TEC, deberían hacer velotes

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 02:38 ----------




joder

BIO velote al momento de decirlo:

de 0,69 a 0,62


----------



## Thaiel (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 0.88
> 
> hoy creo que habría que mirar a BIO y TEC, deberían hacer velotes
> 
> ...






Cómo ves BIO??


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Cómo ves BIO??



había puesto una orden muy abajo por si ocurría esto del velote bajista

me ha entrado

ahora tengo miedo 

tengo plusvas ya, pero con miedo... ha recuperado ya los 0,69

barrida en toda regla



y como ahora TEC lo haga para arriba, creo que he pillado el juego del cuidador de cada uno


----------



## Thaiel (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> había puesto una orden muy abajo por si ocurría esto del velote bajista
> 
> me ha entrado
> 
> ...



Miedo???. No hay dolor!!! )

En TEC hay muy poco volumen...estaremos atentos.

Codere....en el límite de cargarse unos cuantos stops.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

el de chicharros.info la recomienda

así que cuando un blog dice algo, ojo.

también recomendaba natra hace poco, y ya ves 

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 02:54 ----------

bio ha movido en 1 hora, 1/3 de todo lo del día de ayer



bio tiene un suelo muy gordo en 0.615-0,62

y hasta ahí la han tirado


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

Atención al volumen a estas horas de Deoleo, inusual respecto a las semanas pasadas. Quizás sea porque a las 14h cierran


----------



## Thaiel (24 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Atención al volumen a estas horas de Deoleo, inusual respecto a las semanas pasadas. Quizás sea porque a las 14h cierran




Yo he apostado muy fuerte por esta para 2014. Espero que me de alegrías.


----------



## venecia (24 Dic 2013)

e puesto orden a .455 hasta fin de año....


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

yo he puesto *hoy *para CDR, ya que tengo más plusvas, bastante más abajo que lo que está ahora. a ver qué pasa.

quiero ver en BIO un posible HCH invertido


----------



## Thaiel (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo he puesto *hoy *para CDR, ya que tengo más plusvas, bastante más abajo que lo que está ahora. a ver qué pasa.
> 
> quiero ver en BIO un posible HCH invertido



Donde te has puesto, en 0,77??


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Donde te has puesto, en 0,77??



un poquito más arriba 

que es navidad y no pueden dejar el valor morirse


----------



## Thaiel (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> un poquito más arriba
> 
> que es navidad y no pueden dejar el valor morirse



:Aplauso: El espíritu navideño!!, jeje.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Vigilamos Ercros


si mañana supera 0,50, bastante libre hasta 0,58-0.59


----------



## Thaiel (27 Dic 2013)

Ya se han cargado unos cuantos stops....a ver dónde la paran.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

0.82

me he vuelto a equivocar por un día para entrar, hoy era el día de bajada, no ayer... grrr


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

palladio dijo:


> si ayer no hubo bolsa



ayer=el último día

mira el post de antes-antes


----------



## lio555 (27 Dic 2013)

madre mia yo ya palme mucha pasta con codere, pero de verdad me da mucha pena la gente que ha aguantado y sigue metida no se si acabara remontando algun dia o no pero desde luego lo que estan aguantando tela y que esa persona siga asegurando que va subir vamos.... aunke esta claro k la culpa la tiene cada uno pero independientemente, eso no se hace.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

por cierto, la última recomendación de chicharros.info, BIO a 0,66

igual mañana pega un repuntón de esos, que le toca, pero la pinta si pierde 0,65 es bajista

y la penúltima Natra no despega.


----------



## decloban (27 Dic 2013)

BIO puede bajar hasta los 0,52 y seguiría siendo alcista a medio plazo. Le veo fuerza moderada en el valor y el riesgo stop es alto, el cpm lleva 3 semanas sin acompañar y las manos fuertes están saliendo desde la semana 9 de diciembre por lo que debería de corregir. Resumiendo, espero entrar mas abajo de 0,60 y si se me escapa a otra cosa.

¿Y CDR que? ¿Lo damos ya por perdido? Una vez perdido los 1,03 ya no hay mínimo conocido del valor.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> BIO puede bajar hasta los 0,52 y seguiría siendo alcista a medio plazo. Le veo fuerza moderada en el valor y el riesgo stop es alto, el cpm lleva 3 semanas sin acompañar y las manos fuertes están saliendo desde la semana 9 de diciembre por lo que debería de corregir. Resumiendo, espero entrar mas abajo de 0,60 y si se me escapa a otra cosa.
> 
> ¿Y CDR que? ¿Lo damos ya por perdido? Una vez perdido los 1,03 ya no hay mínimo conocido del valor.



a qué tienta poner una orden en 0.82?

estoy seguro que la pones y lo tiran más abajo 


sí, bio entré el otro día en la bajada y me he salido en 0,68 (para unos cubatillas en nochevieja) pero después de vender creo que mañana le toca fuerte repunte intradía al menos, veremos.


----------



## decloban (27 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué tienta poner una orden en 0.82?
> 
> estoy seguro que la pones y lo tiran más abajo



No opero en corto plazo por lo que no me tienta nada  El valor sigue siendo bajista así que tienta mas ponerse cortos


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

0,83 otra vez.... 

























---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 07:09 ----------

0,83?







quizás a 0,81....


----------



## venecia (27 Dic 2013)

Llevo una semana mirando precios y no me decido por nada...... será que está todo muy caro

O que los años me hacen ser mas prudente ::

Seguireemos desde la barrera manolete :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Yo si hoy ecr cierra por encima de 0,49 (que me la conozco y al final siempre la tiran cuando hace estas subidas). Pillan peña por encima de la resistencia para pulirles la pasta intradía, y mañana vuelven a entrar con posiciones frescas.

para ello tiene que haber volumen hoy y pillados.

o "mañana" abre por encima de 0,49
entraré para hacer un 10% aprox hasta 0,54+-

este cuidata es previsible

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 08:47 ----------

Voy a matizar lo de Ercros. Si no finaliza bastante por encima de 0,49 la tiran a 0,41.

una vela doji lápida en 0.49-0,493 en esta minitendencia y chocando con la resistencia del canal de bajada es malísimo. Espantada y vuelta al 0,41

Esto tiene más posibilidades de ocurrir que lo de 0,54 ahora mismo con estos niveles


----------



## decloban (27 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Yo he apostado muy fuerte por esta para 2014. Espero que me de alegrías.



Thaiel. ¿que hacemos con OLE? :Aplauso:

A ver si hay suerte y es capaz de cerrar el año en 0,53


----------



## Thaiel (27 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Thaiel. ¿que hacemos con OLE? :Aplauso:
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y es capaz de cerrar el año en 0,53



Lo veo complicado. La tienen entre 0,45 y 0,51....pero yo me las quedo. Creo que puede ser caballo ganador en 2014 a poco que continúe con las últimas cifras de resultados.


----------



## venecia (27 Dic 2013)

Ibex 9900.... Empezara la montaña rusa a bajar o seguirá subiendo como las torre gemelas


----------



## decloban (27 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Ibex 9900.... Empezara la montaña rusa a bajar o seguirá subiendo como las torre gemelas



Mi apuesta es que sigue subiendo, es mas tendencia alcista como mínimo durante 2 años ahí queda dicho.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

yo apuesto como carlos maría


----------



## santaclaus (28 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> madre mia yo ya palme mucha pasta con codere, pero de verdad me da mucha pena la gente que ha aguantado y sigue metida no se si acabara remontando algun dia o no pero desde luego lo que estan aguantando tela y que esa persona siga asegurando que va subir vamos.... aunke esta claro k la culpa la tiene cada uno pero independientemente, eso no se hace.



Bienvenido al mundo real, siempre te encontrarás gente de todo tipo en los foros. Desde verdaderos cracks, hasta analistas muy malos que no saben de que va esto. La mayoría somos novatos que no nos enteramos de la misa la mitad. Hay gente buena en análisis técnico, otra en fundamental, pero muy pocos tienen el olfato desarrollado para acertar (de forma consistente) la evolución del mercado.

Lo que te tienes que grabar a fuego, es que las decisiones las tomas tú. Tu decides cuando entras y cuando sales. Si sigues la operativa de otro, analízala antes y piensa cuanto es el máximo que estoy dispuesto a perder en la operación. Todos queremos ganar, pero sólo unos pocos lo hacen de forma consistente.

Yo soy de los que mantengo las codere, en mi caso si quiebran me supondrían la pérdida de las ganancias del 2013. Mi apuesta es que se salvará y podré salir de la operación con ganancias, pero date cuenta que en estos momentos es una apuesta. Hasta que se decida lo de la refinanciación, la situación no cambia, toca esperar unos días y ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.
No miro (mejor dicho no le hago caso) la cotización hasta que pasen estos días, ya que si quieren hundirla es muy fácil, ya que los volúmenes que mueve son de risa.

Siento el ladrillo y que hallas perdido pasta en codere, analiza el por que?, yo soy de los que dice que se puede ganar pasta en todos los valores, lo difícil es el timing de entrada y salida. Y por supuesto las operativas a desarrollar son diferente si hablamos de EBRO que de Codere, por decir dos ejemplos.

Un saludo y que no falte la ilusión


----------



## venecia (28 Dic 2013)

Yo para el 2014, solo espero sacar el 4% mensual y empresas del ibex35.. Nada de ir a apuestas coderianas


----------



## 1965 (28 Dic 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Yo para el 2014, solo espero sacar el 4% mensual y empresas del ibex35.. Nada de ir a apuestas coderianas



A ver cuanto aguantas sin chicharrear un poco :XX:


----------



## racional (28 Dic 2013)

codere 0.83, como pa hacer caso a las recomendaciones de la gente en internet
y alguien sabe al final que paso con el que decia que iba a convertir una cuenta de 30 a 9000? lo consiguio? o nadie supo mas?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Especial Valores candidatos a sufrir un


este las recomendaba y decía que iban a volar, lo recuerdan?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

0.80 euretes


----------



## Thaiel (30 Dic 2013)

Veremos donde la paran....esto no tiene soporte fiable. Quizás vaya al 0,57....

Ane, te entró la orden el otro día?


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

El único soporte conocido que tiene es el 0 una vez perdido 1€ es un mundo nuevo a explorar.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Veremos donde la paran....esto no tiene soporte fiable. Quizás vaya al 0,57....
> 
> Ane, te entró la orden el otro día?



no. la quité. menos mal  igual me hubiese entrado hoy si no.

la he puesto en tecnocom, que está a un milimetro del soporte de tendencia y con espejo...


malditos chicharros.
supongo que si no hubiera plusvas, no haría estas cosas. ::

y bios a 0,65

he hecho las compras anticipandome un poco al 1 enero :XX:


curiosamente, habamos de 3 de los 5 que más bajan a estas horas

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 03:51 ----------

añado: tecnocom, en 1h30 hace un 10% más de volumen que la media que lleva al final de la sesión... así que hoy será uno de esos días


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Dic 2013)

Estoy pensando en dedicar este año el gasto de loteria del sorteo del niño, en compra unos pocos decimos de Codere. Ahora 0,78 ¿como lo veis?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

0,78 con 200.000 acciones


hasta el 5 de enero pa´bajo

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 05:25 ----------

CODERE: Banco Sabadell reitera vender


----------



## Kuiber (30 Dic 2013)

Los 'buitres' toman Codere tras ejecutar la deuda corporativa y a los Martínez Sampedro - Noticias de Empresas

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:36 ----------

Fin de la historia??? A ver que pasa con los minoritarios....

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:37 ----------

Quién filtra la información a El Confidencial interesadamente???


----------



## venecia (30 Dic 2013)

yo hasta que el ibex no baje a 9250 no compro nada

ya puede ponerse a 1 centimo que no suelto la gallina...


----------



## venecia (31 Dic 2013)

como me gusta el rojo jejeje


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Si algo hemos aprendido de CDR es que cuando se entra en un valor nunca se sabe cuanto se va a ganar pero siempre se sabe cuanto vamos a perder. Siempre y repito siempre hay que tener claro nuestro punto de salida y no convertir una aventura en un "es que yo voy a largo plazo".

Os recomiendo que echéis un vistazo a «La f optima de Kelly» y aplicarla en vuestra gestión de capital.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

0,73

estaría en el límite del canal
sería momento para rebotes.
entrar y salir en 0,78 o así
tentador


Edito:0,72


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 0,73
> 
> estaría en el límite del canal
> sería momento para rebotes.
> ...



:8: que miedooooo

El riesgo es tremendo....yo ni con un palo.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Veremos donde la paran....esto no tiene soporte fiable. Quizás vaya al 0,57....
> 
> Ane, te entró la orden el otro día?



antes a mí me da que puede hacer minipausas en 0,72 y 0,67

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 03:04 ----------

0,68

no hay órdenes


curioso: lo comento y en 1 segundo cae ienso:


no será depeche el cuidador ienso:


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

Madre mía...estarán saliendo los del foro de depeche que quedaban....él mismo y me imagino que los cortos se estarán poniendo las botas.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

yo 0,67-0.68 lo veo como el mínimo de esta onda

luego el 0,54


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Dic 2013)

1100 titulos a 0,71 Haber si salta la perdiz, de todas formas no me quitara el sueño.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo 0,67-0.68 lo veo como el mínimo de esta onda
> 
> luego el 0,54




Ahora está para machotes!!!. Con un par y más riesgo que nadar entre cocodrilos....yo miro desde la barrera.


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Me ha saltado una duda, si entro en un valor en corto, quiebra la empresa. ¿Como devuelvo las acciones? ¿que se hace en esos casos?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> 1100 titulos a 0,71 Haber si salta la perdiz, de todas formas no me quitara el sueño.



pero por qué no en 0,68?


----------



## mpbk (31 Dic 2013)

esta ya está celebrando el fin de año..

ya dije que ni tocar, no entiendo porque hay tantas visitas


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> esta ya está celebrando el fin de año..
> 
> ya dije que ni tocar, no entiendo porque hay tantas visitas



Puro masoquismo....y una bonita lección que no enseñan en las universidades.

Espero que no queden muchos pillados más del foro de depeche esperando subidas milagrosas....y que no necesitaran el dinero, claro está.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero por qué no en 0,68?




Tenia la orden a 0,72 y salto a 0,71


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

ercros 0,484

a qué juega el cuidata?

si la pone por encima de 0,486 entrará mucha gente para probar

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 03:41 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> esta ya está celebrando el fin de año..
> 
> ya dije que ni tocar, no entiendo porque hay tantas visitas











*0,66*


----------



## lio555 (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Me ha saltado una duda, si entro en un valor en corto, quiebra la empresa. ¿Como devuelvo las acciones? ¿que se hace en esos casos?



me uno a la pregunta al igual que si sientro a largo con cfds y por ejemplo entro con 1000 euros reales que en cfds imaginemos que son 1800 euros apalancados y quiebra que pierdo los 1000 euros que he puesto o me pediran 1800???


----------



## mpbk (31 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> me uno a la pregunta al igual que si sientro a largo con cfds y por ejemplo entro con 1000 euros reales que en cfds imaginemos que son 1800 euros apalancados y quiebra que pierdo los 1000 euros que he puesto o me pediran 1800???



pues hay brokers, que te bloquean la posición hasta que vuelve a cotizar y te hacen pagar la financiación..quebrar y dejar de cotizar son dos cosas distintas

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 10:53 ----------

0.64 es soporte., pero a saber si va aguantar


----------



## lio555 (31 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> pues hay brokers, que te bloquean la posición hasta que vuelve a cotizar y te hacen pagar la financiación..quebrar y dejar de cotizar son dos cosas distintas
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> 0.64 es soporte., pero a saber si va aguantar



me refiero a que quibre definitivamente me pediran los 800 euros apalancados? los 1000 ya esta claro k estan perdidos.


----------



## RuiKi84 (31 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> me refiero a que quibre definitivamente me pediran los 800 euros apalancados? los 1000 ya esta claro k estan perdidos.



En principio tu respondes ante la posición bruta, es decir los 1800€, de todas formas puedes consultarlo con tu broker, no todos actúan igual.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

yo creo que este truño no tiene soporte y que en breve la vemos en 0,54


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Dic 2013)

Buenas, acabo de hacer un análisis de Codere y estos son los soportes y resistencias que he analizado:

Soportes en 0 €

Resistencias no tiene.

Saludos


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo creo que este truño no tiene soporte y que en breve la vemos en 0,54



Todos los valores tienen un soporte conocido, el CERO


----------



## mpbk (31 Dic 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> me refiero a que quibre definitivamente me pediran los 800 euros apalancados? los 1000 ya esta claro k estan perdidos.



te pedirian el valor de la inversión.....sea con o sin apalancamiento, que normalmente es con.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Estoy creando un nuevo indicador. Para ello estoy cruzando el gráfico en 5 minutos de Codere con la mediana de la caída de los pisos de alcorcón, y la exponencial rápida del crecimiento del PIB español. Pero tambíen teniendo en cuenta la divergencia aparecida en el número de cuenta de Depeche.

El valor que me sale es para codere en este sistema de programación es:


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno ane, yo estaba trabajando en algo parecido: el Depeche Relative Index o DRI.

Cuando Depeche diga que va a subir vendemos.

Cuando Depecbe diga que va a bajar compramos todo lo posible y con todo el apalancamiento posible.

Como se puede ver es un indicador que da muy pocas señales de compra y es muy efectivo.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

De todas maneras....el volumen es descomunal. Quién compra???


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> De todas maneras....el volumen es descomunal. Quién compra???



y en BIO también es muy alto para el día que es. Algo raro traman en las 2. ienso:


en CDR el día que tuvo así es el 13 de Diciembre en la anterior superbajada

que al dia siguiente, 14, lo subieron hasta el fibo23 y el siguiente hasta el fibo38 para tumbarlo ese mismo dia


es obvio, trampa antes de la noticia de reyes



si repitiese el patrón, hoy cerraría pr 0,71-0,72


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> De todas maneras....el volumen es descomunal. Quién compra???



Pues supongo que el alto volumen es debido a que los que quedan van saltando del barco y los cortos van cerrando posiciones por eso no se hunde aun mas.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

pues lo de BIO era que la sube por las nubes
de 0,64 a 0,685 de momento

querrán pillar a alguien ahora


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

La están calentando otra vez los chicharros por twitter


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> La están calentando otra vez los chicharros por twitter



La verdad es que hay volumen para ser el día que es.

Igual tienen razón. Mucho volumen. Y es anterior al tuiter.

EL DE CHICHARROS ES FORERO, sin duda. da la cara!!

Yo compré a 0,65 pocas. No me cuesta nada esperar a ver si entran chicharrianos.

son capaces de llevarla hoy a 0,72 aún

Además está haciendo un HCH invertido con esta última vela para arriba. Si se le puede llamar así.


.......................................................................


Fuera de BIO, hay una divergencia rsi-precio y cci-precio en máximos
Que la suban si quieren y uniendo anteriores máximos da 0,70.... Así que a tocar máximos y para abajo:
*El 2 toca oxtion fijo.*


así que hasta otro año chicharreros


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

medespollo con los de chicharros.info

hace 1h50:
Biosearch, cerrará el día sobre 0,70-0,71 €. Mucha demanda compradora, todos quieren estar dentro para 2014. Lo avisamos.

hace 100min:
Biosearch, comienza su andadura, a las 14 horas cierra la bolsa, para esa hora, estaremos dentro del valor.

hace 90min:
Biosearch, ya en 0,69 € entrando muchísimo dinero. La sesión finaliza hoy a las 14 horas, y como se coman el 0,71 € volará de lo lindo...

hace 50 min:
Biosearch, ya en 0,70 € y quedan 25 minutos todavía. Menudo ritmo de comprar a mercado, entre BBVA y R4 están achuchando de lo lindo.


Si sabes que cierra en 0,70-0,71 por qué no compras antes?
Por cierto, en ningún momento ha estado en 0,70 como dicen que "ha estado"
Han avisado a los clientes de la posible divergencia en RSI-CCI-Precio en el pico anterior de máximos?
Han avisado de que si unimos los max del 3dic-23dic-y hoy nos da una recta de techo?
Y que con el volumen de hoy no lo ha superado. Prudencia.

Que el valor puede subir, de hecho es alcista. Es OBVIO. Pero lo que hacen no me parece bien. Y tiene que seguir publicando tuits para que entren pardillos a comprar. Se hace público y calientan el valor.

Esto me suena a un conforero de por aquí



Lo único bueno es que dibuja un HCH invertido y que puede subir, pero eso de decir "va a subir" no es bueno


----------



## Thaiel (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> medespollo con los de chicharros.info
> 
> hace 1h50:
> Biosearch, cerrará el día sobre 0,70-0,71 €. Mucha demanda compradora, todos quieren estar dentro para 2014. Lo avisamos.
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo!!.

Feliz año Ane...y al resto de sufridores de este hilo también. 

Espero que el 2014 se porte bien con todos nosotros...y sobre todo, que tengamos salud.


----------



## Bucanero (31 Dic 2013)

Para mi año dispar en la bolsa espero que el 2014 mejore. Un saludo a todos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Geyperman (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## Robopoli (1 Ene 2014)

Codere Said to Plan 45% to 50% Debt Cut as Part of Restructuring - Bloomberg

Un poquito de luz al final del túnel??


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año a todos. Esperemos que los chicharros sean más agradecidos que el año pasado.


----------



## creative (2 Ene 2014)

Dos dias le quedan a Codere para pagar la deuda, ¿ Sera la nueva bankia con la ampliacion de capital por parte de los buitres?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Codere Said to Plan 45% to 50% Debt Cut as Part of Restructuring - Bloomberg
> 
> Un poquito de luz al final del túnel??



Yo no entiendo, si tiene 100 kilos de caja. Debe 1.100 millones de deuda. No ha podido pagar los intereses de 31 kilos el 15 de Diciembre....

Cómo va a pagar ahora 500 del 50%? Entregando la compañía a los fondos?


----------



## venecia (2 Ene 2014)

Que coderiano anda comprando.....???


----------



## lio555 (2 Ene 2014)

Trampa gaceril??

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y en BIO también es muy alto para el día que es. Algo raro traman en las 2. ienso:
> 
> 
> *en CDR el día que tuvo así es el 13 de Diciembre en la anterior superbajada
> ...





para ello hoy debería cerrar cerca del 0,74 y mañana TOCAR 0,79-0,80 y caer


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

El volumen de CDR lo dice todo.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El volumen de CDR lo dice todo.











como en ERC (y en subasta ha estado a 0,50)


----------



## Deibis (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo no entiendo, si tiene 100 kilos de caja. Debe 1.100 millones de deuda. No ha podido pagar los intereses de 31 kilos el 15 de Diciembre....
> 
> Cómo va a pagar ahora 500 del 50%? Entregando la compañía a los fondos?



Si tenía 100 kilos, no ha podido pagar los intereses o no ha querido? Y si no ha querido, por qué no?

Si entregan la compañía a los fondos, es bueno o malo para la cotización?


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Si entregan la compañía a los fondos, es bueno o malo para la cotización?



Pues depende de la intención de los fondos


----------



## Kuiber (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Pues depende de la intención de los fondos



La intención de los fondos es ganar dinero.

De momento lo están ganando ayudando (con su silencio en complicidad con el equipo directivo) a enterrar la acción para quedarse la empresa a un menor coste, luego veremos cuales son sus intenciones. Esperemos que intenten reflotar la cotización desde el subsuelo para (una vez saneada) venderla después.

Lo de los 100 millones de nada vale. Parte los necesitan para seguir operando y venciendo el préstamo a mediados de enero y teniendo una deuda de 760 a 2015 no queda otra que vender activos o refinanciar deudas.

Un concurso saldría caro y sería perjudicial para todos. Un preconcurso para hundir un poco más la acción????

Esperemos noticias. Yo me conformo con que siga cotizando. Una refinanciación sería la mejor noticia.

Me quedan 10.000 título con una pérdida de 9500€ que intentaré compensar en este 2014. Me quedo a la espera de noticias.


----------



## venecia (2 Ene 2014)

Y las gamesas siguen imparables....si no hubiera vendido ya tendría otro 10% de beneficio....aghhhhh


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

cerosesentaycinco


----------



## Robopoli (2 Ene 2014)

IM-Presionante lo q han hecho hoy con ella...
Esto no lo levanta ya ni Sampedro


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> IM-Presionante lo q han hecho hoy con ella...
> Esto no lo levanta ya ni Sampedro



17:41 CODERE, S.A. Situaciones concursales

Hecho relevante de CODERE, S.A.45 KB
Presentación comunicación prevista en el artículo 5 bis de la Ley Concursal







http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={405747b5-b6e6-469c-9bf3-5080442adb60}


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

palladio dijo:


> y ahora qué pasa con codere? deja de cotizar? el dinero que quede en las acciones desaparece? un bajon del 50%?



pues en principio toca bajón.

luego ya veremos cómo sobrevive y en manos de qué

el futuro? que la saquen de bolsa a precios mínimos los propios fondos.



es una idea.


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

palladio dijo:


> y ahora qué pasa con codere? deja de cotizar? el dinero que quede en las acciones desaparece? un bajon del 50%?



_
Esto supondría una operación acordeón al estilo de BANKIA. De producirse una ampliación de capital de 1100 millones de € en una empresa que apenas capitaliza ahora mismo 35 , la dilución para el actual accionista sería abismal._

Especial 2 valores Codere y Service Point | Intereconomía | 1128393


----------



## itaka (2 Ene 2014)

palladio dijo:


> podríamos resumirlo en que las acciones valdrían 0?




y el guru que dice ahora ???


me esta bien por tonto. en fin. es lo que hay.

nunca he estado en una situación igual de tener acciones en concurso de acreedores, en este caso se pueden declarar como minusvalias en la declaración de la renta ???


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

palladio dijo:


> yo no estoy en el foro "premium", sería interesante saber que dice, vamos a pasar de tener una empresa cotizando en el ibex a tenerla con valor 0



Lo mas triste es que cuando se le pedía en su foro un plan B o como salir del valor, saco un gráfico, dibujo una línea y creo recordar que aseguro que la acción valdría 13€ en agosto de 2014.

Lo siento mucho por la gente que ha aguantado en el valor hasta el día de hoy. De todo se aprende.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 19:02 ----------




itaka dijo:


> nunca he estado en una situación igual de tener acciones en concurso de acreedores, en este caso se pueden declarar como minusvalias en la declaración de la renta ???



Mientras no vendas no se pueden declarar como minusvalías. Sigues siendo accionista y la empresa sigue cotizando.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> _
> Esto supondría una operación acordeón al estilo de BANKIA. De producirse una ampliación de capital de 1100 millones de € en una empresa que apenas capitaliza ahora mismo 35 , la dilución para el actual accionista sería abismal._
> 
> Especial 2 valores Codere y Service Point | Intereconomía | 1128393



Cero no, porque está descontado bastante riesgo


Si cotiza a 0,70 sería una dilución hasta 0,02 pero como estará descontado un escenario así por las calificaciones anteriores, pongamos que a 0,10

a ver qué dice decloban


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cero no, porque está descontado bastante riesgo
> 
> 
> Si cotiza a 0,70 sería una dilución hasta 0,02 pero como estará descontado un escenario así por las calificaciones anteriores, pongamos que a 0,10
> ...



Yo no me atrevo a mojarme porque no veo claro ni la ampliación de capital.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a mojarme porque no veo claro ni la ampliación de capital.



también se puede llegar antes a acuerdos

pero la oxtia de mañana no se la quita nadie.

creo


----------



## creative (2 Ene 2014)

Perder todo no creo, entre todas las partes se llegara un acuerdo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (2 Ene 2014)

otra noticia mas.
¿que haría depeche con los 30.000 pavos que metio a 1,9€ titulo?

Muy mala noticia para los que sigan dentro, y les deseo toda la suerte posible. 


Codere presenta el preconcurso de acreedores para refinanciar su deuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (2 Ene 2014)

Lo de esta gente es increible...lo que no entiendo es que un día salga la noticia de que van a reducir deuda de forma brutal y al siguiente que entran en preconcurso de acreedores??
Lo siento por quien tenga pasta metida.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo de esta gente es increible...lo que no entiendo es que un día salga la noticia de que van a reducir deuda de forma brutal y al siguiente que entran en preconcurso de acreedores??
> Lo siento por quien tenga pasta metida.



realmente lo de anoche no decía que "iban a"


ahora en la de ahora, también dicen que van a seguir negociando en el PREconcurso


----------



## Kuiber (2 Ene 2014)

Codere está en la misma situación que Vértice, SPS y Zinkia.

En el preconcurso las acciones siguen cotizando, no cambia nada (en cuanto a cotización) solo que ninguno de los acreedores puede solicitar el concurso aunque la empresa incumpla sus obligaciones.

Si la empresa no diera encauzado su situación y terminara por solicitar el concurso ahí la CNMV suspendería la cotización (así están Fadesa, Sniace, La Seda,...). 

La cotización irá para abajo mientras alguién no compre. En el mercado cotiza sobre un 30%, a los precios actuales con un poco que alguien carga la menea.

Lo de la valoración del blog de Intereconomía es relativo. Si inyectan 1100 millones está claro que los acreedores tienen el control y la participación del resto es insignificante, pero igual es mejor tener un 0,000000000000001 del capital de una empresa saneada que un 0,001 de una que no hace frente a su deuda... nadie aspira al consejo ni al control.

El beneficio operativo de 217 millones y que los acreedores sean bonistas y fondos (no proveedores, empleados,...) da a entender que la empresa saldrá mejor de lo que está. Vértice es otra historia.


----------



## Chila (3 Ene 2014)

Cuando se estabilice, entonces sí, puede ser una buena oportunidad.


----------



## Thaiel (3 Ene 2014)

Se veía venir....muchos ánimos al que tenga acciones.


----------



## decloban (3 Ene 2014)

¿esta la cotización suspendida?


----------



## Thaiel (3 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿esta la cotización suspendida?



No....simplemente no casan las órdenes de compra-venta


----------



## decloban (3 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> No....simplemente no casan las órdenes de compra-venta



¿alguien tiene posiciones? Desde luego me resulta curioso.


----------



## 1965 (3 Ene 2014)

pues yo me salí de codere PEROOOO, estoy pillado en colonial. Para entrar en un futuro no se, pero a los que estamos dentro nos han jodido...


----------



## Thaiel (3 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene posiciones? Desde luego me resulta curioso.



Yo no tengo en tiempo real, pero si te sirve esta web 

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Donde pone valor, buscas el que quieres y te salen unas pestañitas. Buscas en oferta y demanda...y te salen las órdenes. Está diferido (sobre 20 minutos) y en algunos casos como es Codere ahora mismo, datos inconexos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Ene 2014)

esta ha 0,60 la ostia no esta siendo muy pronunciada,


----------



## decloban (3 Ene 2014)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> esta ha 0,60 la ostia no esta siendo muy pronunciada,



Ha tocado los 0,54. Ahora falta por ver si los que están dentro intentan salir, lo que debería hundir el precio y si cierran cortos con lo que la caída no sera tan fuerte.

De todas formas preveo un goteo hacia la baja poco a poco.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Ene 2014)

Hola buenas, esta codere ya en el ibex? 
Depeche visionario!


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo 0,67-0.68 lo veo como el mínimo de esta onda
> 
> luego el 0,54



del dia 31dic


si pierde 0,54.... ya no sé calcular

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 03:39 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Hola buenas, esta codere ya en el ibex?
> Depeche visionario!



Creo que la meten en Junio. Sacan al BBVA para meterle


----------



## RuiKi84 (3 Ene 2014)

Depeche tiene que estar acumulando un paquete bueno, a estos precios... Esto es un chollo.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Depeche tiene que estar acumulando un paquete bueno, a estos precios... Esto es un chollo.




Jojojo me lo imagino en su foro diciendo que lo tiene todo controlado, que en tres días esta a 10 pavos y que ya estaba previsto.


----------



## decloban (3 Ene 2014)

El problema no es CDR sino la estafa de forex que se monto. 20% mensual garantizado.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jojojo me lo imagino en su foro diciendo que lo tiene todo controlado, que en tres días esta a 10 pavos y que ya estaba previsto.



En realidad es Depeche quién la está bajando, la va a dejar en 0,01 para subírnosla a 5 euros de aquí a un mes.

Por cierto, ¿en qué quedó todo el rollo de su foro?


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En realidad es Depeche quién la está bajando, la va a dejar en 0,01 para subírnosla a 5 euros de aquí a un mes.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿en qué quedó todo el rollo de su foro?



Pues me he metido en el foro que tiene y parece que ha vuelto a abrir la parte publica, eso si eliminando todos los post e hilos en los que no le ha ido bien o se le criticaba,esos en los que vació las carteras de los foreros en forex ::....

Buenisimo el de codere (hace un mes)
Por que confío en Codere? - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



> Originally Posted by: shakadevirgo Go to Quoted Post
> Depeche, ¿entrarías ahora en nuestros valores para bajar el valor medio de adquisición?.
> Me estoy dejando -27,02% en Codere y un -28,47% en Prisa, por no hablar del -11,79% de Solaria.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.





> DEPECHE: *Yo ahora mismo entraría en Codere, que es la primera que va a remontar,a estos precios es una ganga*.



jojojojo, la autentica ganga es no hacerte ni puto caso chaval!


----------



## mpbk (3 Ene 2014)

yo no pierdo el tiempo ni analizandola.


----------



## creative (3 Ene 2014)

Segun su foro publico sigue dentro, sinceramente a nadie se tiene que alegrar de las desgracias ajenas, mas vale que tenga mucho dinero fuera del valor.


----------



## Karks (3 Ene 2014)

k cracks todos a por codere!!

como para fiarse...


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Ene 2014)

Después de un mes me da por entrar en el hilo y así nos va... esta lección me la apunto para el futuro. Mejor hacerse caso a uno mismo que a futurólogos coderianos.
Vamos a ver qué pasa con esta gente de los casinos.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

en chicharros recomiendan comprar Solaria, y también nicolas correa y seguir en BIO


por cierto, quién está detrás de esa web?


----------



## decloban (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en chicharros recomiendan comprar Solaria, y también nicolas correa y seguir en BIO
> 
> por cierto, quién está detrás de esa web?






http://whoisinspector.com/whois/chicharros.info


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

tiene una consultoría?

pones su nombre en google y salen miles de links


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en chicharros recomiendan comprar Solaria, y también nicolas correa y seguir en BIO
> 
> 
> por cierto, quién está detrás de esa web?



Mucho ojo con entrar en valores tan pequeños, al calor de unos rewards. Si despues de este consejo todabia te tienta coges los valores recomendados hace un mes. Vendian natra a final de año a 3.20, quabit, amper... ojo que estos valores son donde se palma pasta


----------



## Kuiber (5 Ene 2014)

A este paso nos quedamos sin chicharros (y casi sin valores). Los primeros fueron Fadesa y Española del Zinc (muchos ni se acordarán) y desde entonces ya van unos cuantos. Si no salen OPV y hay una recuperación económica subirá todo todo (cada vez más gente entrará en renta variable y habrá sobrecompra).

TODOS los preconcursos terminaron en suspensión de cotización (Pescanova, Sniace,...) y los concursos en liquidación (Indo, La Seda,...).

A ver que pasa con San José, Amper,... y como terminan SPS, Zinkia y Codere (Vértice -ojalá me equivoque- parece que todavía lo tiene más negro).

Vendí parte de mis Coderes el 31 de diciembre con fuertes pérdidas compensadas con BME, NH y Prisa para un buen 2013. 

Los buitres (al igual que Villar Mir en Colonial) quieren cadáveres de los que sacar plusvalías y buscan entrar en el capital (si lo hacen) al menor precio posible y estarán encantados de enterrar la acción todavía más. Codere tiene un riesgo similar al de cualquier derivado con vencimiento en cuatro meses.

Lo recomendable es estar fuera en cualquiera de ellos y de buscar valores pequeños que sean aquellos con beneficios, dividendos, buenas recomendaciones,... Dicho lo cual, el viernes compré 12660 códeres en cuatro veces (me compró así una orden a 0´60) a precios de 0´58 , 0´59 y 0´60. Es mi warrant del 2014. Si el tiempo pasa (se acercan los cuatro meses) venderé y asumiré las pérdidas.

Cuando entré a 1´65 creía comprar una ganga, ahora soy consciente de que puede pasar de todo (las posibilidades de que se salve están en un 60%, de que se salve sin perjudicar la acción más de lo que está a corto plazo son mínimas). Lo hago porque el free float tiene un valor de 10 millones de euros y si se solucionan los problemas (al menos en parte) no va haber acciones para quien quiera entrar. Cuando venda lo contaré.

Una empresa en concurso aumenta sus problemas (los proveedores no sirven, la clientela no se fía,...) en un sector como el juego veo la imagen muy "manchada", la solución para la empresa es urgente.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mucho ojo con entrar en valores tan pequeños, al calor de unos rewards. Si despues de este consejo todabia te tienta coges los valores recomendados hace un mes. Vendian natra a final de año a 3.20, quabit, amper... ojo que estos valores son donde se palma pasta



tranquilo. nunca, NUNCA, *NUNCA *compro por lo que me indique un blog o un experto. Puedo leer y VALORO yo.

Pero gracias por el aviso.


Hay gente que no aprende


----------



## Shakadevirgo (5 Ene 2014)

Kuiber dijo:


> A este paso nos quedamos sin chicharros (y casi sin valores). Los primeros fueron Fadesa y Española del Zinc (muchos ni se acordarán) y desde entonces ya van unos cuantos. Si no salen OPV y hay una recuperación económica subirá todo todo (cada vez más gente entrará en renta variable y habrá sobrecompra).
> 
> TODOS los preconcursos terminaron en suspensión de cotización (Pescanova, Sniace,...) y los concursos en liquidación (Indo, La Seda,...).
> 
> ...




Kuiber, tu nivel está por encima de lo que se lee en este foro.
Veo que sigues confiando en Codere. Muy interesante tu teoría de la sobrecompra.
¿Cuál piensas que será la solución para la compañía, la conversión de deuda en acciones y por tanto dilución?.
¿Qué opinas de la posible nacionalización que quieren hacer del sector del juego en Argentina?.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ene 2014)

No olvidemos que estamos entrando en empresas en PreConcurso de Acreedores. Creo que es mejor apostar en BWIN, en serio, que esto.


----------



## Kuiber (5 Ene 2014)

TODAS las cotizadas en preconcurso terminaron en suspensión de cotización. Actualmente están en preconcurso SPS, Vértice, Códere y Zinkia.

Kamakura considera a Codere como una de las compañías con mayores probabilidades de impago de créditos de todo el mundo.

Lo más sensato es estar lejos de valores de este tipo. La acción actualmente es similar a un warrant call de alto riesgo con vencimiento a cuatro meses, producto para inversores de altísimo riesgo y que no debe ponderar más de un 1% de la cartera.

El único valor que logro librar de una situación de este tipo fue Jazztel que llegó a tocar los 0´19, pero eran otros tiempos y llegó un inversor antes de solicitar el concurso.

En su día Codere adoptó una medida suicida al endeudarse a corto plazo para pagar intereses de deuda, ello dio pie a pensar que había una solución financiera que no se concretó a tiempo (bien una venta de activos bien una refinanciación) y a 1´65 paracía una clara oportunidad para tomar posiciones (esta claro que no lo era).

Los fondos (al igual que sucede con Villar Mir en Colonial) quieren entrar al mejor precio y cuanto más hundida esté la acción mejor para ellos (CDS aparte). Posiblemente la propuesta de canje fuera incluso realizada por los propios fondos, pero no interese a los actuales accionistas de control y con el preconcurso buscan ganar tiempo y lograr una solución más favorable. El canje es el segundo peor escenario posible por detrás del concurso, pero también es cierto que, aunque la acción bajaría todavía más, la deuda sería pasado.

Si nos creemos lo que nos cuentan el EBITDA y la valoración de activos no son propios de una empresa concursada (según valoración de la empresa solo la filial argentina tiene el mismo valor que la deuda global del grupo). La diversificación, rentabilidad, expansión del sector y la ausencia de licencias nuevas hacen los activos del sector del juego muy apetecibles para cualquier competidor.

Por otra parte, habría que ver quienes son los bonistas, pues si fueran fondos de renta fija es muy probable que la inversión en renta variable fuera vetada al momento de la emisión, por lo que el canje no sería posible o de realizarse tendrían que vender sus acciones en un corto plazo (una mala operación para ellos).

El hecho de haber tan poco free float hace que por muy poco se compre un gran porcentaje de la compañía. En caso de una noticia positiva (refinanciación o venta de activos) la subida debería de ser muy fuerte pues no habrá acciones para los que quieran entrar. Se trata de una especulación con relativas probabilidades de éxito, por lo que no es sensato jugarse los ahorros en esto y más a día de hoy cuando el volumen es tan bajo.

Invertir en valores medianos, bien valorados por los analistas (si son analistas extranjeros mejor), rezagados en el 2013 y con beneficios contables es una apuesta casi segura en un mercado con cada vez menos valores y con menos miedo en los inversores. Entrar en valores con problemas es una aventura y en preconcurso todavía más.

Si los socios mayoritarios venden (sucede en SPS) o si esto se alarga hay que salir corriendo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

de momento 0.60-0.65 cierra gap


----------



## venecia (6 Ene 2014)

antes que coderes compro quabits mil veces...que tal se portaron los reyes¿


----------



## flaco_gekko (6 Ene 2014)

Son depeche sanos...
y lo de codere?


Éstoy tentado en entrar ahora para vender esta misma semana con un +10%-15%


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

flaco_gekko dijo:


> Son depeche sanos...
> y lo de codere?
> 
> 
> Éstoy tentado en entrar ahora para vender esta misma semana con un +10%-15%



Ya somos 2, no es broma. De 0,64 a 0,70

Sale de sobreventa con el MACD girando y con manos fuertes entrando en ESPEJO
y precio vuelve a entrar en BB, estato dinámico saliendo también.


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ya somos 2, no es broma. De 0,64 a 0,70
> 
> Sale de sobreventa con el MACD girando y con manos fuertes entrando en ESPEJO
> y precio vuelve a entrar en BB, estato dinámico saliendo también.



Estais con subidón de azucar del roscón o con virus depechiano o que? Es un valor que no sigue el AT sino lo que le interesa al tal Benito y Mojardin o a los fondos buitre que quieren quedarse la empresa a medio euro, mañana lo mismo se pone en 0,52


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Estais con subidón de azucar del roscón o con virus depechiano o que? Es un valor que no sigue el AT sino lo que le interesa al tal Benito y Mojardin o a los fondos buitre que quieren quedarse la empresa a medio euro, mañana lo mismo se pone en 0,52



las veces que entran las manos...


igual la levantan un 10% y la tirán un poco luego a -2% o -4% who knows?


----------



## decloban (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las veces que entran las manos...



Entran para empapelar gacelas  

Por cierto, dentro otra vez de Tecnocom ;-)


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las veces que entran las manos...



Ven a mi cuarto de estar, dijo la araña a la mosca 

Con el puñetero CDR he perdido hasta la camisa y todas las plusvis de 2013, no lo toco ni con un palo...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

hay que aprovechar que los de chicharros no dicen nada para que suba poco a poco... :d


edito: es una trampa, cierto. paso de entrar en cdr


----------



## decloban (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay que aprovechar que los de chicharros no dicen nada para que suba poco a poco... :d



Para mi chicharros es mi nuevo indicador para saber cuando hay que vender


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Para mi chicharros es mi nuevo indicador para saber cuando hay que vender



Pues gracias a ellos compre BIO, entre otras, y he recogido buenas plusvis. Lo jodido es con los valores de corto recorrido, ahi desde que ellos compran a que tu compras puede haber subido la cosa un 6%, ellos se salen, se salen las manos fuertes con un +8%, y tu quedas pillado en el valor perdiendo pasta. Tanto da que te avisen por SMS (aunque el precio parece ser alto) ya que no siempre puedes comprar en el momento del aviso. Es el problema de la mayoria de los chicharros, entre que entras tarde y sales tarde al final solo gana el broker...


----------



## decloban (6 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pues gracias a ellos compre BIO, entre otras, y he recogido buenas plusvis.



Mec error. Ellos no han echo nada por usted usted es un beneficiario colateral de su plan para sacar tacajada de incautos  

Y parece que no hayamos aprendido con CDR y los gurus. Tenga su método y no se salga de el y no haga caso a lo que digan o lea sobre recomendaciones de compra.


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mec error. Ellos no han echo nada por usted usted es un beneficiario colateral
> 
> Y parece que no hayamos aprendido con CDR y los gurus. Tenga su método y no se salga de el y no haga caso a lo que digan o lea sobre recomendaciones de compra.



Soy una gacelilla novata que todavia no tiene un metodo claro, que ve como hay docenas de metodos de AT de resultados relativos (medias de rejilla, velas negras, tazas y asas, hombros y caderas, hojas de te, llamadas a Cthulhu, ahora el chichimoku ese) y ha optado, por ahora, por hacer una especie de media ponderada de las señales de compra que dan algunos, aqui en burbuja, el de bolsa canaria, la bolsa de Carlos Maria, y, como no, en chicharros (aunque con estos ya he tenido sorpresas y cada vez los tengo menos en cuenta, sobre todo con valores muy volatiles y debajo del euro entre que lees su señal y compras ya vas por detras de la subida)


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Hoy recomiendan Ercros. Ha entrado a 0,51. Toooodo el rato habla de Ercros como de sube un 8%, sube un 9%, sube un 10% etc.... cuando ha comprado en 0,51 y cierra en 0,529. Ganando un 2% de momento. Pero claro, lo que transmite es que sube un 9%!!

Como dato positivo: el OBV, Chalkin y Elder Ray que dicen que hay compras y apenas ventas, pero eso sabemos que se corrige en 5 minutos.


Por cierto mi opinión con Ercros: CUIDADO
Todos los gráficos dan entrada, sí, pero apunto unos detalles que IGUAL se han pasado por alto:

Número de manos fuertes en Ercros? *Miren Koncorde*
El precio se sale más de la mitad por las Bandas B.
El MACD- señal, de hoy dobla al de ayer
El precio no parece en sobrecompra, pero está en 65 que es el mismo nivel que los máximos de Octubre. Así que igual SÍ que está en sobrecompra, como parece indicar el CCI un poco.

Ayer Atlas dió posible señal de "escapada" al alza, como ha ocurrido.


Y ahora el gráfico con el precio que es lo que importa

Trazando los 2 abanicos, el de máximos y mínimos, tenemos que sobrepasa la segunda línea del de caída pero se queda EXACTO en la resistencia de la tercera en 53,3
El precio se ha detenido en el 50% EXACTO de la caída a mínimos de Octubre, en 53,3.
y si vamos más allá y trazamos la proyección de Fibo desde el mínimo al máx y al mín, nos da 0,531 








Este valor está muy manipulado, MUY, por el cuidador y agencias amigas. Clava todo. Puede subir, solo digo que se anden con ojo.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 14:06 ----------

y otro dato, si miramos la longitud de las últimas velas grandes de subida, es LA MISMA en las 3 VERDES con la de hoy:
+0,046

Casualidades?


SI VA BIEN, lo normal es que suba hasta 0,569


----------



## flaco_gekko (6 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Estais con subidón de azucar del roscón o con virus depechiano o que? Es un valor que no sigue el AT sino lo que le interesa al tal Benito y Mojardin o a los fondos buitre que quieren quedarse la empresa a medio euro, mañana lo mismo se pone en 0,52




Al final me acojoné...:fiufiu:

Ando en liquidez en mi broker para bolsa española / europea ¿Algun valor con pontencial a corto/ medio plazo? este mes cargué arcelor y rwe pero son a largo plazo.

Saludos


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Tecnocom para un ti-ta 
Acx está a punto de dar varias señales
TEF y Bankia recomiendan mucho pero con cuidado

ahora está de moda el indicador ichimoku


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hoy recomiendan Ercros. Ha entrado a 0,51. Toooodo el rato habla de Ercros como de sube un 8%, sube un 9%, sube un 10% etc.... cuando ha comprado en 0,51 y cierra en 0,529. Ganando un 2% de momento. Pero claro, lo que transmite es que sube un 9%!!
> 
> Como dato positivo: el OBV, Chalkin y Elder Ray que dicen que hay compras y apenas ventas, pero eso sabemos que se corrige en 5 minutos.
> 
> ...



Ellos dicen que entran a 0.51 tu les sigues a 0.52 y ya les has calentado el valor. Si son tan buenos porque no han dicho nada de carbures o de gowex, o gamesa que janus aviso por aqui...
Tlf esta analizada en blog del.patapalo y prisa se nos escapo


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ellos dicen que entran a 0.51 tu les sigues a 0.52 y ya les has calentado el valor. Si son tan buenos porque no han dicho nada de carbures o de gowex, o gamesa que janus aviso por aqui...
> Tlf esta analizada en blog del.patapalo y prisa se nos escapo



el viernes 0.375 o el lunes 0,38 a meter orden o así


o igual menos, esperemos 2 días ::


----------



## moisty70 (8 Ene 2014)

bueno bueno pelotazo del valor prota del post

lastima no haber hablado durante la mañana a cazar unos centimillos a 10% el centimo


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> bueno bueno pelotazo del valor prota del post
> 
> lastima no haber hablado durante la mañana a cazar unos centimillos a 10% el centimo



La venganza de DPCH !

Arriba CDR y abajo el foro ::


----------



## Deibis (8 Ene 2014)

Que pelotazo ni que hostias. No hay ningún coderiano-depechero con acciones a menos de 1,50€ de media

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 1965 (8 Ene 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Que pelotazo ni que hostias. No hay ningún coderiano-depechero con acciones a menos de 1,50€ de media
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues yo las tengo a 1,2. No hay pelotazo, pero ya no pierdo tanto. Pierdo muchísimo más con colonial (y eso que lleva dos jornadas alzistas, pero aún están en -43%). Pero es que estos días se me está poniendo todo verde:vomito:


----------



## Deibis (8 Ene 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Pues yo las tengo a 1,2. No hay pelotazo, pero ya no pierdo tanto. Pierdo muchísimo más con colonial (y eso que lleva dos jornadas alzistas, pero aún están en -43%). Pero es que estos días se me está poniendo todo verde:vomito:



Lo dicho, respiras pero de pelotazo nada. Los únicos que han dado pelotazo han sido los que compraron ayer o hace dos días. Y por cierto, si las tienes a 1,20€ será coderiano pero no depechero. No creo que a ese precio las compraras antes del primer petardazo y no las hayas vendido. Y menos creo todavía que desde la caída las compraras porque creías en el gurú.


----------



## Metal12 (8 Ene 2014)

deibis dijo:


> que pelotazo ni que hostias. No hay ningún coderiano-depechero con acciones a menos de 1,50€ de media
> 
> enviado desde mi nexus 5 mediante tapatalk



por que tu lo digas.........


----------



## Robopoli (8 Ene 2014)

La verdad que esto de Codere es de lo más entretenido 
Yo vendí a 1,50 creo recordar palmando bastante. Y menos mal porque yo no habría sido capaz de piramidar tan abajo ni de coña.


----------



## 1965 (8 Ene 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Lo dicho, respiras pero de pelotazo nada. Los únicos que han dado pelotazo han sido los que compraron ayer o hace dos días. Y por cierto, si las tienes a 1,20€ será coderiano pero no depechero. No creo que a ese precio las compraras antes del primer petardazo y no las hayas vendido. Y menos creo todavía que desde la caída las compraras porque creías en el gurú.



Las compré con sus primeros consejos y luego vendí parte pero no supe salir del todo. Al cesar lo que es del Cesar. A mi me hizo ganar en campofrio, estoy a cero en solaria y en codere me pudo la codicia. Luego ya la cosa se le fue de las manos, pero mientras no entró en brote daba buenos consejos (en mi humilde opinión).

Lo de colonial fue cogiendo consejos de aquí y de allá y entré en máximos y ya solo ha caído, y como salga a delante lo de Villar Mir, tendré que dejarlo para mis nietos ::


----------



## decloban (8 Ene 2014)

Mirad Koncorde y descubriréis quien ha entrado hoy en el valor.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mirad Koncorde y descubriréis quien ha entrado hoy en el valor.



Depeche y compañia ?:fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

Codere al IBEX en tres dias.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 18:59 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Mirad Koncorde y descubriréis quien ha entrado hoy en el valor.



Gacelones a punta pala. No descarto que Depeche ande por otro foro acumulando incautos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ene 2014)

Se dice, se barrunta que depeche ataco el foro para llevarse el solo la subida...


----------



## venecia (8 Ene 2014)

Mañana me juego el owned a que baja mínimo el 35% '' empezara subiendo pa cojer mas gacelas a 1.3 x ejemplo y luego zasca!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamui (8 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mirad Koncorde y descubriréis quien ha entrado hoy en el valor.



Puedes ampliar esto para los cándidos que no usamos konkorde?


----------



## decloban (8 Ene 2014)

Kamui dijo:


> Puedes ampliar esto para los cándidos que no usamos konkorde?



Básicamente lo que dice HisHoliness.



HisHoliness dijo:


> Gacelones a punta pala. No descarto que Depeche ande por otro foro acumulando incautos.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

Kamui dijo:


> Puedes ampliar esto para los cándidos que no usamos konkorde?



Toda la compra del dia de hoy es de la mano debil= gacelas, no hay compra de la mano fuerte.


----------



## Kamui (8 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Toda la compra del dia de hoy es de la mano debil= gacelas, no hay compra de la mano fuerte.



No obstante, no creo que todas las gacelas se hayan puesto de acuerdo para meter el volumen que han metido sólo por una noticia de un patadón palante, no? Qué lectura os merece en este sentido?


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

Kamui dijo:


> No obstante, no creo que todas las gacelas se hayan puesto de acuerdo para meter el volumen que han metido sólo por una noticia de un patadón palante, no? Qué lectura os merece en este sentido?



Todo lo quebrado tiene ese tipo de volatilidad pre-muerte. Mira quienes son los dos mejores de hoy. Vertice (en preconcurso) y Codere.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ene 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Mañana me juego el owned a que baja mínimo el 35% '' empezara subiendo pa cojer mas gacelas a 1.3 x ejemplo y luego zasca!!!!!!!!




Te cito para la posteridad.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Ene 2014)

Valla locura con Codere. Ahora que yo no entro ni loco y ojo que quien sabe....
Lo digo porque reconozco que pensaba que la empresa salía para adelante pero ya me entran dudas. Eah, que tenga que ser lo que sea. Eso si, yo desde la barrera.


----------



## venecia (8 Ene 2014)

yo tengo la pasta en un fondo de renta fija de ing . hasta que no vea el ibex en 9500 no lo toco ni con 1 palo . todavia me tiro de los pelos por vender gamesas a 7,22 .


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Ene 2014)

Qué cabronacos, unos han pegado hoy un pelotazo mientras otros todavía palmamos pasta a base de bien.

Felicidades por el buen ojo y la cabeza fría.

Edito: Como dicen por ahí, mañana o pasado nuevo bajón para pillar a las gacelas que no hayan aprendido la lección.


----------



## Deibis (8 Ene 2014)

Me ha parecido leer por ahí que hablaban de refinanciación, cuando en realidad es una prórroga. Más de uno habrá caído en eso. Y aunque suenen parecido, no lo es.

O están a punto de vender activos, y con eso pueden quitar deuda, o mucho me temo que en 30 días no van a conseguir a través de ingresos ordinarios lo que no han conseguido hasta hoy.

A ver si Ane cuelga una de sus gráficas actualizadas. Recuerdo una a medio-largo plazo (no se si semanal) donde el canal descendente era bastante claro y cuadraba con el máximo de hace pocos meses.


----------



## Kuiber (8 Ene 2014)

Hace unos días dije que cuando vendiera avisaba, pues hoy vendimos la mayor parte de nuestras posiciones en Codere (un 95%). La orden fue a 1´11 y entró en tres veces a 1´14 (la mayoría), 1´15 y 1´16. 

La noticia de ayer (sin ser solución ninguna) fue suficiente para hacer volar a un valor en el que casi nadie vendía (el que lo hacía era perdiendo y la mayoría ya había asumido las pérdidas antes) y cuyo valor del porcentaje que cotizaba en bolsa era demasiado pequeño. Esta fue la causa principal: free float con un valor tirado.

El contrato comunicado ayer vuelve a ser un parche (innecesario ya que el preconcurso transformó los créditos en no exigibles), pero que, una vez más, permite pensar en una solución real (refinanciación o venta de activos para amortizar deuda). La extensión del crédito viene a incrementar los intereses del préstamo (hay noticias que hablan de que los fondos pedían un 40% de intereses), por lo que si hubiera un definitivo concurso de acreedores éste sería calificado como culpable y los administradores (que se juegan su patrimonio al poseer el 70% de la empresa) podrían incurrir en responsabilidades penales.

Creo que los actuales gestores de Codere cometieron demasiados errores (murieron de éxito), pero me cuesta creer que adoptarán medidas tan drámaticas como ponerse en manos de un fondo buitre sin tener una vía de escape. Este es el motivo por el que mantenemos una posición residual.

Sé que muchos estais más que hartos del valor, bien por seguir dentro bien por vender antes con pérdidas. Mucha suerte a todos los que todavía estais dentro, creo que alguna solución van a encontrar y que tarde o temprano se aclararan las cosas, sin embargo para el que no está dentro ya no es una inversión que se pueda recomendar, pues al precio actual muchos ya ganan y algunos igual ganan mucho.

La plusvalía fue suficiente como para recuperar lo perdido en el 2013 en Codere y cumplir los objetivos previstos para todo este año, la venta era demasiado tentadora. 

La persona que inició este hilo buscaba recomendar valores con excesivos problemas (SPS, Vértice, Prisa, Codere,...) y la cotización por los suelos para en caso de recuperación las ganancias fueran impactantes. Nunca se puede crear una cartera con valores de este tipo (sé que algunos la teneis) ya que si hay un crack en alguna de ellas se lleva la inversión.

Ahora me despido. Fuera del valor entiendo que éste no es mi sitio (más cuando alguno me tomó por un cazainversores), me pasaré a finales de año a ver que acertados fueron mis pronósticos (si sube Codere creo que estaré en el podium). Mucha suerte y fijaros más en el fundamental y en la lógica ya que el técnico en valores pequeños es muy manipulable.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el viernes 0.375 o el lunes 0,38 a meter orden o así
> 
> 
> *o igual menos,* esperemos 2 días ::



Vamos a esperar

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 17:40 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Ya somos 2, no es broma. De 0,64 a 0,70
> 
> Sale de sobreventa con el MACD girando y con manos fuertes entrando en ESPEJO
> y precio vuelve a entrar en BB, estato dinámico saliendo también.



*NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


no era trampaaaaa


----------



## morfheo (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vamos a esperar
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 17:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Anne, a que te refieres con que "no era trampa"??

Que es eso del espejo que comentas?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

a esto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zado-mucho-potencial-ii-109.html#post10707028


espejo es una señal en koncorde


----------



## moisty70 (9 Ene 2014)

preapertura 1,17

:8::8:


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> preapertura 1,17
> 
> :8::8:



Si cierra la semana en 1,25€ y lo mantiene durante un par de semanas mirare el valor con otros ojos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (9 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si cierra la semana en 1,25€ y lo mantiene durante un par de semanas *mirare el valor con otros ojos*.



Durante un mes, luego vuelta a empezar con lo del pago de la deuda.
He vendido hoy casi todas mis coderes con una perdida de "solo" 1500€. ::

Me quedo dentro con 128 acciones por si acaso sube a 15 euros y cotiza en el ibex35 este año.


----------



## Thaiel (9 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si cierra la semana en 1,25€ y lo mantiene durante un par de semanas mirare el valor con otros ojos.



Decloban, has visto el volumen de ayer y de hoy de OLE??. Eso sí, estancada....pero algo se cuece.

Bueno, parece que hoy sí que tira....veremos!!.


----------



## janderiano (9 Ene 2014)

*Esto me suena*

Opino que hoy cerraremos por encima de 1,50 - Invertia Foros

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 10:12 ----------




janderiano dijo:


> Opino que hoy cerraremos por encima de 1,50 - Invertia Foros



Esto lo acabo de ver en el foro de invertia y creo que rastreador financiero nos suena


----------



## janderiano (9 Ene 2014)

palladio dijo:


> Codere exige a los bonistas una quita sobre 1.000 millones de deuda emitida - elEconomista.es
> 
> dentro enlaza con esta noticia



Hombre es una buena medida de presión, si no entramos en concurso...está clara la mejor opción,menos de algo que más de quizás nada.


----------



## skifi (9 Ene 2014)

Vaya, pues yo lo poquito que metí antes de las "bajadas sanas" lo mantuve porque ya lo daba todo por perdido, ahora igual puedo recuperar parte de aquello sin tantísimas pérdidas… o igual sigo manteniendo, por si sube algo más. Total, de perdidos al río, ya que aguanté en el peor momento, puedo estirar más la cuerda...


----------



## tikonenko (9 Ene 2014)

*no son gacelas*

hola,no creo que sean solo gacelas,los volumenes son muy altos,y las gacelas huyeron despavoridas o se quedaron pilladas.
A mi este valor no me gusta mucho,pero he de reconocer que es superdivertido


----------



## skifi (9 Ene 2014)

Hombre, hay que reconocer que algunos momentos en este hilo y en su predecesor fueron memorables, mejor que seguir un culebrón de la tele…  Yo me incluyo en el volumen de los pillados, pero con unas cantidades muy pequeñas que asumí como "perdibles", pero supongo que los que metieron hasta la camisa ya estarán escaldados, por mucho que ahora remonte algo


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Decloban, has visto el volumen de ayer y de hoy de OLE??. Eso sí, estancada....pero algo se cuece.
> 
> Bueno, parece que hoy sí que tira....veremos!!.



Ten por seguro que algo pasara. Atlas y TCM no pueden estar equivocados con OLE eso sí igual el movimiento brusco es hacía la baja


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ene 2014)

janderiano dijo:


> Opino que hoy cerraremos por encima de 1,50 - Invertia Foros
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Jojojojojojo el mismo depeche volviendo a su operativa calientavalores? Este chico no tiene remedio, y es tan torpe que se pone ese nick.....:ouch:


----------



## tikonenko (9 Ene 2014)

*algo se nos escapa*

debe haber alguna noticia que todavia no sabemos ,y otros si saben


----------



## janderiano (9 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jojojojojojo el mismo depeche volviendo a su operativa calientavalores? Este chico no tiene remedio, y es tan torpe que se pone ese nick.....:ouch:



yo cuando lo he visto...digo buenooo...ahora busca otro lugar para que le escuchen
a ver que lo que está pasando es lo mismo que paso en septiembre..ahora lo importante es saber lo que no hay que hacer,con la experiencia que tenemos los pillados...no saber lo que hay que hacer, que esto ya lo hemos vivido.


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

Desde luego los que compraron hace 3 días están haciendo el año y los que se pusieron cortos espero que les haya saltado el SL.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 11:10 ----------




venecia dijo:


> Mañana me juego el owned a que baja mínimo el 35% '' empezara subiendo pa cojer mas gacelas *a 1.3 x ejemplo* y luego zasca!!!!!!!!



Aunque aun falta día yo voy señalando


----------



## janderiano (9 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Desde luego los que compraron hace 3 días están haciendo el año y los que se pusieron cortos espero que les haya saltado el SL.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 11:10 ----------
> 
> ...



jejejejej como nos venimos arriba a poco que escampa jejejej


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

janderiano dijo:


> jejejejej como nos venimos arriba a poco que escampa jejejej



El día es largo estoy fuera del valor pero soy visillera


----------



## Robopoli (9 Ene 2014)

La verdad es que me dicen que va a tocar otra vez estos precios y me da la risa. 
Me alegro por los que están dentro y lo siento a la vez porque el infame lo usara para engañar a más gente.
El gallito tiene que estar intratable en su corral


----------



## Maravedi (9 Ene 2014)

Alguna mano fuerte comprando?


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Mañana me juego el owned a que baja mínimo el 35% '' empezara subiendo pa cojer mas gacelas *a 1.3 x ejemplo* y luego zasca!!!!!!!!



Y empieza el zasca


----------



## santaclaus (9 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y empieza el zasca



Creo que te aceleras demasiado, este movimiento es una corrección "sana", pero la bajada del 35% ¿no era mañana? :fiufiu:


----------



## janderiano (9 Ene 2014)

Hoy parece clavado a ayer hasta que el máximo lo ha marcado sobre las 11,30
A ver si clava la forma de cerrar también y cierra sobre 1,35...que ahora que he mirado en el foro de invertía es la misma cifra que ha dicho el "amigo" Depeche
Glub glub glub


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

Esto se hunde... Creo que no va a cerrar en los 1,50 depechianos.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto se hunde... Creo que no va a cerrar en los 1,50 depechianos.



Si es que este hombre no falla. Es abrir el piquito de plata y el valor de turno hacer todo lo contrario.
Deberíamos hacer un fondo tipo "Reverse Depeche Leverage x 5" y salíamos todos de aquí en lamborgini ::


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

a ver, hoy ha hecho maximos, no va a pasarlos, si trazais FIBO abanico de max a min lo veis


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver, hoy ha hecho maximos, no va a pasarlos, si trazais FIBO abanico de max a min lo veis



Las colas son ruido de mercado y yo las suelo ignorar. Para mi la clave para ver un posible cambio de tendencia (dudo que cambie en corto plazo) es que cierre la semana por encima de 1,25 y lo mantenga un par de semanas.

Todo lo demás es el típico comportamiento de chicharros en un pie mas en el otro mundo que en este.

Eso sí el que entro hace 2 días que le quiten lo bailado pero de ahí a decir que es una señal para que el valor se vuelva alcista hay un trecho.


----------



## venecia (10 Ene 2014)

Tepeche: Hoy la han bajado a 0,96 euros, que es el nivel máximo donde la pueden bajar si seguimos el retroceso de fibonacci.
A partir de este nivel tiene que empezar a tirar para arriba y ponerse en verde.
Pienso que la semana que viene veremos Codere cotizando por encima de 2 euros.:XX::XX::XX:



venecia dijo:


> Mañana me juego el owned a que baja mínimo el 35% '' empezara subiendo pa cojer mas gacelas a 1.3 x ejemplo y luego zasca!!!!!!!!



en fin ya dije que subiria a 1,30 y luego bajaria un 35% minimo... ahora esta en 1 leuro : acerte


----------



## santaclaus (10 Ene 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Tepeche: Hoy la han bajado a 0,96 euros, que es el nivel máximo donde la pueden bajar si seguimos el retroceso de fibonacci.
> A partir de este nivel tiene que empezar a tirar para arriba y ponerse en verde.
> Pienso que la semana que viene veremos Codere cotizando por encima de 2 euros.:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Lo de Tepeche es de traca, ni caso, está tratando de pillar nuevos incautos.

Bien visto el movimiento de hoy, y por supuesto gracias por recoger tu owned, de 1,35 a 1 no hay mínimo un 35%


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Tepeche: Hoy la han bajado a 0,96 euros, que es el nivel máximo donde la pueden bajar si seguimos el retroceso de fibonacci.
> A partir de este nivel tiene que empezar a tirar para arriba y ponerse en verde.
> Pienso que la semana que viene veremos Codere cotizando por encima de 2 euros.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## venecia (10 Ene 2014)

y encima dice que lo esta haciendo de libro jajajajaj este tupeche es la monda lirondaaa


----------



## 1965 (10 Ene 2014)

Yo he aprovechado el repunte para vender todo lo que me quedaba. Al final entre una época y otra habré palmado unos 1000 leuros, que ya está bien para aprender. Ya no me acerco a codere ni con un palo


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Tepeche: Hoy la han bajado a 0,96 euros, que es el nivel máximo donde la pueden bajar si seguimos el retroceso de fibonacci.
> A partir de este nivel tiene que empezar a tirar para arriba y ponerse en verde.
> Pienso que la semana que viene veremos Codere cotizando por encima de 2 euros.:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajjajajaa menudo payaso. Solo falta que diga que la ha bajado el para que quede más guapo el grafico.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

os sigo poniendo el gráfico del otro día:






y 2 "casualidades"


----------



## Deibis (10 Ene 2014)

Pues eso Ane, que lo está haciendo de libro


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Pues eso Ane, que lo está haciendo de libro



lo "están haciendo"









*te respondo aquí:
CHILA: ARCOS DE FIBONACCI
*

del mínimo al máximo de estos días


----------



## morfheo (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo "están haciendo"
> 
> igual que en tubacex



Anne, si lo esta haciendo de forma tan calculada, como piensas que va a evolucionar según tu punto de vista?


----------



## Chila (10 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que este hombre no falla. Es abrir el piquito de plata y el valor de turno hacer todo lo contrario.
> Deberíamos hacer un fondo tipo "Reverse Depeche Leverage x 5" y salíamos todos de aquí en lamborgini ::



Y alguno aún le hará caso...

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 23:41 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Y alguno aún le hará caso...



Por cierto, ¿qué son esos circulitos que has puesto en el g´rafico, Ane?


----------



## mpbk (11 Ene 2014)

he realizado muchisimos estudios de indicadores, y los arcos de fibo no sirven para mucho, por no decir nada, los horizontales es el instrumento más preciso de todos los indicadores.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he realizado muchisimos estudios de indicadores, y los arcos de fibo no sirven para mucho, por no decir nada, los horizontales es el instrumento más preciso de todos los indicadores.



Yo tampoco los uso, pero al ver que el cuidata estaba usando los abanicos de forma rara, y que cuadraba todo, me puse a tratear con herramientas menos usadas y tachán


cuidata joputa saluda a la afición!


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo tampoco los uso, pero al ver que el cuidata estaba usando los abanicos de forma rara, y que cuadraba todo, me puse a tratear con herramientas menos usadas y tachán
> 
> 
> cuidata joputa saluda a la afición!



...y la conclusión es...

1- ni con un palo
2- salir a depechear
3- NPI


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> ...y la conclusión es...
> 
> 1- ni con un palo
> 2- salir a depechear
> 3- NPI



pues ni con un palo, como llevo diciendo tiempo. lo que pasa que es tentador seguir la estrategia una vez que "la descubres" y sacarle un 10% cuando toque

Si juegas 2000, al menos tienes 200 para algunos regalos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues ni con un palo, como llevo diciendo tiempo. lo que pasa que es tentador seguir la estrategia una vez que "la descubres" y sacarle un 10% cuando toque
> 
> Si juegas 2000, al menos tienes 200 para algunos regalos.



Arriesgar un 100% para ganar un 10% no me parece muy coherente...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Arriesgar un 100% para ganar un 10% no me parece muy coherente...



Y más según está el mercado. Llevamos desde mediados de diciembre que le das una patada a casi cualquier valor y te caen buenas plusvalías.
Arriesgar con este tipo de chicharracos quebrados me parece una soberana tontería pero allá cada uno.


----------



## 1965 (11 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y más según está el mercado. Llevamos desde mediados de diciembre que le das una patada a casi cualquier valor y te caen buenas plusvalías.
> Arriesgar con este tipo de chicharracos quebrados me parece una soberana tontería pero allá cada uno.



Robopoli, que seguro que te has metido en charcos mas grandes :XX: Yo ya estoy fuera y me siento liberado


----------



## janderiano (11 Ene 2014)

Pues mira que el Depeche me metió en este valor cuando yo vivía muy bien en mi Deoleo y no quiero ni ver al amigo...pero ha comentado una cosa, y yo que pertenezco al sector del juego y algo conozco a estas empresas...me ha hecho pensar
A lo que me refiero es a los bonos de Cirsa que casualmente ha pedido esos 120 millones que se parecen mucho a esos 127 millones que tiene que pagar Codere.Y Cirsa en el sector esta comprando empresas de volúmenes considerables,nada comparables claro está a Codere.
Y hablando del caso Argentino, los amigos de los que mandan allí digamos que son más amigos de Cirsa que de Codere.
Puede ser descabellado,pero puede ser una opción de que Cirsa pudiera estar pensando en entrar en Codere, además la feria del recreativo en España es en Marzo y allí se suele llegar con noticias que luego en todo el año se producen.
Cirsa es un ejemplo de como ganar dinero con el mismo tipo de negocio y el mismo volumen prácticamente que Codere.
También se puede comentar el tema de que Cirsa y Codere parece que se puedan quedar con el negocio de apuestas en las administraciones de lotería, así que son la mayor competencia pero cuando quieren se hacen muy amigos.


----------



## Deibis (12 Ene 2014)

El otro día llegué a encontrarme con esto...

El blog de Laura Guillot: ¿La liquidación de Codere está cantada? ¿Cirsa se convertirá en el brazo ejecutor de Codere? ¿Se disolverá Codere en 2015? ¿Cambirá de manos Cirsa en 2018?



> ¿La liquidación de Codere está cantada? ¿Cirsa se convertirá en el brazo ejecutor de Codere? ¿Se disolverá Codere en 2015? ¿Cambirá de manos Cirsa en 2018?
> 
> Hace un par de días recibí el siguiente email:
> Buenas tardes Laura
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Arriesgar un 100% para ganar un 10% no me parece muy coherente...



tal como está la bolsa y su contabilidad creativa de sus empresas, lo hacemos diariamente ::


pero sí, hay casos y casos


----------



## decloban (12 Ene 2014)

Después de esta semana tan peculiar con CDR creo que koncorde no deja lugar a dudas.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Después de esta semana tan peculiar con CDR creo que koncorde no deja lugar a dudas.



20% de caida incoming


----------



## creative (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 20% de caida incoming



Solaria sera el nuevo cohete, si se confirma el comienzo del pedido chino de 100mw, prologable a otro pedido mas si añadimos el plan europeo del 2030....


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

el valor capitaliza 20 veces menos que la deuda aprox. (nuevo a vuela pluma). El mercado no es tonto y lo que está cotizando es que una parte muy importante de la deuda se puede capitalizar provocando una brutal devaluación del precio de las acciones por el trasvase de deuda a capitalización (rebalanceo negativo en el enterprise value). El tema es el de siempre, si la cotización ahora ya tiene en cuenta lo que va a suceder o no.

Dudo mucho que la banca deje reventar este valor porque más de 1,000 millones de deuda son muchos como para dejarlos perder así a la ligera.


----------



## morfheo (12 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> el valor capitaliza 20 veces menos que la deuda aprox. (nuevo a vuela pluma). El mercado no es tonto y lo que está cotizando es que una parte muy importante de la deuda se puede capitalizar provocando una brutal devaluación del precio de las acciones por el trasvase de deuda a capitalización (rebalanceo negativo en el enterprise value). El tema es el de siempre, si la cotización ahora ya tiene en cuenta lo que va a suceder o no.
> 
> Dudo mucho que la banca deje reventar este valor porque más de 1,000 millones de deuda son muchos como para dejarlos perder así a la ligera.



Que opinión te merece a tu entender?, crees que la cotización ya lo tiene en cuenta?, que futuro le ves a la acción en el corto medio plazo?. Gracias .


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Solaria sera el nuevo cohete, si se confirma el comienzo del pedido chino de 100mw, prologable a otro pedido mas si añadimos el plan europeo del 2030....



será, pero mañana la veremos caer bastante durante el día en algún momento


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

morfheo dijo:


> Que opinión te merece a tu entender?, crees que la cotización ya lo tiene en cuenta?, que futuro le ves a la acción en el corto medio plazo?. Gracias .



Creo que lo ha tenido en algún momento más abajo. El problema también es que es difícil entrar con una posición un poco decente para sacar dinero.

Yo es un valor que no se lo recomiendo a un inversor. Es de los que si uno se equivoca y cierran la persiana con él dentro ................... pierde el dinero.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Arriesgar un 100% para ganar un 10% no me parece muy coherente...



No si la probabilidad de que eso ocurra es >90%


----------



## Chicharro (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> será, pero mañana la veremos caer bastante durante el día en algún momento



:fiufiu:

¿como la ves a c/p m/p?

saludos


----------



## RuiKi84 (13 Ene 2014)

Revisando este finde el gráfico diario de Quabit, he detectado que se esta formando un triangulo descendente.

Se podría establecer como regla general que todos los triángulos tienden a romper por su parte plana en un porcentaje de veces mayor que por el otro lado. 

Pero.... Cuando rompe continuando la tendencia anterior, lo que se llama triángulo de continuación, hay una probabilidad mayor del 50% (según los expertos del AT) de que el recorrido siguiente después de la rotura sea un porcentaje muy parecido al movimiento anterior a la formación de ese triángulo. 

Que opináis los que especuláis habitualmente con este valor? si soy sincero, quabit siempre me ha dado mal royo, pero voy a estar atento estos días.


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

De momento hoy HR de Quabit

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={6a8d8f63-72ba-4a76-a6f8-f4abdc56eee0}


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Revisando este finde el gráfico diario de Quabit, he detectado que se esta formando un triangulo descendente.
> 
> Se podría establecer como regla general que todos los triángulos tienden a romper por su parte plana en un porcentaje de veces mayor que por el otro lado.
> 
> ...




Yo en principio Quabit ni con un palo. Y ahora menos. Para romper ese triangulo necesita un +10%. En el 0,131 se podria intentar algo con un SL ajustadete.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo en principio Quabit ni con un palo. Y ahora menos. Para romper ese triangulo necesita un +10%. En el 0,131 se podria intentar algo con un SL ajustadete.



un partido entre quabit y codere
ya sabemos el resultado








y si fuesen cerveza?
::


----------



## RuiKi84 (13 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo en principio Quabit ni con un palo. Y ahora menos. Para romper ese triangulo necesita un +10%. En el 0,131 se podria intentar algo con un SL ajustadete.



Un 10% en quabit no es ninguna locura, hay que verlo muy claro para entrar, no obstante tengo mucha curiosidad en ver como se resuelve ese triángulo.


----------



## decloban (14 Ene 2014)

HR de hoy, supongo que lo que todos esperábamos.


----------



## venecia (15 Ene 2014)

::::::


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

con dos cojones...aun me acuerdo cuando daban bonos al 9 o 12%, junto con europac y otros.


----------



## venecia (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> con dos cojones...aun me acuerdo cuando daban bonos al 9 o 12%, junto con europac y otros.[/QUOTE
> 
> http://www.lasportadas.es/d/20140115/302/Expansion


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

BMS
.-
La CNMV investiga los fondos buitre en Codere.-Expansión


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

A interpretar datos 

17:39 CODERE, S.A. Otros sobre negocio y situación financiera
Hecho relevante de CODERE, S.A.155 KB
Datos mensuales operativos Diciembre 2013














http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a53cb36c-c178-4165-a371-ca0eb0901df2}


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

lo esperado?


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo esperado?



Por mi parte si, no hay grandes variaciones respecto a los meses anteriores.

Curioso es, que aumenten los beneficios en Argentina respecto a 2012 pero no sirva para nada al no poder retirarlos del país.


----------



## morfheo (16 Ene 2014)

Órdago de los Sampedro a los fondos buitre: quedarse con Codere sin pagar la deuda - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

Bajan las calificaciones crediticias de CDR como era de esperar.


----------



## skifi (16 Ene 2014)

Hombre, pues con estos hechos relevantes… Como se le deben de quitar las ganas a nadie de entrar. Y con el poco volumen relativo que hay a diario, mala cosa


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Ene 2014)

Compraría Cristóbal López los bingos que opera Codere en la Ciudad y el resto de la Provincia 

El empresario Cristóbal López compraría los 14 bingos y las más de 6 mil máquinas tragamonedas que la firma española Codere opera en la Provincia, entre ellos el de nuestra ciudad y los más importantes del territorio bonaerense por el volumen diario de apuestas que manejan. De acuerdo a los trascendidos que circulan en fuentes bien informadas, las tratativas entre Codere y López -a quien se le adjudican estrechos vínculos con dirigentes del oficialismo nacional y provincial y con el macrismo - estarían muy avanzadas y se concretarían en las próximas semanas. Como se ha venido informando, Codere está tratando de vender las salas de juego que opera en varias provincias argentinas, en el marco de una crisis financiera que lo llevó, a principios de este año, a incumplir con el pago de una deuda por 127 millones de euros y a pedir un “preconcurso” de acreedores ante la justicia de Madrid donde tiene su sede principal. En ese marco, la firma española opera en territorio bonaerense 14 salas de bingo que, como se dijo, manejan en conjunto unas seis mil máquinas tragamonedas, y que constituyen la mayor fuente de los recursos derivados del juego que recibe el Estado provincial. RENOVACION RECIENTE En ese marco, Codere negoció hace menos de un año con el gobierno de Daniel Scioli, la renovación anticipada de cinco de sus salas, llevando la vigencia de la explotación hasta el 2031: La Plata, Lomas de Zamora, Lanús, Mar del Plata y San Martín. Por ese “adelanto” de renovación de contratos que iban vencer entre 2013 y 2016, Codere pagó un canon extra de 87,5 millones de pesos en el momento de cerrarse la operación, en mayo pasado, y se comprometió a abonar un saldo en 60 cuotas mensuales. Pero en los últimos meses, y en el contexto de sus crecientes problemas financieros, la empresa española habría adjudicado a las salas de juego que tiene en Argentina y México la causa principal de esas dificultades, argumentando falta de rentabilidad por reducción de volúmenes de apuestas y por dificultades para sacar sus ganancias del país, según informes que habría elevado tanto a la Bolsa española, donde opera, como ante la justicia que lleva su eventual concurso de acreedores. Lo cierto es que Codere puso en venta sus salas de juego en la Provincia y estaría a punto de cerrar trato, como se dijo, con Cristóbal López. Este empresario patagónico es un de los más fuertes del rubro del juego. Tiene salas en diversos puntos del país, y explota el Casino Flotante de Puerto Madero y las tragamonedas del Casino de Palermo, además de haber incorporado recientemente el Casino del Tigre. Tiene intereses en los rubros petroleros y alimenticios y la banca, y en los últimos años compró varios medios de comunicación. Le adjudican excelente relación con varios ministros de Cristina Kirchner y con amigos de Mauricio Macri, así como con algunos funcionarios de Scioli.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Revisando este finde el gráfico diario de Quabit, he detectado que se esta formando un triangulo descendente.
> 
> Se podría establecer como regla general que todos los triángulos tienden a romper por su parte plana en un porcentaje de veces mayor que por el otro lado.
> 
> ...



Parece que hemos roto el triangulo por la parte alta, estamos ante un nuevo movimiento para incautos en quabit?? 

El volumen de hoy ha sido relativamente alto, durante el día de hoy se me ha escapado, mañana meteré cuatro perras a ver si suena la flauta.:fiufiu:


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Ene 2014)

La CNMV advierte que podría obligar a lanzar OPA en Colonial, Codere o Damm - Noticias de Mercados



> No piensa quedarse con los brazos cruzados. Aunque *sin citarlos, la CNMV acaba de lanzar un claro mensaje ante el terremoto mediático desatado en torno a Colonial, Codere o Damm, tres empresas en el ojo del huracán por la posibilidad de que el supervisor les obligue a lanzar una Opa*, al poder encontrarse en alguno de los supuestos que contempla la ley.
> 
> Bajo el explícito encabezamiento de "la CNMV recuerda determinadas obligaciones en materia de ofertas públicas de adquisición de valores", el organismo dirigido por Elvira Rodríguez ha hecho pública una nota en la que deja claro que está mirando a fondo todas las operaciones que están dando lugar a debate, además de recordar tanto la letra como el espíritu de la ley. Y ambas se resumen en defender al inversor.
> 
> ...


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

A mi me da que el aviso es por otro valor.


----------



## creative (23 Ene 2014)

Yo lo que veo codere es una ampliacion de capital por parte de los bonista para reducir deuda, hay mucho interes de por ambas partes no cierre la empresa


----------



## queco (24 Ene 2014)

Entro por aqui despues de mucho tiempo y estoy flipando.

¿Todavia alguien cree que el comportamiento de Codere se puede predecir con algun tipo de analisis sea tecnico o fundamental?


Los que tienen paquetes grandes entran de vez en cuando con x cantidad. Consiguen subirlo y asi se quitan 2x cantidad en cada subida. De otra manera no podrian sacar al mercado lo que tienen encima sin que se desplomara el precio. 

Benito lleva un par de meses haciendo eso. 


El que no sepa de que hablo, quiza deberia leer "recuerdos de un operador de acciones"


----------



## Kuiber (24 Ene 2014)

Después de bastante tiempo sin pasarme por aquí noto esto demasiado parado. Entré a ver si había algún comentario respecto a la depreciación del peso argentino que ha causado un crash en todo y que a Codere (la más expuesta) no le afectó en absoluto. Tampoco hay ningún comentario acerca de la demanda ante la CNMV interpuesta por los directivos a los fondos buitres solo unos días después de firmar un acuerdo con ellos (inexplicable).

En otros hilos mucho hablar de metales, divisas,... pero ni rastro de los foreros que antes estaban por aquí ni de los gráficos que se colgaban en este hilo. Sorprendente en un día de desplome como hoy. Dónde estais?

No llevo nada de Codere, el valor está super parado, con la excepción de algún meneo que le meten todos los días. Si no estuviera en preconcurso seguramente estaríamos dentro y hoy con esta depreciación de divisas hubieramos salido (sin el preconcurso seguramente hoy sería la peor del mercado al nivel de lo que le pasa a Prosegur). Todos ven la empresa viable y rentable (entiéndase que sin los niveles de endeudamiento actuales) por lo que la liquidación es poco probable. El problema está en que los acreedores la quieren y la quieren a precio de saldo, por lo que probablemente se producirá algo parecido a lo que sucede en Bankia: muchas acciones con muy poco valor pero de una empresa sin deuda y en beneficio (a corto plazo los accionistas pierden pero sus valores no valen cero como en el resto de concursos).

Forero BlueLaser, mira que me ofendió tu comentario cuando pregunté si alguien llevaba Lingotes Especiales... Cuando nombré el valor por primera vez (a mediados de octubre) cotizaba a 2´70 €, pues con el dividendo hablamos de una rentabilidad de más del 50%, solo varios del MAB y Solaria lo hicieron tan bien y cuando termine esta etapa de corrección será el mejor valor desde entonces. 

Saludos y ya me direis en que hilo estais.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ene 2014)

Kuiber dijo:


> Saludos y ya me direis en que hilo estais.




Estamos en el foro de Depeche.


----------



## creative (24 Ene 2014)

Lo que no me explico es como Codere no se pega ningun tortazo hoy, cuando Argentina es uno de los paises en los cuales opera actualmente y por ejemplo a DURO y Dia se estan llevando caña hoy.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 17:49 ----------




creative dijo:


> Yo lo que veo codere es una ampliacion de capital por parte de los bonista para reducir deuda, hay mucho interes de por ambas partes no cierre la empresa



Por lo tanto lo mejor es esperar a la ampliacion para poder entrar y poder jugar


----------



## racional (24 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Parece que hemos roto el triangulo por la parte alta, estamos ante un nuevo movimiento para incautos en quabit??
> 
> El volumen de hoy ha sido relativamente alto, durante el día de hoy se me ha escapado, mañana meteré cuatro perras a ver si suena la flauta.:fiufiu:



El volumen es malisimo, eso no sube mas.


----------



## lio555 (31 Ene 2014)

Ques esta pasando?? 1.17

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Violator (31 Ene 2014)

1,23 € y con buen volumen, igual han llegado a un acuerdo de refinanciación...


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2014)

Bufff, seguro que nos enteramos al final. Pena de no tener información hasta que ya ha pasado el tren....


----------



## lio555 (31 Ene 2014)

Yo por si acaso he entrado con muy poco a 1.10 a fondo perdido,

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2014)

Yo ya soy gacela escaldada, así que no voy a probar nuevos experimentos, pero si llega alto, me alegraré por los que entren a bajo precio y aprovechen la subida.

Y me volverá a dar rabia, por supuesto, jajaja, pero sana.


----------



## itaka (31 Ene 2014)

parece que se desinfla la subida.


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2014)

Pues sí, está a 1,09…. pero aun así es un 25% de subida desde ayer :

Lo que me impresiona es el volúmen… 1,472,000… Para una empresa al borde de la quiebra, hay muchos que quieren entrar ahí… :S


----------



## creative (31 Ene 2014)

800 acciones a 1,14 meto a fondo perdido los beneficios del 2014!!!


----------



## itaka (31 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> 800 acciones a 1,14 meto a fondo perdido los beneficios del 2014!!!




deben de quedar pocos coderianos en el foro, este hilo ya no se mueve nada, 

a ver si tenemos suerte y continua la subida la semana próxima. 

yo las llevo desde más arriba, falta hace que pegue un buen arreón.


----------



## creative (31 Ene 2014)

itaka dijo:


> deben de quedar pocos coderianos en el foro, este hilo ya no se mueve nada,
> 
> a ver si tenemos suerte y continua la subida la semana próxima.
> 
> yo las llevo desde más arriba, falta hace que pegue un buen arreón.



Yo me he subido al carro por la subida de hoy, algo se mueve, espero que no sea una nueva gacela.


----------



## tikonenko (31 Ene 2014)

*para arriba*

HOLA, el volumen de hoy en CODERE ha sido brutal, 2.700.000 euros ,pero no veo ninguna noticia que lo justifique, a no ser que sea un calenton especulativo


----------



## skifi (1 Feb 2014)

Pues algo debe de ser, porque por mera casualidad no se mueve tanto dinero. Sí que es cierto que en las últimas ocasiones arriba y abajo, al cierre de sesión se publicaba algún Hecho Relevante que explicaba lo sucedido, pero en esta ocasión no veo nada…. o__O;;


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

creative dijo:


> Yo me he subido al carro por la subida de hoy, algo se mueve, espero que no sea una nueva gacela.



pues yo creo que sí lo es. simplemente, tocaba hoy.


----------



## itaka (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo creo que sí lo es. simplemente, tocaba hoy.



pues que toque unos días más, hasta llegar a mi precio de entrada.

que paso el testigo rápidamente.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> pues que toque unos días más, hasta llegar a mi precio de entrada.
> 
> que paso el testigo rápidamente.



pero no se han fijado que no ha rebotado en el límite de la resistencia del canal?

es una opinión


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no se han fijado que no ha rebotado en el límite de la resistencia del canal?
> 
> es una opinión



Podrías explicarte un poco más? 
Gracias

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2014)

Que locura de día, menudo cumpleaños he tenido, casi todas las acciones que llevamos en mi foro han subido: Codere, Prisa, Atresmedia, Ibercom y las americanas, mientras tanto el Ibex en rojo, que maravilla.


----------



## itaka (1 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Que locura de día, menudo cumpleaños he tenido, casi todas las acciones que llevamos en mi foro han subido: Codere, Prisa, Atresmedia, Ibercom y las americanas, mientras tanto el Ibex en rojo, que maravilla.



hombre que suban las acciones esta genial, pero seria mejor que sea desea desde el punto de entrada, que todavía estamos lejos.


----------



## creative (1 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> hombre que suban las acciones esta genial, pero seria mejor que sea desea desde el punto de entrada, que todavía estamos lejos.



Depeche que media tienes ahora? Cuantas gan/ perdidas tienes?


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> hombre que suban las acciones esta genial, pero seria mejor que sea desea desde el punto de entrada, que todavía estamos lejos.



Supongo que te refieres a Codere, todo llegará.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:29 ----------




creative dijo:


> Depeche que media tienes ahora? Cuantas gan/ perdidas tienes?



Yo en Coderre pierdo, pero estoy cerca de mi media.
Pero a pesar de que mi precio está un poco por encima del precio actual estoy muy tranquilo, tengo intención de mantener durante mucho tiempo Codere, digamos que intentaré hacer como en Jazztel en su dia cuando compré a poco más de 2 euros, confío en el valor y pienso que me va a valer la pena aguantar un tiempo. 
Si me sale mal lo asumiré.


----------



## itaka (1 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a Codere, todo llegará.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:29 ----------
> 
> ...




si claro, me refería a codere, 

lo hice muy mal con esta empresa, entre bien pero cargue demasiado posteriormente a sobre precio, pero bueno de todo se aprende, me jode pq se llevo casi todas las plusvis del 2013. lo que mantengo la idea es dejarla para largo ........ pq no creo que veamos pronto los 1.6


----------



## creative (1 Feb 2014)

Estudie bien la compañia y yo tambien creo que va a salir adelante, hay varias cosas que no me cuadran para la situacion actual bajo mi punto de vista, creo que cuando salga de preconcurso ( Que lo ha creado para ganar tiempo y batallar judicialmente contra los buitres) Tambien visto en frio la situacion de Argentina aunque afecte en los ingresos, es favorables de que los fondos ablanden sus pretensiones y si en el hipotetico caso antes de liquidar, quedan varias vias abiertas.

1- Venta de activos.

2- Ampliacion de capital, en este caso aunque cayera la cotizacion por mi parte iria a la ampliacion.


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> si claro, me refería a codere,
> 
> lo hice muy mal con esta empresa, entre bien pero cargue demasiado posteriormente a sobre precio, pero bueno de todo se aprende, me jode pq se llevo casi todas las plusvis del 2013. lo que mantengo la idea es dejarla para largo ........ pq no creo que veamos pronto los 1.6



Yo pienso que el 1,60 lo veremos esta semana, también voy a largo con Codere, confío mucho en este valor, en cuanto resuelva el tema con los fondos buitre y la deuda generará muchos ingresos.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 18:11 ----------




creative dijo:


> Estudie bien la compañia y yo tambien creo que va a salir adelante, hay varias cosas que no me cuadran para la situacion actual bajo mi punto de vista, creo que cuando salga de preconcurso ( Que lo ha creado para ganar tiempo y batallar judicialmente contra los buitres) Tambien visto en frio la situacion de Argentina aunque afecte en los ingresos, es favorables de que los fondos ablanden sus pretensiones y si en el hipotetico caso antes de liquidar, quedan varias vias abiertas.
> 
> 1- Venta de activos.
> 
> 2- Ampliacion de capital, en este caso aunque cayera la cotizacion por mi parte iria a la ampliacion.



Pienso que habrá ampliación, pero la anunciarán después de una buena subida y con noticias positivas antes, noticias positivas de Italia por una adquisición que ya comenté en mi foro, y venta de parte de Argentina y otras movidas muy positivas para el valor, por lo que en el momento de la noticia de ampliación bajará un poco coincidiendo con un retroceso necesario de una subida previa, ya lo harán para coincidir, y pienso que después en la ampliación será un éxito y la cotización subirá, por los ingresos positivos que van a salir del cuarto trimestre a final de este mes de febrero.
En definitiva, le veo un buen futuro a la compañía de aquí a 2 años.
Antes pienso que va a ser uno de los 5 valores que más suba en este año 2014 en España, y aunque más de uno se va a reir, pienso que antes de acabar el 2015 entrará en ibex.
También decir que le favorecerá mucho el tema opv Loterias y apuestas del estado.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Yo voy a dar mi opinión (aparte de que me guste de que ahora se use el "creo", "es posible", "si me equivoco", etc...)

Creo que Codere, dentro del AT que se le puede hacer, ayer le tocaba el máximo de esta onda. Así pues, no creo que veamos máximos superiores esta semana ya. 

Además puede que el jueves veamos el precio de vuelta a niveles de este viernes pre-boom. 

Es una opción posible.


Ahora, también puede ser que si aplicamos el fibo-arco del 9ene al 3ene (max a min) nos da justo que acaba de pulverizarlo desde la base hasta arriba y que rompe el tercer arco y es alcista


Pero me decanto por la primera opción, por qué? Porque si ponemos el precio en logarítmico, sale una recta perfecta que une los 3 últimos máximos, y no ha roto nada.

Y si tiramos tanto arcos como abanico de fibo desde los max de septiembre a los mínimos de Reyes, vemos que sigue dentro del canal de caída






Es posible que sean pillados 3.0

Cuidata, pasa a saludar.



por cierto, calculen el objetivo de caída entre los 2 últimos grandes máximos. Dónde les da?


----------



## Depeche (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo voy a dar mi opinión (aparte de que me guste de que ahora se use el "creo", "es posible", "si me equivoco", etc...)
> 
> Creo que Codere, dentro del AT que se le puede hacer, ayer le tocaba el máximo de esta onda. Así pues, no creo que veamos máximos superiores esta semana ya.
> 
> ...



Toda opinión es respetable y es una posibilidad más, yo pienso que no será así pero puedo estar equivocado. 
Por cierto, que opinión te merece que en la subasta de cuerre subiera un céntimo y entrarán paquetes gordos sumando casi 300.000 títulos, quizá no conocías ese dato. Para mi es sintoma de que el lunes va a empezar con gap al alza y que se conocen noticias. 
En fin, pronto saldremos de dudas. 
Tengan un buen fin de semana.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Toda opinión es respetable y es una posibilidad más, yo pienso que no será así pero puedo estar equivocado.
> Por cierto, que opinión te merece que en la subasta de cuerre subiera un céntimo y entrarán paquetes gordos sumando casi 300.000 títulos, quizá no conocías ese dato. Para mi es sintoma de que el lunes va a empezar con gap al alza y que se conocen noticias.
> En fin, pronto saldremos de dudas.
> Tengan un buen fin de semana.



Pues mira, alguien compra 50 millones a 1,19 por poner un precio. En la subasta del lunes se los quita a 1,20-1.22

Ha ganado medio kilo y ha hecho que entre más gente, y se pira.

Esa es la opinión que me merece viendo el comportamiento anterior y sabiendo que ayer ha hecho un máximo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues mira, alguien compra 50 millones a 1,19 por poner un precio. En la subasta del lunes se los quita a 1,20-1.22
> 
> Ha ganado medio kilo y ha hecho que entre más gente, y se pira.
> 
> Esa es la opinión que me merece viendo el comportamiento anterior y sabiendo que ayer ha hecho un máximo.



Eso es lo que hacen a escala mas pequeña en codere, quabitas...


----------



## queco (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues mira, alguien compra 50 millones a 1,19 por poner un precio. En la subasta del lunes se los quita a 1,20-1.22
> 
> Ha ganado medio kilo y ha hecho que entre más gente, y se pira.
> 
> Esa es la opinión que me merece viendo el comportamiento anterior y sabiendo que ayer ha hecho un máximo.



Eso lo suelen hacer los grandes cuando saben que no hay nada que rascar. 
Cuando tienen un paquete grande de acciones, si se las quitan de golpe la cotizacion bajara mucho y perderian una cantidad indecente de dinero. Entonces, si tienen un paquete de 100.000 acciones por ejemplo, ponen una orden de compra de 15.000, la cotizacion sube y si tienen suerte, acaban distribuyendo 50 o 60.000 a un precio mejor al que estaba. Si no pueden soltar todas, pues segun vaya el asunto lo intentan otra vez. A mi este me parece el tercer intento.


----------



## itaka (2 Feb 2014)

por lo que comentáis lo mejor es entonces salir pitando, si las subidas son para desacerse de acciones, y no por información.


----------



## creative (2 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> por lo que comentáis lo mejor es entonces salir pitando, si las subidas son para desacerse de acciones, y no por información.



Es una opcion como otras que se han comentado, pero vamos yo me decanto por el futuro estable de la empresa


----------



## Depeche (2 Feb 2014)

Esta es mi predicción de Codere para mitad de febrero, es decir de aquí a 2 semanas. Esta gráfica es semanal a 5 años.
Si estoy en lo cierto Codere cerraría a mitad de febrero a un precio mínimo de 2,15 euros.
Es mi humilde opinión y puedo estar equivocado, digamos que le veo solamente un 5% de posibilidades de acertar, pero ahí la dejo:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta, en base a qué va a subir un 100%. Hay algún dato o análisis? Porque por técnico, plantas 2 velas verdes ahí y listo?

Itaka, te mando un privado


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Una pregunta, en base a qué va a subir un 100%. Hay algún dato o análisis? Porque por técnico, plantas 2 velas verdes ahí y listo?



Son las mismas rayas que se saco de la manga en noviembre para decir que CDR estaría a 13€ en agosto de 2014 así que ni caso.

Si acierta en algo es porque el mono se ha puesto de su parte.

La venganza del mono


----------



## Depeche (2 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Son las mismas rayas que se saco de la manga en noviembre para decir que CDR estaría a 13€ en agosto de 2014 así que ni caso.
> 
> Si acierta en algo es porque el mono se ha puesto de su parte.
> 
> La venganza del mono



Búscame donde dije que en agosto llegaría a 13 euros, eso no es cierto.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 18:35 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Una pregunta, en base a qué va a subir un 100%. Hay algún dato o análisis? Porque por técnico, plantas 2 velas verdes ahí y listo?
> 
> Itaka, te mando un privado



Muchos datos y análisis, muchísimos.


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Búscame donde dije que en agosto llegaría a 13 euros, eso no es cierto.



Eso es cierto y lo dijiste en tu foro en el cual prometías unas rentabilidades garantizadas de 20% mensuales en el forex.

Así que no venga ahora como un corderito que ya nos conocemos todos.


----------



## queco (2 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> por lo que comentáis lo mejor es entonces salir pitando, si las subidas son para desacerse de acciones, y no por información.



Yo no tengo ni idea de para que es esta subida.
Pero creo tener claro para que han sido las dos anteriores.


----------



## creative (2 Feb 2014)

Ahora mismo es el todo o el nada, no existen otras pajas mentales.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Feb 2014)

Depeche que día entrara codere en el ibex como decías?

Que poca vergüenza tienes...

Podrías contarnos como acabo el tema de la gente a la que le vaciaste las cuentas con lo del Forex anda...


----------



## Depeche (3 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Depeche que día entrara codere en el ibex como decías?
> 
> Que poca vergüenza tienes...
> 
> Podrías contarnos como acabo el tema de la gente a la que le vaciaste las cuentas con lo del Forex anda...



Para tu información a los pocos con los que tuve problemas y les vacié la cuenta les ingresé con dinero de mi bolsillo, ya dije que no iba a permitir que nadie perdiera dinero conmigo, afortunadamente todos estan contentos y mis inversiones en forex van muy bien.
Que tengas una buena semana.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 02:57 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Depeche que día entrara codere en el ibex como decías?
> 
> Que poca vergüenza tienes...
> 
> Podrías contarnos como acabo el tema de la gente a la que le vaciaste las cuentas con lo del Forex anda...



Disculpa, no te contesté a la otra pregunta.
Pienso que Codere entrará en el ibex antes de finalizar el 2015


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Hoy SPS concurso
Codere parece que no abre muy bien, no supera los máximos del viernes


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## venecia (3 Feb 2014)

nadie dentro de Amper¿ en chicharros dicen q va volar hoy u mañana....


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

venecia dijo:


> nadie dentro de Amper¿ en chicharros dicen q va volar hoy u mañana....



Llevan así unos cuantos días, alguno acertaran


----------



## Botijero (3 Feb 2014)

Lo dicho, necesitamos un fondo Reverse Depeche x10

Codere en el Ibex... Madre mía...


----------



## venecia (3 Feb 2014)

Dentro d amper con todo cargamento .stop a 1.25 y esto pinta muy bien


----------



## 1965 (3 Feb 2014)

venecia dijo:


> nadie dentro de Amper¿ en chicharros dicen q va volar hoy u mañana....



Yo entré a 1,13 y hoy no he podido conectarme cuando ha estado a 1,31 para vender.


----------



## itaka (3 Feb 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Yo entré a 1,13 y hoy no he podido conectarme cuando ha estado a 1,31 para vender.



tranqui es una caída sana

vaya final apoteosico. 
empiezo a lamentar profundamente de no haber salido en esta ocasión. no se si llegaremos a la tercera.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Feb 2014)

venecia dijo:


> nadie dentro de Amper¿ en chicharros dicen q va volar hoy u mañana....



Yo estoy dentro con to lo gordo. 

No te fies de esos, son calientavalores Depeche style.

el 17 vence el plazo del stand still, si refinancian salen disparados.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 19:09 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Pienso que Codere entrará en el ibex antes de finalizar el 2015


----------



## Depeche (3 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro con to lo gordo.
> 
> No te fies de esos, son calientavalores Depeche style.
> 
> ...



Veremos quien es el último en reir.

:Baile::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Búscame donde dije que en agosto llegaría a 13 euros, eso no es cierto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 18:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Después del oxtión de hoy, y no es por hacer leña, sigues manteniendo esos cálculos?

Porque yo me reafirmo en los míos.


----------



## Depeche (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Después del oxtión de hoy, y no es por hacer leña, sigues manteniendo esos cálculos?
> 
> Porque yo me reafirmo en los míos.



De momento si, sabiendo que tengo muchas posibilidades de equivocarme.


----------



## venecia (3 Feb 2014)

si hay pocas posibilidades de acertar no se que buscas....bueno si incautos cegados. 

ale buenas noches y q desplumes a muchos en forex


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

De momento Codere la que más sube del dia con un 15%


----------



## Mr. Blonde (4 Feb 2014)

.. y ayer un -14% 8:

Creo que el plazo con los fondos expira pasado mañana (6feb)


----------



## James Bond (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> De momento Codere la que más sube del dia con un 15%



Que huevos tienes... No se como no te han baneado de por vida. Pero lo peor es que aun tienes la poca vergüenza de seguir posteando.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Que huevos tienes... No se como no te han baneado de por vida. Pero lo peor es que aun tienes la poca vergüenza de seguir posteando.



No veo porque no iba a poder postear en este foro


----------



## James Bond (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> No veo porque no iba a poder postear en este foro



Por estafa, por spam, por calienta valores...

¿Ahora que vas de niño bueno?

Por lo menos a mi no se me va olvidar lo de tu foro privado por suscripción trimestral de 60€, a la gente que engañaste con lo del Forex (que era un 20% anual y/o mensual garantizado)...


----------



## decloban (4 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Por estafa, por spam, por calienta valores...
> 
> ¿Ahora que vas de niño bueno?
> 
> Por lo menos a mi no se me va olvidar lo de tu foro privado por suscripción* trimestral de 60€*, a la gente que engañaste con lo del Forex (*que era un 20% anual y/o mensual* garantizado)...



Eran 90€ trimestral. Garantizaba como mínimo un 20% mensual en el forex. CDR a 13€ en agosto de 2014 además de soltar toda la mierda acerca de burbuja.info y sus usuarios para volver otra vez por aquí en busca de dios sabe que.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Por estafa, por spam, por calienta valores...
> 
> ¿Ahora que vas de niño bueno?
> 
> Por lo menos a mi no se me va olvidar lo de tu foro privado por suscripción trimestral de 60€, a la gente que engañaste con lo del Forex (que era un 20% anual y/o mensual garantizado)...



Dime a quien he estafado, respecto a calienta valores, te informo que he hecho lo que tu no has hecho que yo sepa.
Jazztel quien me hizo caso en su día ganó mucho dinero.
La plata lo mismo.
Campofrio quien me hizo caso ha ganado mucho dinero
Solaria quien me hizo caso ha ganado mucho dinero
Prisa, quien me hizo caso está ganando dinero y si estoy en lo cierto con mi predicción ganará más.
codere quien me hizo caso en su dia cuando recomendé a 1,15 ganó muchísimo dinero, los mismos que me poníais en un pedestal.
En mi foro, quien me ha hecho caso está ganando mucho en Carbures.
Quien me ha hecho caso ha ganado en Atresmedia.
Quien me ha hecho caso está ganando en Ibercom.
Quien me ha hizo caso en su día ganó en Almirall, Abengoa y Enagás.
Quien me hizo caso no se ha quedado pillado en muchas que me pidieron consejo para entrar y les dije que no las veía bien, te hablo de muchas.
Quien me hizo caso no se ha quedado pillado en el Ibex ni acciones del ibex y pudo salir de bancos y por ejemplo telefónica antes de las caídas, por cierto clavé los movimientos del ibex.
El IBEX podría dirigirse al 10.530 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

Posible rebote del IBEX 35 hasta 10.060 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

Posible corrección del Ibex hasta 9.800? - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

Errores por mi parte, algunos, como humano que soy, por ejemplo SPS la recomendé en su día, ahora mismo está en concurso, pero pienso que saldrá pronto y subirá, pero me puedo equivocar.
Vertice, de momento está en preconcurso, yo he aconsejado asumiendo riesgo, en mi foro he dicho que quien quiera puede entrar con 1.000 euros para probar por si sale de preoconcurso, yo creo que saldrá, los pocos que han entrado han entrado con poco dinero, que viene de plusvalías de otras que les recomendé.

Y se que me dirás que la he cagado en Codere, en su día subió como dije, y de momento he apostado fuerte por ella, la gente que me sigue es consciente de que es una inversión para unos meses como mínimo y más de uno recompró alguna casi en mínimos cuando todos pensaban que quebraba, yo estoy convencido de que los que llevamos Codere vamos a ganar mucho, el tiempo dirá.
Por otro lado la gente que me sigue está muy contenta de momento.
En fin, que tu supongo que no habrás fallado en ninguna, lógico, quien no opina claro que no falla.
Yo he asumido un rol de intentar ayudar a la gente a ganar dinero, la gente es libre de seguir mis consejos, yo no obligo a nadie, si yo soy un estafador como tu y un calienta valores, mira la mayoría de analistas que decían que el Ibex iba a subir por encima de 11.000 puntos y aún dicen que esto es una corrección, esos son unos santos verdad? Cuando el ibex baje por debajo de 8.700 puntos este año esa gente va a seguir cobrando una pasta de sus empresas y bancos y seguirán recomendando valores, yo la diferencia es que lo hago de forma altruista y te puedo asegurar que hay mucha gente que me sigue y está contenta y unos pocos que no me podéis ver de aquí de burbuja.
Te diré otra cosa, la gente que me sigue no solo es por lo que han ganado con mis consejos, sino también mucha gente por lo que ha evitado de perder por mis consejos.
El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio y da razones, a mi hasta ahora siempre me lo ha dado, veremos en un futuro.


----------



## James Bond (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Dime a quien he estafado, respecto a calienta valores, te informo que he hecho lo que tu no has hecho que yo sepa.
> Jazztel quien me hizo caso en su día ganó mucho dinero.
> La plata lo mismo.
> Campofrio quien me hizo caso ha ganado mucho dinero
> ...




Bla bla bla todo palabreria. En un mercado alcista hasta mi abuela gana dinero.

Ya sabemos que pie calzas, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Por estafa, por spam, por calienta valores...
> 
> ¿Ahora que vas de niño bueno?
> 
> Por lo menos a mi no se me va olvidar lo de tu foro privado por suscripción trimestral de 60€, a la gente que engañaste con lo del Forex (que era un 20% anual y/o mensual garantizado)...



Otra cosa se me olvidaba, yo hice mi foro porque me lo pedisteis aqui en burbuja, cuando ganasteis dinero conmigo siguiendo mis consejos empezasteis a darme donaciones como agradecimiento y por consenso decidisteis pedirme que hiciera un foro privado y que estabais dispuestos a pagarme una cuota, yo llevaba años aqui interviniendo y dando consejos altruistamente y nunca pedí un euro por ello, como había gente que me había dado alguna donación como agradecimiento se decidió que quien quisiera pertenecer al foro donara una cuota trimestral, lo pedisteis vosotros, hubo mucha gente que decidió irse de mi foro y me pidió la donación realizada y se la devolví a pesar de que no había acabado el año.
En mi foro no cobro cuota ni nada, les dije que no iba a cobrar ninguna cuota a nadie, incluso he ofrecido devolver la donación a quien la quiera, pero la gente no la quiere porque está satisfecha.
Y por otro lado, lo de forex, yo he sacado rentabilidades muy altas en forex pero también bajé alguna cuenta, a toda persona que le bajé la cuenta le puse dinero de mi bolsillo porque no quiero que nadie pierda conmigo.
Decirte que actualmente me va muy bien en Forex, ahora utilizo un robot que está dando unas rentabilidades que no te voy a decir a ti, pero que te puedo asegurar que la gente que está invertida en IronFX conmigo con el robot está super satisfecha con la rentabilidad que le estoy dando y supera el mínimo que se les dijo que podía sacar el robot.
En fin, que es muy fácil hablar y criticar.
Yo por mi parte te deseo mucha suerte y muchas plusvalías y por favor no sigas mis consejos si crees que no son buenos, eso es así de sencillo, cada uno elije de hacer lo que cree conveniente y decide comprar el valor que quiere, sea recomendado por mi o por quien sea, y el único responsable de perder es uno mismo, igual que el responsable de ganar es uno mismo, porque te digo una cosa, los que han ganado dinero siguiendo mis consejos el mérito es suyo, por haber sabido escoger el valor adecuado de muchos que hay recomendados por ahí, o incluso de los que yo recomiendo, si yo acertará más de un 80% no estaría aqui, quizá estaría en Wall Street, pero dudo que haya gente que acierte más de un 60%, lo importante es que de los que se recomienda hayan más aciertos que errores y sobretodo que al cabo del año las plusvalías sean latentes.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 13:56 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Bla bla bla todo palabreria. En un mercado alcista hasta mi abuela gana dinero.
> 
> Ya sabemos que pie calzas, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.



jeje, con tu respuesta no hacen falta palabras, gran argumento.
Veremos a ver donde vas a ganar dienero este año tan bajista que nos espera.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 14:00 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Eran 90€ trimestral. Garantizaba como mínimo un 20% mensual en el forex. CDR a 13€ en agosto de 2014 además de soltar toda la mierda acerca de burbuja.info y sus usuarios para volver otra vez por aquí en busca de dios sabe que.



Otro que no dice la verdad, en fin, a ti te dejo por imposible, pero me gustaría que buscases un mensaje donde ponga que yo he dicho que en agosto de 2014 Codere estará a 13 euros.
Respecto a lo otro que pones es lo mismo que le he contestado a 007

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 14:00 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> .. y ayer un -14% 8:
> 
> Creo que el plazo con los fondos expira pasado mañana (6feb)



Asi es, el dia 6 finaliza el plazo.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 14:03 ----------

Recordando hilo de Codere - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 14:05 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Bla bla bla todo palabreria. En un mercado alcista hasta mi abuela gana dinero.
> 
> Ya sabemos que pie calzas, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.



Deberías repasar esto:


Recordando hilo de Codere - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial-52.html


----------



## itaka (4 Feb 2014)

bueno yo he estado en el foro de depeche y seguí sus consejos, y es cierto que ha acertado en bastantes cosas, para mala suerte para mi solo le hice caso en codere y vertice, donde palme bastante.


yo ya se lo dije en su momento en el foro, que tenia un problema de comunicación que no podía vender euforia, garantizar beneficios etc.. sin explicar nada a gente que a nivel de bolsa es gacela premiun, y más con el tema forex, pero bueno cada uno su casa la lleva como quiere. 

así todo tampoco hay que hacer leña del árbol, cada uno es libre de seguir los consejos si quiere, y reconozcamos que da vidilla al foro. xDDD


----------



## itaka (4 Feb 2014)

cerramos en rojo, xD vamos bien. xD


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> bueno yo he estado en el foro de depeche y seguí sus consejos, y es cierto que ha acertado en bastantes cosas, para mala suerte para mi solo le hice caso en codere y vertice, donde palme bastante.
> 
> 
> yo ya se lo dije en su momento en el foro, que tenia un problema de comunicación que no podía vender euforia, garantizar beneficios etc.. sin explicar nada a gente que a nivel de bolsa es gacela premiun, y más con el tema forex, pero bueno cada uno su casa la lleva como quiere.
> ...



No te falta razón, es cierto lo que dices, lo reconozco y fue un buen consejo por tu parte, he intentado aplicar eso que me dijiste y rectificar, de momento creo que no hay queja en mi foro.
Pero por mi parte darte las gracias, en esta vida hay que saber coger los buenos consejos.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche no te olvides de tus greatest hits que tambien recomendastes SPS la semana que declaro preconcurso de acreedores...o cuando te psiste corto en ACS y Sacyr palmando bastante, o cuando decias que el 4 de Octubre Codere a 3 euros http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial-219.html#post9982218
O que el nivel maximo de bajada en Codere son los 1,5€...o cuando *asegurabas* unas ganancias de un 20% mensuales en forex, o cuando les vaciabas las cuentas a tus clientes diciendo que lo habías hecho a proposito para hacer un reto....

Anda a tomar por el culo estafador.

PD; No hay queja en tu foro???No será porque echaste a todo el que se quejaba? si borraste hasta la mayoria de mensajes e hilos polemicos! No tienes vergüenza.


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Feb 2014)

¿Pero aun le respondéis al estafador ese?. Cobraba 90 euros por acceso a su foro premiun, pero si le criticabas porque estábamos perdiendo pasta te expulsaba del foro sin devolverte el dinero.

Lo único que le deseo es que el dinero que le di se lo gaste en curarle el cáncer a sus hijos. 

ESTAFADOR


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio y da razones, a mi hasta ahora siempre me lo ha dado, veremos en un futuro.



Chico tu estas sonado o tienes algun trastorno que te impide ver la realidad.


----------



## InsiderFX (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche no se como puedes tener cojones a postear con el mismo nick por aquí. Yo sigo esperando que recuperes los 10.000 € que le perdiste a un pájaro de tu foro.

Que ya han sido 5 o 6 cuentas que llevaste a 0, con experiencia de 1 semana en forex.

Ha sido un milagro que a día de hoy nadie te haya denunciado.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> ¿Pero aun le respondéis al estafador ese?. Cobraba 90 euros por acceso a su foro premiun, pero si le criticabas porque estábamos perdiendo pasta te expulsaba del foro sin devolverte el dinero.
> 
> Lo único que le deseo es que el dinero que le di se lo gaste en curarle el cáncer a sus hijos.
> 
> ESTAFADOR



Espero que no se te vuelva todo en tu contra, no debes ser muy buena persona cuando deseas algo así a alguien, con tu mensaje te retractas, lo dicho, yo eso que tu me has dicho no se lo deseo ni al peor enemigo, sobretodo porque creo que hay alguien ahí arriba.


----------



## InsiderFX (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Para tu información a los pocos con los que tuve problemas y les vacié la cuenta les ingresé con dinero de mi bolsillo, ya dije que no iba a permitir que nadie perdiera dinero conmigo, afortunadamente todos estan contentos y mis inversiones en forex van muy bien.
> Que tengas una buena semana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 02:57 ----------
> ...



Yo sigo esperando a que subas un track record tuyo para invertir dinero contigo.

Te pedí un track record para invertir contigo (Qué menos, antes de darle dinero a un desconocido de internet, no?) Y me contestaste que no tenias nada que demostrar a nadie. Que serio, que profesional, un genio. Es que me descojono

Tan bien que te va en el forex... no cuesta nada subir unas capturas o un statement de metatrader y "callar bocas a los envidiosos".. no?¿ Es gratis, no pierdes nada, proteges tu reputación y nos callas la boca a todos, owned del año diría yo. Venga a ver esos track records por favor!!


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Depeche no se como puedes tener cojones a postear con el mismo nick por aquí. Yo sigo esperando que recuperes los 10.000 € que le perdiste a un pájaro de tu foro.
> 
> Que ya han sido 5 o 6 cuentas que llevaste a 0, con experiencia de 1 semana en forex.
> 
> Ha sido un milagro que a día de hoy nadie te haya denunciado.



Yo voy de cara y siempre iré de cara, porque no tengo nada que esconder, no necesito esconderme entre multinicks como otros.
Yo pensaba que alguien me había denunciado, al menos se escribió por aqui que me habían denunciado, de momento no he recibido nada.
En fin, creo que ya está demostrado quien crea polémica y quien habla con educación y respeto.
Yo seguiré posteando en este foro siempre y cuando me apetezca siempre y cuando me lo permita el dueño de este foro, pienso que si lo hago con respeto y respetando las normas que tiene el foro no tendrá motivos para banearme.
Y a quien no le guste leerme es muy sencillo, solo tiene que bloquearme y no verá más mis mensajes.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Feb 2014)

> "Así es,ya estoy autorizado para deciros que c*omo mínimo vais a ganar un 20% al mes.*
> Es decir, tu pones 1000 euros iniciales y con el bono se convierte en 1500 euros
> Al primer mes como mínimo tendrás 1800
> Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2.160 euros
> ...




Por cierto en tu foro parece que participas tu contigo mismo no?







---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 20:38 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Yo voy de cara y siempre iré de cara, porque no tengo nada que esconder, no necesito esconderme entre multinicks como otros.
> Yo pensaba que alguien me había denunciado, al menos se escribió por aqui que me habían denunciado, de momento no he recibido nada.
> En fin, creo que ya está demostrado quien crea polémica y quien habla con educación y respeto.
> Yo seguiré posteando en este foro siempre y cuando me apetezca siempre y cuando me lo permita el dueño de este foro, pienso que si lo hago con respeto y respetando las normas que tiene el foro no tendrá motivos para banearme.
> Y a quien no le guste leerme es muy sencillo, solo tiene que bloquearme y no verá más mis mensajes.



Pues eras tu el que decía que ibas a denunciar al dueño de burbuja.info y a todo el que hablara mal de ti..aparte de otras lindezas sobre este foro, su dueño y sus usuarios...


----------



## InsiderFX (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo voy de cara y siempre iré de cara, porque no tengo nada que esconder, no necesito esconderme entre multinicks como otros.
> Yo pensaba que alguien me había denunciado, al menos se escribió por aqui que me habían denunciado, de momento no he recibido nada.
> En fin, creo que ya está demostrado quien crea polémica y quien habla con educación y respeto.
> Yo seguiré posteando en este foro siempre y cuando me apetezca siempre y cuando me lo permita el dueño de este foro, pienso que si lo hago con respeto y respetando las normas que tiene el foro no tendrá motivos para banearme.
> Y a quien no le guste leerme es muy sencillo, solo tiene que bloquearme y no verá más mis mensajes.



Lo único que hay demostrado es que 4 o 5 personas perdieron TODO su dinero tras confiarlo a tu gestión, eso sí, pusiste dinero de tu bolsillo a los que pudiste (como kitos) visto que en tu foro se te echaba todo el mundo encima. Pero del que perdió 5000€, creo que fueron, nada de nada eh.

Por ello, te reto aquí públicamente en Burbuja y a ojos de todos a que publiques un trackrecord o como mínimo pruebas de las cosas que dices, y no un par de capturas mal editadas con photoshop, sino anubdante material, y si todo lo que hablas es cierto ("a la gente le va muy bien en el forex") yo mismo te daré 1000€ de mi propio bolsillo a la cuenta que tu me indiques, si queda demostrado que dices la verdad. Un freeroll en toda regla, tu no te juegas nada importante (reputación, pero vamos que la tuya tiende a 0) y yo 1000€) Una oportunidad de oro para callar bocas y ganar mil pavetes by the face. Y si no respondes consideraré que quien calla otorga, te parece bien?

Yo estoy muy tranquilo porque sé que eres un bocas y un mentiroso compulsivo. Y si no, desmientelo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (4 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Depeche no se como puedes tener cojones a postear con el mismo nick por aquí. Yo sigo esperando que recuperes los 10.000 € que le perdiste a un pájaro de tu foro.
> 
> Que ya han sido 5 o 6 cuentas que llevaste a 0, con experiencia de 1 semana en forex.
> 
> Ha sido un milagro que a día de hoy nadie te haya denunciado.



¿Denunciado? jaja

A mi este me hace perder 10000 euros y lo dejo en silla de ruedas para el resto de su puta vida.


----------



## InsiderFX (4 Feb 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> ¿Denunciado? jaja
> 
> A mi este me hace perder 10000 euros y lo dejo en silla de ruedas para el resto de su puta vida.



Perdón, fueron 5000€ pero IronFX tenia un bono que te lo doblaba, asi que la pifia fueron 5k, aunque la cuenta que arruinó tenia 10.000€

Con la verdad por delante.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Feb 2014)

Por cierto hablando de Codere, el tecnico huele mal, pero joder, hablamos de una empresa en la que el 40% de su facturación viene de.....Argentina....básicamente esos 40% ya valen un 40% menos gracias al tipo de cambio...


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Perdón, fueron 5000€ pero IronFX tenia un bono que te lo doblaba, asi que la pifia fueron 5k, aunque la cuenta que arruinó tenia 10.000€
> 
> Con la verdad por delante.



Increible lo que hay que leer, a ver quien la dice más gorda, en fin, no voy a entrar en vuestro juego.
No tengo nada que demostrarte, tu sigue tu camino operando en Forex con quien te paga y yo seguiré el mio, pero no estás diciendo verdades. 
En fin, me voy a mi foro a hablar conmigo mismo como tu dices, que pones pantallazo de la mitad de pantalla donde no se ve el número de usuarios ni nada, pero bueno, queda bonito que parezca que solo estoy yo, si aparece mi nombre en lo que has enseñado es porque lo llevo al día e intento contestar todos los mensaje, pero da igual, no voy a entrar en tu juego.
Sigue diciendo lo que quieras.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Dime a quien he estafado, respecto a calienta valores, te informo que he hecho lo que tu no has hecho que yo sepa.
> Jazztel quien me hizo caso en su día ganó mucho dinero.
> La plata lo mismo.
> Campofrio quien me hizo caso ha ganado mucho dinero
> ...





Depeche dijo:


> De momento Codere la que más sube del dia con un 15%






Yo no niego que aciertes. Es más fácil cuando la bolsa sube. Pero antesdeayer seguías diciendo lo de Codere. Yo creo que es más fácil asumir los errores gordos y olvidar ciertos valores.

Codere se va a la m.... como tantas otras. Recuerda que te comentaba que el viernes estará más abajo que el precio del viernes anterior


----------



## queco (4 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Perdón, fueron 5000€ pero IronFX tenia un bono que te lo doblaba, asi que la pifia fueron 5k, aunque la cuenta que arruinó tenia 10.000€
> 
> Con la verdad por delante.



No fueron 5.000. Fueron 9000, que con el bono del 50% eran 13.500.


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo no niego que aciertes. Es más fácil cuando la bolsa sube. Pero antesdeayer seguías diciendo lo de Codere. Yo creo que es más fácil asumir los errores gordos y olvidar ciertos valores.
> 
> Codere se va a la m.... como tantas otras. Recuerda que te comentaba que el viernes estará más abajo que el precio del viernes anterior



Yo ahora mismo pienso que Codere no se va a la mierda, tu lo afirmas como si lo supieras seguro, yo te puedo asegurar que realmente pienso que es un buen valor y tirará con fuerza para arriba, no pretendo engañar a nadie y ser un trilero, que ganaría con ello?
Además me he metido hasta las trancas en Codere, es una apuesta personal, si me sale bien daré un grandísimo pelotazo, sobretodo si tenemos en cuenta que mi intención es mantenerlas como mínimo hasta agosto de este año, pero realmente intentaría mantener como mínimo la mitad de las que tengo ahora mismo al menos 1 año o 2.
De todos modos os digo que si Codere se va a la m..... yo seré el primer perjudicado porque perderé mucho dinero, pero no se acabará el mundo, ya viví una quiebra hace años en Etoys y salí adelante, afortunadamente Codere es un riesgo que estoy dispuesto a asumir y con todas las consecuencias.
Si se va a la mierda os puedo asegurar que seré el primero que asumiré mi error y lo diré públicamente y aceptaré todas las críticas que me vengan, pero creo que estáis vendiendo la piel del oso antes de tiempo, quizá sea mejor que esperéis a que se confirme que se va a la mierda tal como decís.
El tiempo dirá.
Por cierto, SPS quizá de una gran sorpresa y no puedo decir más.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo pienso que Codere no se va a la mierda, tu lo afirmas como si lo supieras seguro, yo te puedo asegurar que realmente pienso que es un buen valor y tirará con fuerza para arriba, no pretendo engañar a nadie y ser un trilero, que ganaría con ello?
> Además me he metido hasta las trancas en Codere, es una apuesta personal, si me sale bien daré un grandísimo pelotazo, sobretodo si tenemos en cuenta que mi intención es mantenerlas como mínimo hasta agosto de este año, pero realmente intentaría mantener como mínimo la mitad de las que tengo ahora mismo al menos 1 año o 2.
> De todos modos os digo que si Codere se va a la m..... yo seré el primer perjudicado porque perderé mucho dinero, pero no se acabará el mundo, ya viví una quiebra hace años en Etoys y salí adelante, afortunadamente Codere es un riesgo que estoy dispuesto a asumir y con todas las consecuencias.
> Si se va a la mierda os puedo asegurar que seré el primero que asumiré mi error y lo diré públicamente y aceptaré todas las críticas que me vengan, pero creo que estáis vendiendo la piel del oso antes de tiempo, quizá sea mejor que esperéis a que se confirme que se va a la mierda tal como decís.
> ...





Sí, quizás sí. Pero ten en cuenta que al decir estas cosas das esperanzas a los entrampados.

Que se va a la mierda Codere? no no. perdon
Está ya en ella a menos de 1 euro y cayendo


Si sale de ella es otro cantar, en el que supongo que muchos invertiremos


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, quizás sí. Pero ten en cuenta que al decir estas cosas das esperanzas a los entrampados.
> 
> Que se va a la mierda Codere? no no. perdon
> Está ya en ella a menos de 1 euro y cayendo
> ...



Aquí nadie tiene la razón absoluta, son distintos modos de verlo, y para mi muy respetable tu opinión, digamos que es la historia del vaso medio lleno y medio vacío.
Tu la ves como que esta bajando, yo la veo como que después de que hizo mínimos en poco más de 0,50 euros cuando parecía que si que se iba a la mierda ha subido casi el doble a cierre de hoy, por otro lado cuento con que esta semana cierre por encima de 1,25 euros.
Yo he optado por seguir una parte de la estrategia de Warren Buffet, comprar una acción que considero que es capaz de producir buenos ingresos y con potencial, no me voy a poner ahora a explicar cosas que he explicado en mi foro y que la gente ya está al corriente, pero decirte que estoy muy tranquilo.
Hay 2 frases célebres de Warren Buffet que me encantan:

*"A la hora de invertir, el pesimismo es tu amigo y la euforia, tu enemigo".*

*"Sea temeroso cuando otros son codiciosos, y sólo codicioso cuando otros son temerosos".*

En los años que llevo en esto de la bolsa las he visto de todos los colores, pero una cosa he aprendido, o he intentado aprender, cuando todo el mundo da por hecho algo de una empresa y todo són buenas noticias hay que desconfiar, sin embargo cuando te intentan meter hasta con calzador que la empresa está hecha una mierda, quizá sea que la cosa no es tan mala como la pintan.

En definitiva, que estoy tranquilísimo con Codere y por mi mente no pasa otra idea que la de verla subir con fuerza y verla dentro de un par de años cotizando a precios consideráblemente superiores a los actuales.
Entonces pensaré que ha valido la pena asumir el riesgo que he asumido, te puedo asegurar que es muy gratificante, ya lo viví en Jazztel hace años cuando se le daba por muerta.

Buenas noches y saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Aquí nadie tiene la razón absoluta, son distintos modos de verlo, y para mi muy respetable tu opinión, digamos que es la historia del vaso medio lleno y medio vacío.
> Tu la ves como que esta bajando, yo la veo como que después de que hizo mínimos en poco más de 0,50 euros cuando parecía que si que se iba a la mierda ha subido casi el doble a cierre de hoy, por otro lado cuento con que esta semana cierre por encima de 1,25 euros.
> Yo he optado por seguir una parte de la estrategia de Warren Buffet, comprar una acción que considero que es capaz de producir buenos ingresos y con potencial, no me voy a poner ahora a explicar cosas que he explicado en mi foro y que la gente ya está al corriente, pero decirte que estoy muy tranquilo.
> Hay 2 frases célebres de Warren Buffet que me encantan:
> ...






yo veo un patrón de comportamiento (que me guardo también) terrible, de reloj en codere

por eso lo decía


----------



## itaka (5 Feb 2014)

Los bonistas ofrecen inyectar 400 millones en Codere y quedarse con el 80% de la compañía

Codere vuelve a dispararse hoy en el Mercado Continuo después de subir más de un 30% el viernes y de registrar ayer alzas del 8% durante la jornada. En la sesión de hoy, eso sí, parece que hay novedades que justificarían estas subidas, aunque, como todo el mundo sabe, estamos ante un valor muy estrecho que, además, por fundamentales, se encuentra en un momento muy complicado (preconcurso de acreedores).

Según informa El Confidencial, ante el hecho de que Codere necesita dinero para poder hacer frente a sus obligaciones financieras con los bonistas y acreedores, los dueños de los bonos han propuesto a la familia Martínez Sampedro inyectar 400 millones de euros a cambio de quedarse con el 80% del capital de la compañía.

La proposición, prosigue la web, cuenta con el respaldo del 75% de los tenedores de las distintas emisiones de bonos de Codere. Estos inversores se habrían agrupado bajo la representación de Houlihan Lokey, el banco de inversión que defiende los intereses de los acreedores ante la familia Martínez Sampedro. Ésta, propietaria del 70% de la empresa de juegos, no estaría por la labor de firmar el acuerdo.

El Confidencial continúa explicando que los bonistas proponen aportar 200 millones de dinero fresco, más otros 200 que procederían de un cambio de deuda por capital. Como muestra de buena voluntad, estos inversores aceptarían una quita de 350 millones del total del pasivo que se les adeuda, con tal de que Codere pudiera ser viable. A cambio, se quedarían, en un principio, con el 95% de las acciones del grupo.

A las 9:55 horas, Codere registra alzas del 11,11%, hasta los 1,1000 euros.

N.A.

Leer más: Los bonistas ofrecen inyectar 400 millones en Codere y quedarse con el 80% de la compañía - Noticias ibex informacion ibex Los bonistas ofrecen inyectar 400 millones en Codere y quedarse con el 80% de la compañía - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


supongo que si se acepta ese trato las acciones valdran 0.01


----------



## Chila (5 Feb 2014)

Tu problema depeche no es codere, ni sps, ni solaria, ni nada de eso.

Tu problema se llama: GARANTIZO EL 20% MENSUAL.

Eso nos lleva a que:
1- Eres un completo desconocedor de los mercados, que además no lo pareces. Así que podemos descartarla.
2- Eres un caradura y un auténtico jeta. PArece más probable.

No nos vengas ahora con rollos de si voy a ser más prudente, etc...porque entonces sabías que mentías, y ahora sigues mintiendo.

Además, no le has devuelto los 90 euros a todo el mundo, con lo que sigues mintiendo.

A mí se me caería la cara de vergüenza.

Y esto es indifenrente a que Codere llegue a entrar en el ibex o no.
Uno puede acertar en sus inversiones, y no por ello deja de ser un impresentable.


----------



## InsiderFX (5 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> [...]
> Por cierto, SPS quizá de una gran sorpresa y no puedo decir más.



Pues sí, sorpresote, suspendida de cotización y concurso de acreedores. Aunque eres un estafador y un mentiroso, deseo que no tuvieras mucho en SPS, no soy mala persona, te lo digo con sinceridad.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 15:18 ----------




queco dijo:


> No fueron 5.000. Fueron 9000, que con el bono del 50% eran 13.500.



Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Pues sí, sorpresote, suspendida de cotización y concurso de acreedores. Aunque eres un estafador y un mentiroso, deseo que no tuvieras mucho en SPS, no soy mala persona, te lo digo con sinceridad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 15:18 ----------
> 
> ...




Como tampoco me considero mala persona te voy a decir donde estoy invertido ahora mismo en Forex para mi y para mis clientes, en AUD/USD buy
Para que veas un ejemplo de lo que se puede ganar, si metes ahí ganarás mucho, ahora mismo la tienes a 0,89075 
Tengo puesto mi primer take profit en 0,89395
Si sigues esta recomendacíon puedes hacer dinero en un rato, se que no lo vas a hacer, pero si quieres ponlo en una cuenta demo por curiosidad.


----------



## InsiderFX (5 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Como tampoco me considero mala persona te voy a decir donde estoy invertido ahora mismo en Forex para mi y para mis clientes, en AUD/USD buy
> Para que veas un ejemplo de lo que se puede ganar, si metes ahí ganarás mucho, ahora mismo la tienes a 0,89075
> Tengo puesto mi primer take profit en 0,89395
> Si sigues esta recomendacíon puedes hacer dinero en un rato, se que no lo vas a hacer, pero si quieres ponlo en una cuenta demo por curiosidad.



La verdad es que me da absolutamente igual en que estés invertido, tras recomendar CODERE, SPS, SOLARIA, inversiones más que ruinosas, tras garantizar un 20% mensual de ganancias en forex bajo tu gestión y finalmente tras arruinar -literalmente, a 0- a 5 usuarios de tu foro, además de metido y engañado, lo máximo que podría hacer con tus recensaciones son imprimirlas y limpiarme el culo con ellas, o guardarlas para cuando esté deprimido y partirme un poco el culo, por que es épico.

Me duele el alma que hayas arruinado a tantos a pesar de hacer campaña contra ti y advertir concienzudamente por aquí tras tus primeros mensajes de spam de Iron y el 20% mensual, pero que le voy a hacer, el ser humano es como es.

¿De verdad sigues teniendo clientes? Jajaja


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> La verdad es que me da absolutamente igual en que estés invertido, tras recomendar CODERE, SPS, SOLARIA, inversiones más que ruinosas, tras garantizar un 20% mensual de ganancias en forex bajo tu gestión y finalmente tras arruinar -literalmente, a 0- a 5 usuarios de tu foro, además de metido y engañado, lo máximo que podría hacer con tus recensaciones son imprimirlas y limpiarme el culo con ellas, o guardarlas para cuando esté deprimido y partirme un poco el culo, por que es épico.
> 
> Me duele el alma que hayas arruinado a tantos a pesar de hacer campaña contra ti y advertir concienzudamente por aquí tras tus primeros mensajes de spam de Iron y el 20% mensual, pero que le voy a hacer, el ser humano es como es.
> 
> ¿De verdad sigues teniendo clientes? Jajaja



jajaja,arruinar dice, no te puedes imaginar el porcentaje de ganancias que ha llevado casi todo mi foro en Solaria, encima vendieron en buen punto, casi en máximos, y viniendo de muy abajo.
Codere saldrá bien y ganarán mucho y SPS no sé, yo confío en que antes del 28 se arreglará el tema con los bancos, están en negociación todavía, no está todo perdido, pero no puedo asegurar que vaya a llegar a un acuerdo, por otro lado te puedo asegurar que no he arruinado a nadie, pero te agradezco tu interés y preocupación.
Por cierto mis clientes de Forex de momento están satisfechos con la rentabilidad que obtienen.
Con esto cierro este diálogo, me voy a centrar en mis cosas y os deseo mucho éxito en vuestras inversiones.


----------



## Deibis (5 Feb 2014)

depeche dijo:


> otra cosa se me olvidaba, yo hice mi foro porque me lo pedisteis aqui en burbuja, cuando ganasteis dinero conmigo siguiendo mis consejos empezasteis a darme donaciones como agradecimiento y por consenso decidisteis pedirme que hiciera un foro privado y que estabais dispuestos a pagarme una cuota, yo llevaba años aqui interviniendo y dando consejos altruistamente y nunca pedí un euro por ello, como había gente que me había dado alguna donación como agradecimiento se decidió que quien quisiera pertenecer al foro donara una cuota trimestral, lo pedisteis vosotros, *hubo mucha gente que decidió irse de mi foro y me pidió la donación realizada y se la devolví a pesar de que no había acabado el año*.
> En mi foro no cobro cuota ni nada, les dije que no iba a cobrar ninguna cuota a nadie, incluso he ofrecido devolver la donación a quien la quiera, pero la gente no la quiere porque está satisfecha.



mientes más que hablas


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> mientes más que hablas



Miento?


----------



## InsiderFX (5 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> jajaja,arruinar dice, no te puedes imaginar el porcentaje de ganancias que ha llevado casi todo mi foro en Solaria, encima vendieron en buen punto, casi en máximos, y viniendo de muy abajo.
> Codere saldrá bien y ganarán mucho y SPS no sé, yo confío en que antes del 28 se arreglará el tema con los bancos, están en negociación todavía, no está todo perdido, pero no puedo asegurar que vaya a llegar a un acuerdo, por otro lado te puedo asegurar que no he arruinado a nadie, pero te agradezco tu interés y preocupación.
> Por cierto mis clientes de Forex de momento están satisfechos con la rentabilidad que obtienen.
> Con esto cierro este diálogo, me voy a centrar en mis cosas y os deseo mucho éxito en vuestras inversiones.



Pues como te dije unas páginas atrás en un mensaje que por cierto has ignorado, sube pruebas de tus afirmaciones, un trackrecord del forex y esas ganancias y te daré 1000€ de mi propio bolsillo y disculpas y una bajada de pantalones pública. La pelota está en tu tejado hamijo, venga.


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> mientes más que hablas



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial-52.html





































Esto son solo unos ejemplos, si seguís mirando a partir de este hilo se puede ver como todos me comentaron de dar una donación por mis consejos.
Yo llevaba años dando consejos altruistamente sin pedir nada a cambio.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial-53.html

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 21:13 ----------




InsiderFX dijo:


> Pues como te dije unas páginas atrás en un mensaje que por cierto has ignorado, sube pruebas de tus afirmaciones, un trackrecord del forex y esas ganancias y te daré 1000€ de mi propio bolsillo y disculpas y una bajada de pantalones pública. La pelota está en tu tejado hamijo, venga.



No necesito dinero tuyo, tu sigue con tus inversiones y yo sigo con las mías.
Ahora si que me voy, que tengo mucha faena.
Mucha suerte en vuestras inversiones.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Feb 2014)

Vengo a poner que hay HR de codere y me encuentro con que este personaje sigue por aqui :o creia que solo venia cuando codere hacia un minirebote y venia a sacar pecho para desaparecer despues otra vez xD

Por cierto, a mi no me devolvio el dinero de la cuota aunque se lo pedí. Tengo el correo que lo confirma almacenado junto con los que me envio para amenazarme con acciones legales inminentes que sigo esperando.

A lo que iba, el HR:

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={1f86fee5-08da-4cd4-94fe-b897ebb0cad1}


> Madrid, a 6 de febrero de 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Por cierto, a mi no me devolvio el dinero de la cuota aunque se lo pedí. Tengo el correo que lo confirma almacenado junto con los que me envio para amenazarme con acciones legales inminentes que sigo esperando.




Duendek86 como a mi me ha tachado por mentiroso y no puedo probarlo porque no hice captura y el comentario lo hizo en su foro. ¿Tu te acuerdas que dijo una tarde de noviembre que se había equivocado en su super análisis y que al volver a analizar CDR aseguraba que en agosto de 2014 estaría en 13 €?


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Duendek86 como a mi me ha tachado por mentiroso y no puedo probarlo porque no hice captura y el comentario lo hizo en su foro. ¿Tu te acuerdas que dijo una tarde de noviembre que se había equivocado en su super análisis y que al volver a analizar CDR aseguraba que en agosto de 2014 estaría en 13 €?



De eso yo no tengo captura, es complicado porque se ha hinchado de borrar los post en los que la liaba, como en el mitico valor de la semana, que no es que no acertara, es que esa semana era siempre de los peores valores xDDDD vamos, que ni a proposito.

Ahora bien, aunque no te puedo decir la cifra exacta ni la fecha, si que repitio en mil ocasiones que pasaria de los 10€, y no solo en la pre-subida/subida, sino durante el tramo que estuvo por encima de 2€ mientras esperabamos el rebote de la bajada desde 2.5/2.8, y luego durante el incesante goteo hasta que me baneo de su foro por decir despedirme y decir que no iba a postear habitualmente ya alli por el tema FOREX y la estafa del 20% asegurado. Es que fue leer eso y darme cuenta de que el sitio esta condenado ya.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

y mañana tocaremos más abajo que el precio del viernes, al parecer

es todo pim pam pum.... pim pam pum


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Feb 2014)

Otro HR! 
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={17b5b328-4250-42bc-abc7-4f83a0520e97}



> Codere S.A. informa que como complemento al hecho relevante (Referencia CNMV 200206) enviado hoy, 6 de Febrero de 2014 que la Compañía continua las negociaciones con los titulares de los bonos de cara a conseguir un acuerdo para la restructuracion de la deuda corporativa.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Duendek86 dijo:


> De eso yo no tengo captura, es complicado porque se ha hinchado de borrar los post en los que la liaba, como en el mitico valor de la semana, que no es que no acertara, es que esa semana era siempre de los peores valores xDDDD vamos, que ni a proposito.
> 
> Ahora bien, aunque no te puedo decir la cifra exacta ni la fecha, si que repitio en mil ocasiones que pasaria de los 10€, y no solo en la pre-subida/subida, sino durante el tramo que estuvo por encima de 2€ mientras esperabamos el rebote de la bajada desde 2.5/2.8, y luego durante el incesante goteo hasta que me baneo de su foro por decir despedirme y decir que no iba a postear habitualmente ya alli por el tema FOREX y la estafa del 20% asegurado. Es que fue leer eso y darme cuenta de que el sitio esta condenado ya.



Pues yo te juro que pagaba otros 90€ por oirle eso de: daros las manos, pensad en positivo y veréis como con buen rollo hacemos entre todos que Codere suba!
Bueno por eso y por ver las explicaciones que da cuando llegue el segundo concurso de acreedores en un mes de su chunguifolio :XX::XX::XX:
Un abrazo Duende y espero que todo vaya bien.


----------



## venecia (6 Feb 2014)

Mañana amper se dispara como 1 cohete...10% mínimo- de peche toma nota yo tb soy un gurú jeje


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Feb 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Mañana amper se dispara como 1 cohete...10% mínimo- de peche toma nota yo tb soy un gurú jeje




Haya que no se confirme la refinanciacion nada de nada, yo llevo tiempo ya dentro esperando. Si sube ahora es porque tvikap ha terminado ya de vender las que le faltaban.

Ya falta menos.


----------



## Deibis (6 Feb 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Miento?



pensaba que poniéndotelo en negrita lo verías, pero como no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver... te lo pongo de nuevo a ver si así te enteras



depeche dijo:


> *hubo mucha gente que decidió irse de mi foro y me pidió la donación realizada y se la devolví a pesar de que no había acabado el año*.



del resto no digo nada, pero eso que te marco es pura mentira.


----------



## Jorkomboi (7 Feb 2014)

Valiente hijo de puta, aun niega que después de que llegara Codere a 2.80 y pico, durante toda la bajada posterior dijo una y mil veces lo de: "Aprovechad para cargar mas", "son bajadas sanas", y demás gilipolleces.

Yo fui uno de los que vendió todas mis acciones a 2.70, y por recomendacion de esta mierda de tío volví a comprarlas a 2.50 justo cuando empezó a bajar.

Vete a que te de tu dios por culo, estafador.


----------



## Betikito (7 Feb 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Valiente hijo de puta, aun niega que después de que llegara Codere a 2.80 y pico, durante toda la bajada posterior dijo una y mil veces lo de: "Aprovechad para cargar mas", "son bajadas sanas", y demás gilipolleces.
> 
> Yo fui uno de los que vendió todas mis acciones a 2.70, y por recomendacion de esta mierda de tío volví a comprarlas a 2.50 justo cuando empezó a bajar.
> 
> Vete a que te de tu dios por culo, estafador.



Jorkomboi tirate al pozo, tirate al pozo!,... y Jorkomboi se tira :bla:


----------



## Jorkomboi (7 Feb 2014)

Betikito dijo:


> Jorkomboi tirate al pozo, tirate al pozo!,... y Jorkomboi se tira :bla:



Que tírate al pozo ni que ostias, a este impresentable le pagábamos para que nos diera indicaciones de entrada y salida de valores.

Ademas, que coño hago yo contestando a un puto pompero multinick??...


----------



## itaka (7 Feb 2014)

a todo esto, desplome de codere.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Que tírate al pozo ni que ostias, a este impresentable le pagábamos para que nos diera indicaciones de entrada y salida de valores.
> 
> Ademas, que coño hago yo contestando a un puto pompero multinick??...



No te calientes. El pompero multinick solo tiene dos mensajes. 
Este y otro chupándosela así mismo 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...calizado-mucho-potencial-219.html#post9982585
Por cierto, curioso el mensaje en la misma página:



> Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos a 3 euros. Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo
> 
> Quería decir a 3 euros



Mi reputación y credibilidad dice :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Feb 2014)

Depeche multinick!!!! Es un virus!!!


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

venecia dijo:


> Mañana amper se dispara como 1 cohete...10% mínimo- de peche toma nota yo tb soy un gurú jeje



Ni que lo digas tienes el mismo acierto que el :XX:

Por cierto el gurú se supone que hacia charlas para vender las bondades del broker number pone en forex, ¿sabeis si se llegaron a hacer o si se paso alguien a saludarlo?.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Feb 2014)

[Q UOTE=decloban;10935579]Ni que lo digas tienes el mismo acierto que el :XX:



Por cierto el gurú se supone que hacia charlas para vender las bondades del broker number pone en forex, ¿sabeis si se llegaron a hacer o si se paso alguien a saludarlo?.[/QUOTE]

Supongo que las anclaría porque más de uno seguro que se presentaba a arreglarle las piernas...por listo.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Feb 2014)

Si si! Si hay documento gráfico de la charla!


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Depeche multinick!!!! Es un virus!!!





igual tiene más de uno ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Feb 2014)

ÚLTIMA HORA Codere deja tirados a sus últimos bonistas antes de ir al concurso de acreedores

Codere no pagará el cupón de su emisión de bonos en dólares y hace uso del periodo de gracia - Yahoo Finanzas España

Codere acuerda de nuevo retrasar el pago de intereses de una emisi?n. Murcia - La Verdad


Al concurso de cabeza. A ver si ahora saca pecho Depeche en este hilo...


----------



## decloban (14 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA Codere deja tirados a sus últimos bonistas antes de ir al concurso de acreedores
> 
> Codere no pagará el cupón de su emisión de bonos en dólares y hace uso del periodo de gracia - Yahoo Finanzas España
> 
> ...



Hombre pero hágalo bien que de lo contrario le acusara de mentiroso.


----------



## venecia (14 Feb 2014)

pero codere no entraba al ibex en 2015 ???? 

jajajajjajajajajajaajjaaj


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

hoy debería empezar a moverse bastante más la cotización
veremos si es hacia abajo o hacia arriba


----------



## itaka (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy debería empezar a moverse bastante más la cotización
> veremos si es hacia abajo o hacia arriba




que indicadores o señales has visto ??


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Feb 2014)

Que raro que no se menee mas en estas circunstancias no?

Por cierto, acabo de recuperar mi perdidas en codere xDD me ha llevado un par de meses pero por fin quabit se ha recuperado lo suficiente como para recuperar lo perdido aqui


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> que indicadores o señales has visto ??



pues:

1- le toca, y creo que le toca 2 días de "guanito"
2- uno experimental que dió señal para empezar a moverse hoy. se usa ne forex bastante

claro que también dió movimiento en deoleo :S y ha hecho lo mismo.

y hace 2 días me dió para avanzit, y ya "se ha movido, y aún le queda"

y mañana me da para san josé


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

mañana codere debería guanear bastante mucho


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana codere debería guanear bastante mucho




He aqui otro que hace predicciones con la bola de cristal estropeada.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

ninfireblade dijo:


> He aqui otro que hace predicciones con la bola de cristal estropeada.



Vengo a recoger mi owned y fail. Esperaba que tocase el 0,90 y solo ha caído a 0,96.


O parte de owned. Lo que quería decir es que hoy CDR marcaba un mínimo de ciclo. (ya sé que queda muy bien decirlo así, pero era lo que quería haber dicho, lo de guano era añadido "emocional", pero un par de foreros creo que se lo explique un poco así). De hecho lo ha logrado, pero empatando el de toda la semana. Pero seguro que más bajo que el de ayer y el de mañana. Yo aún así esperaba que bajase más. 

Así como esto que tenía más o menos claro, pero no la profundidad de la caída, tenía metida una orden un poco más abajo, ya que pensaba que el lunes-martes podría marcar un máximo de ciclo intradía, como mucho podría ser el 1,08). Con lo que esto no es descartable

Si superase ese 1,07 ROMPE la directriz bajista.
Si no rompe, bajaría de nuevo a mínimos de ese miniciclo para intentarlo un poco más adelante, pero en la próxima semana.


y saludos al cuidata!


----------



## itaka (21 Feb 2014)

gracias anne por tus aportes. estaremos atentos.


----------



## racional (25 Feb 2014)

El aspecto técnico de Codere pinta muy mal, media movil y volumen bajando.


----------



## queco (25 Feb 2014)

racional dijo:


> El aspecto técnico de Codere pinta muy mal, media movil y volumen bajando.



Ah, ¿Pero es que alguna vez ha pintado bien desde abril de 2012 (y si me apuras desde 2007) para algo mas que cotísimo plazo?

Yo creo que para saber que pinta mal no hay mas que mirar cualquier grafico mensual, semanal, diario...quitamos todos los indicadores y vemos qué lleva haciendo la grafica 7 años seguidos. 

Creo que con esto de Codere se ha perdido completamente la perspectiva. ¿De verdad alguien la estaría mirando si no fuera porque fue un valor "recomendado por un supuesto ""guru""?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

si os fijais va estrechando estrechando... latigazo en breve?

ya nos la podías bajar un 8% mañana, cuidata.

si sabemos que en el fondo eres muy majo


o bueno, cierranos el gap y tírala un 30%

que está aburrido


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

acaso es el día hoy, cuidata?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Mar 2014)

itaka dijo:


> gracias anne por tus aportes. estaremos atentos.



echa un ojo al gráfico aquel, para hoy y mañana, que estaban marcados, no?


----------



## ane agurain (5 Mar 2014)

a ver mañana si alcanza los 1,07


----------



## Kuiber (8 May 2014)

Este hilo en vez de parado ya está muerto... Y eso que el desenlace se aproxima.

LINGOTES ESPECIALES, que cité a finales de año y que despertó risas y comentarios absurdos, hoy (teniendo en cuenta el dividendo casi dobla precio) supera los 4 euros (por entonces estaba a 2´75) y tiene pinta de superar los 5 antes del verano (sin incluir el dividendo de finales de mes). 

Sin contar el MAB, es el mejor valor desde entonces.

Su iliquidez, resultados, dividendo y la empresa conjunta que va a crear con un socio indio hacen que la sobrecompra sea inevitable


----------



## Mofinanzas (8 May 2014)

BEN. es un banco, ami me ha generado 50 % de ganancia yo digo que fue golpe de suerte


----------



## Asdasd (27 Ene 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Recupero el sentido original del hilo -hablar de Codere- y lanzo una pregunta a la que todavía no he sido capaz de encontrar respuesta. 

Ya es conocido por todos que a los minoritarios nos van diluir hasta un 2% de las participaciones actuales y que el precio a pagar a los mismos será el de la media de cotización del valor en los 6 últimos meses antes de la finalización de su cotización por salida de bolsa.

La pregunta es, ¿ese precio medio de cotización se pagará antes o después de dicha dilución?

Saludos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Matt88 (24 Feb 2015)

*Codere*

Y ahora que está pasando en CODERE????
Menudo subidón.8:8:8:


----------



## itaka (24 Feb 2015)

pues lo de codere, hay que felicitar a los que esten dentro pq vaya exito. si al final tenia razón depeche.


----------



## racional (24 Feb 2015)

parece que ahora codere esta 100 veces mas barato que cuando lo recomendo depeche, cuanto invertisteis en su momento? quien invirtio 10K euros ahora se puede hacer con solo 100.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Feb 2015)

racional dijo:


> parece que ahora codere esta 100 veces mas barato que cuando lo recomendo depeche, cuanto invertisteis en su momento? quien invirtio 10K euros ahora se puede hacer con solo 100.




Tu eres el genio de las matematicas, no ? :ouch:


----------



## Depeche (25 Feb 2015)

racional dijo:


> parece que ahora codere esta 100 veces mas barato que cuando lo recomendo depeche, cuanto invertisteis en su momento? quien invirtio 10K euros ahora se puede hacer con solo 100.



Sin ánimo de ofender y con humildad le digo que también somos algunos los que hemos comprado por debajo de 0,40 euros y muchos los que compraron por debajo de 0,70 euros, lo que si está claro es que el que me hiciera caso ya está ganando y esto aún no ha terminado, lo mejor está por llegar.
Un saludo y como suelo decir:
El tiempo da y quita razones.


----------

